#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  О встречах Далай Ламы XIV с учеными

## Yuriy

Прошу совета! 

Я познакомился с материалами встречи Далай Ламы XIV c физиками в 1997 

The new physics and cosmology. Dialogues with the Dalai Lama. Edited and narrated by A. Zejonc with the assistance of Zara Houshmand, with contributions by David Finkelstein, George Greenstein, Piet Hut, Tu Weiming, Anton Zeilinger, B.Alan Wallace, and Thupten Jinpa. Oxford University Presss, 2004. 

и мне предложили рассказать о ней физикам в одном из московских университетов. Я не буддист и не специалист по буддисткой философии, но мне она очень интересна и, как говорится, “взялся за гуж…”, поэтому буду признателен за советы о том, как наилучшим образом представить примерно следующие темы. На встрече затрагивалось много возможных точек соприкосновения физики и буддизма, я выбрал следующие.

	Во-первых, космология системы Калачакры. Далай Лама говорил о том, что согласно этой системе наша вселенная пульсирует и источником всего сущего в ней являются “частицы пространства” (которые порождают первоэлементы в последовательности воздух, огонь и т.д.), а причиной очередной пульсации нашей вселенной (аналог Большого Взрыва в буддисткой космологии) является карма ощущающих существ, которые привели нашу вселенную к наблюдаемому виду. Участвовашие в этой встрече космологи настаивали на том, что в Большом Взрыве рождается все, в том числе и пространство, и что для утверждения (не путать с гипотезами) об осцилляции вселенной нет данных, а тем более теории.

	Вопрос в том, как в целом представить систему Калачакры?

	Во-вторых, тема переживаемости физического знания. Это – огромная тема, связанная с известной ненаблюдаемостью микрообъектов физики и абстрактностью математических формализмов теорфизики. Было отмечено, что как цивилизация мы придаем очень большое значение этим микрообъектам, считая их основой реальности, а непосредственному человеческому опыту отводится роль адаптивной стратегии выживания (в нео-дарвиновском духе), он имеет мало общего с тем, что есть в мире «на самом деле». Вспомним здесь знаменитый коперниканский переворот, который до сих пор не вошел в наш язык и непосредственный опыт чувственного восприятия. Ведь мы говорим и воспринимаем Солнце восходящим и заходящим, движущимся по небу, хотя уже более 300 лет знаем, что вокруг чего движется. Одна из тех фундаментальных иллюзий, через призму которых мы переживаем внешний мир, связана с относительностью движения. Вспомним здесь также мягко трогающийся поезд, когда непонятно, какой поезд тронулся, наш или стоящий на соседнем перроне.
Тем не менее вопрос был поставлен следующим образом. Квантовые объекты, в первую очередь, конечно, свет проявляют как волновые, так и корпускулярные свойства (это было известно еще Ньютону), линейность уравнения Шредингера влечет квантовую суперпозицию, которая, с одной стороны, экспериментально регистрируется, а с другой стороны, приводит к известным парадоксам для макрообъектов (кошка Шредингера и т.д.). Было подчеркнуто, что неформальное понимание парадокса дуализма волны частицы и квантовой суперпозиции затруднено и в связи с этим возник нестандартный вопрос: можно ли пережить уровень реальности квантовой суперпозиции в непосредственном опыте, существуют ли какие-либо методы, которые позволяют непосредственно пережить этот уровень реальности? Этот вопрос, сформулированный на чисто физическом языке, для Далай Ламы был переформулирован в вопрос о переживаемости знания, полученного с помощью логического вывода. Всякое ли знание, полученное с помощью логического вывода (в рамках буддисткой философии) в конце концов переживаемо? Далай Лама дал положительный ответ.

	Вопрос состоит в том, как наилучшим образом представить взаимодополняемость философии и практики буддизма, которая на этой встрече сравнивалась с взаимодополняемостью теории и эксперимента в физике. Как из философских категорий буддизма следует его практика и наоборот? 

	В-третьих, и это, по-видимому, связано с предыдущим вопросом. Одной из классических проблем квантовой механики является зависимость свойств квантовых объектов от процесса измерения. Объекты классической физики обладают определенными свойствами до и вне зависимости от процесса измерения, например, конкретными координатами в пространстве, конкретным значением скорости движения. Специфика квантовой физики состоит в том, что о квантовых объектах этого сказать нельзя. Здесь возникает известная проблема активности сознания наблюдателя в процессе квантового измерения. Но даже без нее -  А. Цейлингер, очень известный физик-экспериментатор, одним из первых открывший квантовую нелокальность, считает, что активность сознания наблюдателя сводится к выбору измерительных приборов, не более того, - даже без непосредственного влияния сознания наблюдателя на измеряемый процесс, квантовые объекты не обладают свойствами до и вне зависимости от процесса измерения. Измерение – это существенное вмешательство в «жизнь» объекта.

	Далай Лама обратил внимание очень большое сходство этой фундаментальной особенности квантовой теории с философией взаимозависимого происхождения. 

Как ее представить в целом ее основные положения? Какие здесь есть лучшие литературные источники?

И последнее, вопрос о переживании физической реальности непосредственно примыкает к вопросу о прямом опыте пустоты. Правильно ли я понимаю, что в наиболее фундаментальной постановке эта тема дана в учении о Ясном свете смерти. С одной стороны, просветление, опыт переживания пустоты – это не нечто внешнее по отношению к природе человеческого ума, но сама эта природа. Это означает, что непосредственный опыт этого уровня в принципе доступен человеку просто в силу его природы, проще говоря, физиологии. Согласно Далай Ламе, наиболее фундаментальный уровень пустоты открывается каждому человеку в момент смерти и называется Ясным светом смерти (Далай Лама говорит о четырех уровнях пустоты, последовательно открывающихся умирающему человеку по тибестким представлениям). С другой стороны, согласно Далай Ламе, этот же уровень реальности обладает и такими качествами: это источник всего сущего в этом мире (в системе Калачакры он также называется «ваджрным пространством»), из него все возникает и все в него возвращается, это «носитель» качества буддовости (т.е. он является «гарантом» того, что рано или поздно в мире снова появится будда, который будет нести людям свое учение), он также является тем «посредником», через который каждый человеческий зародыш получает свою карму. Надо сказать, что на встрече с физиками эти вопросы не обсуждались, а тема опыта пустоты была затронута Далай Ламой очень кратко в связи с Дзогченом и с оговорками о том, что прямое введение подготавливается и сопровождается философским анализом. 

Буду признателен за комментарии.

Юрий.

----------


## Ассаджи

В физике разбирается досточтимый Ачаан Брахмавамсо:

http://www.ntuc.org.sg/members/news_...es_ls0110b.asp
http://www.dailynews.lk/2005/02/23/fea07.html
http://www.bswa.org/publications/HTM...l_Science.html
http://www.forestsangha.org/brahmav4.htm
http://www.bswa.org/audio/mp3/Brahma...2001_10_19.mp3

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Я познакомился с материалами встречи Далай Ламы XIV c физиками в 1997 ... и мне предложили рассказать о ней физикам в одном из московских университетов. Я не буддист и не специалист по буддисткой философии, но мне она очень интересна и, как говорится, “взялся за гуж…”, поэтому буду признателен за советы о том, как наилучшим образом представить примерно следующие темы.


Представьте себе ситуацию, когда рядовой среднестатистический буддист, чье знакомство с современной физикой не выходит за пределы статей в научно-популярных журналах (в лучшем случае!), ознакомится с беседой Далай-ламы с физиками и решит сделать перед собратьями буддистами доклад на эту тему. Не правда ли, абсурдная ситуация. Чтобы сделать такой доклад, требуется не один год изучения физики. При этом современной физике всего несколько сотен лет и как продукт двойственного разума она значительно проще для изучения и понимания, чем ваджраяна, само изучение которой предполагает принципиальное изменение нашего способа восприятия. Для того, чтобы действительно понять, о чем говорит Далай-лама, нужно много лет серьезного обучения и медитативной практики. Что уж говорить о том, чтобы излагать это другим. Так что лучше "отпустить гуж" и не пытаться объяснить другим то, чего сами не понимаете. И Вам будет легче, и других в заблуждение не введете  :Smilie:

----------


## Galina

Полностью согласна с Игорем.
Не физик, но кандидат химических наук с 1992 года. В буддизме с 1994 года.

----------


## Galina

Далай Лама обратил внимание очень большое сходство этой фундаментальной особенности квантовой теории с философией взаимозависимого происхождения. 

Как ее представить в целом ее основные положения? _Какие здесь есть лучшие литературные источники?_


http://psylib.org.ua/books/tinle01/index.htm - Геше Джампа Тинлей

"УМ И ПУСТОТА"

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>как продукт двойственного разума физика значительно проще для изучения и понимания, чем ваджраяна, само изучение которой предполагает принципиальное изменение нашего способа восприятия. 

Игорь, Вы не представляеете себе как я был счастлив, когда вместо тысяч, нередко противоречивых друг другу, физических формул Ваджраяна мне дала всего несколько:
- все, что я наблюдаю, это игра моего ума.
- я это обусловленный взаимозависимостью набор скандх.
- все физические законы это более-менее удачные попытки предугадать игру кармы (Промысел Божий) и сделать жизнь ЖС более предсказуемой (менее спонтанной = менее просветленной)
- эфир, который ищут физики, существует и не существует точно так-же как и пустота и, его плотность намного больше плотности самой плотной материи, а видимые явления все-го лишь пузырьки сцепленных вихрей в нем....
и.т.п.

----------


## Dee Mon

Да, параллели совершенно прямые. Буддизм говорит о том, что не существует никаких объектов/явлений, которые бы обладали самобытием, т.е. были бы единичны, независимы и продолжительны во времени.
Современная физика отлично подтверждает это. Взаимозависимость всех вещей прекрасно отражается в квантовой теории. Если два объекта взаимодействуют, то они не могут быть описаны отдельными волновыми функциями, а только лишь одной общей. Причем когда один из них проходит через измерение, происходит коллапс всей воновой функции, что затрагивает состояние второго объекта. Многочисленные эксперименты Аспекта, Бома и др. это подтвердили. Более того, волновой функцией может быть описана лишь замкнутая система, не взаимодействующая с окружением. В реальности же таких не наблюдается, объекты всегда испытывают влияние окружения, происходит декогеренция, запутывание объекта с окружением. Т.е. волновая функция начинает описывать уже не только объект но и окружение. Учитывая, что во вселенной есть только одна действительно замкнутая система - сама вселенная, получается, что вся вселенная описывается одной волновой функцией, и все ее части взаимозависимы, т.к. измерение любой ее части ведет к коллапсу и изменению общего состояния. Т.е. получаем, что любой объект не обладает независимым существованием. 
Теперь, вспомним, что в квантах он описывается эдаким довольно нечетким обычно облаком вероятности, зависящим от времени. Поэтому говорить о том, что в разные моменты времени это все тот же самый объект мы можем лишь условно. 
Что касается единичности, то также физика нам говорит, что не существует совершенно неделимых объектов, все они состоят из частей. Сами же мельчайшие части по отдельности не наблюдаются и вообще не факт, что действительно существуют кроме как в виде концепций.

----------


## Буль

> Учитывая, что во вселенной есть только одна действительно замкнутая система - сама вселенная, получается, что вся вселенная описывается одной волновой функцией, и все ее части взаимозависимы, т.к. измерение любой ее части ведет к коллапсу и изменению общего состояния. Т.е. получаем, что любой объект не обладает независимым существованием


... и получается что Татхагата совсем не такой уж и Так Приходящий, и мы можем влиять на его приходящесть через взаимозависимость феноменов   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dee Mon

Так он и приходит, когда нужно повернуть колесо учения. Чем не наше влияние?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Не теряется ли при этом смысл термина "Татхагата"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yuriy

Cпасибо за ссылки.

Yuriy.

----------


## До

О как по буддийски, что сразу захотелось поспорить.



> При этом современной физике всего несколько сотен лет и как продукт двойственного разума она значительно проще для изучения и понимания, чем ваджраяна, само изучение которой предполагает принципиальное изменение нашего способа восприятия.


Физика, это не учебник физики, который гораздо проще и продукт.
Предмет изучения физики - _природа_, которая гораздо старше тысячи лет, которая вовсе не проста и не продукт.

----------


## До

Вероятно вы считаете и ваджраяну учением которое нужно изучить. Ахахаха! Просто оно чуть постарше "физики".

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Предмет изучения физики не природа, а показания физических приборов, которые конечно тоже часть природы  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuriy

_В физике разбирается досточтимый Ачаан Брахмавамсо:

http://www.ntuc.org.sg/members/news_...es_ls0110b.asp
http://www.dailynews.lk/2005/02/23/fea07.html
http://www.bswa.org/publications/HTM...l_Science.html
http://www.forestsangha.org/brahmav4.htm
http://www.bswa.org/audio/mp3/Brahma...2001_10_19.mp3_


Интересно, что там, где досточтимый Ачаан Брахмавамсо находит разрыв между «реальным Квантовым миром» и «измеренным миром псевдо-науки», т.е. тем миром, который получается в результате квантовых измерений, основы многих современных технологий:  “Reality, according to Quantum Theory, is beyond measurements. Measuring disturbs reality, it never describes it perfectly. It was Heisenberg's famous 'Uncertainty Principle' that showed the inevitable error between the real Quantum world and the measured world of pseudo-science”, - Далай Лама и его эксперты (один из постоянно работающих с ним на встречах с учеными переводчиков, В.А. Wallace, доктор религиоведения, в 1996 г. опубликовал книгу  “Choosing Reality: A Buddhist view of physics and the mind” (Ithaca, N.Y.: Snow Lion Publications, 1996),  а также отредактировал, перевел и написал еще 29 книг по Тибетскому буддизму, медицине, языку, культуре и взаимоотношениям науки и религий) ищут соответствия между проблемами квантовой физики и философией буддизма (взаимозависимым возникновением).


_Далай Лама обратил внимание очень большое сходство этой фундаментальной особенности квантовой теории с философией взаимозависимого происхождения. 

Как представить в целом ее основные положения? Какие здесь есть лучшие литературные источники?


http://psylib.org.ua/books/tinle01/index.htm - Геше Джампа Тинлей

"УМ И ПУСТОТА"_


Когда в свое время я читал эту очень содержательную книгу (публикация лекций по буддизму Геше Джампа Тинлея, которые он читал в 1997-1998 гг. недалеко от ст м «Кропоткинская» и часть из которых я с большим интересом слушал), то меня очень интересовал вопрос о том, почему Геше Тинлей в ней ничего не говорит о Ясном свете. Наверное, потому что вторая часть этого же курса лекций, посвященная не философии, а практике, была издана отдельной книгой «К Ясному свету». Но почему же все-таки отдельно? 

Спасибо за комментарии.

----------


## Ассаджи

Взаимообусловленное возникновение - основополагающая методологическая модель продвинутой буддийской практики. Она более-менее представлена на диаграмме:

http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm

Для её изучения не нужны микроскопы и синхрофазотроны, она относится к макро-явлениям, непосредственно, без технических инструментов, наблюдаемым в опыте. Эта модель не претендует на роль всеобьемлющей философии, она ближе к психологии.

----------


## Echo

Здравствуйте, Юрий!
Посмотрите тут:
Джамгон Конгтрул «Мириады миров» - http://www.dharma.ru/buddb.php?PHPSE...4fc8c999bdca34

http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthr...F1%F2%EE%F2%E5

----------


## Yuriy

Спасибо, смотрю.

Еще жажду сказать дилетантское слово о разных моделях взаимоотношений науки и религий. Эта классификация построена, по-видимому, на почве христианства, но, судя по всему, она универсальна.

Известно несколько типичных моделей взаимоотношений науки и религий, несколько позиций, которые занимают стороны в отношении друг друга. Во-первых, это конфликт, который бывает немирным, в том числе и очень кровавым, а также мирным, т.е. чисто вербальным. Мне кажется, что достопочтенный Ачаан Брахмавамсо придерживается модели мирного конфликта. Я плохо понимаю эту позицию (опустим экологический кризис и останемся только на уровне адекватности научных знаний окружающему миру). Мне кажется, что тот, кто увлекается критикой научного знания, обвиняет его в некоей необъективности («наука изучает не природу, а показания приборов»), забывает, что мы все живем в искусственной среде, созданной научно-техническим прогрессом, у нее много недостатков, но все сам факт ее существования с очевидностью означает адекватность научного знания вещественно-энергетическому фрагменту реальности.

В конфликте стороны реализуют закрытые позиции примерно в таком духе: “наши» – самые умные и правильные, «эти» – либо вообще дураки, либо исчадия ада. Как только поумнеют и/или исправятся, сразу же станут «нашими». 

Вторая типичная позиция – независимость науки и религий, которые действуют в разных жизненных сферах, используют разные языки и разные типы аргументаций. Науке отдана природа, а религиям - сфера духа и нравственности. Это так называемая теория двух истин, которая в Европе восходит к св. Фоме Аквинскому, без нее науки нового времени как феномена культуры могло бы и не быть. Так, например, Галилей очень активно пользовался этой теорией и дополнил ее знаменитой метафорой о Книге Природы, написанной на языке математики, в отличие от Библии. Языки разные и поэтому чтение одной Книги не мешает чтению другой. Теория двух истин, двух Книг, написанных на разных языках, - это концептуальный гарант невмешательства церкви в дела науки. С метафорой Галилея в XVII веке согласились очень многие и до сих согласны почти все. 

В модели независимости также, как и в модели конфликта, реализуется закрытая позиция сторон по отношению друг к другу, но очень корректная: с чужими не о чем разговаривать, они все равно ничего не поймут. В самой радикальной форме позиция независимости была высказана одним из самых известных христианских теологов ХХ века Карлом Бартом. После бомбардировок Хиросимы и Нагасаки его попросили поговорить с учеными о нравственных последствиях создания атомного оружия. Он и все его ученики отказались, когда его спросили почему, то Барт сказал, что у ученых один мир, у него – другой и у этих миров нет ничего общего. Он не видел логической возможности для того, чтобы ученые смогли дать нравственную оценку созданному ими оружию. Знание ценностно нейтрально. Моральная оценка приложима к поступкам людей, но не к знанию и тем железкам, которые с ним связаны как таковым.

Физики рассказывали Далай Ламе о том, что под этой позицией (два мира, две истины) могут подписаться очень многие ученые. Лично ученые могут быть религиозными, но это никак не связано с их профессиональной деятельностью (к.х.н. может быть буддистом, равно как и христианином, одно другому не мешает). В то же время отмечалось, что «в последние 30 лет мы наблюдаем изменения. Некоторые ученые склонны отрицать все религии и духовность, рассматривая мир как чисто материальный. Меньшинство же пытается найти пути соединения духовного и физического понимания. Эти ученые составляют меньшинство также и в физическом сообществе. Кроме этого, конечно же, религия стала более сложной. Христианство более не доминирует в религиозной жизни, как это было раньше. В особенности буддизм оказал в последнее время сильное влияние в США и Европе”.  В буддизме дух никогда не был отделен от материи и эта особенность традиционной буддистской философии вдохновляла участников этой встречи.

Третья позиция – это диалог. Именно ее, насколько я понимаю, придерживается Далай Лама; в рамках Mind and life institute: www.mindandlife.org; www.investigatingthemind.org., - с 1987 по 2003 было проведено 11 его встреч с учеными, только последняя была публичной, т.е. типа обычной научной конференции, а все остальные, в том числе и с физиками 1997 - получастными. По этим 11 встречам издано 7 книг, причем 6 из них через 5-10 лет после самих встреч.

Диалог отличается от конфликта и независимости открытостью сторон, по крайней мере частичной. Для физики это легко сделать. Все ее концептуальные затруднения в целом известны, т.к. освещены не только в специальной, но и в научно-популярной литературе. Именно это - открытость со стороны физиков - и произошло на этой встрече.  Они пришли к Далай Ламе рассказать о той концептуальной революции, которая произошла в физике в ХХ веке и найти точки соприкосновения философских проблем физики с буддизмом. Они не скрывали, что не понимают, как решать некоторые фундаментальные проблемы своей науки. Такого невозможно представить в модели конфликта, т.к. в нем «наши» должны быть самыми умными, самыми успешными, должны мочь все и даже больше; в модели независимости такая открытость также бессмысленна. 

Поэтому в контексте диалога трудно переоценить откровенность директора института экспериментальной физики (Инсбрук, Австрия) А.Цейлингера, когда он говорит о том, что он не понимает, как осмысленно совместить волновые и корпускулярные свойства света, которые были известны еще Ньютону. 

Взаимозависимое происхождение и зависимость наблюдаемых квантовых объектов от измерения – это как раз одна из них точек соприкосновения физики и буддизма.

Четвертая и последняя из существующих позиций – моделей во взаимоотношениях науки и религий – интеграция.

Эту классификацию я излагаю по Барбуру (И. Барбур. Наука и религия:  история и современность. М., ББИ, серия «Богословие и наука», 2001. Это в то же время учебник, по которому тему «наука и религия» «проходят» студенты богословского института.). Иен Барбур (США) - лауреат международной премии Темплтона 1999 г., один из патриархов в области исследования взаимоотношений науки и религий (стаж 40 лет), за выдающийся вклад в эту область он и получил эту премию в Крестовом зале Патриарших палат Московского Кремля, его приветствовали президент РАН академик Ю.Осипов и один из высших иерархов РПЦ. Насколько я знаю, по очень широкому спектру вопросов это лучшее, что есть сейчас в мире (многие из его работ и других крупных зарубежных специалистов в области «наука-религия» переведены на русский язык, см. в этой связи сайт ББИ: www.standrews.ru). Барбур действует в основном в христианском контексте, тему “буддизм и наука” он не освещает. Однако его классификация различных моделей взаимоотношений науки и религий, по-видимому, универсальна. 

Если я не ошибаюсь, то вопросы, связанные с опытом непосредственного переживания фундаментальных уровней (квантовой) реальности, о которых я упомянул в первом сообщении – это как раз тема интеграции. Опыт этого уровня - это сердце любой религиозной традиции и он же, возможно, имеет непосредственное отношение к фундаментальным проблемам науки.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Игорь Берхин> Предмет изучения физики не природа, а показания физических приборов, которые конечно тоже часть природы  :Smilie: 

До1> Предмет изучения физики - природа, которая гораздо старше тысячи лет, которая вовсе не проста и не продукт.

Разрешите высказаться от имени Физиков.

Цель физики - поиск таких кармических законов по которым причины неизбежно переходят в следствия НЕЗАВИСИМО ОТ УМА НАБЛЮДАТЕЛЯ. 

И в этом основная проблема физики, поскольку идеальный наблюдатель, как правильно подметил Эйнштейн, это безумно созерцающий Господь Бог. 
А реальный наблюдатель обладает подчас очень разрушительныи и сильным умом, сильно влияющим на процесс наблюдения...
И особенно сильно это воздействие наблюдателя сказывается в квантовой физике, где экспереминтатор даже с очень слабым умом может вызвать любой результат.

И потому все открытые физиками законы весьма условны. они определяют кармический закон в безумной ситуации, когда взаимодействующие объекты и наблюдатель слабы духом. 
А когда объект обладает сильным умом физические законы бессильны. 
И это не только хождение по воде и сквозь стены...
Есть много случаев, например, когда парашютист падал с очень большой высоты (напр 4000) без парашюта (на бетоннку) и оставался невредим (оскочив от нее несколько раз как мячик).

Польза от физиков обществу в том, что занятия физикой это шаматха, но шаматха не в ритритном домике, а в довольно свирепых условиях. Например,  обвешанный политико-экономическими демонами и собаками, спущенными начальством физик должен сесть и сосредоточиться на несколько часов на проблеме, фактически растворив демонов ума в пустоте.

И в этом их отличие от лириков, приглашающих многочисленных (муз) богов и демонов в свои тела, прущихся от этого соседства и массово омрачающих этими демонами социум через свои "искусные" произведения. Собственно в этом и состоит причина войны между  физиками и лириками.

Ну а польза физики для физиков в том, что для того, что-бы открыть новый закон физик должен встать на точку зрения чистого всеведающего взаимозависимости созерцателя, который, как мы знаем, и есть Будда.
Но поскольку физики входят в это созерцание действия кармы без бодхичиты и основная их практика состоит в сосредоточении на явлениях, а не своем уме, то они в основном становятся Богами, а максимум - архатами.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Физика и Религия это социальные понятия.
А понятия между собой никак не взаимодействуют.

Если Вы хотите увидеть истинное явление, то должны обратить внимание на взаимодействие Чистых Тела, Речи и Мудрости конкретного Далай-Ламы с довольно чистыми умами физиков, определяющих Научо-Техническое будущее нашей цивилизации. И это взаимодействие, увы, не укладывается в Вашу классификацию, больше напоминая взаимодействие Матери и маленького любопытного ребенка.
 :Wink:

----------


## До

> Есть много случаев, например, когда парашютист падал с очень большой высоты (напр 4000) без парашюта (на бетоннку) и оставался невредим (оскочив от нее несколько раз как мячик).


Чудесно. Я слышал так же, что многие у кого не раскрылся не долетают живыми до земли. Может если бы долетали отскакивало бы больше?

А насчет физики, она уже так усложнилась и истончилась смыслом, что у некоторых её последователей уже "срывает крышу" от попыток понять непонятное. Казалось бы 'физика', а вот оборачивается 'психикой'.

----------


## Yuriy

> Здравствуйте, Юрий!
> Посмотрите тут:
> Джамгон Конгтрул «Мириады миров» - http://www.dharma.ru/buddb.php?PHPSE...4fc8c999bdca34
> 
> http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthr...F1%F2%EE%F2%E5


Здравствуйте, Echo!

По поводу первой ссылки. Пару слов скажите, пожалуйста, о чем идет речь в этой книге? Если она у вас под рукой, то может быть, что-то из аннотации или предисловия. То, что согласно буддизму во вселенной есть очень много ощущающих существ кроме людей, это понятно. Более конкретно, о чем речь. Интересно, что в «The new physics and cosmology…” Далай Лама даже по инопланетянам прошелся, сказав, что сейчас появилось очень много людей, обладающих аномальным опытом, которые во всех остальных отношениях совершенно нормальные. Стандартная научная парадигма не может дать не-патологического объяснения этому опыту, буддизм же более конструктивен в отношении к ним.

По поводу второй ссылки. Там речь идет о материалах одной из встреч Далай Ламы с западными учеными, “Destructive emotions”. В предыдущем сообщении я писал, что с 1987 по 2003  их было 11 и по 7 из них изданы книги, которые можно заказать через amazon.co.uk или через международный абонемент РГБ. Вот названия всех 7 книг:

Mind and Life I, 1987: Gentle bridges: Conversations with the Dalai Lama on the Sciences of Mind. 1992.

Mind and Life II, 1989: Consciousness at the crossroads: Conversations with the Dalai Lama on Brain the Science and Buddhism. 1999.

Mind and Life III, 1990: Healing emotions: Conversations with the Dalai Lama on Mindfulness, Emotions and Health. 1997.

Mind and Life IV, 1992: Sleeping, Dreaming and Dying: An Exploration of Consciousness with the Dalai Lama. 1997.

Mind and Life V, 1995: Visions of Compassion: Western Scientists and Tibetan Buddhists Examine Human Nature. 2001.

Mind and Life VI, 1997: The new physics and cosmology. Dialogues with the Dalai Lama. 2004. 

Mind and Life VIII, 2000: Destructive Emotions: How Can We Overcome Them? 2002.

Возможно, что какие-то из них уже переведены на русский (Исцеляющие эмоции), но точно я не знаю.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

> А насчет физики, она уже так усложнилась и истончилась смыслом, что у некоторых её последователей уже "срывает крышу" от попыток понять непонятное. Казалось бы 'физика', а вот оборачивается 'психикой'.


Еще раз повторяю, что дело не в Физике, а в свирепости мест, в которых современным физикам приходится уходить в сосредоточение.
Уведите потенциального физика-психа в Шамбалу и с ним ничего такого не произойдет.
У меня есть знакомые буддисты, которые решив устроить себе ритрит в москве или ближнем подмосковье не только ехали крышей, но и кончали жизнь самоубийством.
Зная это, мудрые руководители институтов, раньше уносили свои детища в тихие места. Протвино, Дубну, Арзамас... И именно в этих местах результативность работы физиков была Выше, чем в Москве.

Кроме того, для открытия новых, более тонких законов требуется более длительное и безмятежное сосредоточение. А это самое трудное в нашем сбрендившем обществе.
Таким образом природа-мать ставит запрет на открытие своих законов тем цивилизациям, которые променяли сосредоточенность на потребительский шаманизм.
Ибо все самосовершенно в этом мире.

----------


## Echo

Добрый день, Юрий!
Касательно первой ссылки...
Некоторые главы с незначительными изменениями можно посмотреть тут:
http://kalachakra.km.ru/index.asp?id...B3DAB87599588D
Что касается воззрений  Далай - Ламы, то я с Вашего позволения откажусь от комментариев, поскольку несравнимо хуже него знаком с обсуждаемыми положениями  :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

По поводу Вашей системы разграничений взаимоотношений науки и религии, хочу посоветовать почитать Вам это:
http://spiritual.ru/lib/knz4.html

----------


## До

> Зная это, мудрые руководители институтов, раньше уносили свои детища в тихие места. Протвино, Дубну, Арзамас... И именно в этих местах результативность работы физиков была Выше, чем в Москве.
> 
> Кроме того, для открытия новых, более тонких законов требуется более длительное и безмятежное сосредоточение. А это самое трудное в нашем сбрендившем обществе.
> Таким образом природа-мать ставит запрет на открытие своих законов тем цивилизациям, которые променяли сосредоточенность на потребительский шаманизм.
> Ибо все самосовершенно в этом мире.


Вспоминаю фразу кого-то из марксистских классиков, мол, что для нас теория пролетарий постигает на своей шкуре. Так же, похоже, для физики как самой передовой науки, что для многих ещё теория, для них уже того.

----------


## Yuriy

> Добрый день, Юрий!
> Касательно первой ссылки...
> Некоторые главы с незначительными изменениями можно посмотреть тут:
> http://kalachakra.km.ru/index.asp?id...B3DAB87599588D
> Что касается воззрений  Далай - Ламы, то я с Вашего позволения откажусь от комментариев, поскольку несравнимо хуже него знаком с обсуждаемыми положениями


Cпасибо за сылку, Echo! В томя, что касается воззрений Далай Ламы, то частично я их почерпнул из его лекций по Дзогчену: "Далай Лама о Дзогчене". Они меня очень сильно напрягали, когда я их читал. Но в одном месте я прослезился, анстолько простым и глубким было то, что писал Его Святейшество. И тут же вспомнил одну из лекций Геше Тинлея, когда он говорил своим слушателям, что когда вы это поймете, то заплачете. Действительно, прав был Тинлей.

----------


## Yuriy

> По поводу Вашей системы разграничений взаимоотношений науки и религии, хочу посоветовать почитать Вам это:
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/knz4.html


Почитаю, но боюсь, что это несколько иной ракурс видения проблемы.

----------


## Yuriy

> По поводу Вашей системы разграничений взаимоотношений науки и религии, хочу посоветовать почитать Вам это:
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/knz4.html


Я прочитал эту главу из книги Согъяла Ринпоче и надеюсь, что я верно понял суть Вашего возражения против той классификации взаимоотношений науки и религий, которая приведена в моем сообщении. Если я правильно понимаю, то она сконцентрирована в следующих словах Согъяла Ринпоче: 

«Из-за слишком высокой оценки интеллекта в нашей культуре, нам может казаться, что для того, чтобы стать просветленным, нужно быть очень умным. Однако на деле многие виды интеллектуальности являются просто дополнительными препятствиями. Одна тибетская пословица говорит: «Если ты слишком умный, то можешь вообще проглядеть весь смысл». Патрул Ринпоче сказал: «Логический ум кажется интересным, но является семенем обмана». Люди могут стать одержимыми своими собственными теориями и пропустить смысл всего. В Тибете говорят: «Теории подобны заплатам на шубе - однажды они просто изнашиваются и падают»».

И дальше прекрасная концовка: 

«Кем бы вы ни были, вы тоже можете пережить то же, что пережил этот ученик на горе, и именно это переживание наделит вас бесстрашием, необходимым для преодоления жизни и смерти. Но каков лучший, быстрейший и наиболее эффективный способ это сделать? Первый шаг состоит в занятиях медитацией. Именно медитация медленно очищает обычный ум, разоблачая и истощая его привычки и иллюзии, так, что мы становимся способными, в подходящий момент, распознать, кем мы действительно являемся».

Я полностью согласен с этим! Но, прошу прощения, мои опасения о том, что это другой ракурс видения проблемы, оправдались. В двух словах суть дела сводится к тому, что Согъял Ринпоче обращается к каждому человеку отдельно. Это индивидуально ориентированная проповедь буддизма. Я согласен с ней, но я не отшельник, после медитации начинается жизнь, просто жизнь, в которой мы зарабатываем деньги и/или занимаемся любимым делом, которое вдохновляет нас не меньше, чем глубокая медитация. 

Попробуйте понять, что индивидуальной проповеди буддизма – мало. Так же как недостаточно в настоящее время только лишь индивидуальной проповеди любой другой религии. Мало просто обращаться к каждому человеку отдельно, рассказывая ему о природе его ума и о тех препятствиях к ее осознанию, которые воздвигает наша цивилизация. Это – позиция независимости в той классификации Барбура, которую я привел. Этого мало. Давайте доведем позицию Согъяла Ринпоче: «многие виды интеллектуальности являются просто дополнительными препятствиями», - до предела и скажем: если это препятствия на нашем пути к осознанию природы ума, то давайте просто откажемся от этих видов деятельности. Например, просто запретим их. Интеллект мешает – нет интеллекта, наук мешает – нет науки.

Очевидно, что это невозможно и по очень многим причинам. Одна из основных состоит в том, что познавательная деятельность человека – это такой же фундаментальный тип (и потребность) человеческой деятельности, как и религиозная, эстетическая и т.д. Все те изощренные классификации и бездна не только мудрости, но и знания, которые мы встречаем в тибетском буддизме (особенно в тибетском) свидетельствуют о том же. Поэтому нужна не только индивидуальная проповедь, не только указание на существование другого мира, других ценностей, другого подхода к жизни, но и, если угодно, - обращение с проповедью буддизма, а также других религий, к науке как целому, как к системе знаний, в которой существуют возможности контактов с философией и практикой буддизма. Контактов не на уровне обращения в веру отдельных людей, а на уровне науки как системы знаний.

В той классификации, которую я приводил, наиболее распространенным типом обращения к науке как к целому является так сказать «мирный конфликт», когда некоторые из тех, кто достаточно знаком с ее проблемами, как мне кажется, буквально улюлюкают, а ученых представляют как слабых духом заблудших, обвешанных демонами. «Наши» - лучше всех, «чужие» – все сплошь плохие.

Насколько я понимаю, есть и другой подход, в котором акцент делается на другом. В нем отдается должное науке, благодаря которой у нас есть компьютеры и вообще – высокий уровень комфортности жизни наших тел. Но при этом приходит понимание, что наряду с индивидуальной проповедью, индивидуальным обращением к слабым духом возможен и необходим другой тип проповеди. Этот подход гораздо менее известен и гораздо менее развит, чем первый, это и есть модель диалога и, если я правильно понимаю, то Далай Лама, по крайней мере как глубокий политик и мировой духовный лидер, развивает как раз этот подход, о чем и свидетельствуют те материалы, с которыми я имел удовольствие познакомиться.

Есть еще и такая точка зрения, согласно которой наряду с восточным существует также и западное просветление, и что необходима не только и не столько успешная экспансия восточного просветления на Запад, но синтез восточного и западного типов менталитетов. Я позволю себе привести здесь концовку того доклада, который я готовлю. Я здесь просто цитирую без кавычек выступление одного из участников встречи Далай Ламы с физиками.

Я обращаю ваше внимание на сравнение восточного и западного менталитета, которое сделал китайский философ Ту Вейминг. Оно вряд ли может прийти в голову не-англоязычному человеку. Дело в том, что слово “enlightenment” означает не только просветление в восточном смысле слова, но и название той исторической эпохи, которая на русском языке называется Просвещением. Если вдуматься в смысл этих слов, то в обоих случаях ставка делается на знание, разум, которые рассеивают тьму невежества. 

Это совпадение позволило Ту Веймингу говорить о западном и восточном просветлениях. Он заметил, что в западном Просвещении-просветлении есть свои вариации, так французское Просвещение дало революционный дух, индивидуализм, антиклерикализм. Ирландское же Просвещение было более скептичным, эмпиричным и прагматичным. Свобода, равенство, индивидуализм, права человека, инструментальная рациональность – вот те человеческие ценности, которое принесло европейское Просвещение. Хорошо известно, что Френсис Бэкон определил знание как силу, что отличается от греческого понимания знания как мудрости. В центре научного просветления находится природа, покорение внешнего ландшафта.

Идеалом европейского Просвещения была рациональность как свет, который развеивает тьму невежества. По прошествии 300 лет оптимизм рационализма существенно ослабел. Рациональность не может превозмочь эмоции. Эмоции всегда в избытке, а способность действительно понять – в дефиците. С другой стороны, все духовные традиции, в особенности буддизм во главу угла ставят самопознание, внутренний ландшафт. Вейминг полагает, что появление новой физики как метода отменяет дихотомии, введенные просветленными классиками европейского Просвещения, в первую очередь Декартом: ум-тело, дух-материя, субъект-объект. Нужен новый синтез западного и восточного просветления.

----------


## Yuriy

> Добрый день, Юрий!
> Касательно первой ссылки...
> Некоторые главы с незначительными изменениями можно посмотреть тут:
> http://kalachakra.km.ru/index.asp?id...B3DAB87599588D


Cудя по всему, на этом сайте есть та общая информация по системе Калачаркры, о которой я просил. Большое спасибо. Насколько я понимаю, это одна из школ, линий преемственности Тибетского буддизма, уникальность которой именно в ее космологии. Если бы "частицы пространства" упоминались еще в какой-нибудь другой школе, то Далай Лама, несомненно, сказал бы об этом. Интригующий меня вопрос состоит в том, как соотносятся эти частицы пространства, которые, согласно Далай Ламе, проходят через космологическую сингулярность, и природа ума, которая доступна непосредственному переживанию в разные моменты человеческого существования по-разному и о которой говорится в других школах...

Если они сопоставимы, то просветление (и смерть каждого человека) имеет по сути космологическую природу. Это потрясающе интересно!

----------


## Echo

Здравствуйте, Юрий!
Вы правильно поняли то, что я хотел сказать давая ссылку на главу из книги Согъяла Ринпоче. Однако, постараюсь более развернуто донести свою мысль.
Мы постоянно находимся в состоянии неудовлетворенности и пытаясь избавится от этого придумываем все новые и новые вещи, которые эффективны лишь на миг, в течении которого мы чувствуем некоторое облегчение, но затем снова попадаем в ловушку неудовлетворенности и вынужденны опять жажадать изменений.Неудовлетворенность подобно битью палками, а миг удовлетворения подобен моменту когда вдруг перестали бить.Это ситуацию хорошо иллюстрирует пример с осликом, которого заставляют работать на жернове привязывая перед его носом морковку. Комфорт - это всегда то, что в данный момент недосягаемо, поскольку будучи полностью удовлетворенным человек ни к чему более не стремится. Достичь комфорта изменяя что-то вне своего ума невозможно!
Представьте себе этакий аппарат состоящий из лампочек, интерпретатора и элемента ввода. (Специально для физиков :Smilie: )
На ввод подается электрический импульс в зависимости от величины которого загорается одна из трех лампочек (красная, желтая и зеленая). Интерпретатор следующим образом реагирует на загорание той или иной лампочки:
Красная - плохо
Желтая - нейтрально
Зеленая - хорошо
Добавим фактор времени:
Частое загорание желтой лампочки - плохо
Частое загорание зеленой - плохо
Частое чредование зеленой и желтой - плохо
Частое чредование чредования....и.т.д. - плохо
Таким образом попытка изменения входного импульса залючается в искусной смене чредования чредований, то есть бесконечной попытке вырваться из бесчисленного количества кругов, однако само это стремление также становится кругом.
Поэтому буддизм и наука не сопоставимы в своих путях, по крайней мере на данный момент времени, пока наука пытается изменять "входные импульсы" и не обратится к "интерпретатору".
Когда это произойдет само собой отпадет и желание строить теории окружающего мира в попытке упорядочить свое понимание. Ведь любое концептуальное знание это ограничение, а чтобы действительно понять, нужно выйти за пределы оценок и суждений, то бишь ограничений.
Нет надобности запрещать науку просто нужно использовать ее с точки зрения буддизма, а не наоборот.
Вот для чего я дал Вам ссылку на эту главу из книги Согъяла Ринпоче.
Прошу прощения если изложил очевидные для Вас вещи, просто мне хотелось обьяснить как я понимаю то, почему Вам в этой теме не отвечают по существу. 




> Я согласен с ней, но я не отшельник, после медитации начинается жизнь, просто жизнь, в которой мы зарабатываем деньги и/или занимаемся любимым делом, которое вдохновляет нас не меньше, чем глубокая медитация.


По моему не нужно разграничивать жизнь на до и после медитации. Медитация должна стать этой жизнью. Ведь практика это не только сидение в сосредоточении, практикой может стать любое Ваше действие. В том числе и занятие любимым делом.

----------


## Yuriy

Здравствуйте, Echo!

Попробую и я продолжить.

_Достичь комфорта изменяя что-то вне своего ума невозможно!_

Верно, но если бы буддисты, как и адепты других религий, были в этом последовательны, то они должны были отказаться от тех достижений комфорта, которые им предлагает современная цивилизация и уйти в пампасы. Мы с Вами о разном: Вы, как и Согъял Ринпоче, разъясняете истину буддизма на уровне индивидуальной проповеди. Верно, данному конкретному человеку в данных конкретных условиях нельзя достичь внутренней удовлетворенности, внутреннего комфорта, не обращаясь к природе своего ума, сознания, души. При этом Вы в Ваших разъяснения, как и Согъял Ринпоче, забываете о внешних условиях, которые буддизм (как и многие другие религиозные конфессии) принимает такими, какие они есть, закрывая глаза и обращаясь внутрь себя во время медитации. Я же пытаюсь говорить о другом.

_Поэтому буддизм и наука не сопоставимы в своих путях, по крайней мере на данный момент времени, пока наука пытается изменять "входные импульсы" и не обратится к "интерпретатору"._

Это важное различие, но заметьте, что наука, как некая традиция познания внешнего мира, умеет обращаться к новым вопросам только, опираясь на себя самое, на свой предыдущий опыт. Это человек может взять и отбросить всю свою предыдущую жизнь: жил-жил человек в городе, а потом ему надоел этот цивилизованный мир со всей его грязью, бездуховностью и насилием и он поехал, скажем, на Алтай в какую-нибудь общину жить почти что натуральным хозяйством. На уровне социума, на уровне науки как социального организма этого не может быть, поэтому возможное обращение к «интерпретатору» не отдельных ученых, как людей, а их же, но как специалистов (вот здесь главное различие в наших подходах, обратите на него внимание!) может произойти только изнутри науки как традиции знания. Именно об этом и идет речь в тех вопросах, которые я перечислил в первом своем сообщении.

_Когда это произойдет само собой отпадет и желание строить теории окружающего мира в попытке упорядочить свое понимание._  

Вы хорошо понимаете, о чем идет речь? Как буддиста я Вас понимаю в том смысле, что Будда Шакьямуни не занимался метафизическими проблемами, в частности, на вопрос о происхождении мира (как и на еще 13 других вопросов, которые насчитал Нагарджуна) он отвечал благородным молчанием. На этой встрече с физиками после бурных дебатов Далай Ламы с ними по поводу модели осциллирующей вселенной, один из гостей задал ему вопрос о том, почему Далай Лама считает необходимым обсуждать космологические вопросы. Прямого ответа на этот вопрос Далай Лама не дал.

Как человека я Вас не понимаю, потому что сказать процитированные слова, это значит предсказывать, что у человека должна отпасть одна из его фундаментальных потребностей в познании окружающего мира. Этого не будет никогда, это все равно, что сказать, что рано или поздно у человека отомрет чувство прекрасного или религиозное отношение к миру. Кстати, все по этой же встрече и вполне в духе этого момента в Ваших разъяснениях. После того, как было выяснено, что между философией взаимозависимого происхождения и зависимостью результатов квантового измерения от сознания наблюдателя есть очень глубокие параллели, Далай Лама спросил физиков о том, как их знание действует на их отношение к миру. 

Кстати, согласитесь, что это как раз то, что надо буддизму. Ведь к мировоззрению, сходному с буддийскими, можно прийти и не следуя непосредственно одной из тех многочисленных традиций, линий передачи, которые предлагает современный буддизм (хотя с точки зрения буддиста это может выглядеть нелепо: зачем? когда есть эти сокровища и все препятствия и ошибки давно известны). Если буддийское мировоззрение в некотором смысле имманентно природе человека и тому, что “есть на самом деле” вокруг него, то к нему можно прийти и иначе. В каком-то смысле примерно об этом и идет речь, когда ищутся параллели между современным научным мировоззрением и философией буддизма.

В качестве конкретного примера влияния научного знания на мировоззрение самих физиков Далай Лама привел пример красоты цветка. В контексте их беседы дело было дне в том, что его красота преходяща и цветок завянет, а в том, что все взаимообусловлено и, скажем так, красота цветка – это не его собственная красота, а та красота, которая “в глазах смотрящего”. Мне очень понравился мудрый ответ Цейлингера, он сказал, что красота цветка старше физики.

_Нет надобности запрещать науку просто нужно использовать ее с точки зрения буддизма, а не наоборот._

Вопрос о том, кто кого будет использовать, действительно, сложный и болезненный. В результате различных консультаций по обсуждаемым вопросам я выяснил следующие вещи. Во-первых, они лежат вне сферы непосредственных интересов групповых буддийских лидеров (тут я, конечно, сильно экстраполирую, но вряд ли сильно ошибаюсь, конечно, с другой стороны, этот результат может быть связан не с вопросами, а со мной). Во-вторых, как раз этот самый вопрос: кто кого. Самый расхожий и, по-видимому, во многом оправданный стереотип мышления состоит в том, что (через чур) образованные люди, начиная с теософов, хотят создать некую единую рациональную религию, некий концептуальный конструкт, который можно будет использовать «на благо всего человечества». Наука действительно доминирует в культуре и в силу своего универсализма, и в силу той роли, которую она играет в решении жизненно важных проблем всех людей. Имея в виду это доминирование, легко понять беспокойство по поводу использования.

Если перевести вопрос «кто кого» на бытовой уровень, скажем, на уровень семьи, то, имея в виду распад ее классической модели, в которой было два основных устойчивых типа (мужское или женское доминирование),  действительно, наверное, лучше врозь, чем вместе, т.к. если вместе, то паритет, сотрудничество – только в мечтах или максимум первые 3 года. Однако, если использовать метафору коммуналки или «одной лодки», то нельзя исключать ситуации, когда перед «коллективом» стоят общие задачи и тут модель «кто кого» может быть не единственной устойчивой. Кроме этого, вновь обращаю Ваше внимание на возможность не-индивидуального типа проведи буддизма, которую Вы по сути не обсуждаете (только из-за вопроса кто-кого?).

Третье, что я выяснил в результате этих консультаций, было то, что за прошедшие чуть больше 100 лет поисков научно-религиозного мировоззрения (если, конечно, учитывать теософов, которых не любит или, скорее, не замечает ни академическая наука, ни традиционные конфессии, в том числе и буддизм) почти не видно реальных живущих в культуре и социуме результатов этих поисков. На первый взгляд создается впечатление, что они просто бесплодны. Я никогда особенно не интересовался теософами, но я знаю, что это они дали миру Кришнамурти. Честь и хвала им хотя бы за это.

В современном мире науки и практики можно видеть международный проект трансперсональной психологии. За рубежом одна из ключевых мощных фигур –  Кен Уилбер, которого критикуют наши лидеры трансперсонального проекта

Майков В., Козлов В. Трансперсональная психология. Истоки, история, современное состояние. М., 2004.

Этот международный  проект, в частности, показывает, как идет взаимодействие современной психологии и буддизма. Рекомендую в этой связи очень интересную и трудную для не-психолога книгу Г. Ханта «Природа сознания. С когнитивной, феноменологической и трансперсональных точек зрения». М., 2004. Он отчетливо показывает, насколько интересен буддизм для решения такой внутридисциплинарной фундаментальной проблемы психологии, как проблема сознания. 

В том, что касается трансперсональщиков как практических психотерапевтов и психологов, то тут мгновенно появляются возражения типа: психотехники все выхолащивают и коммерциализируют, уровень падает и т.д. и т.п. Но, возможно, не стоит спешить. Единственное, что я могу сказать с уверенностью, что мне эта тема очень интересна. 

Я радуюсь! Радуйтесь вместе со мной, если можете!

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Верно, но если бы буддисты, как и адепты других религий, были в этом последовательны, то они должны были отказаться от тех достижений комфорта, которые им предлагает современная цивилизация и уйти в пампасы.


То, что Вы предлагаете, это не быть последовательным, а броситься из одной крайности в другую.




> При этом Вы в Ваших разъяснения, как и Согъял Ринпоче, забываете о внешних условиях, которые буддизм (как и многие другие религиозные конфессии) принимает такими, какие они есть, закрывая глаза и обращаясь внутрь себя во время медитации.


У Вас явно искаженные представления о том, что означает медитация в буддизме. И вряд ли Echo или Согьял Ринпоче настолько глупы и бездумны, что забывают о внешних условиях.




> Вы, как и Согъял Ринпоче, разъясняете истину буддизма на уровне индивидуальной проповеди.


Другого способа объяснять буддизм не существует. Наука - это не живое существо. способное что-то понимать, это всегда конкретные люди со своими особенностями. Далай-лама объясняет принципы Дхармы не абстрактной "науке", а совершенно конкретным личностям, которые ведут с ним диалог или по крайней мере читают записи этих бесед.




> Ведь к мировоззрению, сходному с буддийскими, можно прийти и не следуя непосредственно одной из тех многочисленных традиций, линий передачи, которые предлагает современный буддизм


Сходный не значит тождественный. Есть много вещей, похожих на повидло, однако не все стоит мазать на хлеб.




> Далай Лама спросил физиков о том, как их знание действует на их отношение к миру


Вот это он их уел  :Smilie: . 




> В каком-то смысле примерно об этом и идет речь, когда ищутся параллели между современным научным мировоззрением и философией буддизма.


Помнится, кто-то из великих физиков (не то Капица, не то Ландау) говаривал, что может установить взаимосвязь между вспышками на солнце и собачьим лаем.




> Мне очень понравился мудрый ответ Цейлингера, он сказал, что красота цветка старше физики.


Он явно не понял, о чем говорил ДЛ.




> Наука действительно доминирует в культуре и в силу своего универсализма, и в силу той роли, которую она играет в решении жизненно важных проблем всех людей.


Не преувеличивайте роль науки. На эту тему вспоминается еще один научный анекдот:
- Я вот не понимаю, как работает электричество.
- Очень просто. Поворачиваете выключатель, и оно работает.
Люди пользуются плодами техники, а на науку как способ познания и мировоззрение им глубоко наплевать.




> Вопрос о том, кто кого будет использовать, действительно, сложный и болезненный.


Для науки - возможно. Но буддизм и наука даже не в разных весовых категориях. Это вещи несопоставимые. Буддисты и ученые общаться могут, а буддизм и наука - нет.




> Я никогда особенно не интересовался теософами, но я знаю, что это они дали миру Кришнамурти.


Кришнамурти сам себя дал, а вот теософы пытались его использовать в своих мутных теософских целях, но он им этого не позволил.

Буддисты видят ученых как живых существ, обусловленных неведением и погруженных в круговорот страданий. Если они ведут с ними диалог, то исключительно ради избавления ученых от неведения и страданий. Чтобы общаться с учеными на их языке, буддисты могу изучать их язык, то есть науку. Хотя конечно наукой они могут заниматься и в порядке развлечения или зарабатывания денег. Можете считать это религиозным фанатизмом, но науке действительно нечем обогатить Дхарму. По крайней мере, пока хотя бы один ученый не достигнет просветления.

Что касается моих личных взаимоотношений с наукой (дабы моя критика не выглядела огульным охаиванием того, чего я не знаю), то я в 1991 окончил с отличием матфак Донецкого университета, имея в багаже несколько оригинальных работ по операторному анализу и теории функций, причем сферой моих личных интересов были прежде всего основания науки и в частности математики. Однако, воочию увидев т.н. мир науки изнутри, убедился на множестве примеров, что занятия наукой не только не ведут к самопознанию и освобождению от страданий, но и никак не могут избавить меня от всех присущих мне эгоистических пороков, а могут их лишь усугубить. Всвязи с этим я испытал к этому миру науки глубочайшее отвращение и с легким сердцем отказался от академической карьеры в пользу буддизма, о чем впоследствии ни разу не пожалел.

----------


## Yuriy

_Другого способа объяснять буддизм не существует. Наука - это не живое существо. способное что-то понимать, это всегда конкретные люди со своими особенностями. Далай-лама объясняет принципы Дхармы не абстрактной "науке", а совершенно конкретным личностям, которые ведут с ним диалог или по крайней мере читают записи этих бесед._

Совершенно верно, но будем конкретны: редактор этих материалов и научный координатор встречи Далай Ламы с физиками, A. Zajonc, отмечает, что он сам не буддист, но ему, как и его коллегам, приехавшим на встречу с Далай Ламой, философия буддизма интересна как профессионалам. Действительно, наука, физика в том числе – это не живое существо, которое может что-то понимать, но у нее есть некоторые внутренние проблемы, для обсуждения которых и пришли физики к Далай Ламе. Мне кажется, что такой путь тоже возможен, именно о нем я и говорю. Кроме этого, я писал в своем первом сообщении о том, что таких ученых, в том числе и физиков, мало. Они стали более активнее проявлять себя на Западе (!) только последние примерно 40 лет, если судить по тому, о чем эти физики рассказывали Далай Ламе.

_Не преувеличивайте роль науки. На эту тему вспоминается еще один научный анекдот:
- Я вот не понимаю, как работает электричество.
- Очень просто. Поворачиваете выключатель, и оно работает.
Люди пользуются плодами техники, а на науку как способ познания и мировоззрение им глубоко наплевать._

Совершенно верно, людей, которые бы глубоко интересовались как наукой, так и теми вопросами, с которыми я обратился к форуму, действительно мало. В то же время, согласитесь, что разрабатывают новые технологии, также как и совершенствуют старые не «пользователи» науки и техники, а ее творцы. Речь идет о людях именно такого типа, а не о «потребителях», а также о любопытных дилетантах вроде меня.


_Можете считать это религиозным фанатизмом, но науке действительно нечем обогатить Дхарму. По крайней мере, пока хотя бы один ученый не достигнет просветления._

На той конкретной встрече, с которой я начал эту тему, речь не шла о том, чтобы наука что-то дала Дхарме. Физики пришли к Далай Ламе для того, чтобы обсудить с ним философские последствия той концептуальной революции, которая произошла в физике в ХХ веке и найти возможные точки соприкосновения физики и буддизма. Такое впечатление, что кое-что им это удалось.


_Что касается моих личных взаимоотношений с наукой (дабы моя критика не выглядела огульным охаиванием того, чего я не знаю), то я в 1991 окончил с отличием матфак Донецкого университета, имея в багаже несколько оригинальных работ по операторному анализу и теории функций, причем сферой моих личных интересов были прежде всего основания науки и в частности математики. Однако, воочию увидев т.н. мир науки изнутри, убедился на множестве примеров, что занятия наукой не только не ведут к самопознанию и освобождению от страданий, но и никак не могут избавить меня от всех присущих мне эгоистических пороков, а могут их лишь усугубить. Всвязи с этим я испытал к этому миру науки глубочайшее отвращение и с легким сердцем отказался от академической карьеры в пользу буддизма, о чем впоследствии ни разу не пожалел._

Я не столь цельный и талантливый человек, как Вы, хотя в смысле образования мы с Вами коллеги, т.к. я закончил мехмат МГУ им. М.В. Ломоносова. Единственное, что я хочу сказать, это то, что меня интересует не наука сама по себе, а попытки диалога науки и религий, в том числе и с буддизмом. Я не думаю, что эти попытки недостойны доброжелательного и заинтересованного внимания.

----------


## Echo

Добрый вечер, Юрий!




> Верно, но если бы буддисты, как и адепты других религий, были в этом последовательны, то они должны были отказаться от тех достижений комфорта, которые им предлагает современная цивилизация и уйти в пампасы. Мы с Вами о разном: Вы, как и Согъял Ринпоче, разъясняете истину буддизма на уровне индивидуальной проповеди. Верно, данному конкретному человеку в данных конкретных условиях нельзя достичь внутренней удовлетворенности, внутреннего комфорта, не обращаясь к природе своего ума, сознания, души. При этом Вы в Ваших разъяснения, как и Согъял Ринпоче, забываете о внешних условиях, которые буддизм (как и многие другие религиозные конфессии) принимает такими, какие они есть, закрывая глаза и обращаясь внутрь себя во время медитации. Я же пытаюсь говорить о другом.


Нет, чтобы быть последовательными им необходимо обрести реализацию, чего они и пытаются достичь.
Как Вы себе представляете неиндивидуальную проповедь?




> Это важное различие, но заметьте, что наука, как некая традиция познания внешнего мира, умеет обращаться к новым вопросам только, опираясь на себя самое, на свой предыдущий опыт. Это человек может взять и отбросить всю свою предыдущую жизнь: жил-жил человек в городе, а потом ему надоел этот цивилизованный мир со всей его грязью, бездуховностью и насилием и он поехал, скажем, на Алтай в какую-нибудь общину жить почти что натуральным хозяйством. На уровне социума, на уровне науки как социального организма этого не может быть, поэтому возможное обращение к «интерпретатору» не отдельных ученых, как людей, а их же, но как специалистов (вот здесь главное различие в наших подходах, обратите на него внимание!) может произойти только изнутри науки как традиции знания. Именно об этом и идет речь в тех вопросах, которые я перечислил в первом своем сообщении.


Если буддизм войдет в науку "на уровне специалистов", просто напросто специалисты утратят этот свой статус. Наука как комплекс представлений и методов направленных на познание перестанет существовать. Буддизм целостная и самодостаточная система и от неё невозможно брать что-то порционно, оставив в стороне все остальное. Если Вы выявите тождественность некоторых аспектов буддийского мировозрения научным положениям Вы неизбежно будете вынуждены согласиться и со всем остальным, а это приведет к тому, что наука трансформируется в ..буддизм.




> Как человека я Вас не понимаю, потому что сказать процитированные слова, это значит предсказывать, что у человека должна отпасть одна из его фундаментальных потребностей в познании окружающего мира.


Для чего нам знание? Очевидно чтобы иметь возможность влияния, то есть управлять. Контролировать течение событий в нужном для нас русле.
А для чего нам этот контроль? Чтобы стремиться к приятному и избегать неприятного. На основе чего мы стремимся к приятному и избегаем неприятного? На основе нашего представления о счастье. Все мы хотим быть счастливыми и не хотим страданий. Так вот, на мой взгляд, стремление к познанию это производная более фундаментальной потребности, потребности в счастье.
История показывает, что ни одно знание не привело человека к счастью. Знание следует рассматривать с позиции его применения. Способствует ли оно реализации или нет. Оставаясь в рамках аналогии Согьяла Ринпоче можно сказать что любое знание это тучи загораживающие небо. Нужно найти такую тучу чтобы можно было размахивая её разогнать все остальные, а затем избавиться и от неё. Пытаясь познать мир мы лишь нагоняем туч, загоняя его в рамки концепций и теорий.




> Если буддийское мировоззрение в некотором смысле имманентно природе человека и тому, что “есть на самом деле” вокруг него, то к нему можно прийти и иначе. В каком-то смысле примерно об этом и идет речь, когда ищутся параллели между современным научным мировоззрением и философией буддизма.


Да, будийское мировозрение имманентно в каком-то смысле природе человека, но природа человека трансцендентна любому знанию в том числе и буддийскому. Буддизм - это не истина, а её указатель. Вот в чем основная проблема взаимодействия путей науки и буддизма.




> В качестве конкретного примера влияния научного знания на мировоззрение самих физиков Далай Лама привел пример красоты цветка. В контексте их беседы дело было дне в том, что его красота преходяща и цветок завянет, а в том, что все взаимообусловлено и, скажем так, красота цветка – это не его собственная красота, а та красота, которая “в глазах смотрящего”. Мне очень понравился мудрый ответ Цейлингера, он сказал, что красота цветка старше физики.


Честно говоря я не понял, что имел ввиду Цейлингер. 

Что касается "кто кого?" То тут для меня очевидно, что если вы хотите все больше усложнять "свой цветок красотой и т.п.", то лучше использовать буддизм прикладным образом, а если хотите видеть вещи такими как они есть, то совершенно наоборот.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Действительно, наука, физика в том числе – это не живое существо, которое может что-то понимать, но у нее есть некоторые внутренние проблемы, для обсуждения которых и пришли физики к Далай Ламе.


Науке как таковой это вряд ли поможет, а вот этим физикам исключительно повезло  :Smilie: 




> В то же время, согласитесь, что разрабатывают новые технологии, также как и совершенствуют старые не «пользователи» науки и техники, а ее творцы.


Юрий, Вы идеализируете. Люди, которые действительно разрабатывают новые технологии, безусловно творческие, но их творчество преимущественно направлено на конструирование, а не на познание. Они пользуются старыми технологиями для создания новых, причем то, почему собственно эти технологии работают, их обычно мало интересует. Например, за 5 лет моего обучения на матфаке, я не встретил ни единого человека (как студентов, так и преподавателей), которому действительно были бы интересны принципы функционирования математики, природа объектов познания в математике, природа передачи полученного знания от одного человека к другому и т.д. Все сводилось просто к жонглированию формулами, иногда очень изощренному, но все же технологичному. В этом смысле конструирование какой-нибудь непрерывной алгебры с заданными свойствами не очень отличается от разработки принципиально новой конструкции сливного бачка. На физфаке попадались люди, которые интересовались фундаментальными проблемами, но их было немного. Почти всех интересовало исключительно решение какого-нибудь дурацкого уравнения в частных производных. Когда мой первый шеф, всемирно известный фунанщик, ставил на семинаре задачу и говорил, что эта задача очень важна, у меня складывалось впечатление, будто меня держат за идиота. Когда же я говорил, что меня интересует, почему математика вообще работает, тогда на меня откровенно смотрели как на больного. :Smilie:  Возможно, Вам повезло и Вы больше сталкивались с теми людьми, которых наука действительно интересовала как инструмент познания мира, но мой опыт показывает, что почти все ученые даже в самых абстрактных областях науки - это технари, пусть даже и от интеллекта. Проведите простой мысленный эксперимент: представьте своих знакомых ученых, о чьей сфере деятельности Вам известно, и посчитайте, сколько из них действительно озабочены фундаментальными когнитивными проблемами, а сколько прекрасно обходятся в своей научной деятельности без всей этой зауми.




> Речь идет о людях именно такого типа, а не о «потребителях», а также о любопытных дилетантах вроде меня.


Не прибедняйтесь. :Smilie:  С мехмата МГУ дилетанты не выходят. По крайней мере, так было во времена моего студенчества.  :Smilie: 




> На той конкретной встрече, с которой я начал эту тему, речь не шла о том, чтобы наука что-то дала Дхарме.


Вы вели речь о синтезе традиций буддийского самопознания и европейской рационалистической традиции, представленной в данном случае наукой. Для синтеза необходима взаимная заинтересованность. А заинтересованность основана на ощущении какой-либо нехватки. У физиков такая нехватка будет вечно, поскольку "решение" одной проблемы одновременно формулирует множество новых. Буддизм же полностью самодостаточен. Никакие принципиально новые проблемы в буддийской практике не возникают, а для решения всех старых проблем существуют многочисленные эффективные методы.




> Единственное, что я хочу сказать, это то, что меня интересует не наука сама по себе, а попытки диалога науки и религий, в том числе и с буддизмом.


Опять-таки, все, на что Вы можете рассчитывать, это диалог отдельных представителей разных дисциплин  :Smilie: 

Как Вы совершенно правильно заметили в самом начале, коперниканская революция никак не сказалась на человеческом мировосприятии. Самое забавное, что и ученые (за редчайшими исключениями) продолжают воспринимать мир точно так же, как и все остальные люди, невзирая на все те теории, что существуют в их умах. Действительно, благодаря длительному и всепоглощающему сосредоточению на задаче можно войти в некое состояния "видения" абстрактных объектов, но такое видение очень кратковременно, оно позволяет решить задачу, но дальнейшее развитие заключается в рекомбинировании математических символов. Впрочем, некоторым наверное удается в полученном "видении" задержаться, но тогда их дальнейшая участь весьма плачевна.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

_Игорь Берхин: Юрий, Вы идеализируете. Люди, которые действительно разрабатывают новые технологии, безусловно творческие, но их творчество преимущественно направлено на конструирование, а не на познание. Они пользуются старыми технологиями для создания новых, причем то, почему собственно эти технологии работают, их обычно мало интересует._ 

Вы тоже идеализируете.  :Smilie:  Например, в таких практических корпорациях как IBM, Xerox, NASA ешё есть научно исследовательские отделы.

_Игорь Берхин: Например, за 5 лет моего обучения на матфаке, я не встретил ни единого человека (как студентов, так и преподавателей), которому действительно были бы интересны принципы функционирования математики, природа объектов познания в математике, природа передачи полученного знания от одного человека к другому и т.д. Все сводилось просто к жонглированию формулами, иногда очень изощренному, но все же технологичному. В этом смысле конструирование какой-нибудь непрерывной алгебры с заданными свойствами не очень отличается от разработки принципиально новой конструкции сливного бачка._ 

Математика всё-таки специфическая наука. По отношению к, например, физике или истории. Не стал бы распространять её практику на все науки. Математики рождают таких странных чуваков как Фоменко, это кое-что говорит о функционировании математического ума.  :Smilie: 

_Игорь Берхин: [..]мой опыт показывает, что почти все ученые даже в самых абстрактных областях науки - это технари, пусть даже и от интеллекта._ 

Возможно нужно говорить не "даже в самых абстрактных", а "в первую очередь как раз в абстрактных".

----------


## Yuriy

Доброе утро, Echo!

_Как Вы себе представляете неиндивидуальную проповедь?_

Я пытаюсь это понять, когда наблюдаю за тем, как специалисты в своих областях знания ищут точки соприкосновения с религиозными доктринами, в том числе и с буддизмом.


_Если буддизм войдет в науку "на уровне специалистов", просто напросто специалисты утратят этот свой статус. Наука как комплекс представлений и методов направленных на познание перестанет существовать. Буддизм целостная и самодостаточная система и от неё невозможно брать что-то порционно, оставив в стороне все остальное. Если Вы выявите тождественность некоторых аспектов буддийского мировозрения научным положениям Вы неизбежно будете вынуждены согласиться и со всем остальным, а это приведет к тому, что наука трансформируется в ..буддизм._

Это очень сложный вопрос и единственное, что я могу здесь сказать, что мне интересны поиски точек соприкосновения науки и различных религий. Идут очень сложные процессы, свидетельствующие о том, что появляется гораздо больше форм взаимодействия науки и религий, чем это было на пространстве бывшего нерушимого всего лишь 20 лет назад. Мне кажется, что для таких процессов это не срок, здесь нужны смены поколений.

_Так вот, на мой взгляд, стремление к познанию это производная более фундаментальной потребности, потребности в счастье._

Тут надо бы проконсультироваться с психологами. Единственное, что очевидно, это то, что к счастью стремятся по-разному. 

_Оставаясь в рамках аналогии Согьяла Ринпоче можно сказать что любое знание это тучи загораживающие небо. Нужно найти такую тучу чтобы можно было размахивая её разогнать все остальные, а затем избавиться и от неё. Пытаясь познать мир мы лишь нагоняем туч, загоняя его в рамки концепций и теорий._

Почему бы нам с Вами не иметь разные тучи для этой цели? У вас одна, у меня другая. По поводу загоняния мира в рамки концепций и теорий я вспоминаю один фрагмент из лекций Геше Тинлея, который мне очень запомнился. Он очень долго и упорно говорил о вреде всех и всяческих концепций, о том, что они нам только мешают и т.д. и т.п. А потом улыбнулся и сказал, что единственной не-вредной концепцией является буддизм. От него не надо избавляться. Можно рядом с Вашей могучей тучей будет существовать моя малю-ю-сенькая тучка? 

_Буддизм - это не истина, а её указатель. Вот в чем основная проблема взаимодействия путей науки и буддизма._

По-моему здесь нет проблемы, по крайней мере в том смысле, что в силу парадигмальности научного знания (рост знания на историческом временном масштабе – это смена парадигм) оно тоже является не самой истиной, а лишь одним из ее указателей.

----------


## Yuriy

*Игорь Берихин* _Юрий, Вы идеализируете. Люди, которые действительно разрабатывают новые технологии, безусловно творческие, но их творчество преимущественно направлено на конструирование, а не на познание. Они пользуются старыми технологиями для создания новых, причем то, почему собственно эти технологии работают, их обычно мало интересует. Например, за 5 лет моего обучения на матфаке, я не встретил ни единого человека (как студентов, так и преподавателей), которому действительно были бы интересны принципы функционирования математики, природа объектов познания в математике, природа передачи полученного знания от одного человека к другому и т.д_

Времена меняются, появляется, например, много новой литературы, которой лет 15-20 назад вообще не было. Хотя бы небольшое количество людей начинает задумываться над вопросами, которые они раньше себе не задавали. Кроме этого, изменяется и само образование … Не знаю, как сейчас, но когда лет 8 назад я узнал, что, если я не ошибаюсь, на ВМК МГУ читается спецкурс по проблемам взаимоотношений науки и религии, то я был очень сильно удивлен. Но повторяю еще раз, я с самого начала сказал, что таких людей мало. 

*Игорь Берихин* _Проведите простой мысленный эксперимент: представьте своих знакомых ученых, о чьей сфере деятельности Вам известно, и посчитайте, сколько из них действительно озабочены фундаментальными когнитивными проблемами, а сколько прекрасно обходятся в своей научной деятельности без всей этой зауми._

Я вспоминаю тех людей, с которыми я в свое время работал в академическом институте. Среди них были те, кто очень интересовался глубокими духовными проблемами. Но в то время те вопросы, которые я здесь сейчас пытаюсь обсуждать, назывались спекуляциями на фундаментальных проблемах науки, а религия была исключительно опиумом для народа. А вот теперь я захожу в комнату и смотрю, как по первому каналу показывают министра культуры РФ (я, по-моему, не ошибся, читая подпись к репортажу), который умывается Священным Огнем, каждый год сходящим на Гроб Господень в Иерусалиме. Кроме всего прочего это – знаковое событие. Такое же знаковое, как и приветствие президента РАН лауреату Темплтоновской премии за выдающийся вклад во взаимоотношения науки и религий.

*Игорь Берихин* _Не прибедняйтесь. С мехмата МГУ дилетанты не выходят. По крайней мере, так было во времена моего студенчества._  

Я не прибедняюсь, Вы – совершенно о другом. Мехмат не готовит специалистов в тех областях знания, которые нужны для того, чтобы на профессиональном уровне понимать то, что происходит между наукой и религиями.

*Игорь Берихин* _А заинтересованность основана на ощущении какой-либо нехватки. У физиков такая нехватка будет вечно, поскольку "решение" одной проблемы одновременно формулирует множество новых_.

Эта особенность научного познания была отмечена давно и я надеюсь, что в ближайшее время она не исчезнет, т.к. я слабо верю в полностью завершенный процесс познания.

*Игорь Берихин* _Самое забавное, что и ученые (за редчайшими исключениями) продолжают воспринимать мир точно так же, как и все остальные люди, невзирая на все те теории, что существуют в их умах._ 

Конкретно, я говорил о восприятии «движения» Солнца. А что просветленные это как-то иначе воспринимают? Они что воспринимают Землю, движущейся вокруг Солнца?

----------


## До

____*Y*uriy, пытаться объеденить или найти параллели между наукой и религией и разговаривать, при этом, с человеком разочаровавшемся в науке, не самый лучший вариант.  :Smilie:  Для этого нужен нейтральный или благожелательно настроенный человек, например как Далай Лама. Для благожелательного человека не существует проблем с объединением. Негативно настроенный - имеющий отрицательную привязанность - гневный тип, скорей всего не сможет преодолеть свою привязанность. И ничего кроме разочарования, это не принесет. Осторожно! Отношение передается! Держитесь доброжелательных людей.  :Smilie: 
____*У*м работает по схеме, если бы ваш собеседник обднажды покинул буддизм, то он относился бы к нему так же как сейчас к науке, (надеюсь этого не произойдет). Ну и например если бы я покинул буддизм то я бы не имел негативного к нему отношения, так как то где я нахожусь имеет реальные достоинства которые для меня очевидны, и мне чужда ненависть к совему прошлому. Как например если встретить для вас очевидный талант, а потом от него отойти, то он не становится менее талантлив. Это один тип отношений. А при скованности привязанностями, то я его или не менее чем люблю, а если отхожу то не менее чем ненавижу.
____*Н*асчет параллелей науки и буддизма, то исследовательская работа, это во-первых работа [с] умом, каждому должно быть ясно, что как я _смотрю_ на мир, равно тому как я его _вижу_. Помимо того, что наблюдатель взаимодействует с объектом наблюдения, наблюдатель еще и направляет свой ум, выбирает _куда_ смотреть, _где_ копать. И это очень важно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Yuriy:
> ...проблемам взаимоотношений науки и религии, то я был очень сильно удивлен. Но повторяю еще раз, я с самого начала сказал, что таких людей мало.


Я говорил не о малом количестве людей, интересующихся взаимодействием науки и религии, а о малом количестве ученых (я имею в виду прежде всего естественные науки), которые интересуются основаниями науки и когнитивными проблемами как таковыми. Более того, сам факт существования таких проблем ими зачастую просто сознательно игнорируется, поскольку способен поставить под сомнение целесообразность научной деятельности как таковой.
Приведу примеры из гуманитарной области. Филологи, занимающиеся исследованием и интерпретацией художественных произведений, не утруждают себя верификацией своих гипотез. Сама постановка вопроса о верификации их построений обычно повергает их в состояние шока. То есть для них сама постановка вопроса о проверке достоверности полученного ими "знания" мучительна и неприемлема.
В свое время Л.Гумилев высказал мысль, что объективности свидетельств древних летописей об исторических событиях можно доверять не более, чем нынешним газетным передовицам, поскольку их авторы пристрастны и политически ангажированы. Эта мысль могла бы стать революционной для истории как науки, но не стала, поскольку в традиционной исторической науке пристрастность летописцев служит источником "исторических знаний", и если допустить мысль, что летописи грубо говоря лгут, то окажется, что значительная часть нынешнего исторического "знания" недостоверна. Естественно, что для тех, кто на это "знание" опирается, неприемлема такая постановка вопроса. Это все равно, что для сталиниста признать Сталина преступником.
Для физика же непонимание им природы времени, пространства и материи не является препятствием для того, чтобы работали формулы, описывающие отдельные физические явления. Поэтому среднестатистический физик и занимается познанием частных явлений с помощью формул и экспериментов. Тем более, что платят ему именно за это. Наука - это тоже органичная часть общества потребления.




> Yuriy:
> А вот теперь я захожу в комнату и смотрю, как по первому каналу показывают министра культуры РФ (я, по-моему, не ошибся, читая подпись к репортажу), который умывается Священным Огнем, каждый год сходящим на Гроб Господень в Иерусалиме. Кроме всего прочего это – знаковое событие.


Да, Юрий, это знаковое событие. Однако для меня это знак того религиозно-гэбэшного мракобесия, которое стремительно расширяет свое влияние на постсоветском пространстве (сейчас сюда снова придут национал-патриоты :Smilie: ). "Генерал-майор церковной службы отец Звездоний" и портреты в один ряд Маркса, Ленина, Сталина, Иисуса Христа и очередного Гениалиссимуса, как это чудесно описывал Войнович еще 20 лет назад.




> Yuriy:
> А что просветленные это как-то иначе воспринимают? Они что воспринимают Землю, движущейся вокруг Солнца?


Коперниканский переворот был не в буддизме, а в астрономии.  :Smilie:  Я не знаю, что и как воспринимают просветленные, но могу привести пример изменения способа восприятия из буддийской практики. Буддийская практика в частности приводит к восприятию мира как сновидения, что на внешнем уровне проявляется как необусловленость практикующего например такими событиями, как приобретение или потеря. И это действительно может стать тотальным изменением мировосприятия, а не просто интеллектуальной идеей, что весь мир - это просто пульсирующая энергия.




> Математики рождают таких странных чуваков как Фоменко, это кое-что говорит о функционировании математического ума.


Отлично! Православные семинарии рождают таких странных чуваков, как Сталин. Это кое-что говорит о функционировании ума некоторых участников БФ. Осторожно, это передается.

----------


## До

_Игорь Берхин: Отлично! Православные семинарии рождают таких странных чуваков, как Сталин. Это кое-что говорит о функционировании ума некоторых участников БФ. Осторожно, это передается._

 :Smilie:

----------


## До

Сталин, это порождение не семинарии, а коммунистической партии. Почувствуйте разницу. К тому же Сталин не говорит, что я, мол, применяю методы духовной семинарии к управлению государством, а Фоменко применят математичекий подход, который дает причудливый результат. Он или обманывает, или сам не понимает, что в истории другие подходы, и вы отчасти это подтвердили своими высказываниями о летописях и филолгоии. =) Ваш взгляд на физику тоже ошибочен о чем я писал выше.
По идее физик, это просто исследователь. Вот он исследует что-то.
Буддист по идее _тоже_ исследователь. Он исследует что-то.
Неужто у этих двух исследователей нет ничего общего?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> К тому же Сталин не говорит, что я, мол, применяю методы духовной семинарии к управлению государством


Не говорил. Но применял.




> Фоменко применят математичекий подход, который дает причудливый результат.


Фоменко дискредитировал этот подход своими политическими пристрастиями и довел его до крайнего абсурда. Сам подход хорош, просто гуманитарии крайне редко бывают в состоянии освоить математические методы.
У книг Фоменко есть великолепная особенность: они полностью (пусть даже на короткое время) разрушают наши привычные представление об истории и порождают сомнение в своей уверенности, что все было именно так, как принято считать.
А вот рецензент моего диплома, ученик Фоменко, в начале девяностых стал истовым иеговистом. Один мой одногруппник, будучи ленинским стипендиатом, ходил в ермолке и соблюдал кашрут и субботу, а другой стал сертифицированным инструктором по йоге Айенгара. Интересно, о чем это все говорит?




> Ваш взгляд на физику тоже ошибочен о чем я писал выше.


Вот занятно. А ведь был победителем всесоюзной олимпиады журнала "Квант" именно по физике. А как насчет моих взглядов на математику?  :Smilie:  Ну и вообще у меня хоть на что-то есть правильные взгляды?  :Smilie: 




> По идее физик, это просто исследователь. Вот он исследует что-то.
> Буддист по идее тоже исследователь. Он исследует что-то.
> Неужто у этих двух исследователей нет ничего общего?


И физик исследователь, и буддист исследователь. Но есть нюанс  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Вот занятно. А ведь был победителем всесоюзной олимпиады журнала "Квант" именно по физике. А как насчет моих взглядов на математику?  Ну и вообще у меня хоть на что-то есть правильные взгляды?


Прикол не в том, что я сказал, что ваш взгляд ошибочен, а вы оказались победитель школьной олимпиады, оппа. Решать задачки по физике на отлично, не тоже самое, что иследовать физическую проблему. А в том, на что я сослался, что _именно_  было ошибочным.
Сам взгляд на физику имеется ввиду. Решать задачки, как видим, может и математик.  :Smilie:  Да даже и в задачках правильное решение настоящего физика и математика будет отличаться. Один всё круто решит, а другой скажет ответ немного подумав, потому что понимает.



> А вот рецензент моего диплома, ученик Фоменко, в начале девяностых стал истовым иеговистом. Один мой одногруппник, будучи ленинским стипендиатом, ходил в ермолке и соблюдал кашрут и субботу, а другой стал сертифицированным инструктором по йоге Айенгара. Интересно, о чем это все говорит?


Это говорит о том, что у вас был не очень вдохновляющий учитель.

----------


## Спокойный

> Буддисты видят ученых как живых существ, обусловленных неведением и погруженных в круговорот страданий. Если они ведут с ними диалог, то исключительно ради избавления ученых от неведения и страданий.


Мда.  :Smilie: 



> Что касается моих личных взаимоотношений с наукой (дабы моя критика не выглядела огульным охаиванием того, чего я не знаю), то я в 1991 окончил с отличием матфак Донецкого университета, имея в багаже несколько оригинальных работ по операторному анализу и теории функций, причем сферой моих личных интересов были прежде всего основания науки и в частности математики. Однако, воочию увидев т.н. мир науки изнутри, убедился на множестве примеров, что занятия наукой не только не ведут к самопознанию и освобождению от страданий, но и никак не могут избавить меня от всех присущих мне эгоистических пороков, а могут их лишь усугубить. Всвязи с этим я испытал к этому миру науки глубочайшее отвращение и с легким сердцем отказался от академической карьеры в пользу буддизма, о чем впоследствии ни разу не пожалел.


Дело было не в науке, а в Ваших личных психологических проблемах. Вы, судя по всему, были романтиком-максималистом.  :Smilie:  И нет ничего удивительного в том, что поиск *своего* места во Вселенной  :Smilie:  для Вас перебивал мотивацию заниматься наукой.  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Решать задачки по физике на отлично, не тоже самое, что иследовать физическую проблему.


Да, в исследовании проблемы сначала нужно провести эксперименты, обнаружить различные эффекты (которые описываются через показания различных приборов), а затем подобрать математическую модель таким образом, чтобы результаты задач, решаемых в рамках этой модели, соответствовали (с удовлетворительной точностью) результатам экспериментов (то есть предсказывали показания приборов). Но речь шла не об этом. А о том, что понимание того, как функционирует логическая модель явления, заменяет знание явления, но большинство физиков удовлетворяются пониманием модели, поскольку для прикладных целей (в том числе для удовлетворения любопытства) этого обычно достаточно. Тем более, что значительная часть (может даже подавляющее большинство) физических явлений, изучаемых современной физикой не наблюдаемы непосредственно. То есть налицо принятие своих представлений об объекте за сам объект, что с точки зрения буддизма есть неведение, но это уже составляет осознанную проблему для отдельных немногочисленных физиков (которые и идут к Далай-ламе), а вовсе не для физики в целом.




> Да даже и в задачках правильное решение настоящего физика и математика будет отличаться. Один всё круто решит, а другой скажет ответ немного подумав, потому что понимает.


Да, наверное поэтому курс физики Ландау это чуть ли не сплошная математика. А в Донецке целые отделы института математики почти исключительно занимаются решением конкретных физических задач с экспериментами и прочей байдой  :Smilie: 




> Это говорит о том, что у вас был не очень вдохновляющий учитель.


Нет, это говорит о том, что либо Вы очень невнимательны, либо у Вас нет высшего образования, поскольку рецензент это просто тот, кто проверяет дипломную работу на наличие ошибок, а не учитель. А учитель математики у меня был очень вдохновляющий, иначе бы я вряд ли ей занимался.




> Предмет изучения физики - природа, которая гораздо старше тысячи лет, которая вовсе не проста и не продукт.


Как раз с точки зрения буддийского учения то, что физики называют природой, есть не что иное, как продукт двойственного мышления. Полагание существования вечной материи, которая не является следствием некой причины, согласно классификации Гуру Падмасамбхавы относится к первой категории мутегпа (тиртхиков), условно именуемых "отрицающими причину и утверждающими следствие".

----------


## Echo

Приветствую, Юрий!




> По-моему здесь нет проблемы, по крайней мере в том смысле, что в силу парадигмальности научного знания (рост знания на историческом временном масштабе – это смена парадигм) оно тоже является не самой истиной, а лишь одним из ее указателей.


Да только все дело в том, что с помощью только концепций на неё можно указывать вечно. Игорь затронул очень важный аспект, как мне кажется, сказав: "..И это действительно может стать тотальным изменением мировосприятия, а не просто интеллектуальной идеей, что весь мир - это просто пульсирующая энергия."
Буддизм - это не просто философская идея, потому что он преображает и в конце концов освобождает практикующего.
Небольшой пример на тему взаимодействия науки и буддизма:
Есть в буддизме Ваджраяны такая вещь как посвящение (передача) от учителя к ученику. Считается, что получив это посвящение можно практиковать. Также считается, что выбор учителя учеником обусловлен кармической связью. Передача может осуществляться дистанционно.
 Что по этому поводу может сказать физик (я в физике дилетант по этому заранее прошу прощения за неточности):
Имеется система из n - тел находящимеся в запутанном состоянии (квантовая корреляция) [ ученики с учителем взаимодействовали друг с другом в прошлых жизнях. Кармическая связь] и потому описываются одной волновой функцией вне зависимости от их пространственного или временного разделения как если бы они оставались одним обьектом. Для передачи информации между этими частицами необходимо чтобы получатель информации и отправитель заранее договорились о времни оной или об условном сигнале знаменующем начало трансляции. После чего некоторые изменения произведенные с одной из частиц будут мгновенно отоброжаться на всех остальных.(Сразу обращаю внимание на грубость примера как со стороны физики так и буддизма. Это просто пример.)
Такое обьяснение может вдохновить начинающего ученика не принявшего пока положение о доверии к учителю, который просто сказал что передача таким образом возможна. И все. Без просветленного учителя Вы эту передачу никак не сможете осуществить. Без прямого переживания пустоты Вы не сможете понять что это такое и  т. п. Вы в лучшем случае всегда будете "указывать на истину", но никогда не приблизитесь к ней.
Причем Вы это прекрасно понимаете (Юрий:"..Эта особенность научного познания была отмечена давно и я надеюсь, что в ближайшее время она не исчезнет, т.к. я слабо верю в полностью завершенный процесс познания."). Зачем же Вам тогда это знание? 




> Почему бы нам с Вами не иметь разные тучи для этой цели? У вас одна, у меня другая. По поводу загоняния мира в рамки концепций и теорий я вспоминаю один фрагмент из лекций Геше Тинлея, который мне очень запомнился. Он очень долго и упорно говорил о вреде всех и всяческих концепций, о том, что они нам только мешают и т.д. и т.п. А потом улыбнулся и сказал, что единственной не-вредной концепцией является буддизм. От него не надо избавляться. Можно рядом с Вашей могучей тучей будет существовать моя малю-ю-сенькая тучка?


Так ведь таким образом сейчас все и происходит: у каждая есть своя тучка и все уверены, что именно их туча разгоняет все напрочь и вдохновленные все машут и машут. При этом кроме грома и молний ничего не происходит :Smilie:

----------


## До

> То есть налицо принятие своих представлений об объекте за сам объект, что с точки зрения буддизма есть неведение, но это уже составляет осознанную проблему для отдельных немногочисленных физиков (которые и идут к Далай-ламе), а вовсе не для физики в целом.


Не уж то они не осознают, модель как модель, а не как сам обьект? Вас полушать так нет.



> Да, наверное поэтому курс физики Ландау это чуть ли не сплошная математика. А в Донецке целые отделы института математики почти исключительно занимаются решением конкретных физических задач с экспериментами и прочей байдой


Я  говорил о школьной задаче.



> Нет, это говорит о том, что либо Вы очень невнимательны, либо у Вас нет высшего образования, поскольку рецензент это просто тот, кто проверяет дипломную работу на наличие ошибок, а не учитель. А учитель математики у меня был очень вдохновляющий, иначе бы я вряд ли ей занимался.


Я  говорил о вашем учителе.



> Как раз с точки зрения буддийского учения то, что физики называют природой, есть не что иное, как продукт двойственного мышления. Полагание существования вечной материи, которая не является следствием некой причины, согласно классификации Гуру Падмасамбхавы относится к первой категории мутегпа (тиртхиков), условно именуемых "отрицающими причину и утверждающими следствие".


То что физики называют природой или природа?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Спокойный:
> Вы, судя по всему, были романтиком-максималистом.


Да  :Smilie:  А Вы, Илья, в 20 лет были кем-то другим? Или Вы занимались наукой потому, что Вам было жизненно необходимо знать, например, каким именно образом течет струйка гелия при температуре -272 градуса или под каким углом разлетаются сталкивающиеся протоны?

Кто-то становится физиком потому, что ему нравится решать задачи по физике (сужу по своим одноклассникам). Кто-то потому, что хочет узнать, как устроена вселенная. Но в результате это обычно заканчивается тем же самым решением задач по физике.

Я занимался математикой, поскольку рассчитывал таким образом понять, как работает мое мышление и происходит рассудочное познание. И я обнаружил пределы применимости математики в данном вопросе. И хотя мне по-прежнему было интересно ставить и решать задачи, мне открытым текстом объяснили, что дальше играть надо по конкретным правилам академического мира. Правила эти меня не устраивали, класть свою жизнь в борьбе за чистую науку против потребительской мне не хотелось. Решать задачи для кого-то тоже было нафиг не нужно. Добавим сюда вскрывшуюся кулуарную факультетскую возню, в которой мне также не хотелось участвовать. И гуд-бай математика  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Не уж то они не осознают, модель как модель, а не как сам обьект? Вас полушать так нет.


Когда говорят об этом, осознают (не все), а вот когда погружаются в решение задачи, нет. В этом-то и фишка.




> Я говорил о школьной задаче.


В разных школах разные задачи.




> Я говорил о вашем учителе.


О котором? У меня их было много.




> То что физики называют природой или природа?


Я не знаю, что такое "природа". Я знаю, что называют "природой" люди, в том числе физики.

----------


## До

Были крутым математиком, а стали дилетантом, смело.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> О котором? У меня их было много.


Да о любом.  :Smilie:  Главное что небыло такого который бы смог вас вдохновить не бросать математику. Вот какой вывод можно было сделать из того, что вы и перечисленные люди оставили физику. Ой, математику.  :Smilie: 



> Я не знаю, что такое "природа". Я знаю, что называют "природой" люди, в том числе физики.


Если бы физики знали, что такое природа развеж стали они ее исследовать. Исследуют обычно то, что не знают.  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Главное что небыло такого который бы смог вас вдохновить не бросать математику.


А я еще в детстве машинки коллекционировал, марки, монеты, фигню всякую. Очень познавательно было. В детстве. Но вот ведь жалость какая, не нашлось никого, кто бы вдохновил меня не бросать это занятие, а тянуть весь этот хлам с собой всю жизнь.

Простите, До1, а на чем основаны Ваши знания о том, как люди занимаются наукой, получают научное образование и т.п.? Вы сами через это прошли или как?




> Были крутым математиком, а стали дилетантом, смело.


У Вас ко мне какое-то очень странно личное отношение, хотя в жизни мы не встречались. Но я о себе от Вас столько интересных подробностей узнаю. Спасибо. Так в чем же мой дилетантизм?

----------


## До

Это была шутка, на тему, что раз перестали быть крутым математиком, отказались от этого то стали "дилетантом". По первому абзацу, конечно, я и сам получал образование и имею друзей и знакомых получивших образование, так же общая грамотность позволяет мне читать то, что люди пишут о том как они получали образование и занимаются наукой. 50% ваших придирок и отписок на мои реплики не относится к тому, что я писал. (applauds) Например когда я пишу о школных задачках вы мне возражаете примером о решении научных задач целыми институтами. Ваша способность узнавать от меня подробности о себе поражaет.

----------


## Спокойный

Игорь, прекрасно Вас понимаю.  :Smilie: 
Но всё, о чём Вы говорите, говорит скорее о Вас и о Вашем внутреннем мире, чем о собственно науке. Да, наука это не Ваше.  :Smilie:  И не моё.  :Smilie:  Но я не считаю учёных заблудшими овечками, с которыми надо вести душеспасительные разговоры.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Игорь, прекрасно Вас понимаю.


Илья, не сомневаюсь. Еще бы человеку образованному и трезвомыслящему меня не понять. :Smilie: 




> Но всё, о чём Вы говорите, говорит скорее о Вас и о Вашем внутреннем мире, чем о собственно науке.


Естественно. А что у нас есть, кроме нашего внутреннего мира? Нет ведь науки отдельно от ученых. И я сужу о науке прежде всего по тому, чем занимался сам (а мои интересы далеко не ограничивались математикой), и по тому, чем занимались мои многочисленные знакомые ученые в самых разных областях. А уж пообщался я с ними изрядно, в том числе с людьми широко известными в своих науках. Так что для меня наука это не теории, а прежде всего люди, эти теории применяющие, в том числе я сам. На те вопросы, которые меня интересовали, у этих людей не было не то, что ответа, но даже намека на направление поисков. И когда это окончательно стало очевидно, я с занятиями наукой попрощался. Кстати вежливо, не хлопая дверью и не разрывая человеческие контакты с бывшими единочаятелями. Хотя я очень доволен тем фактом, что получил хорошее естественнонаучное образование и навыки интеллектуального исследования. Так что я не против науки. Я просто говорю об ограниченной применимости научного метода познания мира, а мне тут приписывают бог знает что. :Smilie: 




> Но я не считаю учёных заблудшими овечками, с которыми надо вести душеспасительные разговоры.


В этом смысле ученые ничем не отличаются от всех остальных и не привлекают особого внимания. Но в данном случае Юрий обратился за советом и с вопросами по поводу соотношения науки и буддизма. И я в меру своих скромных сил стараюсь ему помочь хотя бы потому, что имею какое-никакое образование как в одной области, так и в другой. Ну а ежели кому не нравится моя манера высказываться, то насильно мил не будешь. Хотя опять-таки, стерпится-слюбится. :Smilie:  Вон кое-кто давеча не хотел даже находиться в моей компании, а ведь ничего, общается  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Вон кое-кто давеча не хотел даже находиться в моей компании, а ведь ничего, общается


Польщен вашим вниманием к своей персоне.

----------


## Yuriy

Доброе утро, Echo!

_Да только все дело в том, что с помощью только концепций на неё можно указывать вечно. Игорь затронул очень важный аспект, как мне кажется, сказав: "..И это действительно может стать тотальным изменением мировосприятия, а не просто интеллектуальной идеей, что весь мир - это просто пульсирующая энергия."
Буддизм - это не просто философская идея, потому что он преображает и в конце концов освобождает практикующего._

Научные концепции меняются не просто так, а в парадигмальной динамике: следующая парадигма лучше описывает фрагмент реальности, часть которого могла даже не замечать старая. Стандартный пример со скоростями движения: при малых скоростях прекрасно работает механика Ньютона, при приближении к скорости света она перестает работать. У парадигм есть динамика, которая углубляет знание об определенном фрагменте внешнего мира. Не говоря уже о смене содержания ключевых понятий при смене парадигм, например пространство и время Ньютона – это совсем не то же самое, что пространство-время Эйнштейна и т.д. Здесь масса деталей, но для качественного примера – достаточно.


Другое дело, что углубление знания о внешнем мире, которое объективируется в высоких технологиях, повышая комфорт наших тел, не влечет за собой целостного мировоззрения и целостной жизни в религиозном смысле. Это действительно так и в этом существенный недостаток научного мировоззрения и стиля жизни. Однако, для меня удивление состоит в том, что тем не менее внутри все той же квантовой физики оказывается есть вопросы, ее внутренние вопросы, которые были осознанны с самого ее начала и которые изнутри самой этой дисциплины, по логике ее собственного развития, пусть и чисто интеллектуально-концептуального, но ведут ее за собственные пределы, туда, где ее отдельные представители и встречаются с Далай Ламой и  т.д.

Для меня вданной ситуации самое ценное –  именно это. Мне кажется, что пример, о котором я все время пишу как раз и показывает, что возможно изнутри мотивированное обращение от чисто интеллектуально-приборного подхода - к тому, что вы называете преображением и освобождением. Разумеется, буддизм в этом смысле целостная система: «Буддизм - это не просто философская идея, потому что он преображает и в конце концов освобождает практикующего». 

_Небольшой пример на тему взаимодействия науки и буддизма: Есть в буддизме Ваджраяны такая вещь как посвящение (передача) от учителя к ученику. Считается, что получив это посвящение можно практиковать. Также считается, что выбор учителя учеником обусловлен кармической связью. Передача может осуществляться дистанционно. Что по этому поводу может сказать физик. … Такое обьяснение может вдохновить начинающего ученика не принявшего пока положение о доверии к учителю, который просто сказал что передача таким образом возможна. И все. Без просветленного учителя Вы эту передачу никак не сможете осуществить. Без прямого переживания пустоты Вы не сможете понять что это такое и т. п. Вы в лучшем случае всегда будете "указывать на истину", но никогда не приблизитесь к ней._

Это верно лишь отчасти. Потому что если Вы спросите у тех физиков, которые занимаются такого рода явлениями (дистанционными влияниями и т.д.) или даже в целом проблемой соотношения физики и сознания: «Что означает для самого человека это состояния квантовой коррелированности?» То они Вам скоре всего ответят, что это что-то такое, что возникает между двумя мыслями, некое почти недоступное для обычного опыта состояние «ни жизнь - ни смерть». Заметьте, и это самое главное здесь, что этот ответ-указатель дается изнутри физики. Он не позаимствован у буддизма, а возникает из анализа соотношения физики и сознания изнутри самой физики. Разумеется, это чисто вербальный указатель, т.к. в физике по самой ее природе нет непосредственных практик такого рода состояний. Точнее говоря, эти «практики» называются приборами и технологиями, которые используют этот уровень физической реальности в своей работа. 

Но как мы видели, на встрече физиков с Далай Ламой они ему сказали, что хотя мы и регистрируем в экспериментах это состояние, но мы до конца  не понимаем, что оно означает. И спросили его о методиках, которые позволяют непосредственно пережить его. Самое ценное здесь, что этот вопрос задан изнутри самой физики. Это и есть поиск точек соприкосновения этой дисциплины с религиями, с буддизмом на этой встрече.

----------


## Yuriy

> Насчет параллелей науки и буддизма, то исследовательская работа, это во-первых работа [с] умом, каждому должно быть ясно, что как я _смотрю_ на мир, равно тому как я его _вижу_. Помимо того, что наблюдатель взаимодействует с объектом наблюдения, наблюдатель еще и направляет свой ум, выбирает _куда_ смотреть, _где_ копать. И это очень важно.


Если Вас не затруднит, то поясните, каково различие между терминами Дхамма - Дхарма, сутта - сутра, ниббана - нирвана.

----------


## Yuriy

> посчитайте, сколько из них действительно озабочены фундаментальными когнитивными проблемами, а сколько прекрасно обходятся в своей научной деятельности без всей этой зауми.


Обращаю Ваше внимание на новые формы интеллектуально-религиозной деятельности, которых лет 15 назад просто не было, и которые собирают  людей, интересующихся как фундаментальной наукой, так и религиозной тематикой. В ББИ (www.standrews.ru) на днях закончился конкурс «Богословие, философия и наука: различие путей и единство цели», в котором приняли участие 150 человек. Всех их я не знаю, но я знаю, что среди них есть очень серьезные люди. Каждый, имеющий что сказать, в том числе и по фундаментальным когнитивным проблемам, и желающий участвовать в такого рода мероприятиях, может присодиниться к ним.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Единственное, что я хочу сказать, это то, что меня интересует не наука сама по себе, а попытки диалога науки и религий, в том числе и с буддизмом. 

Вас больше интересуют удачные или неудачные попытки?
 :Wink: 
Вот один из удачных Диалогов от Аристотеля:
"Ибо, как говорят пифагорейцы, «целое» (to pan) и «все» (ta panta) определяются через число три: начало, середина и конец составляют число целого, и при этом троицу3. Вот почему, переняв у природы, так сказать, ее законы, мы пользуемся этим числом при богослужениях"
...существует некая телесная субстанция, отличная от здешних элементов, более божественная, чем они все, и первичная по отношению к ним всем"
...Умозаключая на основании всех этих [аргументов], можно, таким образом, убедиться в том, что помимо здешних и находящихся вокруг нас тел существует также некое иное, обособленное тело, имеющее настолько более ценную природу, [чем они], насколько дальше оно отстоит от здешнего мира.
...Ибо согласно [историческим] преданиям, передававшимся из поколения в поколение, ни во всем высочайшем Небе, ни в какой-либо из его частей за все прошедшее время не наблюдалось никаких изменений. 
исходный принцип по своей потенциальной значимости превосходит свою [актуальную] величину, вследствие чего маленькое в начале становится огромным в конце. Между тем бесконечность [не только] имеет значение принципа, но к тому же еще и самое большое количественное значение, так что нет ничего странного или нелогичного в том, что разница [результатов] в зависимости от того, допускать ли в исходных посылках существование бесконечного тела [или не допускать] поразительна. 
...бесконечного тела существовать не может. тело Вселенной не бесконечно
...Небо не только одно, но и что нескольких не могло бы быть, а кроме того — что оно вечно, ибо неуничтожимо и не возникло. 
- Небо, или верхнее место, древние отвели в удел богам, как единственно бессмертное, и настоящее исследование подтверждает, что оно неуничтожимо и не возникло, далее — не испытывает никаких тягот, которым подвержены смертные [существа], и сверх оттого — свободно от труда, так как не требует никакого и насильственного принуждения, которое, препятствуя, сдерживало бы его, в то время как от природы ему было бы свойственно двигаться иначе: ведь всякое существо, испытывающее такое принуждение, обременено трудом — тем большим, чем оно долговечнее,— и потому непричастно состоянию высшего совершенства. 

"Ясно также, что все, что возникло или уничтожимо, не вечно"
http://filosof.historic.ru/books/ite...81/st000.shtml

Сначала ученые пытались дать свое здравомыслие религиозным фанатикам.
Потом Религия в монологе с Наукой использовала Средневековые Пытки.
Теперь, "на заре заката" религий и просто сильных умов, начались попытки диалога, в которой теперь уже религия пытается дать здравомыслие ученым.
И, по закону кармы, этот цикл должен заверщиться научно-обоснованными пытками религиозных деятелей.
Как насчет того, что-бы попытать Далай-Ламу на предмет ясновидения?
 :Wink: 

>Я не думаю, что эти попытки недостойны доброжелательного и заинтересованного внимания.

Чьего заинтересованного внимания? 
Бодхисатвы Аволокитешвары в лице Далай-Ламы дающего дхарму Богам?
 :Wink: 

Математики это бывшие Боги мира то-ли форм то-ли без форм. 
Они получают удовольствие от того, что сначала придают некий смысл спонтанно являющимся из пустоты символам, потом, с помощью этих символов, порождают новый аксиоматический мир,  а потом их ум начинает в том мире напряженно играть, получая удовольствие от жонглирования формулами, осмысленных наборов символов.
Будда говорил, что дать дхарму Богам очень сложно.
И, судя по всему, он, как всегда, прав.

Ну разве можно математикам объяснить, что их миры разворачиваются не благодаря их умственным усилиям а вопреки этим усилиям, из простого созерцания форм математических символов?
А умственные усилия (попытки осмыслить игру символов) это и есть страдания.

И что природа Аристотелевской Души и есть Небо, но сколько бы он не философствовал об этом его Душа (карма) не раствориться в Небе, а наоборот, будет от неба все дальше и дальше...
;(

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Однако, для меня удивление состоит в том, что тем не менее внутри все той же квантовой физики оказывается есть вопросы, ее внутренние вопросы, которые были осознанны с самого ее начала и которые изнутри самой этой дисциплины, по логике ее собственного развития, пусть и чисто интеллектуально-концептуального, но ведут ее за собственные пределы, туда, где ее отдельные представители и встречаются с Далай Ламой и т.д.


Совершенно верно, и в этом великая ценность рационального мышления, одним из проявлений которого является наука: оно (рациональное мышление) способно осознать свою собственную ограниченность. Однако это не результат научного исследования как такового, а продукт метанаучной рефлексии.




> если Вы спросите у тех физиков, которые занимаются ... проблемой соотношения физики и сознания: «Что означает для самого человека это состояния квантовой коррелированности?» То они Вам *скорее всего* ответят, что это что-то такое, что возникает между двумя мыслями ... Заметьте, и это самое главное здесь, что этот ответ-указатель дается изнутри физики.


Вот слова *скорее всего*  как раз и указывают на то, что данный ответ является личным ответом отдельных физиков, а не ответом физики.




> Это и есть поиск точек соприкосновения этой дисциплины с религиями, с буддизмом


Который по сути ничем не отличается от поиска любого того человека, что принципиально неудовлетворен своим существованием, и в рамках своего привычного жизненного пространства не находит ответа на свои животрепещущие вопросы. Опять-таки получается, что не физика идет к буддизму, а физики идут к Далай-ламе  :Smilie: 




> Обращаю Ваше внимание на новые формы интеллектуально-религиозной деятельности, которых лет 15 назад просто не было


Обращаю Ваше внимание на то, что 20 лет назад любые формы интеллектуально-религиозной деятельности были в этой стране попросту запрещены. :Smilie: 

Конкурс, о котором Вы упомянули (жаль, что не опубликованы тексты), прежде всего христианский. Для христианства (вернее, для христиан) взаимодействие с наукой в частности и с рациональным мышлением в целом всегда было и остается болезненным, поскольку последнее подвергало сомнению и даже опровергало фундаментальные постулаты христианской идеологии. Поэтому, с одной стороны христианским идеологам приходилось противостоять опасной рационалистической идеологии, а с другой стороны ученым, принявшим христианство по воспитанию или по эмоциональным мотивам, приходилось согласовывать то, что им открывалось в рациональном исследовании, с иррациональной верой в истинность канонических текстов христианства. Для буддистов этот вопрос не настолько животрепещущ, как для христиан, поскольку прямой опыт личного постижения считается более важным, чем словесная формулировка учения.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До1
> 
> Насчет параллелей науки и буддизма, то исследовательская работа, это во-первых работа [с] умом, каждому должно быть ясно, что как я смотрю на мир, равно тому как я его вижу. Помимо того, что наблюдатель взаимодействует с объектом наблюдения, наблюдатель еще и направляет свой ум, выбирает куда смотреть, где копать. И это очень важно. 
> 
> 
> Если Вас не затруднит, то поясните, каково различие между терминами Дхамма - Дхарма, сутта - сутра, ниббана - нирвана.


По отношению к моему высказыванию они не отличны - я их не употреблял.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

2 Yuriy:

Дхарма, сутра, нирвана - это санскрит.
Дхамма, сутта, ниббана - то же самое, но на языке пали.

----------


## Yuriy

Bodhipbana

Единое понятие «наука» на том временном интервале, о котором Вы говорите, как мне кажется, бессодержательно. Историки науки говорят об античной науке, средневековой науке. Я же имею в виду феномен науки нового времени и его современную форму, т.е. Xvii-xxi вв.

_Они получают удовольствие от того, что сначала придают некий смысл спонтанно являющимся из пустоты символам, потом, с помощью этих символов, порождают новый аксиоматический мир, а потом их ум начинает в том мире напряженно играть, получая удовольствие от жонглирования формулами, осмысленных наборов символов.
Будда говорил, что дать дхарму Богам очень сложно.
И, судя по всему, он, как всегда, прав._

По поводу игр с символами – это не совсем верно, т.к. часть, подчеркиваю, часть этих символьных игр по определенным правилам очень хорошо работает в физике. Вспомните  знаменитое высказывание Ю.Вигнера о «непостижимой эффективности математики в физике». Физики же, как мы видели, пришли к Далай Ламе и он нашел для них кое-что в буддизме. 

Одной из причин того, что они пришли, была проблема квантовой физики, связанная с квантовой суперпозицией (грубо говоря, состояние ни частица - ни волна). С точки зрения математического аппарата, используемого в квантовой физике, это затруднение порождено линейностью уравнения Шредингера. Общее решение любого линейного дифференциального уравнения, в т.ч. уравнения Шредингера, есть сумма его частных решений. В квантовой физике эта сумма как раз и становится суперпозицией, а проблема возникает из-за того, что если математику все равно, какие частные решения складывать, то физик не может себе представить даже кошку Шредингера в состоянии, являющемся «суммой» состояний «жизнь»+»смерть». 

Я это к тому, что вот эти игры математиков имеют очень конкретное применение в физике. То есть, может быть, не все так уже плохо, то бишь, трудно… По крайней мере, если исходить из вигнеровского удивления по поводу непостижимой эффективности математики в физике. Наверное, это просто те боги, которые сделали эту вселенную, попотев перед Большим Взрывом в выписавании для нее определенных дифференциальных уравнений.

----------


## Yuriy

И. Берихину.

_Совершенно верно, и в этом великая ценность рационального мышления, одним из проявлений которого является наука: оно (рациональное мышление) способно осознать свою собственную ограниченность. Однако это не результат научного исследования как такового, а продукт метанаучной рефлексии._

Некоторые философы науки рассматривают науку как систему с рефлексией, включая в понятие научного исследования и рефлексию над его результатами, методами, теоретическими предпосылками, лежащими в его основе. Если бы этого (само-рефлексии) не было, то парадигмы бы не менялись. Тот конкретный пример, о котором идет речь – это не метанаучная, а мета-дисциплинарная рефлексия. 

Здесь же замечу, что то различие между физикой и физиками, которое Вы постоянно подчеркиваете (не физика «общается» с буддизмом - это, конечно, не возможно) очевидно. Я один раз сказал о «науке как целом» в этом контексте для краткости. Разумеется, что на встречу с Далай Ламой приехали конкретные физики, но то, что их поиски как профессионалов ничем не отличаются от поисков людей – это, с моей точки зрения, неверно. Конечно, они не задают какие-то совершенно особенные вопросы, на которые у буддизма нет ресурсов для ответа. Ресурсы есть, иначе Далай Лама с ними просто не встречался бы. Если философия взаимозависимого происхождения действительно является «точкой соприкосновения» физики (в лице конкретных физиков) с буддизмом (в лице конкретного Далай Ламы), то, как отметил Ассаджи (см. выше), она (философия) дается в связи с продвинутыми практиками. 

Неверно в другом смысле: по возможным последствиям. Представим себе такую реально, конечно же, невозможную, но логически не-не-возможную ситуацию, когда по каким-то, сейчас не важно по каким именно, причинам, тот же Цейлингер или Зэджонс решит, что не только им самим, но и некоторым из их студентов можно предложить попробовать попереживать квантовую суперпозцию на основе какой-то медитативной практики в качестве спецкурса по теорфизике. Я в этом случае скажу для краткости, что физика отреагировала на встречу с Далай Ламой как социальный институт. Как институт, транслирующий знания от поколения к поколению. Вы, возможно, будете подчеркивать, что это у конкретных людей в конкретном университете слегка поехала крыша. Я с Вами соглашусь, конечно, речь идет о конкретных людях. Но эти люди действуют не просто как люди, а как специалисты в конкретной области науки, со всеми вытекающими отсюда последствиями. Ведь наука – это не только совокупность знаний о мире, человеке и обществе. Здесь раздолье для критики концептуализма, его страшного вреда и т.д. и т.п. Но это еще и способ трансляции научных знаний от поколения к поколению, а также определенное отношение к природе и человеку. 

Для того, чтобы не препираться по мелочам (физика-физики), нужно, как мне кажется, ввести термин, который бы в некотором смысле объединял и то, и другое. В тексте, написанном одним сильно умным философом, я как-то прочитал такое словосочетание: дискурсивные практики. Возможно, что это именно то, что нужно в данном случае, но я не готов это обсуждать.

_Для христианства (вернее, для христиан) взаимодействие с наукой в частности и с рациональным мышлением в целом всегда было и остается болезненным._

В такой общей формулировке это утверждение (изначальная болезненность взаимодействия науки, в лице конкретных ученых, и христианства, в лице конкретных христиан) является очень распространенным стереотипом, но в целом он не верен. Не верен в том смысле, что не существует некоего изначального, предзаданного противоречия между наукой и христианством, хотя в конкретных ситуациях и по конкретным поводам, разумеется, есть. 

Феномен науки нового времени зародился в лоне западного христианства. Этого просто не могло бы произойти, если бы на это не было санкции католичества и протестантизма (в лице конкретных людей, разумеется). Стереотип противостояния-болезненности настолько распространен, что для обоснования его несостоятельности в целом историк науки Дж. Х. Брук (профессор науки и религии в Оксфорде) (и не он один) написал специальную книгу (никак не найду точную ссылку). Метод, которым он пользуется, это детальный анализ конкретной динамики развития науки и ее отношений с христианством по столетиям: в Xvi веке – это одно, в Xvii ситуация изменилась и т.д. И только не надо мне говорить о том, что он подтасовывает факты для того, чтобы развенчать удобный для Вас стереотип.

Но в то же время я согласен с Вами в том, что соотношение, скажем так, материи и духа в христианстве и буддизме, действительно, разное и я в предыдущих сообщениях писал об этом, ссылаясь на материалы все той же встречи. 

Спасибо, за пали и санскрит (Дхамма – Дхарма и т.д.: Тхеравада (пали) – Махаяна (санскрит)), в первом приближении – убедительно.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

BODHIPBAHA:


> Сначала ученые пытались дать свое здравомыслие религиозным фанатикам.
> Потом Религия в монологе с Наукой использовала Средневековые Пытки.


Простите, ХаХа, это не с Вами мы парились в соседних казематах?  :Smilie: 




> Как насчет того, что-бы попытать Далай-Ламу на предмет ясновидения?


Дык ведь хотели бы, но не осмеливаются. Пока. Ограничиваются просьбами предоставить своих монахов для исследований. :Smilie: 

Yuriy:



> Представим себе ... ситуацию, когда ... тот же Цейлингер или Зэджонс решит, что не только им самим, но и некоторым из их студентов можно предложить попробовать попереживать квантовую суперпозцию на основе какой-то медитативной практики в качестве спецкурса по теорфизике.


Для того, чтобы говорить о включении такого факта в физику нужно: 1) чтобы эти господа сами осуществили данное переживание, 2) предложили методику, дающую повторяемые и проверяемые результаты, и 3) это было признано мировым физическим сообществом как инструмент научного физического исследования. Если какие-то физики организуют спецкурс по питью пива или игре в футбол, мотивируя это благотворным влиянием данных занятий на ход физических изысканий, то этого явно недостаточно, чтобы признать такие действия органичной частью науки. С медитацией то же самое. :Smilie: 




> Не верен в том смысле, что не существует некоего изначального, предзаданного противоречия между наукой и христианством, хотя в конкретных ситуациях и по конкретным поводам, разумеется, есть.


Предзаданного может быть и нет. Но актуально существует огромное количество противоречий между фундаментальными положениями современной науки (прежде всего физики, биологии, истории) и постулатами библейского учения о мироустройстве и происхождении жизни и цивилизации.




> Феномен науки нового времени зародился в лоне западного христианства. Этого просто не могло бы произойти, если бы на это не было санкции католичества и протестантизма (в лице конкретных людей, разумеется).


Здесь можно говорить о том, что становление науки происходило не благодаря, а как раз вопреки христианству и даже как протест на него, даже если отдельные представители христианства позволяли себе некоторую неортодоксальность.




> Стереотип противостояния-болезненности настолько распространен, что для обоснования его несостоятельности в целом историк науки Дж. Х. Брук (профессор науки и религии в Оксфорде) (и не он один) написал специальную книгу (никак не найду точную ссылку). Метод, которым он пользуется, это детальный анализ конкретной динамики развития науки и ее отношений с христианством по столетиям: в Xvi веке – это одно, в Xvii ситуация изменилась и т.д.


Свободомыслие развивалось, церковь слабела. Поэтому в 19 веке Дарвин мог позволить себе сказать такое, за что двумя столетиями раньше прямиком бы отправился на костер. :Smilie:  И не потому, что церковь стала терпимее, а потому, что власть ее стала значительно меньше. О "несостоятельности данного стереотипа" наверное с большим интересом послушали бы Джордано Бруно, Галилей и другие известные исторические персонажи.




> И только не надо мне говорить о том, что он подтасовывает факты для того, чтобы развенчать удобный для Вас стереотип.


Откуда нам знать? Может быть и так. :Smilie: 

PS. В своих посланиях, обращенных ко мне, Вы, Юрий, допускаете систематическую ошибку, удовольствие обнаружить которую я Вам предоставляю  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuriy

Разъясните несообразительному на конкретных примерах, в чем моя систематическая ошибка в моих посланиях в Вам?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Yuriy> Я же имею в виду феномен науки нового времени и его современную форму, т.е. Xvii-xxi вв.

И в чем же состоит этот обобщенный феномен современной науки за исключением того, что она стала продажной фабрикой иногда открывающией, а иногда и фабрикующей открытия?

>По поводу игр с символами – это не совсем верно, т.к. часть, подчеркиваю, часть этих символьных игр по определенным правилам очень хорошо работает в физике. 

Есть физики теоретики и физики экспериментаторы.
Если бы сначала теоретики, играя со своими символами открывали, а потом экспериментаторы подтверждали истинность открытых законов... Однако на практике все наоборот - теоретики, как голодные волки, со своими дифурами бродят вокруг установок...
 :Wink: 

>Вспомните  знаменитое высказывание Ю.Вигнера о «непостижимой эффективности математики в физике». 
Извиняюсь, не помню...
Но, надеюсь, Вигнер тоже растворился в радужном свете, подтвердив тем самым истинность своих слов.
 :Wink: 

>Физики же, как мы видели, пришли к Далай Ламе и он нашел для них кое-что в буддизме. 
Ну... 
Для кого-то Далай-Лама чего-то ищет, а кто-то и сам все находит.
Все зависит от высоты полета и степени близорукости.
 :Wink: 

>Одной из причин того, что они пришли, была проблема квантовой физики, связанная с квантовой суперпозицией (грубо говоря, состояние ни частица - ни волна). 

Обращаю еще раз Ваше внимание, что Это не проблема Физики, а проблема неуемной игры с математическими символами. 
И эта проблема будет существовать всегда, пока будут предприниматься попытки обусловить кармическую спонтанность проявлений некими  формулами с никому не известными целями.

И СлаваБогу, что он весьма разумно поставил предел этим попыткам в НАШЕМ МИРЕ в виде принципа неопределенности.
 :Wink: 

>С точки зрения математического аппарата, используемого в квантовой физике, это затруднение порождено линейностью уравнения Шредингера.

А с точки зрения Буддизма все затруднения порождает неведение, в данном случае это неведение проявляется как ИРРАЦИОНАЛЬНАЯ вера в силу уравнений Шредингера и собственного ума.
Но волновая функция и есть ум. 
Конечно, было бы прикольно, вместо изнурительных медитаций взять и обусловить (подчинить) ум неким символам.
Эдакая коллективная современная языческая практика путем заклинания ума математическими символами.
 :Wink: 
Но, увы, Юрий, пока не ясны намерения жрецов от науки я против.
А поскольку все взаимозависимо и все волновые функции сцеплены, то  одного этого моего несогласия (моего хтилого ума) достаточно, что-бы обречь на провал любую математическую сверхумность и заумность.
Свобода воли однако.
 :Wink: 

>что если математику все равно, какие частные решения складывать, 
Да, Вы правы, бодхичиты у Богов и математиков мало. 
Да и к кому ее проявлять, не к математическим же символам...
 :Wink: 

>то физик не может себе представить даже кошку Шредингера в состоянии, являющемся «суммой» состояний «жизнь»+»смерть».

Да, состояние Будды, даже в теле драной Кошки Шредингера,  находится за пределами умственных представлений и умопостроений, за пределами жизни и смерти.
Так что физикам рано отчаиваться но самое время убедиться в ограниченности любого ума, формирующего представления с подачи сверхумных математиков.
 :Wink: 

>Я это к тому, что вот эти игры математиков имеют очень конкретное применение в физике. То есть, может быть, не все так уже плохо, то бишь, трудно… 
Да, без формул в этом мире все очень даже не плохо, хоть и бессмысленно и недвойственно и пугающе спонтанно.
 :Wink: 

>Наверное, это просто те боги, которые сделали эту вселенную, попотев перед Большим Взрывом в выписавании для нее определенных дифференциальных уравнений.

К счастью ЖС, Бог творец этого мира обошелся без заумных Диффуров, тем самым предоставив возможность приходить, необусловленных формулами Буддам, в этот мир.

Да освободятся Математики от гнета обуславливающих их ум символов.
Да освободят математики этот мир от своих попыток обусловить его поведение своими формулами.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Простите, ХаХа, это не с Вами мы парились в соседних казематах? 
Ну, кто-то там парился в прошлых жизнях, а кто-то там родился в этой, будучи в прошлой пристреленным без суда и следствия...
И неизвестно, что лучше для блага заумствующих ЖС...
 :Wink:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Тхеравада (пали) – Махаяна (санскрит)).


Типичный пример неправильных выводов, увы...   :Frown:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Yuriy:



> Разъясните несообразительному на конкретных примерах, в чем моя систематическая ошибка в моих посланиях в Вам?


Во-первых, не несообразительному, а невнимательному.
Во-вторых, ошибка настолько проста и очевидна, что дать ее пример значит прямо указать на нее, а это неинтересно.
В-третьих, в последнем своем сообщении Вы ее не повторили, но и не исправили  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Есть физики теоретики и физики экспериментаторы.
> Если бы сначала теоретики, играя со своими символами открывали, а потом экспериментаторы подтверждали истинность открытых законов... Однако на практике все наоборот - теоретики, как голодные волки, со своими дифурами бродят вокруг установок...


Наш(*) математический ум не может отличить не только физиков теоретиков от экспериментаторов, но и математиков от физиков вообще. Для него историки, это плохие математики. Отличаются ли сами различия для него? Зачем они проводятся, в чем их суть? Для мат ума различия практиков или теоретиков, и например, низкорослых и высоких физиков принципиально не отличны, одно не лучше другого. Какая разница? Никаких выводов из них сделать нельзя, никакой цели и более _глубокого_ смысла в этом нет. Я считаю, что это из за склонности мат ума абстрагироваться от живого, реального, практики. Но не все же науки такие. При всём моём уважении к математикам.

________________
(*) Игорь Берхин вы не подумайте, что я это о вас.




> Во-первых, не несообразительному, а невнимательному.
> Во-вторых, ошибка настолько проста и очевидна, что дать ее пример значит прямо указать на нее, а это неинтересно.
> В-третьих, в последнем своем сообщении Вы ее не повторили, но и не исправили


Сейчас будет маленький урок математики.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Yuriy

> Типичный пример неправильных выводов, увы...


Какие правильные?

----------


## Skyku

> «Богословие, философия и наука: различие путей и единство цели»


Вот с этого и нужно начинать, с вопроса:
А кому нужно это единение науки и религии?
Далай-Ламе нет, у физиков там какие-то проблемы, с осмыслением эксперементальных результатов. Впрочем, Фейнман и говорил о способе решения таких проблем: "Ученые любят заметать мусор под ковер".

Единство целей? Откуда такое утверждение?
Человек веками страшился завтрашнего дня и смерти. Наука может что-то сделать с этим страхом? Математика или физика? Сделала ли? Или вот-вот, и настанет наконец светлое будущее, когда никто больше не будет страдать?
Но ведь этих попыток было уже немало. И не только в европейской традиции.
Монастырь тоже можно объявить некой коммуной. Но разве монахи не страдают?
А сытый и упакованный американец? 

Религии указывают на причины этих страданий.
Например христианство утверждает что причина - первородный грех, который отлучил нас от Бога. 
Будда Шакьямуни указал на другую причину.

Но в обоих случаях я не увидел причины страдания в том что у нас нет микроволновки дома, нет надежды на хорошую пенсию, на бесплатную медицину, на продление жизни.



> Всех их я не знаю, но я знаю, что среди них есть очень серьезные люди. Каждый, имеющий что сказать, в том числе и по фундаментальным когнитивным проблемам, и желающий участвовать в такого рода мероприятиях, может присодиниться к ним.


Меня с юности волновал вопрос, почему КАЖДЫЙ человек проходя свой жизненный путь, набивает одни и те же шишки?
Почему независимо от уровня цивилизации существуют конфликты "отцов и детей"?
Почему юноши и девушки каждое поколение страдают от несчастной любви, вплоть до суицида?
Почему женщина впадает то в депрессию, то в истерику, ввиду надвигающегося климакса, а мужчина - импотенции?
Почему человек болеет проблемой "среднего возраста"?
Почему в конце концов везде и всегда спивались и бомжевали?

Или наука верит, что она может избавить человечество от страданий?
Но если она верит, то какая ж это наука.
Рассчитывает, по формулам? Чтобы получить что-то вроде "МЫ" Замятина?

Фундаментальня же когнитивная проблема сформулирована давно и многими:
"Познай СЕБЯ!", (свою психу, душу) (загляни в свой ум), (увидь Бога в себе), ...,
Физики, математики, ученые заглядывают?

Как отметил И. Берхин (я сам физикой болел, и брал первые места, и готовился в физ.мат школу в Новосибирском академ.городке) лишь очень и очень немногие. Как тот же Гёдель, поставивши вопрос ребром об аксиоматике в математике (утрировано о слепой вере в базовые абстракции).
А в основном, как и обычнейшие люди очень быстро бросают всякие поиски смысла жизни, и удовлетворяются наработанным ответам социума.
Мало того, Адлер указывал что люди движимы "фиктивным финализмом", то есть напрочь фиктивными верованиями в какой-то надуманный финал. Ученые сильно отличаются от обычных людей? Почитайте ту же "Драму идей" Зельдовича, как упрямо они цепляются за свои представления, пытаясь эксперементально их *доказать* (НЕ проверить, а именно доказать).

Прозвучало что ученые не овечки которым нужно проповедовать.
Так ли это? Архаты уже что-ли? Блаженные старцы?
Счастливы ли?

И где же оно единство целей, науки и религии тогда?
И кому нужно это единение?
Рациональному уму? Или вот как раз конкретному Субъекту, обладающему психой, бессознательным, ..., ..., ..., которое он сам и не отслеживает.

"Никакая проблема не решается на том уровне, на котором она возникла".
А. Эйнштейн.

P.S. Ответы на мои почему многих ли сделали счастливыми? Или кто-то верит что сделают? Знания эти, о гормонах, дарвинизм, квантовая хромодинамика, ..., ...,

Михаил Веллер (отрывок из интервью, Автор: Константин Курбатов, 
Опубликовано в журнале "Компьютерра" №14 от 12 апреля 2005 года.)
— В нашем журнале недавно было опубликовано короткое эссе Станислава Лема, в котором он отрицал возможность создания человеком искусственного интеллекта. А как, по-вашему, — это возможно?

— Во-первых, необходимо определить, что такое — разум, ум, интеллект: большинство споров на эту тему вызваны именно непониманием сущности. Надо заметить, что программисты весьма далеки от философии, а философы — от программирования… Итак, это понятие делится на два аспекта: первый аспект — ум аналитический, второй — ум производительный.

Разум — категория синергетическая, представляющая собой способность организовывать структуры из хаоса с минимальными затратами энергии или вообще без оных. Если рассматривать первый аспект, аналитический, — это способность, имея минимум информации, делать максимум заключений (при прочих равных), причем в минимальные сроки. Второй аспект — инструментально-позитивистский ум, — это то, посредством чего с минимальной энергией (собственной) максимально переструктурируется окружающая материя…

*Но есть один тонкий момент: можно все понимать и ничего не хотеть, а можно своротить горы и при этом не казаться умным.*

Совокупность психической, физической, социальной сущностей человека и предопределяет то, что он может изменить. Роль человека — «Великий Переделыватель». *Разум — это орудие «ВП», он служит не тому, чтобы человеку было хорошо, а тому, чтобы человечество производило максимальное действие.* _(к вопросу о единстве целей науки и религии, Skyku)_

Перед искусственным же интеллектом всегда ставятся локальные задачи, он служит человеку для решения своих, человеческих целей. Если соотносить разум и искусственный интеллект, то это как инстинкт убийства и атомная бомба. ИИ — не более чем орудие в руках человека. Тут можно заметить, что «компьютерный талант» или «машинное творчество» — это утопия. Ведь творчество — нестандартно, а любая «думающая машина» — суть перебор стандартных вариантов.

----------


## До

Р. Фейнман говорил, что есть несколько трудностей у учёных с верой (в бога). _Одна_, это что учёный приучается сомневаться. Потому что, это необходимое и очень ценное умение для учёного. И религии очень сложно выдержать если он начинает её экзаминовать со своми учёным подходом. _Затем_, учёный обучается множеству потрясающих фактов о природе, размер вселенной, строение звёзд, связь человека и животных, физические законы, потрясяющая сложность научного видения мира и т.д. И он понимает, что религия не адекватна и не способна охватить этот опыт. Она не достаточно большая.

----------


## Бхусуку

> Какие правильные?


Тхаравада не есть Махаяна и никогда не была ей тождественна. Подробности - в соотвествующих разделах этого буддийского форума.

----------


## Skyku

> ..., учёный обучается множеству потрясающих фактов о природе, размер вселенной, строение звёзд, связь человека и животных, физические законы, потрясяющая сложность научного видения мира и т.д. И он понимает, что религия не адекватна и не способна охватить этот опыт. Она не достаточно большая.


Вот тут то порылась собака. 
"Фактов не существует. Существуют лишь интерпретации" Ф. Ницше

То есть ученые, особенно точных наук, страшно далеки как от религии, так и от философии (за редким исключением).
А ведь философию то и называют - наукой наук.

И те же современные философы отмечают, что вот та самая "потрясающая сложность" вызвана не столько сложностью реальностью мира, сколько самой методологией науки. 
Например, иррациональные числа "появились" всего лишь потому, что начиналось все с натуральных чисел, далеких от микромира. В итоге имеем 3,14...... даже для вполне реальных макроокружностей.
То есть наука объясняет реальность с помощью от нее же, реальности, оторванных абстракций и моделей. И так сим процессом увлекается, что объясняет собственную сложность, сложностью самой реальности.
Как по мне, процесс сходен с переносом проекций, как например сияющий от любви мужчина называет солнышком впитывающую его любовь женщину  :Smilie: 
Типа светит Солнце, и Луне: "Ах ты звездочка моя ясная!"

То есть никаким принципиальным отличием от обычно-бытового, дуалистического взгляда наука не обладает. И детское: "Ветер это потому что деревья качаются" вполне относится и ко многим научным убеждениям.
Читая историю науки, за последний век, два, только и видишь массу опровергнутых гипотез. А также склееных жвачкой конструкций.
При этом, конечно отображение реальности имеется, и спутники летают (как и глючат, и падают), и прочее.
Так же как вполне верно отображал реальность и мозг древних, и мамонта в яму загоняли, и палкой-копалкой рыли. И вполне плодились и размножались, и до кутанья в шкуры тоже задумались. И до огня, и до ...

Вопрос вот только - а принципиальное отличие есть ли?
По сути, где она разница?
И Человек, который есть главный субъект+(Бог, трансцендентное, Абсолют, ...) в религии стал ли другим?
И вопросы его теперь перестали мучить: "Кто я? Зачем я?"
Почитал книжку мудрую, или хотя бы умную, и все, ответ человек уже получил?
Или как давно и везде только лично и можно найти ответы на эти вопросы.
Как и только лично можно научиться ходить и говорить.

Наука стремится к объектам. А религия - к субъекту.
Какое уж тут может быть единение и факты?

"Бог - толстый!" - сказал Гуляка вернувшись с того света (Ж. Амаду "Донна Флор и два ее мужа")
Факт!

----------


## Skyku

> Далай Лама обратил внимание очень большое сходство этой фундаментальной особенности квантовой теории с философией взаимозависимого происхождения.


"Не одно и не два!"

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Почему лично я пошел в физику?
Потому что из всех человеческих глупостей в физике, на мой детский взгляд, их было меньше всего и породить неблагую карму на своем лабораторном столе физику довольно сложно. Как никак физики трахаются для блага других и славы ради (человеческое омрачение).

А вот на кого я бы с удовольствием еще понаезжал, так это на разных бизнес-гуру от Mba и прочей человеконенавистнеческой корпоративной деМАГОГической ереси.
Жаль только меня на их Топовых сайтах очень быстро вычисляют и банят.
 :Wink:

----------


## До

_Skyku: "Фактов не существует. Существуют лишь интерпретации" Ф. Ницше_

В уме то? - Факт.

_Skyku: То есть ученые, особенно точных наук, страшно далеки как от религии, так и от философии (за редким исключением).
А ведь философию то и называют - наукой наук._

Это занятие философии совать свой нос в чужие дела.

_Skyku: И те же современные философы отмечают, что вот та самая "потрясающая сложность" вызвана не столько сложностью реальностью мира, сколько самой методологией науки._  

А на самом деле всё просто?

_Skyku: То есть наука объясняет реальность с помощью от нее же, реальности, оторванных абстракций и моделей. И так сим процессом увлекается, что объясняет собственную сложность, сложностью самой реальности._

Наука не обьясняет сложность.

_Skyku: Как по мне, процесс сходен с переносом проекций, как например сияющий от любви мужчина называет солнышком впитывающую его любовь женщину 
Типа светит Солнце, и Луне: "Ах ты звездочка моя ясная!"_

Причем тут сложность?

_Skyku: То есть никаким принципиальным отличием от обычно-бытового, дуалистического взгляда наука не обладает._

Очень интересно про дуалистические взгляды.

_Skyku: Читая историю науки, за последний век, два, только и видишь массу опровергнутых гипотез._

На то и гипотезы, чтоб их опровергать. Если можно опровергнуть гипотезу то, это научный результат. Опровергнутая гиопотеза, это не фиаско науки, а достижение.

_Skyku: А также склееных жвачкой конструкций._

Ну и что?

_Skyku: При этом, конечно отображение реальности имеется, и спутники летают (как и глючат, и падают), и прочее.
Так же как вполне верно отображал реальность и мозг древних, и мамонта в яму загоняли, и палкой-копалкой рыли. И вполне плодились и размножались, и до кутанья в шкуры тоже задумались. И до огня, и до ..._

У древних падали спутники или они забрасывали палки-копалки хотябы на такую высоту?

_Skyku: Вопрос вот только - а принципиальное отличие есть ли?_

Есть.

_Skyku: По сути, где она разница?_

Есть.  :Smilie: 

_Skyku: И Человек, который есть главный субъект+(Бог, трансцендентное, Абсолют, ...) в религии стал ли другим?_

Стал.

_Skyku: И вопросы его теперь перестали мучить: "Кто я? Зачем я?"_

Пусть мучают.

_Skyku: Почитал книжку мудрую, или хотя бы умную, и все, ответ человек уже получил?_

От кого зависит?

_Skyku: Или как давно и везде только лично и можно найти ответы на эти вопросы.
Как и только лично можно научиться ходить и говорить._

Да да да. Родители тут нипричём.

_Skyku: Наука стремится к объектам. А религия - к субъекту._

Да ну.

_Skyku: Какое уж тут может быть единение и факты?_

Это нам и предстоит выяснить.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> А вот на кого я бы с удовольствием еще понаезжал, так это на разных бизнес-гуру от Mba и прочей человеконенавистнеческой корпоративной деМАГОГической ереси.
> Жаль только меня на их Топовых сайтах очень быстро вычисляют и банят.


Покажите!  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> А вот на кого я бы с удовольствием еще понаезжал, так это на разных бизнес-гуру от Mba


ХаХа, кто это такие?

----------


## Skyku

к До1:

"А на самом деле ... ?" - любимая фраза христиан. Почти удивлен ее слышать от буддиста  :Smilie: 

В остальном, спасибо за объявление Ваших Уверований  :Smilie: 

Ничего не имею против.
Мать Моржиха, Дед Мороз, Наука, - все вполне заслуживают веры  :Smilie: 

P.S.
Skyku: Наука стремится к объектам. А религия - к субъекту.
До1: Да ну.

Ну да. Наука ищет такие знания, которые были бы объективны, которые бы НЕ зависели от конкретного ума субъекта.
А как тама, у Бодхидхармы: Вне обычного ума нет Будды.

Или, взывает ли Бог к мертрвым камням, или к "сердцу живого" - то есть субъекта.

----------


## До

> к До1:
> 
> "А на самом деле ... ?" - любимая фраза христиан. Почти удивлен ее слышать от буддиста


Что же тут удивительного?




> В остальном, спасибо за объявление Ваших Уверований 
> 
> Ничего не имею против.
> Мать Моржиха, Дед Мороз, Наука, - все вполне заслуживают веры


Чем же они её заслужили?




> P.S.
> Skyku: Наука стремится к объектам. А религия - к субъекту.
> До1: Да ну.
> 
> Ну да. Наука ищет такие знания, которые были бы объективны, которые бы НЕ зависели от конкретного ума субъекта.
> А как тама, у Бодхидхармы: Вне обычного ума нет Будды.
> 
> Или, взывает ли Бог к мертрвым камням, или к "сердцу живого" - то есть субъекта.


Стремится ли буддизм к субьекту?
Стремится ли буддист к субьекту?

Остальное спрошу потом.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

*MBA*
 multibeam antenna
 многолучевая антенна

----------


## Yuriy

> Тхаравада не есть Махаяна и никогда не была ей тождественна. Подробности - в соотвествующих разделах этого буддийского форума.


Это Вы о чем, о тире в моем сообщении: "Тхеравада (пали) - Махаяна (санскрит)"? Это тире не означает, что я думаю, что Тхеравада есть Махаяна.

----------


## Yuriy

_Свободомыслие развивалось._

А также к вопросу о том, кому это надо (в смысле диалога науки и религии).

Привожу почти подстрочный перевод того места из “The new physics and cosmology”, где один из гостей задал Его Святейшеству Далай Ламе XIV следующий вопрос: 

«Ваше Святейшество, в течение жизни Будду спрашивали о космологических вопросах и в большинстве случаев он оставлял их без ответа, как не существенные для облегчения dukka или болезненных эмоций. Почему Вы полагаете, что в современном контексте так важно обращаться к этим вопросам и ответить на них?

Далай Лама. На этот вопрос есть два ответа. Во-первых, не все здесь присутствующие являются буддистами, поэтому мы не просим их следовать буддийским принципам и не смотреть в буддийские тексты с тем, чтобы понять, чем надо заниматься, а чем нет. Второй ответ длиннее. До того как вы утвердитесь на пути к просветлению, вам нужно знать, какова природа реальности.  Что на самом деле происходит? Космология является частью того, что происходит. Наилучшее доступное знание должно быть интегрировано в буддийские представления о том, что происходит, а исходя из этого, вы уже можете выбрать путь и приступить к его осуществлению. Однако, когда я разговариваю с тибетскими созерцателями, живущими в горах в ретрите, я не собираюсь упоминать о квантовой механике. Это не соответствует тому, что они делают. Они не нуждаются в том, чтобы знать.

Однако с исторической точки зрения не нужно забывать о том, что существуют различные интерпретации тех причин, по которым Будда не отвечал на эти вопросы. Одна – это то, что Вы сказали: они не существенны для индивидуального (курсив мой – Yuriy) искателя пути. Нагарджуна дал другую интерпретацию четырнадцати не отвеченным вопросам. Он говорит, что очень важен контекст, в котором этот вопрос был задан, мотивация и метафизические предположения того, кто его задал. Например, одним из вопросов был вопрос о том, существует ли душа после смерти. Если вопрошающий исходит из существования некоей реальной сущности, то положительный ответ Будды утвердил бы его в этом предположении. Если бы Будда ответил отрицательно, то он бы впал в нигилизм, отрицая свое собственное существование. Поэтому отказ отвечать на эти вопросы зависит от того, как они сформулированы и от стоящих за ними предпосылок.

Артур Зэджонс. Часто бывает так, что мощный способ исследования может стать источником страданий, если мы не способны полностью изучить его характер и ограничения. Научное исследование, которое само по себе является благородным делом, может быть искажено и стать поэтому источником боли и страданий. Мы пытались понять науку таким образом, чтобы она не стала источником страданий.  Ибо игнорируя это, не обращая на это внимание, мы открываем путь к доминированию только тем силам, тем интеллектам, которые приведут к страданию. Участвуя в таком диалоге, как этот, обращаясь к мудрости, а не к идеологии, мы получаем возможность развить позитивный, а не негативный потенциал таких исследований.

Далай Лама. Однажды ученик задал учителю вопрос. Учитель не знал, что ответить на него и сказал, что не знание является источником страданий. Это означает, что бы должны знать.

У Атиши, одного из Индийских учителей, пришедших на Тибет примерно в 11 веке,  было хобби, он делал разные механические приспособления. Однажды он ремонтировал разбитый глиняный горшок. Один из сопровождавших его тибетцев спросил, почему такой великий лама занимается ручной работой. Атиша ответил: «Разве все мы не ищем всеведения? Это часть знания”.

Мы сами себя делаем. Все зависит только от нас, ответственность лежит на наших плечах. Поэтому будуще человечества – в руках самого человечества. На нас лежит ответственность за то, чтобы создать лучший мир, более счастливый и более спокойный. Я чувствую, что это наша отвественность.

Я хочу выразить мою глубокую благодарность всем вам. Спасибо.

Артур Зэджонс. Я знаю, что каждый из нас хотел бы выразить Вам благодарность за то, что Вы уделили нам столько времени и участвовали с нами в этом диалоге, касающемся глубочайших проблем, стоящих перед физикой, космологией и буддийской философией. Спасибо” (с. 219-221).

Это самый конец книги, дальше идут заметки редактора о прощальной церемонии.

Позволю себе заметить, что оба предположения о мотивации отказа Будды отвечать на эти 14 вопросов связаны с индивидуальным искателем пути. Ученые же, как мы выяснили, не вполне подпадают под эту категорию...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Как раз к теме (заодно и о американском протестантском свободомыслии  :Smilie: )
http://www.inopressa.ru/vozdegalicia...7:07:57/darvin

----------


## До

_"заодно и о американском протестантском свободомыслии"_

Считаете, что это не свободомыслие? Но ведь оно и означает, и что даже мракобесы имеют право на своё мракобесное мнение и подавать в суд, а суды рассматривать их дела.

----------


## До

В мракобесном мире свободомыслие просвещённо. В свободном мире свободомыслие мракобесно. :-_D_

----------


## Echo

Добрый вечер, Юрий!


Вы так и не ответили для чего Вам это знание. А это важный момент. Если цель науки познать окружающий мир и увидеть вещи такими как они есть, то с точки зрения буддизма теми методами, которыми пользуются ученые этого сделать невозможно. Как я уже говорил природа человека трансцендентна любому знанию. Мы всегда воспринимаем окружающее опосредованно, через имеющиеся органы чувств. Различная аналитическая аппаратура лишь продолжение человеческого восприятия, поскольку работает на том же принципе (сигнал->обработка->интерпритация). Соответсвенно, входящая информация не равна воспринятой. Знаете историю о том, 
как трое слепых повстречались со слоном? Один пощупал хобот и сказал, что слон - это что-то длинное, другой потрогал уши и сказал, что слон это что-то плоское, третий потрогал ногу и сказал, что слон подобен колонне. Они могли бы сколь угодно долго ощупывать слона, и совмещать результаты своих осмотров, но это их не приблизит к пониманию слона. Слон не равен длинное+плоское+похожее на колонну+..n.. А наука только и множит подобные  описания, пока не наткнется на парадокс и вместо того чтобы призадуматься над методами, замечательным образом обходит его развивая новую описательную теорию, до следующего противоречия. 
Также, если принять то "что в действительности все не так как на самом деле" :Smilie:  то получается что действовать нам приходится в наваждении в котором все непостоянно и безсущностно. Ради чего нужно барахтаться во всем этом? Когда любое знание заведомо неистинно и временно, а любая польза от этого знания ведет к страданию?
Вы часто повторяете, что наука обеспечивает комфортность нашего существования, но так ли это на самом деле? Каждое усовершенствование решает определенный круг задач одновременно создавая новые трудности, и вот задачи все сложнее, а решения все "навароченнней" и во всей этой мешанине легко потеряться. Например, может так случится,что оторванность теоретической части от прикладной достигнет такого уровня, что вся наука останется в виде научных отделов коммерческих предприятий. Как бы то ни было, до тех пор пока наука создает иллюзию решения проблем её синтез с религией затруднителен. Мне кажется здесь очень уместна история об одном философе (Анаксимен) и его ученике.
*Однажды ученик спросил Анаксимена: "Скажи мне, почему тебя часто одолевают сомнения? Ты прожил долгую жизнь, умудрен опытом и учился у великих эллинов. Как же так, что и для тебя осталось столько неясных вопросов?"
В раздумье философ очертил посохом перед собой два круга: один большой другой поменьше. "Твои знания - это маленький круг, а мои - большой. Но все, что осталось вне этих кругов - неизвестность. Маленький круг мало соприкасается с неизвестностью. Чем шире круг твоих знаний, тем больше его граница с неизвестностью. И впредь, чем больше ты будешь узнавать нового, тем больше у 
тебя будет возникать неясных вопросов."*
Мне абсолютно непонятно для чего необходимо расширять эти круги, если заранее известно(!), что неизвестность их окружающая будет всегда? 
Вы верите, что сделаете таким образом мир лучше?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Бизнес Гуру это те, кто учат, что без знания Managemet Business Administration и Brand-Management наш деловой народ пропадет независимо от количества благой кармы... 
 :Wink:  
http://www.e-xecutive.ru/conferences/details_3059/

----------


## Yuriy

Доброе утро, Echo!

_Вы так и не ответили для чего Вам это знание. А это важный момент. Если цель науки познать окружающий мир и увидеть вещи такими как они есть, то с точки зрения буддизма теми методами, которыми пользуются ученые этого сделать невозможно. …
Мне абсолютно непонятно для чего необходимо расширять эти круги, если заранее известно(!), что неизвестность их окружающая будет всегда? 
Вы верите, что сделаете таким образом мир лучше?_


Разобью свой ответ на 2 части: до многоточия в цитате из Вашего письма и после него. Во-первых, рассмотрим Ваш первый вопрос совершенно конкретно. Ведь я занимаюсь конкретными вещами. На пространстве созданного мной трэнда я пытаюсь обсуждать те вопросы, которые имеют отношение к подготовке моего доклада на семинаре. Зачем мне это надо (и доклад, и это обсуждение)? Это один (два) из способов поддержать мой интеллектуальный тонус. Мне это интересно и я вижу, что это интересно не только мне и Вам, т.к. на данный момент имело место свыше 1100 просмотров. 

Мой эгоистический вопрос о моем интеллектуальном тонусе, как Вы понимаете, для меня очень важен. Что Вы можете предложить мне взамен, чем мне заниматься, если не делать в том числе и вот это (слегка похожее иногда на маразм)? Что конкретно? Ничего. Я говорю это с полной ответственностью, не вдавясь в детали моего конкретного положения, т.к. к этому вопросу я уже подходил в связи с общением с совершенно другими людьми. Ничего, по одной простой причине: если теперь отвлечься от моего эгоистического интереса о моем интеллектуальном тонусе, а ставить вопрос общо, то повторю еще раз то о чем я уже писал в нашей с Вами переписке. Природа придумала для нас несколько фундаментальных форм человеческой деятельности, несколько фундаментальных форм отношения к миру: религиозная деятельность (и отношение к миру), познавательная, эстетическая (искусство), экономическая и др.  Это было, есть и будет, так устроен мир. Что делать людям, чем жить, чем заниматься? Художникам не рисовать картины, технарям не мастерить что-нибудь, математикам не играть с символами? Очень крупный немецкий философ Юрген Хабермас более 40 лет назад заметил, что существует три типа научно-познавательной деятельности, которые связаны с тремя фундаментальными потребностями-интересами человека: потребности в труде, коммуникации и эмансипации. Этим трем потребностям соответствуют естествознание, гуманитарные науки и интеллектуальная деятельность, обеспечивающая критическую рефлексию над жизнью.

Теперь вдумайтесь в то, о чем Вы спрашиваете: Вы что хотите отнять у людей их любимые игрушки? Что вместо этого?

Можно от skyku впадать в пессимизм, особенно во второй половине жизни. Я думаю, что Вы уже понимаете мой ответ на Ваш вопрос после многоточия. В каком-то смысле не имеет значения верю я или нет в то, что «сделаю таким образом мир лучше». По той простой причине, что других способов нет, более того, впадающие в пессимизм не будут заниматься даже тем, чтобы их придумать и тем более пытаться воплотить в жизнь. Моя позиция в данный момент созвучна тому, о чем писал когда-то французский экзистенциалист Альбер Камю. Помните легенду о Сизифе? Это бессмысленный сизифов труд, пытаться вкатывать камень на гору, с которой он все равно скатится вниз. Я не Сизиф, я - маленький человек, который пытается в меру своих малых сил и возможностей писать о великих проблемах. Не нравится – не читайте, отойдите, не стойте во всем этом (как говорится в одном анекдоте).

----------


## Бхусуку

> Как раз к теме (заодно и о американском протестантском свободомыслии )
> http://www.inopressa.ru/vozdegalicia...7:07:57/darvin


Неудачный пример. Теория Дарвина - всего лишь теория и существует благодаря множеству допущений. Изучение происхождения мира по Библии ничем не хуже и не лучше.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Теперь то Игорь ты понимаешь как, будучи учеными, мы, вместе с миллионами  интеллектуалов оказались в краях лишения телесной свободы с бирочкой Враги Народа?

>Теперь вдумайтесь в то, о чем Вы спрашиваете: Вы что хотите отнять у людей их любимые игрушки? Что вместо этого?

И увы, мы снова можем там, по наработанной привычке, оказаться, но уже с бирочкой Буддисты, поскольку мешаем ученым Живым Существам дышать интелектуальными омрачениями полной безсердечной грудью.
 :Wink: 
А ведь начиналось все очень незатейливо,- с чтения украдкой священных текстов при слабой свече в Монастырской Библиотеке. А кончим, вслед за Дандероном, чтением газетных обрывков при свете бычка на параше на Благо Всех Ученых Существ. Времена упадка, однако.
 :Wink: 

Yuriy>Что Вы можете предложить мне взамен, чем мне заниматься, если не делать в том числе и вот это (слегка похожее иногда на маразм)? Что конкретно? Ничего.

 Хоть на Ничего и невозможно указать конкретно, но для всех было-бы лучше если бы мы продолжали заниматься тем же самым, но немного сдвинув мотивацию в сторону альтруизма и не цепляясь за того, кто этим занимается.
Поскольку это цепляние заключается в придавании излишней ЗНАЧИМОСТИ и благости СВОИМ интелектуальным словам и действиям, которые, при самом поверхностном рассмотрении оказываются вредными даже для нас самих, неведающих, что творим. 

>я - маленький человек, который пытается в меру своих малых сил и возможностей писать о великих проблемах. 
А я - ученое НИЧТОжество, пытающееся доказать свое независимое самоссущее существование любой ценой, даже ценой своей омраченной высокопарными заумствованиями в этой, никому не нужной жизни. 
Но в отличие от других ученых ничтожеств, я ведаю, что закон кармы приведет к перерождению меня книжным червем, пожирающим свои собственные заумные статьи и книги без лишних интелектуальных заумствований.
Юрий, не составите ли мне компанию в таком благородном деле?
 :Wink: 
P.S. Не спешите отказываться и соглашаться, поскольку, по закону той-же беспредельщицы госпожи Кармы, с эгоистичной мотивацией сбудется все, от чего зарекаешься и чего хочешь, а с альтруистичной с точностью до наоборот.
 :Wink: 
-------------------
Поздравляю всех ученых с днем победы над двойственностью "надутого" своей  ученостью субьекта и его иллюзорного, виртуального, объекта. 
 :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Бхусуку:



> Неудачный пример. Теория Дарвина - всего лишь теория и существует благодаря множеству допущений. Изучение происхождения мира по Библии ничем не хуже и не лучше.


Да дело не в этом, я сам не сторонник ни Дарвина, ни Библии. Речь выше шла о том, болезненно ли христиане воспринимают результаты научных изысканий, а также (в одном из недавних тредов) о том, насколько американские протестанты терпимы к свободомыслию.

Кстати, многие люди (в том числе ученые), воспринимают теорию Дарвина и прочие научные теории (Эйнштейна и др.) не как гипотезы, а как доказанное знание.

Bodhipbaha:



> Теперь то Игорь ты понимаешь как, будучи учеными, мы, вместе с миллионами интеллектуалов оказались в краях лишения телесной свободы с бирочкой Враги Народа?


Зато помогли построить социализм, чтобы потом с превеликим удовольствием созерцать его крушение.  :Smilie:  Как говорят китайцы: "Отомстить и через сорок лет недолго".  :Smilie: 

В заключение всплыл чудесный академический анекдот не без буддийского подтекста  :Smilie: 

Старый академик, профессор и т.п. отметил свое восьмидесятилетие. Десятки почитателей пришли его поздравить, поблагодарить за работу всей его жизни. Вот, наконец, все разошлись, он остался в своем кабинете один, сидя в кресле-качалке и укутавшись пледом, довольно размышляет:
- Да, я немало сделал за свою жизнь. (_Окидывая взглядом стену, сверху донизу увешанную книжными полками_) Вон наверху полки с моими книгами, (_немного опуская взгляд_) а вот полки с книгами моих учеников, (_голова опускается еще ниже_) а вот полки с книгами учеников моих учеников... 
Его голова опускается все ниже и незаметно он начинает клевать носом. И вспоминается ему молодость, поездка в подшефный колхоз. Он - молодой аспирант приударяет за молоденькой доярочкой. Они оказались на поле одни, кругом только стоги сена. И вот наконец-то они валятся в сено, он уже спустил штаны и задрал ей подол, но вот только сено мягкое и ее пышный зад все время проваливается, так несподручно, он думает, как бы пристроиться поудобнее... И тут его посещает удачная мысль, профессор встряхивается и сквозь уходящую дремоту бормочет:
- Эх, вот бы все эти книги да подложить ей под задницу!  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

-----Кстати, многие люди (в том числе ученые), воспринимают теорию Дарвина и прочие научные теории (Эйнштейна и др.) не как гипотезы, а как доказанное знание.

В этом, как я  понимаю, и вся проблема... не может наука быть объективной. По определению.

----------


## Skyku

> В каком-то смысле не имеет значения верю я или нет в то, что «сделаю таким образом мир лучше». По той простой причине, что других способов нет, более того, впадающие в пессимизм не будут заниматься даже тем, чтобы их придумать и тем более пытаться воплотить в жизнь.


А точно других способов нет? А как же - "гуманитарные науки и интеллектуальная деятельность, *обеспечивающая критическую рефлексию над жизнью.*". Вот и всмотритесь критически, в корень своих взглядов и убеждений  :Smilie:  Ответ мне неизвестен  :Wink: 

И что такое сделать мир лучше? Каждый ведь то и видит это лучше - по своему. Или Вы думаете поголовно все инквизиторы просто ради наживы и гордыни на костер посылали?

Делает же каждый потому что - делает.
Как тот Партос - я дерусь потому что дерусь.
И идет человек на Эверест ли, в научную лабораторию, или в монахи по внутреннему зову, потребности. Которые слабо и управляются, и контролируются.

С теми же фундаментальными конгитивными проблемами точно так же. Да нет их! Хотя и есть, для *тех*, у кого ЛИЧНАЯ, *субъект*ивная тяга, потребность их разрешения. Интеллект, рациональное мышление уже просто служат этому, а вовсе не являются, ПЕРВОпричиной. Но... свято и наивно верующие пусть верят, в Мать Моржиху, Деду Мороза, Науку. И действительно, стоит ли силой вырывать из рук их игрушки? Ведь пустышка младенцу очень даже нужна.




> Можно от skyku впадать в пессимизм, особенно во второй половине жизни.


Конечно можно. Я тут правда ни при чем  :Smilie: 

В пессимизм и желчный цинизм во второй половине жизни впадают как раз идеалисты и светлые мечтатели.

Но раз человек пошел в жизнь, то и нужно бы ему объяснять. Может и не зашибется насмерть  :Smilie: 

Сколько тут не обсуждалось, почему люди ходят и пишут на БФ, я считаю что если человек пришел сюда, а не на другой форум - он пришел сюда.
В случайности не верю  :Smilie: 




> Не нравится – не читайте, отойдите, не стойте во всем этом (как говорится в одном анекдоте).


Не нравится, не пишите  :Wink: 
Можете не писать? Как там у писателей ответ - тогда и не стоит.




> В этом, как я понимаю, и вся проблема... не может наука быть объективной. По определению.


Не знаю откуда такое определение.
Но вот устремление науки и есть - объективность. 
То что ее творцы, такие же люди, просто означает что идеал недостижим.

А достижим ли идеал Махаяны, чтобы ни одно живое существо не страдало на ЭТОЙ Земле?  :Wink:

----------


## Echo

День добрый, Юрий!



> Можно от skyku впадать в пессимизм, особенно во второй половине жизни. Я думаю, что Вы уже понимаете мой ответ на Ваш вопрос после многоточия. В каком-то смысле не имеет значения верю я или нет в то, что «сделаю таким образом мир лучше». По той простой причине, что других способов нет, более того, впадающие в пессимизм не будут заниматься даже тем, чтобы их придумать и тем более пытаться воплотить в жизнь. Моя позиция в данный момент созвучна тому, о чем писал когда-то французский экзистенциалист Альбер Камю. Помните легенду о Сизифе? Это бессмысленный сизифов труд, пытаться вкатывать камень на гору, с которой он все равно скатится вниз. Я не Сизиф, я - маленький человек, который пытается в меру своих малых сил и возможностей писать о великих проблемах.


Вижу, что Вы в курсе Первой Благородной Истины.




> Мой эгоистический вопрос о моем интеллектуальном тонусе, как Вы понимаете, для меня очень важен. Что Вы можете предложить мне взамен, чем мне заниматься, если не делать в том числе и вот это (слегка похожее иногда на маразм)? Что конкретно?


Подумайте над Второй Благородной Истиной.




> В каком-то смысле не имеет значения верю я или нет в то, что «сделаю таким образом мир лучше». По той простой причине, что других способов нет


Вспомните Третью Благородную Истину




> Теперь вдумайтесь в то, о чем Вы спрашиваете: Вы что хотите отнять у людей их любимые игрушки? Что вместо этого?


Четвертая Благородная Истина.

Рекомендую Вам это исходя из своего понимания и потому как мы находимся на БФ, не воспринимайте это как проповедь или миссионерство. Перечисленные вещи помогли и помагают мне. Нечто подобное происходит сейчас у меня. Позвольте я воспользуюсь аналогией из рассказа Пелевина "жизнь насекомых". Там представлен такой вид представителей фауны как жук-скарабей. Как известно это жук собирает навоз попадающийся ему на пути в шарик. Этот шарик и составляет самую важную часть его жизни. Вся его жизнь проходит в собирании навоза и толкании перед собой этого шарика. Так вот, этот шарик символизирует наши надежды и чаянья, опасения и комплексы, общественные штампы и поведенческие установки. Весь наш концептуальный груз. Про себя могу сказать, что я уже не толкаю перед собой этот шарик но ещё не могу от него избавиться. Он, повис у меня на шее и я вынужден тащить его за собой. Это куда сложнее, чем просто толкать его вперед. Один раз даже возникала мысль, что лучше бы я никогда и не задумывался об "игрушечности" этого шарика. Однако сейчас, я твердо уверен в учении дающим освобождение от него, и назад уже не вернусь.
 Когда человек находится в подобном состоянии (опять же имхо) он принимает то, что буддисты называют прибежище. Тут два варианта: 
1.) Человек  принимает прибежище в том, в чем обычно привык делать нечто подобное, а именно в своем "шарике". Это равнозначно желанию напиться, или другой крайности - лозунге: "а знаете, работа спасает!"
2.) Человек принимает прибежище в чем-то, что ведет к освобождению . И это не обязательно буддизм. Тут кому что ближе и понятней. Кто-то может хотя бы просто, как посоветовал BODHIPBAHA  "если бы мы продолжали заниматься тем же самым, но немного сдвинув мотивацию в сторону альтруизма и не цепляясь за того, кто этим занимается. Поскольку это цепляние заключается в придавании излишней ЗНАЧИМОСТИ и благости СВОИМ интелектуальным словам и действиям, которые, при самом поверхностном рассмотрении оказываются вредными даже для нас самих, неведающих, что творим." И это уже не мало.

Удачи Вам, чтобы Вы не выбрали.

----------


## Yuriy

> Человек принимает прибежище в чем-то, что ведет к освобождению . И это не обязательно буддизм. Тут кому что ближе и понятней. Кто-то может хотя бы просто, как посоветовал BODHIPBAHA  "если бы мы продолжали заниматься тем же самым, но немного сдвинув мотивацию в сторону альтруизма и не цепляясь за того, кто этим занимается. Поскольку это цепляние заключается в придавании излишней ЗНАЧИМОСТИ и благости СВОИМ интелектуальным словам и действиям, которые, при самом поверхностном рассмотрении оказываются вредными даже для нас самих, неведающих, что творим." И это уже не мало.
> 
> Удачи Вам, чтобы Вы не выбрали.


«Например, одним из вопросов был вопрос о том, существует ли душа после смерти. Если вопрошающий исходит из существования некоей реальной сущности, то положительный ответ Будды утвердил бы его в этом предположении. Если бы Будда ответил отрицательно, то он бы впал в нигилизм, отрицая свое собственное существование. Поэтому отказ отвечать на эти вопросы зависит от того, как они сформулированы и от стоящих за ними предпосылок» (The new physics and cosmology, p. 220).

Тема околосмертного опыта среди прочих обсуждалась на 4-ой Mind and Life conference “Sleeping, Dreaming, and Dying”, которая произошла в октябре 1992 года, а ее материалы были опубликованы в 1997 г. [5] 

Исследования околосмертного опыта представляла Далай Ламе известный медицинский антрополог Джоан Халифакс. 

«в популяции переживших опыт сознательной клинической смерти 60% переживают покой, 37% отделение тела или внетелесный опыт, 23% входят во тьму, 16% видят свет, 10% входят в свет. Эти данные приведены в соответствии с описаниями. Иными словами, это путешествие прекращается на разных стадиях» ([5], p. 198).

Разные источники дают около 40% - доля или “популяция” переживших осознаваемую клиническую смерть среди всех переживших состояние клинической смерти или близкое к нему. Однако отмечается, что более строгий отбор данных, когда учитываются только те, кто пережил зарегистрированную реаниматологами клиническую смерть, может уменьшить эту цифру. Так, 13-летние исследования, проведенные в 10 голландских клиниках (1989-2001, руководитель проекта P. van Lommel) дали следующие результаты [3].

Из 344 переживших зарегистрированную в этих клиниках клиническую смерть (остановка сердца) только 18% помнили хоть что-нибудь, 11% пережили так называемый глубокий опыт (“core experience”), состоящий не менее чем из 6 перечисленных выше элементов. Одну из причин такой большой разницы: 40% и 11-18%, - голландские исследователи видят в том, что средний возраст их пациентов был 62.5 года (имеются данные о том, что чем моложе человек, переживающий клиническую смерть, тем с большей вероятностью он будет ее осознавать). Это было не ретроспективное исследование, а первое большое проспективное исследование, в котором опрашивались все (желающие отвечать на вопросы), пережившие клиническую смерть в этих клиниках через неделю, 2 года и 8 лет после нее. Обычно данные собираются задним числом (ретроспективные исследования) и тогда очень трудно проконтролировать условия, в которых протекал описываемый человеком опыт, а также определить частоту самого феномена осознаваемой клинической смерти.

Конкретные цифры таковы, напоминаю, что это данные по тем, кто хоть что-то помнил: если 18% помнили хоть что-то и 50% из них осознали себя умершими, то это значит, что из всех переживших клиническую смерть, только 9% осознали себя умершими. Подавляющее большинство людей (82% в этом исследовании) вообще ничего не помнит. 

Осознание себя умершим - 50%, положительные эмоции - 56%, внетелесный опыт - 24%, движение через туннельl - 31%, общение со светом - 23%, видение цвета - 23%, созерцаиние божественного ландшафта - 29%, встречи с умершими - 32%, обозор жизни - 13%, и присутствие границы - 8%. Исследователи подчеркивают, что ни частота, ни глубина околосмертного опыта не коррелируют с какими либо средствами реанимации, включая фармакологические [3]. 

В [3] описан один случай, когда 43-летний мужчина видел, как его реанимировали после констатации клинической смерти и описал некоторые детали происходившего, которые затем подтвердила медсестра. В других научных источниках описан также случай, когда женщина во время клинической смерти видела красный спортивный ботинок на крыше хирургического корпуса, который затем был убран оттуда дворником. 

В 2001-2003 годах были также опубликованы результаты исследований в одной английской клинике в течение одного года (63 случая клинической смерти от остановки сердца) [2] и данные по 116 случаям клинической смерти от остановки сердца в условиях кардиологической реанимационной [4]. Последнее важно в том смысле, что в условиях кардиологической реанимационной клиническая смерть длится не более 1-2 минуты. В голландском исследовании включены данные по клиническим смертям в кардиологической реанимационной (продолжительность 1-2 минуты), в палате (2-5минут), вне госпиталя (не менее 5 минут).

По данным англичан 11% (7 пациентов) помнили хоть что-нибудь, 6% (4 пациента) пережили глубокий опыт [4]. По 116 случаям – 10% (11 пациентов) сообщили о глубоком опыте [2].

Одним из возражений трансцендентной интерпретации этих данных является то, что во время клинической смерти делается массаж сердца, благодаря чему мозг снабжается кровью, хотя и не обогащенной кислородом. Другим – что ссылка на отсутствие мозговой активности, плоская ЭЭГ, является косвенной, т.к. еще Р.Моуди отмечал, что во время реанимации врачи спасают людей, а не измеряют им ЭЭГ. Однако имеются данные, что примерно через 15-20 секунд после остановки сердца ЭЭГ становится плоской. Считается, что если в таком состоянии мозг пробудет минут 10 при комнатной температуре, то в нем начинаются необратимые биологические изменения и человека уже нельзя спасти.

Насколько я понимаю, единственным неуязвивмым в отношении аргумента о пассивном кровоснабжении примером является описанный в научной литературе случай, когда пациентке делалась очень сложная нейрохирургическая операция и ее мозг был полностью обескоровлен на все время операции (не менее часа). Для того, чтобы в нем не начались процессы распада, ее тело было охлаждено. Эта пациентка пережила опыт глубокой осознаваемой клинической смерти, в частности, при выходе из тела она описала некоторые подробности операции, которые подтвердил медперсонал [1].

Однако вернемся к тому, что рассказывала Далай Ламе Дж.Халифакс (поскольку встреча происходила в 1992 г., то у нее не было на руках данных, приведенных выше). 

В целом Его Святейшество очень скептически отнесся к исследованиям околосмертного опыта. Одна из причин его скептицизма состояла в том, что согласно буддийским представлениям только что умерший человек не может встречаться с умершими родственниками, т.к. они либо уже должны воплотиться, либо же находиться на других планах реальности. Напомню, что встречи с умершими родственниками являются одним из универсальных элементов околосмертного опыта. Здесь важно иметь в виду, что даже больные дети, переживающие состояния близкие к смерти, описывают элементы феноменологии околосмертного опыта, в частности, видят людей, которые затем по их описаниям идентифицируются как умершие до их рождения родственники [1].

Подчеркиваю этот момент: имеющиеся данные по околосмертному опыту не соответствуют буддийским представлениям. Возможно, Далай Лама прав и те, кто занимается этими исследованиями, переоценивают их значение. Именно на это указал один из инициаторов всех встреч Далай Ламы с учеными в рамках Mind and Life institute, научный координатор этой встречи Ф. Варела в своих заключительных заметках к [5]. 

Возможно, он прав, а возможно и нет…

Еще один момент, на который обратил внимание Его Святейшество - это момент забывания того, чтобы было пережито. Вопрос о забывании не был поставлен в связи с относительно небольшой долей людей, осознающих себя во время клинической смерти, но в другом контексте. Дж.Халифакс сказала, что часто люди говорят о том, что во время встречи со светом и обзора прожитой жизни они переживают чувство полного знания, в том числе и смысла собственной жизни, но возвратившись к жизни, они точно не понят, в чем же он состоял.

«Его Святейшество отметил: «Забывание - это очень важный, когда человек помнит о том, что он знал, что-то очень важное, не может вспомнить это точно, но тем не менее ощущает, что это знание влияет на него. Является ли этот феномен общим для всех типов людей, переживших опыт клинической смерти, включая тех, чьи сообщения могут быть проверены? …

Джон подтвердила, что хотя забывание происходит не всегда, но встречается достаточно часто.

“Причина моего вопроса состоит в том, что человек действительно отделяется от тела и переживает богатый опыт, этот опыт не соотноисм с мозгом. Он совершенно отдельный. Поэтому когда человек возвращается назад и осознание снова соотносится с мозгом, то вполне возможно, что воспоминания из не соотносимого с мозгом периода не будут переносится на последующий период, соотносимый с мозгом. В то время как для человека, который переживал сноподобный опыт, все ментальные процессы будут соотносимы с мозгом, и в этом случае более вероятно, что события сноподобного опыта позже будут вспоминаться”.

Еще раз Его Святейшество был на годы впереди в плане экспериментальных исследований и проверке того, что кажется не возможным. Джоан только могла допустить, что это, похоже, действительно интересное направление исследований, но ответа на этот вопрос не существует” ([5], p. 196-197).

Такое впечатление, что проспективные исследования, проведенные в последнее время, проливают некоторый свет на вопрос, поставленный Далай Ламой, т.к. согласно [3], люди, пережившие клиническую смерть, помнят содержание своего опыта через 2 года и 8 лет. По крайней мере они рассказывают и помнят о различных его элементах, напомню, что во время глубокого опыта они переживают не менее 6 различных элементов опыта. Это парадоксально: если правы те, кто считает, что в период клинической смерти мозг не способен поддерживать мыслительную активность (а она во время клинической смерти переживается еще более яркой и насыщенной, чем в обычной жизни), то получается, что опыт, не совместимый с мозгом, тем не менее остается в памяти хотя бы небольшого числа людей и вспоминается ими годы спустя. 

С другой стороны, на этих встречах Далай Лама обращал внимание специалистов по мозгу на посмертный опыт йогинов, тела которых не подвергаются тлению при комнатной температуре в течение длительного времени (см. в этой связи: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=4489).


1. Greyson B. Near-death experiences// Varieties of anomalous experience: examining the scientific evidence. Ed. E. Cardena, S.J. Lynn, S. Krippner. American Psychological Association. Washington, DC, 2001.)

2. Greyson G. Incidence and correlates of near-death experiences in a cardiac care unite// Gen Hosp Psyhiatry, 2003, v. 25, pp. 269-276.

3. Lommel van P., Wees van R., Vincent M., Eifferich I. Near-death experience in survivors of cardiac arrest: prospective study in the Netherlands// The Lancet. Vol. 358, December 15, 2001(http://www.iands.org/dutch_study.html#how_to_find)

4. Parnia, S., Waller, D. G., Yeates, R., Fenwick, P. A qualitative and quantitative study of the incidence, features and aetiology of near death experiences in cardiac arrest survivors// Resuscitation v. 48, 2001, pp. 149-156. 

5. Sleeping, dreaming, and dying: an exploration of consciousness with the Dalai Lama; foreword by His Holliness the XIV Dalai Lama; narrated and edited by F.J.Varela; translations by B.A. Wallace and Thupten Jinpa. N.-Y., Wisdom Books, 1997.

----------


## Yuriy

> Про себя могу сказать, что я уже не толкаю перед собой этот шарик но ещё не могу от него избавиться. Он, повис у меня на шее и я вынужден тащить его за собой. Это куда сложнее, чем просто толкать его вперед. Один раз даже возникала мысль, что лучше бы я никогда и не задумывался об "игрушечности" этого шарика.


Вы не пробовали проглотить, выплюнуть, откусить, оттолкнуть его? Я не шучу.

----------


## Echo

Сообщение удалено  из-за размера.
Если хотите сослаться на небуддийские ресурсы, используйте ссылки.

----------


## Yuriy

Поскольку тема "Прошу модератора объявить список наук, обсуждаемых на этом форуме" была закрыта модератором, т.к. на БФ обсуждаются вопросы, связанные с буддизмом, а я как раз подготовил материал, который также имеет отношение к теме "О встречах Далай Ламы с учеными", то размещаю его здесь.

Для ответа на поставленный вопрос полезно знать, специалисты в каких областях науки принимали участие во встречах ученых с Далай Ламой. Вот некоторые из них. 

Mind and Life II: Consciousness at the crossroads.
Robert Livingston, M.D., Professor Emeritus of Neuroscience at the University of California, San Diego; Patricia Smith Churchland, PhD, Professor of Philosophy at the University of California, San Diego, set the context of the dialogue in the philosophical and historical origins of Western sciences of the mind. Antonio R. Damasio, M.D., Professor of Neurology at the University of Iowa College of Medicine, reviewed  findings on the relationships between the anatomy of the brain and the mental functions. Larry R. Squire, PhD, Professor of Psychiatry at the University of California, San Diego, introduced the science of memory. J. Allan Hobson, M.D., Professor of Psychiatry at he Harvard Medical School, provided an overview of current knowledge on sleep and dream states. Lewis L. Judd, M.D., Director of the National Institute of Mental Health, outlined current views on mental illness and psychopharmacology.

Одним из организаторов встреч ученых с Далай Ламой в рамках Mind and Life institute был Francisco Varela, PhD in biology from Harvard University (1970), he is the author of over 150 articles on neuroscience and cognitive science in scientific periodicals and 10 books.

Участники встречи 1997 г. в Дхармасаеле, материалы которой в 2004 г. были опубликованы в книге “The new physics and cosmology”. Anton Zeilinger, директор института экспериментальной физики и профессор университета Инсбрука в 1990-1999 (Австрия). David Finkelstein (редактор International journal of theoretical physics в течение 25 лет). Arthur Zajonc, профессор физики из колледжа в Амхерсте (США), приглашенный профессор и научный сотрудник института Макса Планка, университетов Рочестера, Ганновера и Инсбрука, редактор материалов и научный координатор встречи Далай Ламы с физиками. George Greenstein, профессор астрономии из колледжа в Амхерсте, автор многих научнопопулярных работ, вместе с Зэджонсом в 1997 он опубликовал книгу “Квантовый вызов: современные исследования оснований квантовой механики», а также Piet Hut, профессор астрофизики и интердисциплинарных исследований из Принстона.

----------


## Еремей

"Давайте наймем этого юродствуюшего умника, чтобы вместе наполнить снегом колодец". 
Знаменитая канна. Текст для коцентрации, повторяемый по слогам. Школа Цао Дун. Правда перевод мой может быть неточен.

----------


## Yuriy

> "Давайте наймем этого юродствуюшего умника, чтобы вместе наполнить снегом колодец". 
> Знаменитая канна. Текст для коцентрации, повторяемый по слогам. Школа Цао Дун. Правда перевод мой может быть неточен.


Мне больше нравится перевод с Партосом, ну на худой конец с Сизифом.

----------


## Yuriy

Поздравляю с Днем Победы! 

В первом сообщении я попросил помочь разобраться в нескольких вопросах и почти по всем получил необходимую информацию. 

По ходу обсуждения были сформулированы некоторые важные для меня идеи, которые я не нашел бы с помощью поисковых систем ни в Интернете, ни на БФ.

----------


## Schwejk

> Как раз к теме (заодно и о американском протестантском свободомыслии )
> http://www.inopressa.ru/vozdegalicia...7:07:57/darvin


О подобном же, но веселее: :-)

http://private.dax.ru/news/technolog...ch_2thermo.htm

(не знаю, может эта ссылка на БФ уже появлялась)

----------


## Yuriy

Информация о конференциях, на которых Далай Лама и другие духовные буддийские лидеры встречаются с учеными, проходит по буддийским форумам discussionlist, meditationlist, регистрация через: 

The University of Wisconsin has a new web interface for our list. This interface is very user friendly and can be useful for changing your email  address, subscribing or unsubscribing to the lists and for reading the  archives. The interface can be accessed at this URL:

http://www.doit.wisc.edu/lists/wisclist/login.asp

*Например:*

You might be interested in the full program of ICCP2005 / IX WCC that is now available: http://www.congrex.se/ICCP2005/prog-at-a-glance-fs.html In an extraordinary meeting of minds Dr. Tenzin Gyatso (HH the 14th Dalai Lama) will discuss with Profs A.T. Beck and P. Salkovskis issues of mutual interest, coordinated by: Astrid Palm Beskow, Ph.D. Among many other themes, Buddhist Psychology and mindfulness will be a main topic at this historical convention. 

*Или:*

1st International Conference on Mind and Its Potential
Sydney, Australia 
24 & 25 September 2005
This extraordinary meeting of leaders in philosophy, psychology, science and religion explores the most important issue of our lives. A.B.Wallace is one of the invited speakers. 

This conference is an initiative of the Vajrayana Institute. For full details visit the web site at www.mindanditspotential.com.au.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> О подобном же, но веселее: :-)
> http://private.dax.ru/news/technolo...ech_2thermo.htm


Бу-га-га!!!
Следующим шагом американских свободомыслящих протестантов должна быть поправка, которая отменяет ограничения на скорость света. Они ведь живут в свободной стране, елы-палы!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

Это утка, вобще-то, вы остальные новости на private.dax.ru почитайте, там есть хорошие.

А вот ограничение скорости света давно отменить пора! Мешает сильно! Только разгонишься немного..  :Smilie:

----------


## Schwejk

> Это утка, вобще-то, вы остальные новости на private.dax.ru почитайте, там есть хорошие.


Я же говорю:"О подобном, но веселее" :-)

PS Я не пойму, как народ читает ту статью, на которую я сослался - у меня линк не открывается, форум его покорёжил :-)

----------


## Yuriy

Случайное стечение обстоятельств навело меня на мысль разместить здесь главу "Lucid dreaming" из "Sleeping, dreaming and dying". Она приведена почти полностью, за исключением двух диаграмм и пояснений к первой из них, которые интересны только специалистам.

----------


## Yuriy

Mind and Life XIII: Investigating the Mind 2005
The Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation
DAR Constitution Hall, Washington DC
November 8 - 10, 2005

Preliminary Conference Registration Information 

General and Student Admission
Conference registration, both general admission and student tickets, will be available through Ticketmaster beginning in July, 2006. If you have signed up for Conference Updates you will be notified when registrations open. 

Admission Pricing:
General Admission $395 
Student Admission $195 

VIP Sponsorship Registration
The Mind and Life Institute has create a limited number of sponsorship opportunities for individuals and organizations that would like to help support this meeting and the work of the Mind and Life Institute. 
If you are interested in becoming a meeting sponsor with special reserved seating, please go to sponsorship registration information to view the sponsorship opportunities. 

Sign Up Here for Updates About "Investigating the Mind 2005" 
The Mind and Life Institute will send out periodic email announcements and updates on our November, 8-10, 2005 meeting Investigating the Mind 2005: The Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation. These emails will provide more information about the program, registration dates, ticketing, prices, seating and other important meeting topics. 
https://app.etapestry.com/hosted/Min...ngtheMind.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Сегодня утром обнаружил, что у меня 5 очков в нарушениях. С моей точки зрения, я не давал рекламы.

----------


## Yuriy

Содержание сообщений этого треда показывает, что в контексте темы «Буддизм и наука» также важна тема межконфессиональных взаимоотношений. Часто различаются следующие типы: эксклюзивизм, плюрализм, инклюзивизм и продолжение диалога.

*Эксклюзивизм.*

Классической реакцией одной конфессии на другие является простое утверждение ее истинности и ложности всех остальных, которое по возможности подтверждается ссылками на священные тексты данной традиции. Признание истинности духовного опыта, явно содержащегося в иных религиозных традициях, затрудняет безапелляционное их игнорирование. 

*Плюрализм.*

Это противоположная точка зрения, утверждающая, что все мировые религиозные традиции существуют на равных основаниях. Все основные религиозные традиции считаются одинаково значимыми, хотя и обладающими разными культурными особенностями и разными путями достижения духовного совершенства, а их различные описания Реальности считаются разными масками, скрывающими невыразимость Истинного. Основанием для плюрализма служит уверенность в том, что Истинный не может быть неизвестным или недоступным для какого-либо достаточно долго существующего сообщества. Плюрализм в отношении к религиозным традициям, существующий в большинстве западных обществ, мешает какой-либо религиозной группе успешно навязывать свои ценности в том числе и в качестве ограничений для деятельности науки, финансируемой обществом. 

Известной метафорой, имеющей смысл в первую очередь в плюралистическом контексте, является представление об основателях мировых религий, как об учителях человечества, именно так о Будде и Иисусе пишет Далай Лама в «Политике доброты».
http://www.universalinternetlibrary....?cat=72&page=1

*Инклюзивизм.*

Теми, кто не отвергает духовный опыт своих собратьев, разделяется точка зрения о том, что у них есть чему поучиться, а также, что Бог оставил Свои свидетельства везде и во все времена. Инклюзивизм не отрицает, что другие традиции имеют подлинный опыт, но и не отрицает окончательного и наиболее авторитетного самораскрытия Реальности именно в своей традиции. Он, скорее, устанавливает границы, в пределах которых можно найти приемлемое решение, чем предлагает само решение. Так, например, индуизм, самый толерантный по своей способности включать в себя элементы других традиций, ограничивает то, что может быть включено в него: Иисус принимается как один из аватаров, но не как единственный Сын Божий. 

Аналогично в буддизме Иисус понимается как боддхисатва. Так, например: "The Dalai Lama was asked what question he would ask if he met Jesus. He said, "For me, as a Buddhist, my attitude toward Jesus Christ is that he was either a fully enlightened being or a bodhisattva [a being who aids others to enlightenment] of a very high spiritual realization. . . . The first question I would ask is, ‘Could you describe the nature of the Father?’ " ("The Good Heart", p. 83)
http://www.equip.org/free/DB404.htm

*Продолжение диалога.*

«Те, кто занимает позицию когнитивного подхода, будут склоняться к инклюзивизму, поскольку суждения в их понимании могут быть или истинными или ложными. Сторонники опытно-экспрессивного и культурно-лингвистического подхода, видимо, будут способны воспринять разные формы плюрализма.  … Поскольку религия в основе своей говорит о некоем внутреннем отношении, а также об образе жизни сообщества, то нужно ожидать серьезных культурных различий между различными религиозными традициями, и нужно поощрять их, поскольку то, что подходит одному человеку или обществу, совершенно не обязательно подойдет другому. .. Однако, поскольку каждая религия содержит также и когнитивный элемент, выражающий ее суть, проблема несовместимости позиций вновь остается нерешенной.
	Инклюзивизм близок к критическому реализму … Он признает, что общение с божественным универсально для всего человечества, и приветствует поиски понимания его разнообразных форм и описаний наряду с признанием того, что каждая традиция и сообщество видят реальность со своей точки зрения, и эта точка зрения определяется культурой. Ему известно, что интерпретация и опыт переплетены, но он уверен в том, что за всем этим стоит истинная Реальность, правдоподобное понимание которой мы пытаемся найти, и верит, что эта Реальность такова, что понимание ее, по крайней мере до какой-то степени, доступно человечеству.
	Все сильнее ощущение, что ни один из этих классических подходов – эксклюзивизм, плюрализм, инклюзивизм не соответствует всей сложности и запутанности взаимоотношений мировых религиозных традиций. Этот в полном смысле слова экуменический диалог находится пока на самой ранней стадии» (Дж.Полкинхорн. Наука и богословие. Введение. М., ББИ, 2004).

Очень большой потенциал для диалога Далай Лама видит в области духовных практик: “… there is tremendous convergence and a potential for mutual enrichment through dialogue between the Buddhist and Christian traditions, especially in the areas of ethics and spiritual practice, such as the practices of compassion, love, meditation, and the enhancement of tolerance. And I feel that this dialogue could go very far and reach a deep level of understanding” (The Good Heart, p. 81).
http://www.equip.org/free/DB404.htm


*Наука как место встречи.*

Размышления над связью между научным и религиозным пониманием могло бы послужить местом встречи различных религиозных традиций. Иногда предлагаются следующие вопросы к размышлению, многие из них, как мы видели, активно обсуждаются на встречах Далай Ламы с учеными.

«Как мы понимаем природу физического мира и нашу связь с ним? Какого рода знания мы можем достичь? Что означает восточная концепция майа, часто понимаемая на Западе как утверждение, что мы живем в иллюзорном мире?

Каковы отношения между религиозной метафизикой и присущей квантовой теории смесью структурности и гибкости изображаемой ею картиной сети взаимосвязанных событий, составляющих вместе единство-в-раздельности? Отмечают ли естественные (не западные) последователи индуизма и буддизма то же сходство, что некоторые западные авторы приписывают востоxной мысли и квантовой теории?

Как история космической эволюции, продолжающаяся 15 миллиардов лет, и биологическая эволюция, продолжающаяся больше 4 миллиардов лет, соотносятся с рассказами о сотворении, существующими в различных религиозных традициях?

Могут ли глубокая глубокая интеллектуальная познаваемость (интеллигибельность) мира и «необоснованная эффективность математики» служить признаком существования (Мирового) Разума?

Может ли наличие точной настройки мировых законов природы на человека быть признаком наличия Замысла?

Как могут точки зрения нейрофизиологии, психологии и философии сознания повлиять на наше понимание человека? Существует ли ясная и устойчивая концепция человеческой личности?

Каково значение научных предсказаний возможного коллапса и разрушения мира?

Может ли аналогия с научным сообществом помочь понять соотношение в религиозной жизни между когнитивным и экспрессивным подходом и жизнью, руководимой религиозными сообществами?

Какую роль восходящее мышление, такое естественное для ученого, который идет от фактов к их пониманию, должно играть в интеллектуальной оценке религиозных утверждений?” (там же, с. 134-135).

----------


## Yuriy

По буддийскому форуму, на который я ссылался выше прошло следующее предложение.

MLRN Discussion List
What are the Best Scientific Studies of Consciousness? 

We at the University of Toronto hope to find out, with your help. Please 
take a moment to fill out our questionnaire. It has only three main 
questions, and takes about 15 minutes to complete, at the following URL:

http://surveyshare.com/survey/take/?sid=19337

Or simply fill in your answers below and email us back. We will be glad to send you the results of the survey. Bernard Baars will soon announce our survey in Science and Consciousness
Review and Anthony Freeman has agreed to announce it in The Journal of
Consciousness Studies. Besides this broad-brush approach, we have been
getting answers to our three main questions from leading people in
Neuroscience and Meditation studies. 


Our next step in seeking expert opinion in this area is to address this list.

P.s. If you do not have time to fill out the entire survey, we would appreciate your answer to just the first question.


 Section A: Survey
1a) What do you consider the most important or influential scientific study (or set of studies) ever done about consciousness? (Please include Specific References if possible):

1b) Why was this study (or were these studies) the most important or influential? 

1c) What made this/these studies the most important or influential?
- Stirred up controversy
- Sparked subsequent related research
- Opened new areas of research into consciousness
- Changed our understanding of human consciousness dramatically
- Had a great effect on how we treat patients, or some other practicalconsequence
- Some other reason: 
- 

2) What is the biggest challenge remaining for the science of consciousness? (i.e. What empirical or theoretical question most needs to 
be answered - or what practical problem addressed - to further advance this science?)

3) Why has there been such a resurgence of interest in the science of consciousness in the last decade or so? (i.e. why so many new journals and scientific associations and conferences devoted to the science of consciousness since the 1990's?)

4) Is there anything you would like to add about the science of consciousness that was not addressed by our previous questions? 
- 
Section B: Demographics
- 5) Personal Demographics (for statistical purposes only-all answers will remain anonymous)
Age

Gender
-Female
– Male

City of Residence 

Country of Residence

University Affiliation ? 

Professor
 Graduate Student
 Undergraduate Student
Other Occupation?

Which University Department or Which Occupation? 


6) How are you involved in the science of consciousness? 

7) How central is the science of consciousness to your work? 
- Focal
- Peripheral
- Marginal
- Not Relevant
- 

If you would like to be informed of the results of this study please email us the address you would like us to respond to.
- 

In case you're not sure of who wrote that great piece on consciousness or what
the title was, here are two great bibliographies:

http://consc.net/online.html (over 2300 papers compiled by David Chalmers, sorted by topic, author name; with links to the papers)

http://home.earthlink.net/~dravita/ (by Ralph Ellis and Natika Newton, in alphabetical order by primary author; annotated)

----------


## Yuriy

Отношение Далай Ламы XIV  к науке, его внимание к связи науки и Тибетского буддийского образования, привлечению тибетских ученых к научным исследованиям для активизации Тибетской философской традиции. 

Постоянные переводчики Далай Ламы на конференциях Mind and Life I – XIII (1987 – 2005) 

Архив конференций Mind and Life I - XII: http://www.mindandlife.org/past.conf.html


*The Dalai Lama's Interest in Science*
Less well known is his intense personal interest in the sciences. His Holiness has said that if he were not a monk, he would have liked to have been an engineer. As a youth in Lhasa it was he who was called on to fix broken machinery in the Potala Palace, be it a clock or a car. A highlight of his first trip to the west in 1973 was a visit to the astronomy observatory at Cambridge University. 
Over the years he has enjoyed connections with many scientists, including long friendships with Sir Karl Raimund Popper, the renowned philosopher of science, and physicists Von Weisacker and David Bohm. He has accepted invitations to participate in many conferences on science and spirituality. It was at one such conference, the Alpbach Symposia on Consciousness in 1983, that His Holiness met Dr. Francisco Varela. Their discussions on brain science and Buddhism continued informally for a few years, and eventually, with the facilitation of Adam Engle, led to more extensive, planned meetings with a formal agenda for a dialogue between Buddhism and science, and the formation of the Mind and Life Institute. Since the first Mind and Life Conference in 1987, His Holiness has regularly dedicated a full week of his busy schedule to the biennial meetings. 

*An Ongoing Dialogue with Western Science*
Along with his vigorous interest in learning about the newest developments in science, His Holiness brings to bear both a voice for the humanistic implications of the findings, and a high degree of intuitive methodological sophistication. As well as engaging personally in dialogue with Western scientists and encouraging scientific research into Buddhist meditative practices, he has led a campaign to introduce basic science education in Tibetan Buddhist monastic colleges and academic centers, and has encouraged Tibetan scholars to engage with science as a way of revitalizing the Tibetan philosophical tradition. His Holiness believes that science and Buddhism share a common objective: to serve humanity and create a better understanding of the world. He feels that science offers powerful tools for understanding the interconnectedness of all life, and that such understanding provides an essential rationale for ethical behavior and the protection of the environment. His Holiness summarized these ideas in his Nobel prize acceptance speech: 
"With the ever growing impact of science on our lives, religion and spirituality have a greater role to play reminding us of our humanity. There is no contradiction between the two. Each gives us valuable insights into the other. Both science and the teachings of the Buddha tell us of the fundamental unity of all things. This understanding is crucial if we are to take positive and decisive action on the pressing global concern with the environment." 

http://www.investigatingthemind.org/hhdl.science.html

*Постоянные переводчики Далай Ламы на конференциях Mind and Life.*

*THUPTEN JINPA*  was educated in the classical Tibetan monastic academia and received the highest academic degree of Geshe Lharam (equivalent to a doctorate in divinity). Jinpa also holds a BA in philosophy and a Ph.D. in religious studies, both from the University of Cambridge, U.K, where he also worked as a research fellow for three years. Since 1985, he has been the principal translator to the Dalai Lama, accompanying him to the United States, Canada, and Europe. He has translated and edited many books by the Dalai Lama, including the recent New York Time's bestseller Ethics for the New Millennium. 

His published works include also scholarly articles on various aspects of Tibetan culture, Buddhism and philosophy, including the entries on Tibetan philosophy for Encyclopedia of Asian Philosophy recently released by Routledge, UK. His two latest works are Songs of Spiritual Experience: Tibetan Poems of Awakening and Insight (co-authored) and Self, Reality and Reason in Tibetan Thought. He is on the advisory board of various educational and cultural organizations in North America, Europe and India, and is also the book reviews editor for Contemporary Buddhism, a bi-annual, interdisciplinary journal exploring the interface between Buddhism and modern society. He is currently the president and the editor-in-chief of the Institute of Tibetan Classics, a non-profit educational organization dedicated to translating key Tibetan classics into contemporary languages. 

*B. ALAN WALLACE*  is president of The Santa Barbara Institute for the Interdisciplinary Study of Consciousness. He trained for many years as a monk in Buddhist monasteries in India and Switzerland. He has taught Buddhist theory and practice in Europe and America since 1976 and has served as interpreter for numerous Tibetan scholars and contemplatives, including H. H. the Dalai Lama. After graduating summa cum laude from Amherst College, where he studied physics and the philosophy of science, he earned his M.A. and Ph.D. in religious studies at Stanford University. He has edited, translated, authored, and contributed to more than thirty books on Tibetan Buddhism, medicine, language, and culture, and the interface between science and religion. 

His published works include Choosing Reality: A Buddhist View of Physics and the Mind (Snow Lion, 1996), The Bridge of Quiescence: Experiencing Buddhist Meditation (Open Court, 1998), The Taboo of Subjectivity: Toward a New Science of Consciousness (Oxford, 2000), and Buddhism and Science: Breaking New Ground (Columbia University Press 2003).
http://www.alanwallace.org/

----------


## Yuriy

> Обращаю Ваше внимание на новые формы интеллектуально-религиозной деятельности, которых лет 15 назад просто не было, и которые собирают  людей, интересующихся как фундаментальной наукой, так и религиозной тематикой. В ББИ (www.standrews.ru) на днях закончился конкурс «Богословие, философия и наука: различие путей и единство цели», в котором приняли участие 150 человек. Всех их я не знаю, но я знаю, что среди них есть очень серьезные люди.


Нашел еще 66 человек.

Всего на 13 конференциях Mind and Life institute (за исключением 11-ой) выступало (с учетом будущей 13-ой) 66 человек, Далай Лама и 2 его постоянных переводчика. 12 из них участвовали более чем в одной конференции. На получастных встречах Mind and Life I – X (1987 – 2002) принимало участие 6 – 7 человек, на XIII заявлено 22 человека . 

Архив конференций Mind and Life I - XII: http://www.mindandlife.org/past.conf.html

Докладчики Mind and Life XIII, выступавшие на других конференциях.
http://www.investigatingthemind.org/speakers.html

*RICHARD J. DAVIDSON.*
Научный координатор Mind and Life V, XII, участник Mind and Life VIII, IX.

He is the William James and Vilas Research Professor of Psychology and Psychiatry and Director of the W.M. Keck Laboratory for Functional Brain Imaging and Behavior at the University of Wisconsin-Madison. He received his Ph.D. from Harvard University in Psychology and has been at Wisconsin since 1984. Dr. Davidson is internationally renowned for his research on the neural substrates of emotion and emotional disorders. He has published more than 150 articles, many chapters and reviews and edited 9 books. He is the recipient of numerous awards for his research including a National Institute of Mental Health Research Scientist Award, a MERIT Award from NIMH, an Established Investigator Award from the National Alliance for Research in Schizophrenia and Affective Disorders (NARSAD), the William James Fellow Award from the American Psychological Society, and the Hilldale award from the University of Wisconsin-Madison. 
He directs the NIMH-funded Wisconsin Center for Affective Science, the Center for Mind-Body Interaction and the NIMH Training program in Emotion Research. He is a Fellow of the American Association for the Advancement of Science, the American Psychological Association and the American Psychological Society. He is currently the Founding Co-Editor of the new American Psychological Association journal Emotion. Dr. Davidson is Past-President of the Society for Research in Psychopathology and of the Society for Psychophysiological Research. He was the 1997 Distinguished Scientific Lecturer for the American Psychological Association. He served as a Core Member of the MacArthur Foundation Research Network in Mind-Body Interaction and is currently a member of the Board of Scientific Counselors, NIMH. He was the year 2000 recipient of the most prestigious award given by the American Psychological Association for lifetime achievement-the Distinguished Scientific Contribution Award.
(Lab for Affective Neuroscience):
http://psyphz.psych.wisc.edu/ (Keck Lab): http://tezpur.keck.waisman.wisc.edu/ 

*ADAM ENGLE.*
Директор Mind and Life institute, координатор всех конференций, участник Mind and Life XII.

He is a lawyer, businessman, and entrepreneur who has divided his professional life between the for-profit and non-profit sectors. Mr. Engle received his J.D. degree from the Harvard Law School and his M.B.A. from the Stanford Graduate School of Business. In the for-profit sector, He began his career as a lawyer, practicing for 10 years in Beverly Hills, Albuquerque, Santa Barbara, and Teheran. After leaving the practice of law, he formed an investment management firm, focusing on global portfolio management on behalf of individual clients. He also started several business ventures in the United States and Australia. He currently runs the Engle Capital Group in Boulder, Colorado. 
Mr. Engle began working with various groups in the non-profit sector in 1970. He first came in contact with the Tibetan community in 1974, and has been working with them since then. He co-founded the Mind and Life dialogues in 1983, and formed the Mind and Life Institute in 1990. In 1993, he founded the Colorado Friends of Tibet, a statewide Tibetan support group based in Boulder. He also founded a speakers' series at the Stanford Business School entitled "Integrity and Compassion in Business." He was a founding member of the Social Venture Network, and is a member of the World Business Academy. 

*JOAN HALIFAX*  
Вместе с F.Varela, A.Engle, M. Sautman стоит у истоков Mind and Life institute, встреча этих четырех человек в октябре 1985 г. в Ojai Foundation, который возглавляет Галифакс, и их решение сконцентрироваться в диалоге науки с буддизмом на науках о сознании и жизни (mind and life) дало тему первой конференции, а также название Mind and Life institute. На русский язык переведена ее книга «The Human Encounter with Death», написанная совместно с С.Грофом:
Гроф С., Галифакс Дж. Человек перед лицом смерти. М., 1995. 301с. (РАН ИНИОН). 
http://lib.ru/FILOSOF/GROF/death.txt 
http://lib.ru/PSIHO/GROF/ 

Участвовала в Mind and Life IV.

She received a Ph.D. in medical anthropology/psychology from University of Miami, 1968. Since then, she has held diverse positions, including researcher of Ethnomusicology, Columbia University, NIMH, and head of the Ojai Foundation, CA. Currently, she is president of the Upaya Foundation in New Mexico, which includes a community facility for the dying. 
Dr. Halifax is the author of several articles and books including The Human Encounter with Death (with S. Grof) (Norton, 1973), Shamanism (Cross Roads, 1984), and Fruitful Darkness (Harper and Row, 1994). She has carried out extensive cross-cultural studies of various topics and pioneered studies on death and dying. She is also a Buddhist practitioner and a lineage holder in the Tiep Order of Thich Nhat Hanh. 

*JON KABAT-ZINN*  
Участник Mind and Life III, IX.

He is founder and former executive director of the Center for Mindfulness in Medicine, Health Care, and Society and Professor of Medicine Emeritus at the University of Massachusetts Medical School. He is also the founder and former director of the Stress Reduction Clinic. He is the author of Full Catastrophe Living: Using the Wisdom of Your Body and Mind to Face Stress, Pain and Illness; Wherever You Go, There You Are: Mindfulness Meditation in Everyday Life; co-author, with his wife Myla, of Everyday Blessings: The Inner Work of Mindful Parenting; and author of Coming to Our Senses: Healing Ourselves and the World Through Mindfulness. He received his Ph.D. in molecular biology from MIT in 1971. 
His research since 1979 has focused on mind/body interactions for healing and on the clinical applications and cost-effectiveness of mindfulness meditation training for people with chronic pain and stress-related disorders, including a work-site study of the effects of mindfulness-based stress reduction (MBSR) on the brain and how it processes emotions, particularly under stress, and on the immune system (in collaboration with Dr. Richard Davidson). He has trained groups of judges, business leaders, lawyers, Catholic priests, and Olympic athletes (the 1984 Olympic Men's Rowing Team) in mindfulness, as well as directed multi-year programs in the inner city and in the Massachusetts state prison system. 
He also conducts professional training retreat programs in MBSR for health professionals around the world. He has received several awards from educational and medical centers for his work. He is a Founding Fellow of the Fetzer Institute, a Fellow of the Society of Behavioral Medicine, and the founding convener of the Consortium of Academic Health Centers for Integrative Medicine. He was a participant and presenter at Mind and Life III. 

*MATTHIEU RICARD*  
Участник Mind and Life VIII, X, XII.

He has been a Buddhist monk for twenty years at Shechen Monastery in Nepal and is the French interpreter for the Dalai Lama. Born in France in 1946, he did a Ph.D. in cell genetics at the Institut Pasteur under Nobel Laureate François Jacob and wrote the widely read book Animal Migrations (Hill and Wang, 1969). He first visited India in 1967, where he began studying and practicing Tibetan Buddhism. He has lived in the Himalayan region since 1972, training for many years under the personal guidance of Dilgo Khyentse Rinpoche, one of the Dalai Lama's teachers. 
He is the author of The Monk and the Philosopher (Schocken, 1999), a best-seller book of dialogues with his father, the French philosopher Jean-François Revel, which has been translated into twenty-one languages, as well as The Quantum and the Lotus (Crown Publishing) a dialogue with the astrophysicist Trinh Xuan Thuan, Journey to Enlightenment, a photo book on the life of Khyentse Rinpoche (Aperture, 1996, reprinted as The Spirit of Tibet, 2001), and numerous translations of Tibetan texts, including The Life of Shabkar, (State University of New York Press, 1994, reprinted 2001 Ithaca, Snow Lion Publications) and The Heart Treasure (Boston, Shambhala Publications). He has been made a knight of the French National Order of Merit. 

*SHARON SALZBERG*
Участница Mind and Life III.

She has been teaching meditation retreats worldwide for almost 30 years. She is a co-founder of the Insight Meditation Society in Barre, Massachusetts, The Barre Center for Buddhist Studies and The Forest Refuge, a new center for long term meditation practice. 
Sharon is the author of Faith: Trusting Your Own Deepest Experience, published by Riverhead Books, Lovingkindness: The Revolutionary Art of Happiness and A Heart as Wide as the World, both published by Shambhala Publications.

----------


## Yuriy

Quirin Schiermeier. Quantum physics: The philosopher of photons // Nature 434, 1066 (28 April 2005) 

“Nature” о миссии познакомить с физикой более широкую аудиторию, которую после встреч с Далай Ламой в 1997-1998 гг. взял на себя Антон Цейлингер, его исследованиях квантовой нелокальности, в том числе и об экспериментах, имеющих коммерческое значение, его видении будущего этой области физики.

«When the Dalai Lama made a return visit to Zeilinger's lab, then in Innsbruck, a year after their first meeting (эта встреча описана в книге «The new physics and cosmology” – Yuriy), he confessed to having difficulties with the philosophical implications of quantum physics, especially the role of chance and causality in nature. As the idea of determinism is central to Buddhism, the existence of purely random acts might call into question Buddhist doctrine, he said».

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal.../4341066a.html.

----------


## Yuriy

Фрагмент интервью «Investigating the Space of the Invisible» с профессором Arthur Zajonc, членом директорского и научного советов Mind and Life institute, участником и научным координатором многих встреч Далай Ламы с учеными, которое взял у него 15 октября 2003 г. Otto Scharmer. 

Полный текст интервью: 
http://www.dialogonleadership.org/Zajonc.html#one

XXI. A Scientist - Dalai Lama Dialogue at MIT 

COS: I did want to bring up one final example that has been quite an experience for me-the event you put on with the Dalai Lama and all the others of your circle. It was quite amazing. There were maybe 1,100 in the audience?

Arthur Zajonc: Yeah, 1,100.

COS: We sat there for a couple of hours, and something took place. When I returned on that first evening, all of a sudden I realized that my whole sense of self and my own personal field were really impacted. It was almost as if I had meditated for a week or so in nature. You are really operating from an enhanced and much more open field around you, a sort of clearing, ofLichtung. That's when I first realized the impact, apart from all the intellectual stimulus, which was of course more tangible.

And you have been right at the center of this Dalai Lama circle. Could you comment on what that experience was like for you?

Arthur Zajonc: Well, first of all, your experience wasn't unique at all. I was struck by how many people like you came up afterward, people of accomplishment with experience in conferences and meetings. I could see they experienced the field that you are talking about, and it had nothing to do specifically with the content, although the content was quite interesting and they found it stimulating. There was something about the geometry of relationships, the way the whole gathering was held, the nature of the dialogue and exchange, which created an aura into which they moved. It wasn't just us on stage in the aura. The whole assembly moved into it. It was sustained for the full two days. The next week, I met with three or four people from the Amherst area and later with a larger group, and it was still echoing in those who attended. It took a couple of weeks for it to actually settle out. But, the aura is residual. For a couple of weeks, this was just simply a part of people's field.

That was an unusual phenomenon. I have been to other gatherings that had a similar effect. One was a three day vigil and memorial for a young person's death. For days afterwards, where the vigil and other events took place, the experience was like a waterscape, because the space was all alive and you felt it in the landscape itself.

So there are crossings and mergings that take place. Thresholds are crossed in those situations and this should I think be noticed, be honored. You could ask why it happens. What caused it? It would be very un-Goethean to look for the mechanical cause, to ask what the essential conditions of appearance were.

COS: And what did happen?

Arthur Zajonc: It's a very difficult thing to pin down. I've worked now with the Dalai Lama on several occasions and moderated or led conversations at four of them, if you count the MIT event. My general experience has been that in working with him, with the Buddhist scholars, and a good group of scientists, something of this nature happens to some degree.

Part of the formula is that, first of all, the Dalai Lama has his own presence. It's unusual in a certain way, because he's a very normal kind of guy. He doesn't come across immediately as having a larger field than a normal person.

COS: True.

Arthur Zajonc: But his field is a kind of indirection. It's not projection. It's actually an indirection, a kind of self-negation. Just being who he is, being very understated and very modern in that sense. His presence works much more from the periphery. The participants, if they're chosen reasonably well -and they are not necessarily Buddhists (in fact, most of the scientists who show up have no Buddhist connections) - bring the part of them that is their largest and most humane dimension with them. They don't factor it out and leave it at the door as often happens in the academy. They bring it into the conversation with him. They bring heartfelt questions and problems, even if they're framed in very small, scientific terminologies. Something of that deeper set of commitments and longings are there with them. It's a bit like when I was 19 or 20 and going through my existential crisis. I refused to factor out the cultural and existential questions. I wanted to bring them with me into my life of science. I believe they all want to do that, but they haven't been able to

Now they're with him, they have traveled to India perhaps, because they want to bring their commitments and longings as well as their science to him and so they bring it to the whole gathering. So his modest presence does provide a singular opportunity for people to bring all of who they are into the space.

Second, they discover that when the Buddhists speak, they speak with such brilliance and such intelligence that their hopes aren't dashed. A lot of times in similar settings, you bring your hopes and you get religious dogma. You want to come as a scientist with all your intelligence and all your inarticulate longings and be met on the other side. You long to be met by intelligence concerning the existential questions that you really aren't able to deal with too well. But what you get are pieties. Simple statements about what you should do and shouldn't do with your life. Then you think, "Oh, who needs this? Let's get back to where I was. At least I was doing an honest day's work as a scientist. I'm not going to go and jump off a cliff or buy into something. Let the others do that."

But you discover with the Buddhist scholars and the Dalai Lama that you don't get pieties. The response you get is the fruit of thousands of years, literally 2,000 years, of contemplative practice and intellectual effort, with lots of sophistication. All the big issues are present in their treatment of mind or ethics, together with a nuanced discussion of consciousness. So a kind of joy starts to creep in that sometimes becomes almost intoxicating in the small group discussions. You'll start to experience the way the Buddhists are handling the question, the way the Dalai Lama is chiming in, the way the scientists are performing right at the top of their level. They're asking all the hardest questions of themselves and everyone is willing to be vulnerable. The Buddhists are not taking advantage of the scientist's vulnerability. They're speaking right into it with their most precious thoughts and their own questions. You think, "This is research. This is research at the highest possible human level. This is what we're designed to do, not just think clever thoughts, but deep thoughts, large thoughts, and compassionate thoughts, to act compassionately, and be good to one another. And have fun while we're doing it."

I recall one such moment vividly. It was after two days of meetings in 2002, at the end of an afternoon session in Dharmasala. The Dalai Lama got up, thanked everybody, and left the room. I looked around. Everybody was standing, of course. They all looked at me and went, "Wow." The whole afternoon had lifted off. Everybody in the room felt so alive. You really felt that this is what we came to be and do, and it echoed for the whole evening.

Sometimes the sessions are a little more mundane. There's good quality material, things happen, but they expand to a certain point and then contract. But when you get two or three times like that in a meeting, you're really pleased. By the end, you feel that somehow or other a great wealth has been achieved where each person has brought his or her very best and contributed it, with great integrity, openness, and no dogma. Everybody is there to discover. We could all be wrong. We'll dare to say certain things normally not said. We're not pushing anything on the other. We offer our best with great open-mindedness, great hope, and affection.

As a moderator, what I've discovered is that, in order to create during a relatively short time a certain capacity for exchange and trust, I have to be willing, in the right measure and with the right words, to encourage people to dare to go further. They have to be willing, without prying or pushing beyond what's appropriate, to come back to the issue and to go further with it in the room. I ask people to go a little deeper, to be a little more open than they just were. You know in your mind, as a good moderator, who each of these people are. So you know the hidden cards they're not playing, the hidden things they long to say. But it's like standing guard over them. You honor their reticence, but you encourage them to go further. You have to open the door and say, "It's okay to say what I know you want to say, and it's okay for you to respond." I may know how the dialogue will go ahead of time, as the moderator. I could write it down for you. But I can't insert myself. What I can do is say to you, "Wouldn't you like to take what you said before a little further? I think that we could go further here and open up the question." And then I turn to the Dalai Lama, who may be reluctant, and say, "I know he's not going as far as he wants to go or could go. But, Your Holiness, we've just heard this and this. Couldn't the Buddhists say a little something more about this?" Then you can see him trying to decide whether he dares to do it or whether it'll be an affront or whether it'll be skillful means. Then, if you've judged correctly, he comes in. The others come back. And then you just feel that you've moved up another notch or two, and the whole room starts to become more dense and more alive. The field starts to become more energized.

So the moderator has to be constantly listening for opportunities to serve that other purpose, which is not my goal but the goal of the community. When it works and when you can then crystallize or summarize what has happened for people so that it all stays clear and lucid in front of them, then you are of service.

In terms of the group, the collective, and how to serve the collective, that's where I've had most of my experience. I've tried to play a positive role in the social groups I've been in. But I have not been a convener or an architect of those groups. The kinds of groups that I have been part of had an intellectual or a thematic agenda, like the Dalai Lama or the Mind & Life conferences, or there has been a project agenda, where I and others want to create a new institution or take on an important task. 

…

I've been part of many Dalai Lama events. I'm on the board of directors and the scientific board of the Mind and Life Institute. Part of the genius of the events has been steadfastness over 18 years of history and faithfulness. It was near collapse two years ago. When Cisco [Francisco Varela] died, Adam Engle (the president) didn't see how to go forward. Through talking with many of his close friends, the right ideas and the courage came into the group, and he went on without Francisco, finding a slightly different way of proceeding. I think Cisco would be pleased. But it's taken on a different form. I think that ripeness was there. We've done it so many times and knew our roles so well. We had built up a trust.

The remarkable thing is the level of commitment his illness put into it. When we were Dharamsala in 2002, Cisco had already died, and His Holiness spoke about his loss.

Then he spoke about the work that we were doing and how it really wasn't about any of us. It wasn't that he didn't care for each individual, honor them, and love them in his own way. Still it wasn't a personal thing. The Dalai Lama wasn't meeting scientists merely out of personal curiosity. He was interested in many of the scientific discoveries we discussed, but before long, it was clear this was something that had larger significance, both for the Buddhist community and, I think he believes also, for the West. He doesn't want to say that, but I'll certainly say it.

So his level of commitment has increased over the years to the point where it is one of the three main focuses of what he's doing. He's working for an autonomous province in Tibet. He's teaching his monks. And he's meeting with science groups. He said to us that he will continue until he can't do it anymore, and then it should go on after him. It will go on differently after he dies, or after he's incapacitated, but he feels our explorations should go on.

So an earnestness and quality of commitment have grown into the whole movement and this has been a real blessing. The core group is pretty committed and quite diverse. They're not all Buddhists but we are committed to seeing the dialogue take place.

…

So it's a mystery. You can't program it. In that sense, it's not a causal mechanism. It's a way of being with each other. It's a way of opening the heart to another, being vulnerable and being open. Many of the people in our meetings have been colleagues or friends for 10 years or 15 years. Alan Wallace and I used to sit just like this in these chairs. For nearly four years, we sat and talked like this, every week. I knew at one point during those conversations that I would be with him and the Dalai Lama together. I never said anything about it. I just knew that somehow that was going to happen.

COS: When was that?

Arthur Zajonc: About 12 years ago.

COS: So you met with him every week?

Arthur Zajonc: Yeah, you could say he was my student. I mean, I was also his student. We're almost the same age. He'd done the equivalent of a full Ph.D., advanced studies in Tibetan Buddhism while a monk in India and Switzerland. I'd done my study and research over here. When we met we held our own Mind & Life dialogue for three and a half years.

And then we get to do it together with others. You know, there were times in some of my meetings when I thought that this is what spiritual science really is. I'm now in the midst of a spiritual, scientific research community. Every question can be asked. Every tool can be used, contemplative tools, external scientific tools, the latest things from all sides. It's all directed toward human betterment and compassionate action, reducing suffering and making this world a truly great place. And we're doing it with joy and celebrating each other's capacity. This is how we should be at every university. Our universities are so remarkable. We put so much of our resources into creating the place where students can come for four to eight, nine, ten years of study and research, and it's all for them. All those resources. Forget the disciplinary turf warfare! Do it this way, the way we did at MIT or in Dharamsala. It doesn't mean you have to agree with one another; just rejoice in the dialogue itself, and sometime it all comes together. Sometimes it happens.

----------


## Yuriy

Одним из известных и активно развиваемых направлений практического диалога науки и религий, в первую очередь восточных медитативных техник является исследование их влияния на повседневную жизнь западного человека, их полезности для физического и психического здоровья. Известно, что некоторые из этих техник основаны на универсальных психофизиологических закономерностях. Влияние одной из них, практики внимательности, изучается свыше 20 лет и в  2004 г. был опубликован мета-анализ научных исследований, проведенных за это время. Из 64 эмпирических исследований с опубликованными и неопубликованными результатами авторы мета-анализа отобрали 20:

P. Grossman, L. Niemann, S. Schmidt, H. Walach. Mindfulness-based stress reduction and health benefits. A meta-analysis// Journal of Psychosomatic Research, v. 57, N1, 2004, pp. 35-43.

http://www.psychosomatik-basel.ch/de...likationen.htm

Изучаются результаты, получаемые сразу после 6 – 12 недельного курса группового обучения (10 - 40 человек в группе) и практики, 2.5 часа в неделю групповых и 45 минут ежедневных самостоятельных занятий. Влияние регулярной практики на больших промежутках времени в этом мета-анализе не рассматривается. В исследованиях принимали участие как здоровые люди, которые хотели обучиться практике внимательности для того, чтобы лучше справляться со своими стрессами, так и люди, страдающие от различных хронических заболеваний, включая рак, а также заключенные.  Всего 1605 человек.

Осредненный результат: 0.5. Половине помогает, половине – не очень. 

Одним из ведущих исследователей этого направления является член совета Mind and Life institute, участник встреч Далай Ламы с учеными Mind and Life III, IX, а также предстоящей XIII конференции “The Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation”, учитель медитации, ученый, писатель J. Kabat-Zinn (PhD, Professor of Medicine emeritus at the University of Massachusetts Medical School), некоторые его книги переведены на многие языки мира:

http://www.mindfulnesstapes.com/index.html

----------


## Yuriy

Отчет о встрече Далай Ламы с А. Цейлингером и А. Зэджонсом в лаборатории Цейлингера (Инсбрук, Австрия) «Эпистемологические вопросы в квантовой физике и восточных созерцательных науках» (1998) было опубликовано в Германии в январском номере 1999 журнала “Geo” 

http://www.geo.de/GEO/service/hefte/...geode_shortcut

Кто-нибудь может помочь мне понять, доступна ли эта информация и о чем там шла речь более подробно?

----------


## Yuriy

*The schedule for B. Alan Wallace's visit to Charlottesville, Virgina September 9th - 11th, 2005.*  

B. Alan Wallace, Ph.D. is an internationally known scholar, dynamic lecturer, leading American translator and on the forefront of Buddhism and Science research. He has been involved in the serious practice, study and translation of Buddhism for 35 years. He is one of the two primary translators to H.H. Dalai Lama for the Mind and Science conferences and research projects. His extensive books on Buddhism are helpful to people of the Vipassana and Zen traditions in addition to those of the 5 schools of Tibetan Buddhism. 

This is an exciting opportunity to learn more about the Buddhist tradition, as well as practitioners of the various traditions of Buddhism to learn more and practice in depth together. A registration form for the retreat and other activities is available on the Jefferson Tibetan Society website at: www.avenue.org/jts. 

THE SCHEDULE:
FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 9th, 2005 --4:30p.m. to 6:00 p.m. --RECEPTION for B. Alan Wallace, Ph.D. He will present on the 4 Buddhism and Science research projects he is currently involved with, including the SHAMATHA project and Cultivating Emotional Balance research. There will be delicious food provided at the reception. Advance tickets are required. The tickets are $35. 
FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 9th, 2005--7:00 p.m. PUBLIC TALK: THE WAY OF PEACE
IN A WORLD OF VIOLENCE: A BUDDHIST PERSPECTIVE; $10.
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 10th-SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 11th, 2005 -- 2 DAY
Shamatha MEDITATION RETREAT: Soothing the Body, Settling the Mind and Illuminating 
Awareness ($195. fee for the 2 days, includes the retreat, 2 meals Sat. and 1 meal Sun., if postmarked by August 10th) Saturday teaching and practice sessions will go from 9a.m. to noon, 
2pm. to 5p.m. and 7p.m. to 9 p.m., with meal breaks. The Sunday schedule will go from approximately 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. The retreat will be located at a very comfortable location in Charlottesville at the JABA (Jefferson Area Board of Aging) Building, where meals will be eaten on site. There are  overnight accomodations available next door at the Courtyard Marriott for out of town participants. Participants are responsible for arranging their own accomodations. Please check our website for more information on special rates at the  Marriott, as well as other accomodations available in the area.

DESCRIPTION of the RETREAT: During this retreat, detailed instruction will be given and there will be extensive meditation practice in the range of methods for developing meditative quiescence or shamatha. We will begin with the practice of mindfulness of the breathing as taught by the Buddha, which is an especially effective approach to soothing the body and calming the discursive mind. We will then explore an approach to shamatha that is particularly 
pertinent for Dzogchen practice, called "settling the mind in its natural state", as taught by the 19th century Dzogchen master Lerab Lingpa in the commentary to the "Heart Essence of Vimalamitra". Finally, we will engage in the practice of "shamatha without signs" as taught by Padmasambhava in his classic terma Natural Liberation. Although this subtle practice is taught explicityly as a means of achieving shamatha, Padmasambhava comments that it may even result in a realization of rigpa. 

The achievement of shamatha is widely regarded in the Buddhist tradition as an indispensable foundation for the cultivation of contemplative insight (vipassana) and this retreat is designed to provide students with a sufficient theoretical understanding and a basis in experience to enable them to proceed effectively toward this extraordinary state of mental and physical balance. In this retreat, we will focus on methods for healing the body, speech and mind during the 3 phases of meditation: soothing the body, settling the mind and illuminating awareness, corresponding to lucid sleeping, dreaming and dying, respectively. Each phase of the meditation will entail a deepening sense of letting go. First, we will release the awareness into the rhythm of the breath and the field of tactile sensations throughout the body. Then, we will release the awareness into the field of mental events. And, finally we will release the awareness into its own nature. Each day, Alan Wallace will divide the time in about even segments between giving detailed instruction, extensive silent meditation and discussion.

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN ATTENDING THESE ACTIVITIES, a REGISTRATION FORM is available on theJefferson Tibetan Society website at: www.avenue.org/jts. If you are planning to attend any of the activities, it would be especially helfpul if you send in your registration form and fees as soon as possible, to help us in the preparations for these exciting events. If you have additional questions, e-mail Sandy Newhouse at jts108va@aol.com or call George or Sandy at (434) 980-1752.

----------


## Yuriy

О работах B.A.Wallace,  в которых он помещает природу ума в перспективу физики вакуума см. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5324

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....4&page=2&pp=15

----------


## Yuriy

*Eleonor Rosch, Professor Dept. of Psychology, University of California - участница Mind and Life I (1987).*

В рамках проекта “Dialog on Leadership” журналист Otto Scharmer взял у Eleonor Rosch интервью «Primary Knowing: When Perception Happens from the Whole Field» (15 октября 1999). В рамках этого же проекта он брал интервью у Francisco Varela (1946 – 2001), одного из основателей и активнейших участников встреч Далай Ламы с учеными,  а также у A. Zajonc (см. выше сообщение 121).

Eleonor Rosch познакомилась с теорией и практикой Тибетского буддизма в конце 70-х, в 1999 г. она продолжала регулярную практику под руководством учителя, который совмещал буддийские и даосские методы. 

Участие в Mind and Life I в интервью не упоминается.

В 1991 г. E. Rosch опубликовала вместе с F. Varela книгу: 

Varela F.J., Thompson E., Rosch E. The embodied mind:cognitive science and human experience. Cambridge: MIT Press. 1991.

После этого они, по-видимому, не сотрудничали:

«Otto Scharmer: … You wrote the book together …  
Eleanor Rosch: Right, but also, of course, that was a long time ago. …and I haven't seen Francisco [Varela] lately».

http://www.dialogonleadership.org/interviewRosch.html

P.S. Урааа! У меня снова ноль! Я перестал намеренно искажать буддизм в своих интересах...

----------


## Yuriy

*Анализ литературы по теме «Religion, Spirituality, Healing and Health».*

Недавние исследования взаимоотношений религии, духовности и здоровья показывают, что между этими областями есть существенная связь. Однако остается много теоретических и эмпирических вопросов, которые необходимо исследовать с надлежащей методологической и научной строгостью.

В кросс-конфессиональные обзоры включены работы по буддийским техникам медитации (дзэн, внимательности), выполненные в том числе и участниками Mind and Life conferences: J. Kabat-Zinn и др. О мета-анализе научных исследований влияния практики внимательности на состояние больных, страдающих хроническими недугами, см. выше сообщение 122.

David J. Hufford, Ph.D. (Penn State College of Medicine) AN ANALYSIS OF THE FIELD OF SPIRITUALITY, RELIGION AND HEALTH (SR/H). 72 pages.

OUTLINE
LEXICAL PROLOGUE
ASSIGNMENT
METHOD OF THIS REVIEW
BACKGROUND
CRITICISMS AND RESISTANCE
PROBLEMS AND NEEDS IN SPIRITUALITY, RELIGION AND HEALTH
RESEARCH
Scope & Boundaries of the Field
Scholarship
Language
S/RH and Complementary and Alternative Medicine (CAM)
Dramatic S/R Experiences and Health
Minority Religions Including Roman Catholicism, The “Spiritual But Not Religious,” And “Folk Religions”
Description
Assessment Of S/R In Health Settings
Personnel: Who Should Provide Attention To S/R In Health Settings?
Informatics
STRENGTHS OF THE FIELD OF SPIRITUALITY AND HEALTH RESEARCH
Publication Trends
Physical Health and S/R Associations Are Supported by Improved Study Design and Evaluation
Mental Health & S/R
Coping
Instrument Development (Within Christianity)

http://www.metanexus.net/tarp/pdf/TARP-Hufford.pdf

Andrew B. Newberg. (Department of Radiology and Psychiatry, University of Pennsylvania) Field Analysis of the Neuroscientific Study of Religious and Spiritual Phenomena. 18 pages.

Introduction
1. Measurement and Definition of Spirituality and Religiousness.
2. Subject Selection and Comparison Group.
3. Study Design and Biostatistical Analysis.
4. Theological and Epistemological Implications.
Conclusion

http://www.metanexus.net/tarp/pdf/TARP-Newberg.pdf

Richard P. Sloan, Ph.D. (Columbia University). FIELD ANALYSIS OF THE LITERATURE ON RELIGION, SPIRITUALITY, AND HEALTH. 13 pages.

INTRODUCTION
CURRENT PROBLEMS IN THE FIELD
THE AIMS OF RESEARCH ON RELIGION AND HEALTH
WHAT TO DO? WHAT NOT TO DO?
CONCLUSIONS

http://www.metanexus.net/tarp/pdf/TARP-Sloan.pdf

----------


## Yuriy

*Buddhism & science for a healthy mind.*  
By Geetinder Garewal. Science&Theology News, December 1, 2004.

Dharamsala, India —Neuroscience and Buddhism overlap and can mutually benefit from collaborative research, said the presenters of the 12th annual conference of the Mind and Life Institute. Buddhism and science are the world’s most powerful traditions for exploring reality and the mind, said the organizers. 

While science observes the mind from the outside, Buddhism uses the human mind, refined through meditative mental training, as its primary instrument of investigation to study the nature of mind itself. 

Neuroplasticity, the theme of the conference, deals with structural and functional changes in the brain that are brought about by training and experience. “This theme is a building block toward our larger goal of promoting the scientific understand of how to create and maintain a healthy mind,” said R. Adam Engle, the chairman and a co-founder of the Mind and Life Institute.
_
The whole conference hinged on the idea that neurogenesis, or the birth of new neurons in the brain, can be influenced by experience._

A presentation on structural plasticity by Fred H. Gage, Adler Professor of Genetics at the Salk Institute in California, brought out that the brain is not static but rather is dynamically changing throughout life.

The finding that every day experiences like stress, exercise, enriched environment and other factors all influence neurogenesis, and thereby bring changes in our brain, has far reaching implications according to the presenters in the five-day conference.

Though this is a fairly recent scientific insight, it is nothing new to Buddhist science and this knowledge set the tone for the dialogue.

At the molecular level, neuroplasticity was discussed by Michael J. Meaney in a presentation on the influence of parental care on how people develop different stress responses. 

“Parental care effects the activity of genes in the brain by modifying the chemical environment in the cell, and thereby regulating our responses to stress and setting a pattern for life,” said Meaney, the James McGill Professor of Medicine at Douglas Hospital Research Centre of McGill University in Canada.

Helen J. Neville, the director of the Center for Cognitive Neuroscience at the University of Oregon, Eugene, took this nature-nurture debate further with a comprehensive look into localized brain function areas. She demonstrated how sensory, perceptual and language functions are modified by experience.

The Dalai Lama’s humor was frequently at the fore; when Neville emphasized how the left frontal area of the brain was crucial for language and positive emotions, the Dalai Lama quipped, “I am a leftist!” 

Neville promptly replied, “That’s why I’m here!” at which audience members laughed, with the Dalai Lama’s child-like gurgling laughter prodding them on.

A presentation on attachment security by Philip R. Shaver, chair of the psychology department of the University of California, Davis, showed how bolstering of feelings of security, even in adults, increased tolerance, compassion and altruism.

On the final day, Buddhism and science actively collaborated in Richard J. Davidson’s study in which Buddhist monks’ brain activity during meditation was studied in laboratory conditions using Magnetic Resonance Imaging. (See sidebar.) Davidson is the Vilas Research Professor and William James Professor of Psychology and Psychiatry at the University of Wisconsin-Madison.
“The quality of scientific presentations, perspicacity of the participants, depth of his Holiness’s questions and the interaction made it obvious that it was more than a teaching in science,” said Matthieu Ricard, a Buddhist monk and genetic scientist.

“[The Dalai Lama] would introduce new perspectives for the scientists, bring in ethical dimensions, and sometimes his insights would inspire them to rethink their positions,” Ricard continued.

According to the Mind and Life Institute’s Engle, “Everyone came away from the meeting with a deeper understanding of some fundamental principles of neuroplasticity and at least a working hypothesis that some forms of meditation might be quite beneficial.” 

“I think there is also a conviction that research needs to be done in this area,” he added.

Despite the diametric opposition that scientists and theologians assume in daily life, the Dalai Lama’s humor, gentle manner and larger-than-life presence set the tone for the five-day conference.

His deep belly-laughs regularly dissipated the somber intellectual presentations, keeping the atmosphere buoyant and enabling diverse minds to push the normal boundaries of their cognitive capacities.

The Mind and Life Institute has organized meetings between small groups of scientists and the Dalai Lama since 1987. The next annual conference is Sept. 29 – Oct. 2 in Washington, DC, on the scientific and clinical applications of meditation. 

Geetinder Garewal is a freelance writer living in Chandigarh, India. 

http://www.stnews.org/articles.php?a...&category=News

----------


## Yuriy

Еще одним направлением диалога науки и буддизма являются осознаваемые сновидения (lucid dreaming), которым было уделено много внимания на Mind and Life IV (1992). По просьбе участников конференции Далай Лама рассказал о Dream Yoga. 

(Глава из “Sleeping, dreaming, and dying”, материалы Mind and Life IV, посвященная научным иследованиям осознаваемых снов, размещена в файле, прикрепленном к сообщению 114 в этой теме.)

Одним из крупнейших специалистов в мире по изучению осознаваемых сновидений является Stephen LaBerge (http://www.lucidity.com/). Эта область исследований была открыта для западной науки в середине 70-х годов. Одновременно исследователи из Англии K. Hearn, A. Worseley и  S.LaBerge из Стэнфорда предложили провести один и тот же эксперимент. Известно, что сновидения сопровождаются быстрыми движениями глаз. Они предложили сновидцу в осознаваемом сне сознательно подвигать глазами. Ожидалось, что эти движения глаз в сновидении будут сопровождаться движениями физических глаз, которые можно объективно зафиксировать. Что и было сделано. 

На Mind and Life IV Его Святейшеству был вручен подарок S. LaBerge’a: прибор, который помогает сократить освоение осознаваемых сновидений с нескольких лет (традиционные методы) до нескольких недель.

В 2005 г. B.A.Wallace и S. LaBerge сотрудничают в области практики осознаваемого сна. Так, из 19 online-анонсированных ретритов B.A.Wallace’a 7 посвящены теме “Lucid Dreaming and Dream Yoga ”, два последних - совместно с S. LaBerge’ем 
http://www.alanwallace.org/itinerary.html

Из интервью B.A.Wallace’a Science&Theology News
http://www.stnews.org/articles.php?a...&category=News

*STN:* _Buddhism talks of subtle levels of consciousness, which modern science has not encountered yet, how are these states experienced?_

*BAW*: The Dalai Lama spoke of the methods of exploring consciousness from the first-person perspective. This is done by first achieving the ability of lucid dreaming. This entails apprehending the dream-state as a dream, while you are aware that you are dreaming. You deliberately let the dream vanish without losing your lucidity or your knowledge of what is happening. You watch the whole dream state vanishing and what is left is the possibility of realizing the clear light of sleep. And then you come upon the naked nature of awareness without the aggregation or addition of language, physical sensation and mental concepts. 

.

----------


## Yuriy

Коллективное выступление ученых против участия Далай Ламы в ежегодной конференции Society for neuroscience (SfN). Среди подписантов очень много ученых китайского происхождения и поэтому их коллеги из других стран мира рассматривают его как скорее политически, чем научно мотивированное.

Dear Colleague,

While fully supporting the initiative to promote interaction between
neuroscientists and the public, we are very concerned that the SfN has
invited a prominent religious leader, the Dalai Lama, to lecture on
"Neuroscience & Meditation", a topic with unsubstantiated scientific
claims. It is worth noting that Dalai Lama's legitimacy relies on
reincarnation, a religious doctrine against the very foundation of modern
neuroscience. We invite you to visit our petition site where we outline
compelling reasons to dispute SfN's decision. If you share the same
concerns with us, you can sign the letter at
http://www.petitiononline.com/sfn2005/petition.html

----------


## Yuriy

На коллективный протест откликнулись Nature и Guardian
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal...l/436452b.html
http://www.guardian.co.uk/life/scien...536643,00.html

_Guardian, 27 july 2005_: Their petition reads: "Inviting the Dalai Lama to lecture on neuroscience of meditation is of poor scientific taste because it will highlight a subject with hyperbolic claims, limited research and compromised scientific rigour." 

It compares the lecture to inviting the Pope to talk about "the relationship between the fear of God and the amygdala [part of the brain]" and adds "it could be a slippery road if neuroscientists begin to blur the border between science and religious practices". 

Carol Barnes, the president of the Society for Neuroscience, said: "The Dalai Lama has had a long interest in science and has maintained an ongoing dialogue with leading neuroscientists for more than 15 years, which is the reason he was invited to speak at the meeting. It has been agreed that the talk will not be about religion or politics.

----------


## Yuriy

Редакционная статья в Nature,  посвященная выступлению Далай Ламы на ежегодной конференции Society for Neoruscience Nature, Vol 436,  no. 7053, 18 August 2005

*Science and religion in harmony*

A spiritual leader with an interest in research has encountered opposition to his plans to speak at a scientific meeting. But he is perfectly entitled to do so.

The Dalai Lama is due to speak at the annual Society for Neuroscience meeting in Washington DC on 12 November, and some neuroscientists don’t like it (see Nature 436, 452; 2005). But the Buddhist leader’s talk is part of a lecture series that the society is laudably conducting on the science and society — and it
should go ahead as planned.

The invitation of the Dalai Lama to the meeting will be interpreted in some quarters as an insult to his nemesis, China. And, citing the oft-repeated refrain that science and religion should be kept separate, some neuroscientists are calling for the lecture to be cancelled. 

The critics accuse the Dalai Lama of trying to use the meeting to sell science that they regard as substandard: research on the relationship between meditation and physiological changes in the brain. Even the researchers directly involved in these studies, many of whom are working with the encouragement and support of the Dalai Lama, say that the work is in its early stages. 

But the society did not invite the Dalai Lama to speak as a scientist. He will be in Washington to kick off its lecture series on “Dialogues between Neuroscience and Society”, in which non-scientists are expected to address “subjects of interest to neuroscientists”. The second such lecture will be given by Frank Gehry, the architect who designed the Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao, Spain. 

Since Nature first reported on this story three weeks ago, several neuroscientists have written to us criticizing efforts to stop the lecture (see page 912, for example). It seems reasonable to assume that a fair number of the 30,000 delegates expected to attend one of the world’s largest scientific meetings will be interested to hear what 
the Dalai Lama has to say. 

The Dalai Lama will not be a complete outsider at the meeting. Through the Colorado-based Mind & Life Institute, he has already interacted with many reputable neuroscientists. According to the society, he was invited, in part, because “he has already had an influence on the design of experiments of great interest to neuroscientists”. As even one opponent of the talk admits: “He has views on controlling negative emotions, which is a legitimate area for neuroscience research in the future.” But his lecture does not necessarily
constitute an endorsement of his views by the society. 

Critics counter that the talk threatens to “entangle the Society for Neuroscience with religious activities”. The invitation for the Dalai Lama to speak will give him a chance to sell his religious beliefs in the guise of neuroscience, they claim. Their petition opposing the lecture even draws comparisons between the Dalai Lama, with his belief in reincarnation, and creationists. 

But speakers at meetings — non-scientists or scientists — should not be barred on the basis of their religious beliefs. Well-known scientists including Newton have had religious beliefs that many people would disagree with, but these have no bearing on the credibility of their scientific ideas.

Furthermore, in stark contrast with the approach of most religious leaders, the Dalai Lama has tried for many years to encourage empirical research into the claims he makes for the value of meditation. He encourages monks to take part in such experiments. Resulting studies have appeared in respectable scientific journals.

It is true that the invitation could be interpreted as an insult to China. But the manner in which it was issued — by a scientist who was attending a meeting on neuroplasticity at the Dalai Lama’s home in India — implies that the neuroscience society harbours no such intent.

It is not unreasonable for the researchers who object to the invitation to protest against it, and to seek to draw attention to the limitations of the Dalai Lama’s credentials as a speaker. But now that the point has been made, they should withdraw their threatened boycott of the meeting, and instead raise their issues in the open forum that
will follow his talk.

----------


## Yuriy

В сентябрьском номере буддийского журнала “Shambhala Sun” вышла статья “Two sciences of mind” главного редактора журнала Barry Boyce, в которой он рассказал об истории и деятельности Mind and Life institute по развитию диалога науки  и буддизма, о встречах Далай Ламы с учеными. Популярно описаны исследования и идеи F. Varela, R. Davidson, D. Goleman, P. Ekman, J. Kabat-Zinn, A. Zajonc, E. Lander, and B. Alan Wallace

Одна из ключевых инициатив в движении ученых к буддизму в конце 70-х годов была проявлена двумя буддистами и специалистами по когнитивным наукам Francisco Varela и Eleanor Rosch (о ее интервью см. выше). 

Позже, вплоть до своей смерти в 2001 г. F.Varela стал одним из организаторов встреч Далай Ламы с учеными, проводившихся в рамках Mind and Life institute. E.Rosch заняла критическую позицию по отношению к диалогу буддизма и науки.

http://www.mindandlife.org/two.sciences.of.mind.pdf

Статья заканчивается предложением идеального исследования влияния медитации на все стороны жизни человека: надо пригласить 4000 молодых людей, готовых посвятить свою жизнь медитации, и на протяжении нескольких десятков лет наблюдать за ними с помощью самых современных научных методов.

----------


## Yuriy

Nature. Published online: 24 August 2005 
*Dalai Lama gets go-ahead for meditation lecture
Neuroscientists will hear Buddhist leader speak.*

*David Cyranoski*
The Dalai Lama will speak at this year's annual meeting of the Society for Neuroscience (SfN) despite a petition calling for the lecture to be cancelled.

*Campaigners had collected more than 500 signatures in protest against the talk, which they presented to the society's president, Carol Barnes, on 15 August.*

The Dalai Lama had been invited to speak at November's meeting in Washington on the effects of meditation on the brain. But some neuroscientists said that a talk by the Buddhist leader was inappropriate at an academic meeting (see Nature436, 452; 2005). Others accused the Dalai Lama of spreading religious ideas under the guise of scientific research into meditation.

Four days after meeting the protesters, Barnes notified one of the petition's organizers, Bai Lu, a neuroscientist at the US National Institutes of Health, that the lecture would go ahead as planned.

*The talk will be the first in a new series of lectures called "dialogues between neuroscience and society". Joe Carey, public information director for the SfN, says that the society's leadership "continues to believe that the original plan and purpose of the dialogues series makes sense, and that the first two invited speakers are consistent with the intent". The Dalai Lama's talk will be followed by one from architect Frank Gehry at the society's 2006 meeting in New Orleans.*

Six abstracts for this year's meeting have been withdrawn by one SfN member in protest against the lecture. But since the controversy became public, the society says that it has received a lot of e-mails on the issue, nearly all of them in favour of the talk.
The president's decision, says Carey, will be the society's final word on the issue.

----------


## Yuriy

Nature. Published online: 24 August 2005 
*Religion and Science: Buddhism on the brain*

*Many religious leaders find themselves at odds with science, but the head of Tibetan Buddhism is a notable exception. Jonathan Knight meets a neurologist whose audience with the Dalai Lama helped to explain why.*

*Jonathan Knight*
One of the first things people discover when they meet His Holiness the Dalai Lama is that the head of Tibetan Buddhism likes a good laugh. "He jokes all the time," says Fred Gage, a neuroscientist at the Salk Institute for Biological Studies in La Jolla, California, who met the spiritual leader for the first time in October. "He has a great sense of humour."

This is probably a good thing. The occasion for this meeting - a research conference held at the Dalai Lama's headquarters in Dharamsala, India - included a presentation of evidence that people in good spirits are better able to control their blood sugar levels. Other talks suggested that meditation can transform emotions and that daily experiences can alter the expression of genes. Gage presented his research into how the brain can remake itself throughout life.

It was the 12th time since 1987 that the Dalai Lama has convened leading psychologists and neurobiologists to hear the latest scientific thinking in fields related to the human mind. These meetings are organized by the Mind & Life Institute in Louisville, Colorado, which was established in the 1980s to promote communication between science and Buddhism. But much of the credit for this open communication goes to the Dalai Lama himself.

*Spiritual links*

In accordance with Tibetan tradition, the current Dalai Lama, Tenzin Gyatso, was recognized as the 14th reincarnation of the Bodhisattva of Compassion in 1937, when he was only two years old. Gyatso has long had an interest in science. When he accepted the Nobel Peace Prize in 1989, he commented: "Both science and the teachings of the Buddha tell us of the fundamental unity of all things." He once said that if he had not been a monk, he would have been an engineer.

Enthusiasm for science seems to extend beyond the spiritual leader. Tibetans, surprisingly enough, were the most strongly represented ethnic group working on the Human Genome Project: although they account for only 0.1% of the world's population, Tibetans made up about 10% of the project's workforce (see Nature 425, 335; 2003).

For many Buddhist monks, this interest in science is focused on an intense curiosity about the workings of the brain. Monks typically spend hours in meditation each day, a practice they say enhances their powers of concentration. Highly trained monks report being able to focus on a single object for hours without distraction and to recall complex scenes in exquisite detail. A question that deeply interests the Dalai Lama, and indeed some neuroscientists, is whether these phenomena have a biological basis.

Gage studies the ability of the mammalian brain to change and adapt in adulthood. Before the late 1990s, it was thought that adult brains were more-or-less complete. Learning involved the development of new connections - but no new neurons were born, and when these cells died they were gone forever. Now it turns out that new neurons do grow and our brains are much more flexible than was once believed. As a key component of Buddhist belief is that meditation literally transforms the mind, Buddhists are keenly interested in scientific advances that could help explain this observation.

Gage's talk on 18 October in Dharamsala - seat of the Tibetan government-in-exile since 1960 - kicked off a five-day private conference on 'neuroplasticity'. Gage gave a general primer on the complexity of the nervous system, and then launched into a two-hour presentation of his research targeted at a lay audience. Next to him, the Dalai Lama listened intently, making occasional use of two interpreters to translate into Tibetan things he didn't immediately grasp in English. Also in the audience were the six other presenters and a handful of Buddhist monks. 

*Lessons learned*

Although the group did not come to any Earth-shattering conclusions about cognition, they did reach a higher understanding of each other, which was the main point of the exercise. For the monks, the sessions may help them deal with modern questions not addressed in traditional Buddhist teachings, such as the issue of the morality of stem-cell research (see Religion and science: Studies of faith). Scientists in turn have plenty to learn from the monks - after centuries of inner contemplation, Buddhists claim to know a thing or two about how the mind behaves.

Richard Davidson, a psychologist at the University of Wisconsin, Madison, and the coordinator of the Dharamsala conference, has learned from the monks through study. He found that certain neural processes in the brain are more coordinated in people with extensive training in meditation, an observation that may be linked to the heightened awareness reported by meditating monks (A. Lutz et al. Proc. Natl Acad. Sci. USA 101, 16369?16373; 2004).

Gage says that what particularly impressed him was the Dalai Lama's empirical approach. "At one point I asked: 'What if neuroscience comes up with information that directly contradicts Buddhist philosophy?'," says Gage. "The answer was: 'Then we would have to change the philosophy to match the science'."

So far that hasn't been necessary. And if the reported benefits of laughter are correct, there is no need for the Dalai Lama to rein in his sense of humour either. During a discussion of how our childhoods shape who we are, he observed that he liked to play with toy guns as a child and even picked on his brother. "I was the mean one," he said, thereby stabilizing blood sugar levels throughout the room.

----------


## Yuriy

Позитивный отклик, возможно, с некоторыми передержками.

*The New York Times
September 18, 2005
'The Universe in a Single Atom': Reason and Faith
By GEORGE JOHNSON*
____________________________________________

It's been a brutal season in the culture wars with both the White House and a prominent Catholic cardinal speaking out in favor of creationist superstition, while public schools and even natural history museums shy away from teaching evolutionary science. When I picked up the Dalai Lama's new book, "The Universe in a Single Atom: The Convergence of Science and Spirituality," I feared that His Holiness, the leader of Tibetan Buddhism, was adding to the confusion between reason and faith.

It was his subtitle that bothered me. Spirituality is about the ineffable and unprovable, science about the physical world of demonstrable fact. Faced with two such contradictory enterprises, divergence would be a better goal. The last thing anyone needs is another attempt to contort biology to fit a particular religion or to use cosmology to prove the existence of God.

But this book offers something wiser: a compassionate and clearheaded account by a religious leader who not only respects science but, for the most part, embraces it. "If scientific analysis were conclusively to demonstrate certain claims in Buddhism to be false, then we must accept the findings of science and abandon those claims," he writes. No one who wants to understand the world "can ignore the basic insights of theories as key as evolution, relativity and quantum mechanics."

That is an extraordinary concession compared with the Christian apologias that dominate conferences devoted to reconciling science and religion. The "dialogues" implicitly begin with nonnegotiables - "Given that Jesus died on the cross and was bodily resurrected into heaven. . ." - then seek scientific justification for what is already assumed to be true.

The story of how someone so open-minded became the Tibetan Buddhist equivalent of the pope reads like a fairy tale. When the 13th Dalai Lama died in 1933 he was facing northeast, so a spiritual search team was sent in that direction to find his reincarnation. The quest narrowed further when a lama had a vision pointing to a certain house with unusual gutters. Inside a boy called out to the visitors, who showed him some toys and relics that would have belonged to him in his previous life. "It is mine!" he exclaimed, like any acquisitive 2-year-old, and so his reign began. 

Once installed in Lhasa, the new Dalai Lama happened upon another of his forerunner's possessions, a collapsible brass telescope. When he focused it one evening on what Tibetans call "the rabbit on the moon," he saw that it consisted of shadows cast by craters. Although he knew nothing yet about astronomy, he inferred that the moon, like the earth, must be lighted by the sun. He had experienced the thrill of discovery.

Before long he was dismantling and repairing clocks and watches and tinkering with car engines and an old movie projector. As he grew older and traveled the world, he was as keen to meet with scientists and philosophers - David Bohm, Carl von Weizsäcker, Karl Popper - as with religious and political leaders. More recently his "Mind and Life" conferences have brought physicists, cosmologists, biologists and psychologists to Dharamsala, India, where he now lives in exile from the Chinese occupation of Tibet. He and his guests discuss things like the neuroscientific basis of Buddhist meditation and the similarities between Eastern concepts like the "philosophy of emptiness" and modern field theory. In "The Universe in a Single Atom" he tells how he walked the mountains around his home trying to persuade hermits to contribute to scientific understanding by meditating with electrodes on their heads.

But when it comes to questions about life and its origins, this would-be man of science begins to waver. Though he professes to accept evolutionary theory, he recoils at one of its most basic tenets: that the mutations that provide the raw material for natural selection occur at random. Look deeply enough, he suggests, and the randomness will turn out to be complexity in disguise - "hidden causality," the Buddha's smile. There you have it, Eastern religion's version of intelligent design. He also opposes physical explanations for consciousness, invoking instead the existence of some kind of irreducible mind stuff, an idea rejected long ago by mainstream science. Some members of the Society for Neuroscience are understandably uneasy that he has been invited to give a lecture at their annual meeting this November. In a petition, they protested that his topic, the science of meditation, is known for "hyperbolic claims, limited research and compromised scientific rigor."

There may be a political subtext to the controversy. According to an article in Nature, many of the petitioners are Chinese. But however mixed their motivation, they make a basic philosophical point. All religion is rooted in a belief in the supernatural. Inviting a holy man to address a scientific conference may be leaving the back door ajar for ghosts.

___________________________________________________
*George Johnson, the author of "Miss Leavitt's Stars," was a recipient this year of a Templeton-Cambridge Journalism Fellowship in Science and Religion.*

----------


## До

> "If scientific analysis were conclusively to demonstrate certain claims in Buddhism to be false, then we must accept the findings of science and abandon those claims," he writes.


Так-же говорит и Оле Нидал.

----------


## Yuriy

> "If scientific analysis were conclusively to demonstrate certain claims in Buddhism to be false, then we must accept the findings of science and abandon those claims," he writes. No one who wants to understand the world "can ignore the basic insights of theories as key as evolution, relativity and quantum mechanics."
> 
> That is an extraordinary concession compared with the Christian apologias that dominate conferences devoted to reconciling science and religion. The "dialogues" implicitly begin with nonnegotiables - "Given that Jesus died on the cross and was bodily resurrected into heaven. . ." - then seek scientific justification for what is already assumed to be true.


Хотя вопрос, который я хочу затронуть, - это оффтопик, но тем не менее, после долгих колебаний и справедливости ради, воспользуюсь имеющимися у меня материалами для того, чтобы уточнить  противопоставление гибкости Далай Ламы догматизму католиков (по затронутым в цитате вопросам). При этом, правда, я ссылаюсь не на материалы упомянутых конференций, а на книгу католического богослова:

Каспер В. Иисус Христос. М., ББИ, Серия «Современное богословие», 2005.

Задняя обложка книги: «Вальтер Каспер – кардинал, глава Папского совета по содействию христианскому единству, один из наиболее известных современных богословов.

Труд кардинала В.Каспера «Иисус Христос», переиздававшийся в Германии 11 раз и переведенный на 10 языков, посвящен систематическому изучению христологической традиции в контексте современной богословской и философской мысли. Книга представляет собой итог дискуссий о личности Иисуса Христа за последние несколько десятилетий. Автор рассматривает все современные христологические школы, духовные традиции христианства и достижения новозаветной библеистики в вопросе об Иисусе из Назарета послепасхальной веры». 

О распятии. Хотя уже в конце 19 – начале 20 века было очень хорошо понято, что исторического Иисуса, жизнь которого была подтверждена историческими документами, не существует, но «тот факт, что Иисус из Назарета был распят на кресте, принадлежит к самым достоверным фактам истории Иисуса» (с. 139). 

По ходу обсуждения различных точек зрения на воскресение Иисуса Каспер обращает внимание на важность различия исторического и богословского, ссылаясь при этом на точку зрения богослова Марксена: «историческим может считаться только то, что как таковое поддается проверке. «Вера не может устанавливать исторических фактов» (ссылка). Следовательно, по сравнению с чисто историческим, «большее» веры находится на уровне значимости. В этих принципиальных тезисах уже ясно сказано, что  воскресение Иисуса не может быть названо историческим событием. «С точки зрения исторической можно только констатировать (…), что после смерти Иисуса люди уверяли, будто они пережили опыт, который они называли видением Иисуса» (ссылка). От этого опыта следует отличать его интерпретацию. А именно, видение Иисуса подводит посредством силлогизма к интерпретации: Иисус воскрес. Таким образом, «Иисус воскрес» не историческое высказывание, а интерпретация видения. Однако подобную интерпретацию нельзя объективировать и историзировать; она простое выражение рефлексии (ссылка)» (с. 168).

Подводя итог анализу послепасхальной веры христиан, В.Каспер присоединяется к этой точке зрения: «В явлениях (Иисуса после смерти – Ю.) речь идет не об объективно фиксируемых событиях. К ним нельзя относиться с точки зрения нейтрального наблюдателя на расстоянии. Речь идет о полной захваченности Иисусом, о затронутости и плененности им, о пробуждении веры. В явлениях Иисус окончательно обретает значимость и признание в вере учеников. Однако при этом было бы ошибкой понимать это событие таким образом, что вера первых свидетелей веры будто бы была облегчена каким-то чудесным образом, и что они словно были «сбиты с ног» и поставлены на колени. Такое понимание сводилось бы гротескным образом к тому, что те, кто первыми проповедовали веру, сами не верили, ибо они были освобождены от веры видениями Иисуса. Итак, следует исходить из того, что речь шла о в_и_дении верою» (с. 178).

Таким образом, на уровне мышления и вероисповедания кардинала Каспера видно, что воскресение – это не исторический факт, а рефлексия над в_и_дением верою. Насколько я  понимаю, при такой постановке вопроса не может быть столкновения догмы веры и научного разума, т.к. они действуют в разных измерениях. Наука оперирует историческими фактами.

В то же время научную эмпирию и научное знание иногда трактуют как “state of consciousness specific” (C.Tart), ведь в основе эмпирии науки лежит состояние сознания нормального бодрствования. Мир науки (естествознания) – это прежде всего мир, воспринимаемый бодрствующим человеком с помощью органов чувств. В других состояниях сознания могут открываться другие реальности, не менее реальные, чем чувственно воспринимаемая. Понятно, что эта точка зрения не принята в академической науке. При таком state of consciousness specific подходе к знанию противостояние, как мне кажется, может идти по линии достоверности знания, получаемого в разных состояниях сознания.

----------


## Yuriy

> *The New York Times
> September 18, 2005
> 'The Universe in a Single Atom': Reason and Faith
> By GEORGE JOHNSON*
> ____________________________________________
> 
> He also opposes physical explanations for consciousness, invoking instead the existence of some kind of irreducible mind stuff, an idea rejected long ago by mainstream science.


B.A.Wallace откликнулся на эту критику точки зрения Далай Ламы:
http://www.sbinstitute.com/Response.pdf.

Он заметил, что исследование мозга пока еще не привело к регистрации сознания как такового в неживой материи, в растениях, в животных, среди которых он обнаруживает normal human adults:

Since scientists have devised objective means of measuring all kinds of physical
phenomena, it is remarkable that there are no scientific instruments that can detect the
presence of consciousness in inorganic matter (e.g., computers or robots), in plants (e.g., insect-eating plants), or in animals (e.g., single cells, insects, human fetuses, or normal human adults). Given that consciousness is invisible to all known means of scientific measurement–unlike all other kinds of physical phenomena–the burden of proof for the physical status of consciousness should be on those who make this assertion, not on those who question it.

Буддисты не сомневаются в том, что для поддержания грубых уровней сознания (чувственное восприятие и др.) необходим нейронный базис мозга, но это не относится к более тонким уровням сознания, которые могут существовать без нейронной поддержки.

Перспективу B.A.Wallace, как и Далай Лама,  видит в объединении научного описания человеческого опыта «от третьего лица»: переживает опыт объект исследования, а его субъект, «он» (а), третье лицо, описывает этот опыт научными средствами, - и интроспективного описания опыта от первого лица. В этом случае опыт описывается не внешним наблюдателем, а тем, кто его непосредственно переживает, первым лицом. Именно этот подход позволил Буддизму обнаружить континуум сознания, который существует до рождения и после смерти.

См. в то же время работы B.A.Wallace’a по природе ума и физическому вакууму:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5324

----------


## Yuriy

Мнение ученого, критикующего Wallace’a примерно за то же, против чего протестуют 500 ученых в связи с лекцией Далай Ламы на ежегодной концеренции Society for Neuroscience.

Распространена по Mind and Life Research Network, форум при Mind and Life institute. 
Web interface: https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist 

I was greatly disappointed to read Allan Wallace’s response to George Johnson's review of the book by the Dalai Lama “The Universe in a Single Atom”. I have followed with great interest the Dalai Lama’s interaction with science, and I am looking forward to his lecture at the next meeting of the Society for Neuroscience. Allan Wallace is one of the organizers of the Life & Mind meetings, one of which precedes the meeting of the Society for Neuroscience this year. These meetings present themselves as forum to discuss scientific research on topics like meditation. However, Wallace’s defense of reincarnation and a religious interpretation of consciousness has very little to do with the scientific enterprise. Furthermore, he seems to show a contempt for mainstream scientific views on the functioning of the mind that is going to make difficult any rational discussion of these topics. The scientific study of meditation has long been tainted by the efforts of groups with veiled religious affiliations to use it to validate their particular brand of practice. I now fear that the Life & Mind Institute is just one more of these groups, advocating ideas that have very little to do with science, like reincarnation.

While I do not have the time to fully refute all of Wallace’s arguments, I would like to make a few points.

1. Neither Wallace nor the Dalai Lama himself have the authority to speak for all Buddhists. Tibetan Buddhism is just one among many Buddhist schools that have held different doctrines for thousands of years. In particular, some Buddhists do not believe in reincarnation or in some kind of immaterial “soul” able to move from body to body. In fact, such a belief flies in the face of central Buddhist teachings like that of impermanence and the absence of an immutable human soul.

2. The core of Wallace’s view of consciousness appears to be that there is some “subtle” part of it that is immaterial and therefore able to migrate from body to body after death. The scientific argument against such immaterial mind can be summarized as follows. For that immaterial mind to direct actions of the body, at some point it would have to change the firing of neurons in the brain. Since the firing of action potentials is a physical phenomenon that follows the laws of physics, the interference of something immaterial with it will violate the principle of conservation of energy. This is because energy would have to come out of something immaterial (“subtle consciousness”) to influence something material. Since the law of conservation of energy is a fundamental principle of science, supported by uncountable observations, there is a heavy burden of proof on whatever theory contradicts it.

3. The work of Ian Stevenson and Jim Tucker lending credibility to reincarnation does not appear to have been properly peer-reviewed or published in mainstream scientific publications. Therefore, I would consider it pseudoscience.

4. One reason the term “consciousness” is so hard to define is the effort of spiritualists like Wallace to muddle things up. It is clear to most scientists that consciousness can not be found in inorganic matter, in plants or even in most animals, as Wallace claims. Therefore, we are not overly worried by the fact that its presence can not be detected in these things by “scientific instruments”. Most scientists are perfectly happy to understand consciousness as one of the functions of the human brain.

5. It is true that science does not have a satisfactory theory of consciousness yet. Neither does it have a good explanation for the origin of life, on how to fully reconcile Quantum Mechanics with the Theory of Relativity, and many other unresolved questions. It may still take us scientists hundreds of years to come up with a complete explanation of the Universe. I, for one, am happy that this is the case, because it allows us scientists to continue to work on these challenges. However, this lack of knowledge is not a license to embrace whatever dogma is offered to us, nor it should be a excuse to abandon time-honored scientific methodology to follow introspective approaches that do not allow independent repetition of results. These methods have its place in individual spiritual search, but not in science.

Juan Carlos Marvizon, Ph.D.
Assistant Professor
Department of Medicine
UCLA

----------


## Yuriy

> For that immaterial mind to direct actions of the body, at some point it would have to change the firing of neurons in the brain. Since the firing of action potentials is a physical phenomenon that follows the laws of physics, the interference of something immaterial with it will violate the principle of conservation of energy. This is because energy would have to come out of something immaterial (“subtle consciousness”) to influence something material. Since the law of conservation of energy is a fundamental principle of science, supported by uncountable observations, there is a heavy burden of proof on whatever theory contradicts it.


Законы сохранения массы, энергии, импульса и других физических величин лежат в основе естествознания. Их выполнение гарантируется в тех фрагментах реальности, в тех фрагментах жизненного мира людей, которые контролирует научная рациональность. Их выполнение лежит в основе стабильности воспринимаемого органами чувств мира, а также безопасности и комфорта огромного числа людей, живущих в развитых странах. Это те фрагменты реальности нашей цивилизации, в которых добывается и перерабатывается нефть и газ, собираются компьютеры, автомобили, самолеты, работают разнообразные электростанции, предприятия химической промышленности и других отраслей. 

Если для удобства описания применить парадигму состояний сознания, то можно предположить, что фрагмент реальности, контролируемый научной рациональностью, связан с доминированием состояния сознания нормального бодрствования. Помимо определенной биохимии крови, частоты дыхания и пульса, особенностей работы мозга это состояние сознания характеризуется языком, в котором слова очень часто группируются в сложносочиненные и сложноподчиненные предложения. Эта структура языка выражает линейную логику в духе Аристотеля, логику той рациональности, которая контролирует этот фрагмент реальности.

Однако известно, что он не исчерпывают весь жизненный мир людей. В тех фрагментах реальности, которые не полностью контролируются научной рациональностью, законы сохранения могут нарушаться и не исключено, что это нарушение связано с феноменом человеческого сознания. Просто потому, что одним из условий экспериментального подтверждения законов сохранения была пассивность сознания наблюдателя. Если сознание наблюдателя активно, то, строго говоря, неизвестно, что будет. Из законов сохранения: массы, энергии и импульса, - самым энергоемким является закон сохранения массы. Я имею в виду, что на его нарушении (превращении массы вещества в энергию излучения) основан как мирный, так и не мирный атом. 

За последние 15 лет на территории России, Украины и Белоруссии в том фрагменте реальности, который не полностью контролируется научной рациональностью, происходит нарушение законы сохранения массы, измеряемое килограммами (по самым минимальным оценкам). Имеется в виду феномен мироточения икон (см. фотографии в сообщении 8:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EA%F0%E5%F1%E5


Хорошо известно, что наука пока не готова к встрече с этим феноменом. Как и с другими фрагментами реальности, в которых человеческое сознание более активно влияет на окружающую среду, чем в состоянии сознания нормального бодрствования.

----------


## Yuriy

Отклик на рецензию последней книги ЕСДЛ  “The Universe in a Single Atom” George Johnson’a.

*BOOKS / SUNDAY NYT BOOK REVIEW*  | October 9, 2005 
*Letters: Science and the Dalai Lama*  

To the Editor:
In his review of ''The Universe in a Single Atom,'' by Tenzin Gyatso, the Dalai Lama (Sept. 18), George Johnson misconstrues Buddhist notions of causality and human consciousness.

By describing the unseen nature of cause and effect as ''Eastern religion's version of intelligent design,'' Johnson fails to heed the author's own caveat that ''karma is . . . easily misrepresented'' and that ''karmic causality is seen as a fundamental natural process and not as any kind of divine mechanism or working out of preordained design.''

Johnson's characterization of the Dalai Lama as a ''would-be man of science '' who ''professes to accept evolutionary theory'' is condescending. It disregards Tenzin Gyatso's careful articulation of the differences between Buddhism and science, and metaphysical conclusions and empirical data. After tacitly challenging his authority, Johnson exaggerates Gyatso's opposition to physical explanations for consciousness, which makes the Dalai Lama's position sound more polemical than it actually is. In fact, Gyatso accepts functional descriptions of consciousness but rejects the hypothesis that mind is ''reducible to matter,'' since it leaves out the ''subjective experience of the individual'' — a stance not uncommon in contemporary philosophy of mind. Rather than attempting to explain the Dalai Lama's more provocative statements that ''matter and mind are 'codependent''' with ''no absolute division,'' Johnson portrays Buddhists as unreasonable and superstitious. In so doing, he undermines the Dalai Lama's reasoned and balanced approach to the explanatory gap in consciousness studies.
CHRISTOPHER D. KELLEY
New York

----------


## Yuriy

Сегодня на семинаре в МГУ им. М.В. Ломоносова был сделан доклад «Буддизм и наука. По материалам встреч с Далай Ламой», с вопросов по которому началась эта тема (см. сообщение 1). Его полный текст прикреплен к этому сообщению.

----------


## Грег

И как он был воспринят?



ps. вот это круто для научного доклада  :Smilie:    -

"...Даже покинул Тибет Падмасамбхава необычным способом: обретя волшебное иллюзорное тело, по арке из радуги он взошел на небо, сидя верхом на коне. ..."

----------


## Yuriy

Нормально, но это не научный доклад. По крайней мере пока я его читал примерно в течение часа, никто не встал и не ушел.

----------


## Yuriy

Ответ A.Wallace’a на критику J.C. Marvizon’a (см. сообщение 140; рецензия G.Johnson’a – сообщение 136, об отклике на нее Wallace’a – сообщение 139).
Web interface: https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

Dear Colleagues,

I have been traveling a great deal since I wrote my response to George Johnson’s review of the Dalai Lama’s book, and I’ve had little time for correspondence beyond the bare essentials. I was recently alerted to the fact that my article has aroused some spirited conversations in this discussion list, so I would like to take the opportunity to reply to just one of my respondents, namely, Juan Carlos Marvizon, whose selected comments from his entries on Sept. 29, Oct. 2 & 4 are enclosed in quotation marks.

I would like to begin this response by listing a number of points that I believe are commonly accepted by the scientific community: 

In terms of contemporary scientific understanding,
1. There is no scientific definition of consciousness.
2. There is no scientific instrument that can objectively detect the presence or absence of consciousness in anything.
3. The neural correlates of consciousness have not yet been identified.
4. The necessary and sufficient causes of consciousness remain unknown.
5. There is no scientific explanation as to what it is about certain neural events that enables them to generate, or even influence subjective mental events. This is known as the ”explanatory gap.”
6. There is no scientific explanation of how subjectively experienced prior mental events influence subsequent mental events or neural processes, or even whether subjective experiences do in fact have such causal efficacy.
7. In light of all the above points of ignorance, it can safely be said that at present there is no science of consciousness.
8. Neuroscientists are discovering a widening array of specific neural processes that are necessary for the generation of specific mental processes. It is not known whether those neural events are sufficient causes of those same mental processes.

Juan Carlos Marvizon:

”Wallace’s defense of reincarnation and a religious interpretation of consciousness has very little to do with the scientific enterprise. Furthermore, he seems to show a contempt for mainstream scientific views on the functioning of the mind that is going to make difficult any rational discussion of these topics. The scientific study of meditation has long been tainted by the efforts of groups with veiled religious affiliations to use it to validate their particular brand of practice. I now fear that the Life & Mind Institute is just one more of these groups, advocating ideas that have very little to do with science, like reincarnation.”*(*)*

In my response to George Johnson’s review, I did propose that the Buddhist theory of reincarnation and the empirical evidence in support of such a theory be included in the critical, open-minded investigation of the nature of consciousness. By this I mean, that this hypothesis should be evaluated with all possible empirical and rational, without invoking the authority of any religious texts or metaphysical principles that may bias such investigations. You have labeled my comments ”religious,” but, as I have argued at length in my introductory chapter to Buddhism & Science: Breaking New Ground (Columbia U.P. 2003), it is a categorical error to classify Buddhism simply as a religion, a term that is largely defined in the West by the three Abrahamic religions of Judaism, Christianity, and Islam—all three of which are bona fide religions. Buddhism has always included a strong emphasis on experiential investigation and rational analysis, and the Buddha himself responded to
skeptics with the words, ”it is proper that you have doubt, that you have perplexity, for a doubt has arisen in a matter which is doubtful. Now…do not be led by reports, or tradition, or hearsay. Be not led by the authority of religious texts, nor by mere logic or inference, nor by considering appearances, nor by the delight in speculative opinions, nor by seeming possibilities, nor by the idea: ‘this is our teacher.’”

You incorrectly state that I have contempt for mainstream scientific views on the functioning of the mind. On the contrary, I believe that psychology and neuroscience have made major contributions in explaining the functioning of the mind and the neural influences on such mental processes. In the true spirit of scientific skepticism, however, I am questioning the empirical and rational bases for some of the beliefs about the nature of consciousness that are commonly held in the scientific community. In doing so, I draw a strong distinction between assertions by scientists that are clearly validated by empirical evidence and rational argument, as opposed to those that are unsubstantiated beliefs. I am a firm believer in the truth of historian Daniel Boorstin’s comment that the major impediment to discovery is not ignorance, but the ”illusions of knowledge,” which I believe are rife in many scientific discussions of consciousness and the mind/body problem.


”Neither Wallace nor the Dalai Lama himself have the authority to speak for all Buddhists. Tibetan Buddhism is just one among many Buddhist schools that have held different doctrines for thousands of years. In particular, some Buddhists do not believe in reincarnation or in some kind of immaterial ”soul” able to move from body to body. In fact, such a belief flies in the face of central Buddhist teachings like that of impermanence and the absence of an immutable human soul.”

Neither the Dalai Lama nor I make any such claim, nor do I know of any other Buddhists who do so. Happily, Buddhism has never been dominated by any single Church or unified creed, so Buddhists are free to believe what they like. Nevertheless, there is a body of historical, primary literature, widely acknowledged as authoritative among diverse Buddhist groups, that sets forth the fundamental tenets of the Buddhist world view. It is certainly true that some Buddhists do not believe in reincarnation, and they are free to believe whatever they wish. Nevertheless, in one of the most authoritative accounts we have of the Buddha’s own narration of his experiential discoveries on the night of his enlightenment, he explained how, with his mind concentrated, purified, wieldy, and stabilized in the equanimity of the fourth meditative stabilization (a highly refined state of focused awareness as yet undeveloped and unexplored in modern science), he recollected the specific circumstance
s of many thousands of his own former lives over the course of many ages of world contraction and expansion. ”This,” he declared, ”was the first true knowledge attained by me in the first watch of the night. Ignorance was banished and true knowledge arose, darkness was banished and light arose, as happens in one who is diligent, ardent and self-controlled.” To say that such a belief ”flies in the face of central Buddhist teachings like that of impermanence and the absence of an immutable human soul” is simply an expression of ignorance of Buddhism. The question of the relation between the Buddhist theory of the continuity of an ever-changing continuum of consciousness and the principles of impermanence and the Buddhist theory of ”no-self” is a very basic one raised in introductory courses on Buddhism. I would encourage Dr. Marvizon at least to take such a course before he presumes to present an exegesis of Buddhist theory. This is evidently not his field of 
expertise.

In citing the above statement attributed to the Buddha, I am not suggesting that Buddhists or anyone else should accept that as an infallible religious truth. As the Buddha himself declared, ”Monks, just as the wise accept gold after testing it by heating, cutting, and rubbing it, so are my words to be accepted after examining them, but not out of respect for me.” At the same time, I would add that the Buddha gave detailed instructions on how to refine attention, then use it in the critical examination of states of consciousness, so that one can explore the most subtle dimensions of the mind. The only means we have for directly exploring mental phenomena themselves, as opposed to their behavioral and neural correlates, is by way of first-person, introspective observation. Modern science has made very little progress in refining such introspective abilities, whereas Buddhism has developed such techniques for over two millennia. The first-person methodologies of Buddhism ma
y wonderfully complement the third-person methodologies of science, but for such collaboration to take place, “illusions of knowledge” about these disciplines on the part of Buddhists and scientists first need to be unmasked.


“Since the firing of action potentials is a physical phenomenon that follows the laws of physics, the interference of something immaterial with it will violate the principle of conservation of energy. This is because energy would have to come out of something immaterial (“subtle consciousness”) to influence something material. Since the law of conservation of energy is a fundamental principle of science, supported by uncountable observations, there is a heavy burden of proof on whatever theory contradicts it.”(**)

The above paragraph is an accurate, nineteenth-century account of the principle of the conservation of energy, and many people who have not delved deeply into the mysteries unveiled and unsolved in the last hundred years of advances in quantum mechanics hold this principle to be an invariable, absolute truth. Scientists should have learned by now to be wary of such absolutes. 

According to quantum theory, the so-called energy-time uncertainty principle does allow for short violations of energy conservation. Most physicists agree there are no physical causes for individual quantum events, and they conclude from this that individual quantum events are fundamentally random; that is, there are no preceding causes that determine them. But the absence of physical causes does not preclude the possibility of nonphysical causes. Physicists have found that even if there were local causes for specific quantum effects, they must be physically undetectable in principle; but that doesn’t necessarily mean they are absolutely undetectable in principle. On the quantum level, unknown causal agencies may be posited without contravening the conservation principle if, for any given system of measurement, (1) one does not (or cannot) specify the complete, exact initial conditions of the system to be measured; and (2) one allows for non-local influences. As for the fir
st point, the uncertainty principle, together with the physical impossibility of absolutely isolating any finite system of measurement, make it impossible to determine the complete initial conditions of any system. And in terms of the second point, recent research by physicist Anton Zeilinger at the University of Innsbruck indicates there are strong grounds for asserting the reality of non-local interactions. In short, even though physicists know there are no local causes for quantum events, there could be non-local ones.


“The work of Ian Stevenson and Jim Tucker lending credibility to reincarnation does not appear to have been properly peer-reviewed or published in mainstream scientific publications. Therefore, I would consider it pseudoscience.”

You are quite right that the work of Ian Stevenson and Jim Tucker has not been properly peer-reviewed, for it has been almost universally ignored by the scientific community. If it’s not peer-reviewed, how does anyone know whether it constitutes rigorous field research or whether it can be dismissed as pseudoscience? Are mainstream scientific publications even willing to review such research, conducted with no apparent religious or dogmatic bias? If so, let them point out the flaws of their research methods and show either how it can be improved or why it should be abandoned altogether. It would be troubling if the mainstream cognitive scientific is so committed to its belief that consciousness is nothing more than a function of the brain that it is unwilling even to consider any evidence that may challenge their materialistic assumptions. I have not scrutinized Stevenson’s and Tucker’s work sufficiently to be able to identify any methodological flaws in their work. So 
if Dr. Marvizon has done so, as any reputable scientist would before deeming forty years of research as “pseudoscience,” I am eager for him to report his expert, informed analysis.


“One reason the term “consciousness” is so hard to define is the effort of spiritualists like Wallace to muddle things up. It is clear to most scientists that consciousness cannot be found in inorganic matter, in plants or even in most animals, as Wallace claims. Therefore, we are not overly worried by the fact that its presence cannot be detected in these things by “scientific instruments”. Most scientists are perfectly happy to understand consciousness as one of the functions of the human brain.” (***)

I find it amusing that Dr. Marvizon attributes, even in part, scientists’ failure to define consciousness on “spiritualists” who “muddle things up.” Science has enjoyed great success in defining and explaining a wide range of objective natural phenomena that can be observed using the tools of science. It has been less successful in defining and explaining subjective experience, particularly consciousness itself, which are invisible to the instruments of science. This may have to do with the irreducibly first-person nature of consciousness. As John Searle comments, “It would be difficult to exaggerate the disastrous effects that the failure to come to terms with the subjectivity of consciousness has had on the philosophical and psychological work of the past half century. In ways that are not at all obvious on the surface, much of the bankruptcy of most work in the philosophy of mind and a great deal of the sterility of academic psychology over the past fifty year
s...have come from a persistent failure to recognize and come to terms with the fact that the ontology of the mental is an irreducibly first-person ontology.” 

I confess to an ambiguity in my response to George Johnson’s review. I wrote, “it is remarkable that there are no scientific instruments that can detect the presence of consciousness in inorganic matter (e.g., computers or robots), in plants (e.g., insect-eating plants), or in animals (e.g., single cells, insects, human fetuses, or normal human adults).” My intended meaning is that there are no scientific instruments that can detect whether or not consciousness is present in inorganic matter, etc. No doubt, most scientists are perfectly happy to understand consciousness as one of the functions of the human brain. But such subjective mental phenomena as a mental image of a rose, the desire for water, the visual perception of the Mona Lisa, and the belief that consciousness is a function of the human brain cannot be detected with the instruments of science. So if they are nothing more than objective functions of the brain, they should somehow be detectable using the objec
tive measures of science. Moreover, a simple point often overlooked is that many mental phenomena can be observed directly, noting their distinct, subjective qualities. But those methods of observation are introspective, and such methods of inquiry have not yet been wholly integrated into what commonly called “the scientific method.”

While many neuroscientists regard all mental phenomena as brain functions, how have they arrived at this conclusion? To be sure, specific brain functions are necessary causes of specific mental functions. But if one event causes another, it must precede its effect, which implies that it is not identical to its effect. Of course there are neural functions that are concurrent with subjectively experienced mental processes, but I have yet to see any empirical evidence or compelling rational argument that demonstrates that those simultaneous mental and neural events are identical. Just saying they are doesn’t make them so.

“It may still take us scientists hundreds of years to come up with a complete explanation of the Universe. I, for one, am happy that this is the case, because it allows us scientists to continue to work on these challenges. However, this lack of knowledge is not a license to embrace whatever dogma is offered to us, nor it should be a excuse to abandon time-honored scientific methodology to follow introspective approaches that do not allow independent repetition of results. These methods have its place in individual spiritual search, but not in science.”

The practice of mathematics is an internal, mental practice, not just drawing symbols on a chalkboard, and mathematics lies at the foundation of modern science as a whole. The fact that the practice of mathematics is internal has not prevented mathematicians from replicating their findings, and expert mathematicians can recognize each other as they engage in prolonged discourse. The same is true of highly trained contemplatives, and Buddhist contemplatives have been replicating each others’ discoveries for centuries. There is such a thing as “peer review” among highly trained Buddhist contemplatives, and when we introduce the third-person methodologies of psychology and neuroscience to evaluating the neural bases and behavioral effects of specific kinds of contemplative practice, this threefold approach, long ago advocated by William James, may shed fresh light on the value and limitations of introspection as well as behavioral and neural studies.


“Science works on the premise that the world can be understood by a series of rules – the laws of nature – and that this explanation of the world is “complete”, that is, that nothing beyond the laws of nature is necessary for it… many neuroscientists aspire to explain every function of the human mind, including consciousness, based on the laws of biology and, ultimately, chemistry and physics.”

The metaphysical principle that everything in nature can be explained in terms of the laws of physics, chemistry, and biology is an untestable hypothesis. So technically speaking, it is not even a scientific theory. Moreover, even if one accepts this dogmatic bias, which has never adequately explained the origins or nature of subjective experience, something is left out: mathematics. What is the ontological status of numbers or mathematical theorems? Rather than insisting that all natural phenomena must be understood in terms of configurations of mass-energy and space-time, Buddhism proposed a kind of empirical pluralism, similar to the “radical empiricism” advocated by William James. Let experience—including our first-person experience of mental phenomena—be primary, and let it never be overridden by an insistence that nature conform to our human concepts of matter and its functions. 


“Of course, in this enterprise science has always had to fight the opposition of religion. Even to this day: witness the current “culture wars” between the scientific theory of evolution and the Christian proponents of “Creation Science” and “Intelligent Design”. What troubles scientists most about these institutions is their attempt to present a religious belief (that God created the world in a particular way) as a scientific idea. This is intellectually dishonest, because religious ideas are not subject to the process of scientific validation. Furthermore, it is generally accepted that science should search for the truth without preconceptions that could bias that search. Contrast the efforts of creationists to buttress every possible objection to evolution, and ignore any evidence that contradicts their beliefs.”

The notion that science has always had to fight the opposition of religion is one of the great myths perpetuated by scientists who are ignorant of the history of their own discipline. Copernicus was a churchman, Kepler was professionally trained in theology, Galileo and Descartes were devout Catholics, Newton spent most of the last twenty-five years of his life writing theology, and Mendel was a monk. More recently, Einstein claimed “that in this materialistic age of ours the serious scientific workers are the only profoundly religious people. Indeed, he continue, “you will hardly find one among the profounder sort of scientific minds without a religious feeling of his own. What troubles many people outside the scientific community is the attempt on the part of some scientists to present a metaphysical belief (e.g., nothing exists except matter and its properties) as a scientific idea. This is intellectually dishonest, because metaphysical ideas are not subject to the pro
cess of scientific validation.


“…it is legitimate to ask ourselves whether the Mind & Life Institute is a bona fide attempt at dialog between Buddhism and science, as it claims to be. If so, it should set aside the idea of reincarnation, because it is patently incompatible with science. We would have to agree to disagree on that topic, and move on to matters where we can find some common ground. However, Wallace’s comments raise another possibility: that like the Discovery Institute (the proponent of Intelligent Design) the Life & Mind Institute is just a vehicle to invest Tibetan Buddhist beliefs with some kind of scientific legitimacy.”

Given the facts that scientists have thus far failed even to define consciousness, let alone measure it, let alone find its neural correlates, let alone identify the necessary and sufficient causes of consciousness, it is premature to dismiss any rational theory that is consistent with what is actually known scientifically about consciousness. To insist that other traditions set aside their own experientially-based ideas out of respect for scientific assumptions about consciousness that have not yet been validated is itself not scientific or even reasonable.

At this point, however, it is important that I make a disclaimer. In expressing my own views, I do not represent all Buddhists, nor do I represent the views of the Mind & Life Institute as a whole. Among the scientists and scholars who have participated in Mind & Life conferences, some have strongly advocated the tenets of scientific materialism, some have accepted them implicitly, some remain agnostic, some quietly accept views inconsistent with scientific materialism, and others are openly skeptical of scientific materialism. I fall into the final category. This same range of views is represented by the scientists and scholars who have participated in events sponsored by the Santa Barbara Institute for Consciousness Studies, of which I am the founder and president. I believe this diversity of views is healthy and stimulating, and the fact that an editorial in Nature has supported the Dalai Lama’s lecturing at the forthcoming meeting of the Society for Neuroscience indicat
es a similar open-mindedness within the mainstream scientific community. Not all scientists welcome such a diversity of rational viewpoints, but then the same closed-mindedness is common in religious communities as well.


“That Wallace attacks what a reads like a fair, balanced and even friendly review of a book by the Dalai Lama, and in the process condemns mainstream scientific ideas because they happen to clash with his religious belief, strikes me as a bad sign at this regard. Wallace is a VIP in the Mind & Life Institute and claims a close relationship to the Dalai Lama.”

This is a complete misrepresentation of my views and orientation, which are presented in detail in my book The Taboo of Subjectivity: Toward a New Science of Consciousness (Oxford U.P. 2000). Before Dr. Marvizon condemns me for being a “spiritualist” who “muddles up” the topic of consciousness and condemns mainstream scientific ideas, he would do well to read what I actually do say. Separating fact from fiction is a fundamental goal of both scientific and contemplative inquiry, whereas recourse to personal abuse is incompatible with both. In The Taboo of Subjectivity, I present a detailed analysis of the distinctions among science, scientific realism, scientific materialism, and scientism. While I have a great respect for science, I have found no reason to adopt of beliefs of scientific materialism, and I openly criticize scientists who conflate scientific knowledge with the assumptions of scientific materialism. 

“Consciousness, like pain, vision, fear and thought, is a function, not an object. Is something the brain does, not something that exists on its own.”

No doubt consciousness, like pain, vision, fear and thought, is a function, but I have yet to be presented with any compelling empirical evidence or rational argument demonstrating that these subjective mental states are identical to their concurrent neural processes. If begin with the unquestioned assumption that the brain alone is solely responsible for all mental processes, you may well equate brain functions (which can be observed scientifically) with mental functions (which can be observed introspective, but not objectively). But historically science has advanced by challenging its unquestioned assumptions, not by demanding that everyone share them.


“So, will be ever able to measure consciousness? I don’t see why not, but it will surely not be measured with some apparatus with blinking lights and dials, but indirectly as it is manifested in behavior. We would be able to measure consciousness the same way that we are able to measure things like pain, anxiety and fear.”

Scientists can already measure behavior. But that doesn’t constitute a measurement of consciousness, either directly or indirectly. Unconscious robots may be created that simulate human behavior with extraordinary accuracy. That doesn’t make them conscious. Scientists have no way at present of measuring the subjective experiences of pain, anxiety, or fear, but they have laudably identified some of their neural causes and their behavioral expressions. But let’s not conflate any phenomenon with its causes or its effects. This is just poor logic and bad science.


“However, even if we want to measure consciousness in terms of behavior, we need to have some understanding of what consciousness is in order to design the appropriate measuring device. This is similar to what happens in other fields of science: the explanation precedes the measurement, or both are developed together. For example, we only started building particle accelerators once we have explanation on why particles would behave in a certain way. So we first need to have some kind of hypothesis of what consciousness is, and then we can devise and experiment to test this hypothesis. This may entail a measurement or it may not, because our hypothesis may be descriptive and not quantitative.”

Here we conclude on a point on which we both seem to agree: before science can measure consciousness, it must have some understanding of what consciousness is. And at present, it lacks that understanding, so it is premature to count out other empirical methods, such as introspection, or theories, such as those of Buddhism, when the scientific study of consciousness is in it infancy.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Примечания (информация, размещенная в MLRN, Mind & Life Research Network по ходу обсуждения аргументов J.C.Marvizon’a).
(*) Обзор эмпирических данных по воспоминаниям прошлых жизней, реинкарнации и всевозможных их интерпретаций дан в 

A. Mills, S.J. Lynn. Past-life experiences// Varieties of anomalous
experience: Examining the Scientific Evidence. Ed. E. Cardena, S.J. Lynn, S.
Krippner. American Psychological Association. Washington, DC, 2001, pp.
283-314.

Эти данные, как и широкий спектр феноменов человеческого опыта, часто обозначаемых как «аномальный опыт» (осознаваемые сны, выход из тела, пси-явления, абдукция, опыт прошлых жизней, околосмертный опыт, целительство и др.), до сих пор игнорируется и высмеивается mainstream science. 

(**) См. сообщение 141, а также фотографии, прикрепленные к сообщению 8 в теме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EA%F0%E5%F1%E5

(***) Как справедливо за метил Р. Пенроуз, сознание естественно изучать в тех ситуациях, где оно в некотором смысле «отключается». Одной из таких хорошо известных ситуаций, которая игнорируется как наукой, так и Буддизмом, т.к. не согласуется с доминирующими в науке и Буддизме мнениями, являются исследования околосмертного опыта. Сводку результатов исследований см. в сообщени 102 этой темы: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....8&page=7&pp=15

Наиболее выдающийся случай описан в следующем сообщении.

----------


## Yuriy

It is well known that a lot of researches have been done since R. Moody's one, including recent hundreds of experients in prospective studies. The point I'd like to stress is as follows: do mainstream science ethods adequate for consciousness research in all cases, and in particular in near-death experiences?

Here is detailed description of the most outstanding case.

In 1998 M. Sabom "described in great detail the anomalous NDE of a woman with a giant basilar artery aneurysm, the rupture of which would be immediately fatal. Because the size and location of the aneurism precluded its safe removal by standart neurosurgical technigues, she was referred for hypothermic cardiac arrest, a procedure during which her body temperature
was lowered to 60 (0F), her heartbeat and breathing stopped, herbrain waves flattened, and blood drained from her head. During this procedure, she met all the accepted criteria for brain death: Her EEG was totally flat, indicating no cerebral electrical activity; auditory-evoked potentials ceased, indicating cessation of rainstem function; and blood was completely drained from the brain, effecting of absence of any brain functions. Unlike most NDE accounts, in which there is little documentation of the experient's psychological state, this case provided continuous documentation of blood, core body and brain temperature, cerebral  ortical brain activity, and evoked potentials in the brainstem.

Repairing this type of aneurism requires that the blood flow through the cerebral arteries be diverted for the duration of the procedure, generally
around 45 minutes. The brain of normal body temperature cannot withstand of the disruption of its oxygen supply for more than a few minutes. However,
when patient's bodies are cooled to 60 (0F), metabolic demands are reduced and most can tolarate complete cessation of cerebral blood flow for at least 45 minutes (reference). This extraordinary neurosurgical procedure involves diverting the body's blood supply to a cardiopulmatiry bypass machine so that the blood can be completely drained from the brain and cooled to 60 (0F) before being returned to the body. The following is brief description of Sabom's patient's experience.

The patient's eye's were taped shut and molded speakers were inserted into her ears to emit 100 decibel clicks and block out any other auditory
stimulation. After she was fully anesthetized, the neurosurgeon opened her scalp, cut the skull open with a special pneumatic saw, and opened the dura
mater to expose the brain. Meanwhile, a cardiac surgeon located the formal vessels in the patient's groin for the cardiopulmanory bypass but found the
artery too small and had to switch to the opposite leg, in which blood was diverted from the artery into the bypass machine, where it was chilled and then returned to her vein. When her body temperature had fallen 25 (0), she went into ventricular fibrillation and her heart stopped, after which her brain waves flattened. 20 minutes later, her body temperature now 60 (0F), the clicks from her ear speakers stopped eliciting a response from the brainstem, indicating total shutdown of her entire brain. At the point, the
head of the operating table was tilted up, the cardiopulmonary bypass machine was turned off, and the blood was drained out of her body, collapsing the aneurism sac so that it could safely be cliped and excised. Once the aneurism was repaired, the bypass machine was turned on again, and warm blood was infused in her body, which was followed by return of the brainstem-evoked potentials and then electrical activity on the EEG. As that was happening, however, her ehart went back into ventricular fibrillation,
and she had to be shoked twice to restore a regular heart rhythm.

The patient reported subsequently that she was awaked out of anesthesia by the sound of the  neumatic saw, felt herself pulled out of the top of her
head, and viewed the operating room from above the neurosurgeon's shoulder. She accurately described the 20 doctors, nurses, and technicians in the room, most of whom she had never met, and several peculiar details of the unique pneumatic saw used to cut open her skull, the cardiac surgeon's surprise at finding the initial femoral artery too small to use, and the music playing in the operating room when she returned to her body but was still unconscious. She reported that after her heart had stopped and the
blood was drained from her body, she went through a tunnel into a briliant light, where che met many  people, including several deceased relatives, who
wraned her that if she did not returned back she would not survive the operation. Sabom (1999) noted that while this woman was dead, as defined by
silent EEG, absence of brainstem response, and lack of blood in the brain, she had the deepest NDE of any patient in his study; her NDE scored 27 points on the NDE Scale, almost 2 standard deviations above the mean for near-death experients.

The meticulous monitoring of this patient allows common physiological explanatory hypothesis to be addressed. This case cannot be explained by
temporal-lobe seizure activity, because brain waves were continuously monitored and showed no such activity. It cannot be explained by reconstruction based on overhead conversations during the operation, because the molded speakers in her ears blocked out any possible hearing, and her braistem responses showed absolutely no response to auditory stimulation. It cannot be explained by reconstruction based on observations before and after she was anesthetized, because she accurately described people, equipment, and events that were not  bservable to her either before or after the procedure" (pp. 340-341).

Greyson B. Near-Death Experiences// Varieties of anomalous experience: Examining the Scientific Evidence. APA, Washington DC, 2001, pp. 315-352.

Famous medical antropologist J. Halifax presented NDE-studies to HH during Mind and Life IV (1992). HH was very critical to the studies and in particular he stressed that one of unversal elements of NDE, meeting with deceased relatives, contradicts to  ibetan Buddhist view of the after-life experience. F. Varela suppoted HH in his critisism and wrote in his
concluding remarks to "Sleeping, dreaming, and dying" that NDE-researchers overestimate significance of NDE.

Is it truth? Or it is the very way of how selection rules are formed in order to exclude uncomfortable empirical facts?

----------


## Yuriy

Интересно, что Американская Медицинская и Психологическая Ассоциации засчитывают участие в Mind and Life XIII как повышение квалификации врачей и психологов соответственно (Continuing Education).

----------


## Yuriy

Виртуальные баталии продолжаются и Marvizon, конечно же, отвечает Wallace’y. Я полностью привожу только лишь один фрагмент из его ответа, причем с вполне конкретной целью. Показать, как формируется аргументация в дискуссии, как формируется сама область обсуждения. 

3. Reincarnation.
Wallace asked for my review of the book “Reincarnation and Biology”, by Ian Stevenson. Perhaps he says this a bit tongue-in-cheek, knowing that Stevenson’s work is a hefty 2-volume, 2,228-page book. Fortunately, the work has been done already by Leonard Angel, a philosopher that specializes in the study of mysticism (“Reincarnation All Over Again”, Skeptic, vol. 9, No. 3, pp. 86-90). Angel offers the kind of detailed analysis of Stevenson’s book that Wallace demands, and finds it flawed in many ways. The fact that this book is so long and hard to read turns out to be an important issue, because Stevenson summarizes his “findings” in a table that is the only part of the book that most people end up reading. However, Angel found that many of the cases reported on the table are unsubstantiated in the main text, sometimes missing entirely. In other words, Stevenson claims that evidence was obtained when in fact it wasn’t. Furthermore, Stevenson engages in “backwards reasoning”, supplying missing evidence based on his theory, and then in other parts of the book recounts the same evidence as in fact supporting his theory. This kind of circular argument is dishonest. Angel also explains in detail how Stevenson’s use of statistics and probability is flawed. 

Angel does not dwell long enough, however, on how bizarre is the theory that Stevenson is trying to prove. Stevenson claims that when people reincarnate they have birthmarks that correspond to the sites in the previous life of wounds, surgery sites, body defects, scars, bites, tattoos, birthmarks or even “experimental marks” (ashes smears) made on corpses to find the reincarnated person. That the list is so long bodes ill to any future statistics made with such fudged criteria. But, why would a mark in on person result on a mark in the same place of the body on its supposed reincarnation? How is the information transferred from body to body? In the computer age, we have grown accustomed to think of information as something material that can be measured, so it seems awfully strange that information would travel to some unseen realm to then pop up again in the material world. Hence, it seems that the reincarnation myth involves the migration from one body to another of some thing besides “subtle consciousness” or karma. In fact, most believers in reincarnation maintain that it also involves the transmission of memories. However, this clashes with recent advances in neuroscience, which have build a very substantial theory of memory storage in the brain, down to the long-term potentiation and depression of synapses and the molecular mechanisms mediating these phenomena. It seems extremely difficult to reconcile what neuroscience knows about memory with it transmission in reincarnation. Perhaps Wallace can explain how reincarnation is supposed to work and whether it involves the transmission of past life memories, or just “subtle consciousness”.

Я не специалист в области изучения эмпирических свидетельств реинкарнации, но, насколько я знаю, каноническим аргументом является память, воспоминания о прошлых жизнях. Когда Будда Шакьямуни или, скажем, Кришна говорят о своих прошлых жизнях, то они опираются на свою память, а не на интерпретацию родинок, шрамов и т.д. на своем теле. 

В любой системе аргументов есть более и менее убедительные (с точки зрения здравого смысла). Наиболее убедительным и классическим аргументом в теории реинкарнации являются воспоминания о прошлых жизнях. Если человек хочет разобраться в сути дела, то ему естественно обратиться ко всем более или менее надежным источникам по этому вопросу. Если же он не хочет этого делать по тем или иным причинам, то он апеллирует к общепринятому мнению в его культуре, в его среде, к которой он принадлежит и у которой он надеется получить поддержку. Marvizon,  как мы видим, пишет о том, что воспоминания о прошлых жизнях противоречат научным данным и представлениям о памяти и на этой основе отвергает реинкарнацию. Он не говорит, скажем: «Ты смотри, как интересно, эти данные противоречат науке. В этом надо разобраться. Давайте проведем специальную конференцию, посвященную этому вопросу, и пригласим на нее всех наиболее известных специалистов». 

На мой взгляд, совершенно аналогичные вещи происходят и в случае исследований паранормальных явлений, которые сейчас обсуждаются в теме «Пустота и физический вакуум».В сообщении 134 в той теме я сослался на мнение H.Stapp’a, которое он высказал в статье Physical Review (A50, N1, pp. 18-22 (1994)). Даже после того, как уже нет претнезий к экспериментальным протоколам и факт признается фактом, но все равно отрицается, т.к. противоречит фундаментальным научным представлениям.

Есть несколько областей фактов, которые на протяжении многих десятилетий игнорируются большой наукой. Имхо, здесь вместе с водой иллюзий, верований, суеверий, заблуждений выплескивается и ребенок истины. Имхо, это одно из проявлений цивилизационного выбора. Такой ребенок, такие истины просто не нужны, не выгодны техногенной цивилизации, не выгодны технократически ориентированному мышлению.

Приведу списки тех феноменов человеческого опыта, которые традиционно, на протяжении многих десятилетий игнорируются, замалчиваются, отрицаются, высмеиваются официозом большой наукой. 

Согласно коллективу авторов “Varieties of anomalous experience: Examining the Scientific Evidence” это: осознаваемые сны, внетелесный опыт, паранормальные явления, абдукция, опыт прошлых жизней, околосмертный опыт, целительство,  мистический опыт [3].

Я уже писал о том, что ЕСДЛ скептически относится к исследованиям околосмертного опыта, т.к. их данные противоречат тибетским представлениям о том, что происходит в процессе смерти. В отношении к этим данным буддийский официоз солидарен с наукой. Эти данные не удобны и поэтому их лучше игнорировать на публичном, социально значимом уровне. 

Согласно сборнику, выпущенному супругами Гроф, к психопатологии обычно относятся феномены, которые ей полностью не тождественны (это список по многим пунктам пересекается с приведенным): шаманский кризис, пробуждение Кундалини, «пиковые переживания» (по Мэслоу), психологическое обновление, острая форма раскрытия паранормальных способностей, переживания «прошлых жизней», общение с духами-проводниками и «контактерство», околосмертный опыт, абдукция, одержимость [1, 2].

1. Духовный кризис. Когда преобразование личности становится кризисом. Под редакцией С. и К. Гроф. Серия «Тексты Трансперсональной Психологии» (далее Серия ТТП). Издательства АСТ, Трансперсонального института, К.Кравчука. М., 1998.
2. Майков В., Козлов В. Трансперсональная психология. Истоки, история, современное состояние. Серия ТТП М., 2004.
3. Cardena E., Lynn S.J., Krippner S. Introduction// Varieties of anomalous experience: Examining the scientific evidence. Ed. by E. Cardena, S. J. Lynn, S. Krippner. American Psychological Association, Washington, DC, 2001, pp. 3-22.

----------


## Yuriy

Отклик Wallace’a на статью в Нью Йорк Таймс (19 октября 2005), посвященную конфликту в связи с выступлением ЕСДЛ на ежегодной конференции Society for Neurosience.

Among the 544 neuroscientists, many of them Chinese, who signed the petition to prevent the Dalai Lama speaking on the theme of neuroscience and society, some claimed that Richard Davidson’s research is tainted because he and some of his colleagues meditate and have collaborated with the Dalai Lama for years. During the Cultural Revolution, thousands of Tibetan monks were rounded up by the Red Guard and beaten for practicing meditation, imprisoned for having collaborated with the Dalai Lama, and some were tortured to death for refusing to denounce Buddhism. Dr. Yi Rao made a point of condemning anyone who plays the dual role of advocates of Buddhism and researchers, and Richard Davidson quite understandably defended himself by pointing out that he don't consider himself a Buddhist.

Shall we infer from Dr. Rao’s statements that Buddhists should be banned from conducting research in the cognitive sciences? By the very fact that they are Buddhist, are we to believe that their minds are so contaminated with religious beliefs that they are unfit to conduct objective research, that is, research in line with the principles of scientific materialism?

I find this prejudice most troubling, for it violates everything I love about science and academic freedom of inquiry. Moreover, the fact that the same mentality that perpetrated genocide and "ideological cleansing" in Tibet is largely behind this movement is especially disturbing.

The current danger to academic freedom comes from two extreme factions. One consists of religious fundamentalists (Christian, Muslim, etc.) who would be happy to ban all scientific teaching and research that contradicts a literal reading of the Bible, the Koran, etc. The other extremist group is represented by the 544 card-carrying zealots who wish to prevent the Dalai Lama from speaking at the Society for Neuroscience. It would be hyperbole and irrational on my part to suggest that either of these fringe groups represents academia today. Happily they do not. I am not calling a smoldering cigarette butt a raging forest fire, but I am pointing out the inflammatory nature of the views expressed by advocates of scientism and religious fundamentalism. To draw a parallel, McCarthyism didn't dominate American politics overnight. It seeped in incrementally, but it did an enormous amount of damage before it was eventually challenged and stopped. If I am perceived as an alarmist for alerting others to the dangers of these extremist groups, I can live with that. Better to douse the cigarette butt with too much water rather than too little.

But now let's move away from the radical extremes to the views of mainstream cognitive science, expressed, for example, in George Johnson's criticism of the Dalai Lama for opposing “physical explanations for consciousness, invoking instead the existence of some kind of irreducible mind stuff, an idea rejected long ago by mainstream science.” This is widely regarded as a perfectly rational criticism of the Buddhist theory of reincarnation. Likewise, the following statement by Antonio Damasio, is, I believe, representative of mainstream cognitive science: “Many of us in neuroscience are guided by one goal and one hope: to provide, eventually, a comprehensive explanation for how the sort of neural pattern that we can currently describe with the tools of neurobiology, from molecules to systems, ever becomes the multidimensional, space-and-time-integrated image we are experiencing this very moment. The day may come when we can explain satisfactorily all the steps that intervene from neural pattern to image but that day is not here yet.” This is widely regarded as a perfectly objective and rational ideal, despite the fact that scientists don't know what consciousness is, have no way of measuring it or even its neural correlates, and haven't identified the necessary and sufficient causes of consciousness. 

From a Buddhist perspective, this attitude is ideologically biased, for it predisposes scientists to ignore any experiential evidence or rational argument that does not further that goal. Damasio's ideal--before scientists have actually discovered the nature of consciousness and its necessary and sufficient causes--demands that consciousness must explicable according to the metaphysical assumptions of scientific materialism. And when faced with evidence from the first-person experience of advanced contemplatives or the alleged memories of past lives of children, scientific materialists commonly dismiss this out of hand. Ian Stevenson, a professor emeritus of psychiatry at the University of Virginia devoted decades of his life to researching accounts of children who allegedly recalled their past lives. He has published a number of articles about this work in mainstream journals—principally the Journal of Nervous and Mental Disease, and his books have received positive reviews in journals such as JAMA and the American Journal of Psychiatry. In 1975, the Book Review Editor of JAMA reviewed one of his books and wrote, “in regard to reincarnation he has painstakingly and unemotionally collected a detailed series of cases…in which the evidence is difficult to explain on any other grounds.” Nevertheless, this empirical evidence is almost universally ignored by the cognitive scientific community today.

Last December, I volunteered to teach in the "Science for Monks" project in northern India, attended by about 50 highly educated Tibetan monks. The great majority of them were from the Gelug order, encouraged by the Dalai Lama to learn from science, with hardly monks from any other Buddhist order, which are not so closely affiliated with the Dalai Lama. I was told that although invitations had been sent out to monasteries of all Tibetan Buddhist traditions, the abbots of most of them discouraged their monks from learning about science. Their rationale was that scientists are so biased by their materialistic assumptions and so limited in their research methods that they have nothing to offer but confusion regarding the nature of the mind and consciousness. Moreover, since their findings have not been corroborated by the rigorously tested contemplative methods of Buddhism, they have little credibility. When the tables of such narrow-mindedness are turned, it sounds bizarre, doesn't it?

It is easy for people with a long collaboration with the Dalai Lama to assume that he is representative of Buddhist communities throughout Asia. Unfortunately, this assumption is far from the truth. Most traditional Buddhists are as closed-minded regarding science as most cognitive scientists are closed-minded regarding alleged Buddhist discoveries that are incompatible with scientific materialism.

The Dalai Lama is on record as saying, "A general basic stance of Buddhism is that it is inappropriate to hold a view that is logically inconsistent. This is taboo. But even more taboo than holding a view that is logically inconsistent is holding a view that goes against direct experience." And he has said time and again that he would reject the Buddhist assertion of reincarnation if positive scientific evidence is produced that refutes it. Are mainstream scientists equally empirical and rational, allowing them to give a fair hearing to evidence and reasoning that are inconsistent with the beliefs of scientific materialism? Would they be willing to go on record saying that they would reject their belief that the mind is nothing more than a function of the brain if Buddhist contemplative evidence is produced that refutes this assumption? 

While cognitive scientists who share the orientation of Damasio and the conservative abbots of Tibetan monasteries in India are not fanatics, they fall short of the ideal proposed by Richard Feynman, which could equally guide scientific and contemplative inquiry: "One of the ways of stopping science would be only to do experiments in the region where you know the law. But experimenters search most diligently, and with the greatest effort, in exactly those places where it seems most likely that we can prove our theories wrong. In other words we are trying to prove ourselves wrong as quickly as possible, because only in that way can we find progress." Unlike the zealots on the far extremes and unlike the conservatives on both sides of the above discussion, the Dalai Lama holds aloft a bright torch of empiricism and rationality that illuminates the middle way between all dogmatic biases. This middle way is to be celebrated, for on this path lies true progress in the mutual enlightenment of science and spirituality.

B. Alan Wallace,
President,
Santa Barbara Institute for Consciousness Studies

----------


## Skyku

> Интересно, что Американская Медицинская и Психологическая Ассоциации засчитывают участие в Mind and Life XIII как повышение квалификации врачей и психологов соответственно (Continuing Education).


Так ли это?
Сомневаюсь. Потому что в американских тестах на профпригодность вера в  паранормальные явления занижает общий результат.
Думаю здесь примерно как с инерциодами - сомнительнейший факт, который понятно, вряд-ли кто с участников форума будет проверять.
Да и проверить его как?
Почитать протоколы заседаний указанных ассоциаций, или поверить кому-то якобы их читавшего?

----------


## Yuriy

> Так ли это?
> Сомневаюсь. Потому что в американских тестах на профпригодность вера в  паранормальные явления занижает общий результат.
> Думаю здесь примерно как с инерциодами - сомнительнейший факт, который понятно, вряд-ли кто с участников форума будет проверять.
> Да и проверить его как?
> Почитать протоколы заседаний указанных ассоциаций, или поверить кому-то якобы их читавшего?


При Mind and Life Institute существует форум Mind and Life Research Network, адрес которого я неоднократно вывешивал в этой теме:
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/?forum%3Dmeditationlist

Большая часть информации, которую я вывешиваю здесь, в частности, все, что касается полемики вокруг новой книги ЕСДЛ, конфликта в связи с его выступлением на ежегодной конференции Society for Neuroscience, распространяется по этому форуму. Вот сообщение, из которого я взял указанную информацию: 

MLRN List Members:

Previously we notified this list about our ML XIII CME accreditation. We
are now pleased to inform you that the APA has also approved 12.5 CEU
credits for psychologists.

If you haven't already registered for the upcoming November 8-10
conference, The Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation, there
are still good seats available. Complete conference information can be
found at www.investigatingthemind.org.

CME Credits
This activity has been planned and implemented in accordance with the
Essential Areas and policies of Accreditation Council for Continuing
Medical Education through the joint sponsorship of Georgetown University
Hospital and the Center for Functional and Molecular Imaging. Georgetown
University Hospital is accredited by the ACCME to provide continuing
medical education for physicians. 

Georgetown University Hospital designates this educational activity for
a maximum of 12.5 hours in category 1 credit toward the Physician's
Recognition Award of the American Medical Association. Each physician
should claim only those hours he/she actually spent in the activity. 

CE Credits
This program has been reviewed and approved for CE credit for
psychologists by the American Psychological Association's Continuing
Education Committee. This program offers 12.5 CE credits for
psychologists. The provider maintains responsibility for the delivery of
the program. Approval #05-013.

If you are interested in earning CME or CE credits for participating in
this meeting, please sign in and pick up your application form at the
CME & CE Credit table at DAR Constitution Hall the morning of November
8. 

Warmest regards,

Nancy Mayer

Если Вас интересует, кто такая Nancy Mayer и насколько достоверна эта информация, то зарегистрируйтесь на этом форуме и обратитесь к ней.

----------


## Skyku

> Если Вас интересует, кто такая Nancy Mayer и насколько достоверна эта информация, то зарегистрируйтесь на этом форуме и обратитесь к ней.


Убедили.
Проверять у меня нет никакого желания.
Пусть этим занимаются специалисты.
Потому любой просто эрудит в этих областях легко и непринуждено в состоянии навешать мне лапши на уши.

----------


## Yuriy

Да, тут лучше отступить. Затронуты интересы института Далай Ламы, спец-ы из США. Но «лицо», то бишь позу скептика, тоже надо держать. Это я про лапшу и прочее.

----------


## Yuriy

Продолжение публичных дебатов между Marvizon’oм и Wallace’ом.

Распространено по Mind and Life Research Network, Discussionlist.
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/?forum%3Dmeditationlist

Dear Mr. Wallace,

I eagerly await your response in our ongoing debate about reincarnation and the subsistence of consciousness away from the body. From the e-mails I have received in support, other scientists look forward to your response as well.

In the meantime, you address the issue of the petitions by neuroscientists against and in favor of the talk of the Dalai Lama at the 2005 meeting of Society for Neuroscience (SfN). Like you, I support the decision by the SfN to invite the Dalai Lama for a lecture in the series “Dialogues between Neuroscience and Society”. In fact, I am quite excited by the prospect of attending the lecture. However, I was alarmed by your statement that the neuroscientists that signed the petition opposing the talk by the Dalai Lama (and in particular Dr. Yi Rao) condemns “anyone who plays the dual role of advocates of Buddhism and researchers” so that “Buddhist should be banned from conducting research in the cognitive sciences”. This seems to concern me personally because, after all, I am a Buddhist doing research in neuroscience. Therefore, I went in search of Dr. Rao’s letter, and found it at the "Neuroscience Quarterly" an official publication of the Society for Neuroscience, here: 

http://apu.sfn.org/content/Publicati...nceNewsletter/ 

A rebuttal by Dr. Jonh H. Hannigan can be found in the next page. I also found the petition against the Dalai Lama’s lecture, in this site

http://www.petitiononline.com/sfn2005/

After carefully reading both letters, I have to conclude that you have grossly misrepresented the position of these scientists. In particular, the only paragraph in Dr. Rao’s letter that seem to be related to your comments reads:

“The second message [Western science has provided a neurological proof that Tibetan Buddhist practices promote compassion] is simply wrong. If one pays close attention to the scientific literature, one will find that there are no published scientific papers to substantiate the specific claim and that the research on Buddhist meditation is extremely limited: Rigorous research has not been published by any objective scientist without declared association with the Dalai Lama.”

It is clear that what Dr. Rao is addressing is the lack of evidence for a particular claim. His veiled reference to Dr. Davidson’s paper and his relationship with the Dalai Lama has to be understood in the light of contemporary ethical scientific standards: research done by somebody financially or personally invested in a particular enterprise is suspect of bias towards results that would benefit that enterprise. Therefore, scientists have to declare any such potentially biasing connections, so that their peers can decide if that bias did indeed take place. The best way to lift the suspicion of bias is independent confirmation by a scientist not connected with the enterprise. These criteria are recognized by most scientific organizations (including the SfN), so Dr. Rao cannot be faulted by abiding to them. 

While I disagree with the petition against the Dalai Lama’s lecture, I found that it expresses some important concerns and advances valid arguments. Some even have come more sharply into focus in my mind after reading your diatribes against neuroscience in this forum. In any case, it is intellectually dishonest to counter somebody’s opinion by misrepresenting it. 

More worrisome is your implication that Dr. Rao and the signatories of the petition against the Dalai Lama lecture are somehow responsible for atrocities against Tibetan monks committed by Red Guards during the Chinese Cultural Revolution. There are no grounds for this grave accusation, since more than half of the signatories of the petition are not Chinese. Even those that are Chinese can hardly be blamed for deeds carried out by an unelected government at a time when most of them were children or were not even born. As for Dr. Rao, here are his own words:

“I am a neuroscientist who came to the U.S. from China twenty years ago. I am against any political dictatorship or suppression and am a member of Amnesty International. I also have coauthored a Nature supplement article critical of some Chinese policies in 2004 that is banned in China.”

Therefore, there is no possible justification for you inflammatory rhetoric. To use your own metaphor, you seem to be the one lighting a cigarette butt, and then dousing it with too much gasoline, not water. Slandering people for the simple fact that they disagree with you is behavior unbecoming of a Buddhist.

Respectfully,

Juan Carlos Marvizon

----------


## Yuriy

Еще одна рецензия на новую книгу ЕСДЛ “The Universe in a Single Atom: The Convergence of Science and Spirituality” by the Dalai Lama (Morgan Road Books, September 2005, ISBN 076792066X), написанная Michael Shermer, опубликована в New York Sun "Arts & Letters" section on September 14, 2005. Рецезия воспроизведена из eSkeptic, сетевые публикации Skeptic Society ( http://www.skeptic.com/ ).

Распространено по Mind and Life Research Network, Discussionlist J.C. Marvizon’ом
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/?forum%3Dmeditationlist

SCIENCE WITHOUT BORDERS 

a book review by Michael Shermer 

In a 1987 lecture on "The Burden of Skepticism," the astronomer Carl Sagan opined: 

In science it often happens that scientists say, 'You know that's a really good argument; my position is mistaken,' and 
then they actually change their minds and you never hear that old view from them again. They really do it. It doesn't happen as often as it should, because scientists are human and change is sometimes painful. But it happens every day. I cannot recall the last time something like that happened in politics or religion. 

Well, Carl, here's a bit of good news, from no less a personage than His Holiness the Dalai Lama, who writes in the prologue of his latest book, The Universe in a Single Atom: 

My confidence in venturing into science lies in my basic belief  that as in science so in Buddhism, understanding the nature of reality is pursued by means of critical investigation: if scientific analysis were conclusively to demonstrate certain claims in Buddhism to be false, then we must accept the findings of science and abandon those claims. 

Listen up, all ye who insist on squeezing the round peg of science into the square hole of religion; if religious claims are not consonant with scientific findings, it is wisest to err on the side of science, which employs self-correcting machinery designed to weed out error, agenda, and bias. Not only do scientists change their minds in the face of contradictory evidence, they do so regardless of the religion, race, or nationality of the scientific colleagues who are doing the contradicting. Science is international, or non-national, in this sense, a characteristic His Holiness says is in harmony with the teachings of Buddhism. "Because I am an internationalist at heart," the Dalai Lama 
explains, one of the qualities that has moved me most about scientists is their amazing willingness to share knowledge with each other without regard for national boundaries. Even during the Cold War, when the political world was polarized to a dangerous degree, I found scientists from the Eastern and Western blocs willing to communicate in ways the politicians could not even imagine. 

In my 1999 book, "How We Believe," I outlined a three-tiered model of the relationship of science and religion: 

1 the "conflicting worlds" model, in which science and religion are at war and one must choose between them; 
2 the "same worlds" model, in which science and religion are in harmony and one may have both simultaneously; and 3 the "separate worlds" model, in which science and religion are different methods to deal with different areas of human concern. Since that time, hundreds of books have been published in the field of science and religion studies, which has blossomed with its own journals and magazines, college courses, scholarly conferences, and even an annual million-dollar cash prize for the individual who most contributes to uniting science and religion (the Templeton Prize). 

I thus approached this book with trepidation -- what else can be said on this subject, especially by someone with no background whatsoever in science? Yet, as I read I grew to respect the author, Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama, who at the age of 6 was enthroned as the reincarnation of his predecessor, the 13th Dalai Lama, in the Tibetan capital of Lhasa. Born to a peasant family in a small village called Takster in northeastern Tibet, the Dalai 
Lama ended up in an exile that brought him in contact with many of the world's leading scientists. 

He talks about his youthful encounters with science, especially his meetings with some of the world's leading scientists, including physicists Carl von Weizsacker and David Bohm, and the philosopher of science Karl Popper. From these encounters, as well as his Buddhist studies, the Dalai Lama found a way to harmonize science and religion, even while recognizing (and respecting) their differences. Both science and Buddhism, he points out, share a strong empirical basis: 

Buddhism must accept the facts -- whether found by science or found by contemplative insights. If, when we investigate something, we find there is reason and proof for it, we must acknowledge that as reality -- even if it is in contradiction with a literal scriptural explanation that has held sway for many centuries or with a deeply held opinion or view. 

Instead of filtering scientific findings through the sieve of his religion, the Dalai Lama approaches science with humility and openness. 

As my comprehension of science has grown, it has gradually become evident to me that, insofar as understanding the physical world is concerned, there are many areas of traditional Buddhist thought where our explanations and 
theories are rudimentary when compared with those of modern science. 

This book is "not an attempt to unite science and spirituality," he  explains, "but an effort to explore two important human disciplines for the purpose of developing a more holistic and integrated way of understanding the world." 

He begins his exploration by equating science with the worldview of  "scientific materialism," which "seems to be a common unexamined presupposition" that includes "a belief in an objective world, independent of the contingency of its observers. It assumes that the data being analyzed within an experiment are independent of the preconceptions, perceptions, and experience of the scientist analyzing them." Well, not quite. Most working scientists do make 
this assumption when conducting their experiments, but they are well aware that their preconceptions can color their analysis and interpretation. Reality exists, we can agree. Getting an accurate reading on reality is another matter entirely. 

The Dalai Lama's other bugbear is scientific reductionism, and here I feel he has set up something of a straw man. 

The view that all aspects of reality can be reduced to matter  and its various particles is, to my mind, as much a 
metaphysical position as the view that an organizing intelligence created and controls reality. 

This view, he fears, leads to nihilism, and with it the loss of  subjective purpose and meaning. 

The danger then is that human beings may be reduced to nothing more than biological machines, the products of pure chance in the random combination of genes, with no purpose other than the biological imperative of reproduction. 

I do not fault the Dalai Lama for challenging this view of science, which does make it difficult to explain such phenomena as the origins of the universe, life, sentience, and consciousness (each of which receive individual chapter treatments in his book), and is held by a great many people, both within and outside of the scientific community. Yet the solution to these and other problems, in my opinion, is through the new sciences of complexity, 
emergence, and self-organization. The Dalai Lama does not go this route, instead turning to certain Buddhist principles, such as karma. 

Karma, he explains, is easily misunderstood by Westerners. It has to do with causal action, but "it is erroneous to think of karma as some transcendental unitary entity that acts like a god in a theistic system or a determinist law by which a person's life is fated." In fact, from a scientific perspective, karma is just a metaphysical assumption, but "no more so than the assumption that all of life is material and originated out of pure chance." Although he admits that the Darwinian theory of evolution "gives us a fairly coherent account of the evolution of human life on earth,"  the Dalai Lama also believes "that karma can have a central role in  understanding the origination of what Buddhism calls 'sentience,' through the media of energy and consciousness." 

How? In Buddhism, the most fundamental unit of matter is prana,a vital energy indistinguishable from consciousness. So matter, energy, and consciousness are the same. Since not only sentience, but the origins of life, consciousness, and morality are inadequately explained by science, it is useful to employ the notion of karma. 

Here I am afraid the Dalai Lama proffers the same empty  explanations as the creationists and Intelligent Design theorists  in what we call the "God of the Gaps." Wherever there is a gap in scientific explanation -- the origins of life, sentience, consciousness, morality -- this is where God, or karma, intervened. But what happens to God/karma when science fills in the gap? Are you going to abandon God/karma from your worldview? 

In my opinion, God/karma does not explain anything; it is just a linguistic place-filler until science can discover the actual cause. By analogy, cosmologists proffer something called "dark energy" and "dark matter" to account for certain anomalies in their data. But cosmologists do not stop there. They admit that "dark matter" is just a convenient label for something they have yet to discover. When creationists or Buddhists speak of God or karma, 
they mean it as the actual cause and end of their searching. 

Although I applaud the Dalai Lama for his liberal open-mindedness to science, he still has some things to learn about science. Just because a current theory or philosophy of science fails to account for a phenomenon does not mean that science itself should be abandoned. And any attempt to blend religion with science, no matter how thoughtful and respectful of both traditions, can only lead to the reduction of the deity to the laws and forces of 
nature. A scientist will inevitably search for how, and by what forces and mechanisms, God or karma operated in the world. 

I would caution both Christians and Buddhists alike: Be careful what you wish for in this endeavor to unify science and religion -- you may not like what you find.

----------


## Yuriy

The Mind and Life Institute is now offering pre-sales of a set of video DVDs and a set of MP3-format audio CDs of the Investigating the Mind 2005: Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation conference proceedings.

The sessions will be videotaped in their entirety using 3 state-of-the-art digital cameras switched live as the event is happening. The video crew, from director to camera operators, are highly experienced television professionals. This will be a very high quality record of not only the content but also the experience of the event. 

The video set will include 5-6 DVDs and the audio set will include 2-3 CDs depending upon the final recorded length of the conference sessions. Prices for the sets are as follows: 

United States:
-- Video DVDs: $54.95 - $49.95 + $5.00 Shipping and Handling 
-- Audio CDs: $34.95 - $29.95 + $5.00 Shipping and Handling 

Canada and International:
-- Video DVDs: $59.95 - $49.95 + $10.00 Shipping and Handling (US Dollars)
-- Audio CDs: $39.95 - $29.95 + $10.00 Shipping and Handling (US Dollars)

More information on ordering these DVD and CD sets is available at www.investigatingthemind.org/dvd.cd.html

You can use your credit card to pay online for the Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation DVDs and CDs with the online media order payment form. 

The DVD and CD sets will be shipped within 4-6 weeks after the close of the conference. 

Also, if you have not already registered for the conference, there is still good seating available through Ticketmaster. Please check the Conference Registration webpage at www.investigatingthemind.org/conf.reg.html for more information.

Nancy Mayer
Mind and Life Institute

----------


## Yuriy

Ответ Wallace’a. 

Верующие в науку обвиняют верующих в Бога, Абсолют в том, что они вводят “Бога лакун” в нерешенные проблемы науки. Wallace отмечает, что ученые закрывают лакуны науки верой в редукционизм,  сводящий сознание к физике. В науках о человеке эта вера теснейшим образом связана с недоверием к описаниям опыта от первого лица.

Mind and Life Research Network, Discussionlist
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist


Virtually all cognitive scientists today assume that consciousness and all subjectively experienced mental processes are functions of the brain and are therefore emergent properties or functions of matter. This is the mainstream scientific view of consciousness, and those who reject this hypothesis are commonly viewed by scientists as being in the grip of a metaphysical bias or religious faith. 

To evaluate this scientific perspective, let’s first review some simple, uncontested facts: scientists have (1) no consensual definition of consciousness, (2) no means of measuring it or its neural correlates, and (3) an incomplete knowledge of the necessary and sufficient causes of consciousness. The fact that no state of consciousness–in fact, no subjectively experienced mental phenomenon of any kind–is detectable using the instruments of science means that, strictly speaking, there is no scientific, empirical evidence for the existence of consciousness or the mind. The only experiential evidence we have for the existence of mental phenomena consists of reports based on first-person, introspective observations of one’s own mental states. But such first-person accounts are not objective, they are not subject to third-person corroboration, and they are generally presented by people with no formal training in observing or reporting on their own mental processes. Yet wi
thout such anecdotal evidence for the existence of mental phenomena, scientists would have no knowledge of the mental correlates of the neural and behavioral processes that they study with such precision and sophistication. In other words, the whole edifice of scientific knowledge of mental processes that arise in dependence upon brain functions is based on evidence that is anecdotal and unscientific.

Ironically, scientists’ metacognitive awareness of their own thought processes is itself nonobjective and therefore unscientific. But without such reflexive awareness, it is hard to imagine that scientific knowledge would progress at all. 

In the absence of scientific knowledge of the nature of consciousness and its necessary and sufficient causes, mainstream cognitive scientists insist that there must be a physical explanation for the nature of consciousness and all its causes. When it comes to consciousness and all subjective experience, there is a gap in scientific knowledge and this vacuum is swiftly filled with the assumptions of materialism; for scientists abhor such a vacuum.

This problem has been dealt with in different ways over the past century. When behaviorist began to dominate academic psychology in the early twentieth century, they recognized the obvious fact that subjective mental processes and states of consciousness could not be objectively measured with the tools of science. Rather than developing the sole means of observing such mental phenomena–namely, introspection–they opted for the astounding alternative of denying that subjective experience exists at all! In 1913, John B. Watson, a pioneer of behaviorism went so far as to attribute the belief in the existence of consciousness to ancient superstitions and magic. And forty years later, B. F. Skinner concluded that mind and ideas are nonexistent entities “invented for the sole purpose of providing spurious explanations...Since mental or psychic events are asserted to lack the dimensions of physical science, we have an additional reason for rejecting them.” Rather than acknowl
edge that there was a gap in the scientific understanding of the mind, two generations of behaviorists denied that such a gap even exists. How they knew that they believed this remains a mystery, for, if they truly believed what they wrote, they wouldn’t know they held such beliefs until they wrote them down or expressed them in some other behavior! Even today, eliminative materialists, such as Paul and Patricia Churchland, maintain this tradition of denial, declaring that all subjective experience is illusory, for it is undetectable to third-person, scientific means of observation. Such scientists and philosophers are so firmly in the grip of their materialistic faith that they deny there is even a gap in scientific knowledge when it comes to subjective experience.

The heyday of behaviorism has passed, and it has been replaced by neuroscience, which generally acknowledges that mental processes do exist and are not yet scientifically understood. This is an indication of progress, for now the gap in scientific knowledge is at least acknowledged. The only empirical evidence we have for mental phenomena remains first-person, introspective reports, yet neuroscientists today continue to marginalize this mode of observation as being unscientific. In a sense, they are right. The subjects they study in their laboratories, and on whose first-person reports they rely, are not professionals. They are commonly undergraduate students (or patients with mental illnesses or brain damage) with no formal training in observing their own minds or in reporting what they experience. So the entire science of identifying the neural correlates of mental processes is based on unscientific, anecdotal, empirical evidence.

Some neuroscientists declare that they are “indirectly” observing mental processes when they measure their neural correlates, much as particle physicists indirectly observe elementary particles by measuring their tracks in a bubble chamber. But this is a false analogy. The characteristics of elementary particles are inferred on the basis of their macroscopic effects generated by linear accelerators and other systems of measurement. There is no way to observe the particles themselves except by way of their traces in bubble chambers, and so on. So everything we know about such particles is based on these observable, physical effects.

But when it comes to the mind, we do have experiential access to observing certain mental phenomena themselves, such as thoughts, mental images, dreams, and other mental states. And when we observe them directly, we find that they have no physical characteristics at all. They have no observable mass or location in space, nor do they have any atomic structure or any other physical characteristics. Although they arise in dependence upon specific brain processes, this in no way logically implies that they are located in the same place as those causal neural events. In short, the only empirical evidence we have regarding mental phenomena–namely, first-person experience –indicates that they are not physical. Yet, despite this fact, mainstream cognitive scientists insist that they must be physical in nature. In other words, they compulsively fill their gap in understanding with their belief that all phenomena have a physical explanation. 

We can find a parallel for this attitude in the history of physics. From the time of Galileo until the late nineteenth century, physicists had been enormously successful in devising mechanical explanations for all manner of natural phenomena. Classical mechanics seemed to be the key for understanding the whole of nature. But there was an explanatory gap when it came to understanding the propagation of electromagnetic fields in empty space. This gap was filled by positing the existence of a luminiferous ether, for which there was no empirical evidence whatsoever. But in 1887, a decisive experiment was conducted that demonstrated beyond all reasonable doubt that no such ether exists. This implied that there was no mechanical explanation for electromagnetism. The later development of quantum physics further demonstrated that mechanical explanations are inapplicable when it comes to non-locality and other aspects of the quantum world. Mechanical explanations are still useful for 
a limited range of natural phenomena, but not for the whole of nature.

Scientists know far less about mental phenomena than they do about electromagnetic fields, which they can at least measure. But the terms “neural mechanisms” that “underlie” mental processes is in common usage, as if neuroscientists are already formulating mechanical explanations for the generation of mental phenomena. But nothing could be further from the truth. Scientists don’t know what it is about neural processes that enables them to either generate or influence mental events. This is commonly known as the “explanatory gap,” regarding the mind/body problem, but that gap is swiftly filled with materialistic assumptions, despite the fact that introspective observations suggest that mental phenomena do not bear physical attributes.

The gap in scientific understanding of the influence of the brain on the mind is matched by an even greater vacuum of knowledge when it comes to understanding how subjectively experienced mental processes influence the brain and the rest of the body. Many, but not all, neuroscientists insist that the mind is a passive epiphenomenon of the brain, and therefore has no causal efficacy at all. Yet the scientific community spends millions of dollars each year trying to exclude the “placebo effect” when determining, for example, the efficacy of pharmaceutical drugs on the body. This euphemism, “the placebo effect,” naturally suggests that the effect in question is created by the placebo. But if the physical substance of the placebo actually exerted such effects, it would, by definition, not be a placebo! The true causes of so-called placebo effects are subjectively experience mental processes such as hopes, expectations, and desires. But instead of calling these effects by 
their accurate name—“mental effects”–they are attributed to the one thing that, by definition, is not producing those effects—namely, the placebo. At least it has the advantage of being physical! Such misleading language indicates the lengths to which the ideological commitment to materialism skews scientific inquiry.

Like naïve religious believers who propose divine, or supernatural, explanations for gaps in scientific understanding, those in the grip of their faith in scientific materialism propose materialistic explanations to fill such gaps. If scientists had no other way to study mental phenomena other than their familiar, third-person systems of measurement, their insistence on finding physical explanations for everything they study would be understandable. But when they marginalize introspection–the sole means of observing mental phenomena–instead of developing it into a rigorous means of scientific observation, they replace the spirit of empiricism with a dogmatic adherence to uncorroborated assumptions, which has always been the bane of scientific progress. 

Perhaps a physical explanation for consciousness will one day be formulated. Or perhaps when scientists eventually understand the nature and origins of mental phenomena, they will find that physical explanations are as inapplicable to consciousness as mechanical explanations are to electromagnetic fields. We don’t know what the future will hold, but rather than insisting that consciousness conform to their metaphysical assumptions, scientists should be equally open to physical and nonphysical explanations for the mind. And since they have made so little progress in refining introspection as a means of scientific inquiry, they may well benefit from collaborating with other disciplines of inquiry, such as the contemplative tradition of Buddhism, that a have long history of developing first-person methods for observing and transforming the mind.

B. Alan Wallace, President
Santa Barbara Institute for Consciousness Studies

----------


## Yuriy

Страсти вокруг некоторых вопросов иногда возникают из-за недоразумений и путаницы (или сознательной подмены тезиса). Dr. Rao - один из подписантов коллективного протеста против выступления ЕСДЛ на ежегодной конференции Society for Neuroscience, выступивший в СМИ.

Распространено по MLRN Discussion List
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist


I think Dr. Rao while raising some valid points is overall dismissive of any potential gain to be had from interaction of neuroscientists with the Dalai Lama. 

"Rao said the society is "kidding itself" by suggesting the Dalai Lama "has insights about the mind because he meditates a lot," he said. "If one can understand the neuroscience of meditation by meditating a lot, then one will understand the neuroscience of crying by crying a lot."
"

Dr. Rao seems to equate insights about the mind with insights about the neuroscience of meditation. The Dalai Lama never has claimed any authority on the neuroscience of meditation and Rao's dismissive and misrepresentative comments above seem to suggest an insular and
dismissive arrogance that do not further any interest of science. The Dalai Lama does not arrogate himself and pretend being a neuroscientist but he may very well have insights into the mind that are products of meditational training. It seems that he is more open to inquiry coming from his 'religiously biased' tradition than many other scientifically trained minds. The materialistic bias is as much a bias as any religious one.

Vikalpa Jetly

----------


## Yuriy

Распространено по MLRN Discussion List
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

Final Response to Juan Carlos Marvizon

My many dialogues and debates with scientists over the years have almost always been cordial and mutually respectful, with both partners open-mindedly seeking to understand the other’s perspective. I’m sorry to say this is not my impression of the recent email exchanges with Dr. Marvizon. My primary concern in this exchange has not been that Dr. Marvizon and I don’t see eye-to-eye, but rather that he consistently misrepresents my position and denigrates the means by which I have come to adopt my present views, without evidently taking any steps to understanding either my views or my methodology. In my earlier response to Dr. Marvizon, I took care to quote him verbatim. He, on the other hand, misrepresents one topic after another, including my own views on various subjects, then refutes the misconceptions that he himself has introduced into this discussion.

That said, a few remarks about my own background may be helpful at least to other participants on this discussion list. I left Western civilization at the age of 21, disenchanted with both the religious doctrine to which I’d been exposed and to scientific materialism, which I found equally unsatisfying. I simply found unfeasible the notion that any religion was the “one true way” to salvation, and I found equally implausible the conviction that science was the “one true way” to truth. While I did not reject religion or science, I did reject both religious and scientific exclusivism, equally shunning religious fundamentalism and scientism. Intrigued by what I had read about Tibetan Buddhism and civilization, I devoted the next ten years of my life to studying and practicing Buddhism with Tibetan and Theravada teachers, followed by four years devoted to a series of solitary meditative retreats. Over the past 35 years, I have spent 14 years living with Tibetan refugees, earned an undergraduate degree at Amherst College where I studied physics and the history and the philosophy of science, and earned a doctorate in religious studies at Stanford University, where I studied, among other things, comparative religion. Since 1990, I have engaged in multiple research projects with a number of teams of cognitive scientists. This unusual background has provided me with a deep admiration for both Buddhism and science, which has led me to believe there may be much fruitful collaboration between well-informed Buddhists and scientists.

As much as I admire science, I am deeply skeptical of the scientifically unvalidated claims of scientific materialism, and I am horrified by some of the things that have been done in the name of that belief system. Specifically, before the Chinese communist occupation of Tibet, there were roughly 6,000 monasteries in Tibet, many of them centers of higher learning and contemplative training. Here, monks, nuns, and other contemplatives devoted tens of thousands of hours studying theories of the mind and investigating the mind directly through highly rigorous, sophisticated, contemplative training.

During the Cultural Revolution, virtually all those monasteries were destroyed, and thousands of monks and nuns were imprisoned, tortured, and put to death for refusing to abandon Buddhism. They were not persecuted for their economic policies but for adhering to a worldview that was incompatible with scientific materialism. During the 20th century, such persecution of religious people was rampant in many countries dominated by communist dictatorships, and it resulted in a virtual holocaust of Buddhism throughout much of Asia. The Chinese government has been particularly harsh in it abuse and slander of the Dalai Lama, who escaped from Tibet in 1959. Even to this day, wherever he is invited to speak, the Chinese government systematically does everything it can to prevent him from visiting or speaking in foreign nations. Out of deference to China, he wasn’t even allowed to visit the United States until 1979. Moreover, the persecution of Buddhist practitioners continues in Tibet nowadays. Just a few years ago, a monastic college attended by 10,000 Tibetan and Chinese monks, nuns, and laypeople was mostly destroyed by the government, not because of any overt wrongdoing on their part. Rather, they were teaching the theory and practice of a worldview that was contrary to scientific materialism, which is tantamount to the state religion of China. 

In light of my long background with Tibetans and the genocide they suffered, I am especially sensitive to ideological intolerance of any kind, so I was appalled when I read on the front page of the New York Times that the neuroscientists who have signed the petition say that, among the problems with Dr. Davidson’s research, the first is that “Dr. Davidson and some of his colleagues meditate themselves, and they have collaborated with the Dalai Lama for years.” Such a statement sounds far more like propaganda emanating from Beijing than it does a scientific critique of research. Dr. Rao went on to declare in this interview that, “It will not hurt if the public also realizes that some researchers are declared believers playing dual roles as advocates and researchers.” He is right that such information would not hurt the public. But if he is implying that anyone who is religious is to be stigmatized when they engage in scientific research, I reject this as a form of ideological intolerance. Scientific research stands or falls on its own merits, not on the worldviews of the researchers.

Dr. Marvizon wrote that, “research done by somebody financially or personally invested in a particular enterprise is suspect of bias towards results that would benefit that enterprise. The best way to lift the suspicion of bias is independent confirmation by a scientist not connected with the enterprise. These criteria are recognized by most scientific organizations (including the SfN), so Dr. Rao cannot be faulted by abiding to them.” Scientific research runs on grants, and those who receive them naturally hope that their work will yield valuable results, which will facilitate their receiving further funding. If their financial or personal investment in the research biases their results, this is bad science, and it is quite true that the best way to lift this suspicion is to have the research replicated by an independent laboratory. This is what is presently occurring with regard to Dr. Davidson’s research. I am delighted that Dr. Rao is, as he says, against “any pol
itical dictatorship or suppression,” and I would be all the more delighted if he and his like-minded colleagues would be as zealous in protesting the persecution of Buddhism in his homeland as they are in trying to prevent the Dalai Lama from addressing a conference whose leadership and whose members, for the most part, are eager to hear him speak.

Dr. Marvizon writes: “More worrisome is your implication that Dr. Rao and the signatories of the petition against the Dalai Lama lecture are somehow responsible for atrocities against Tibetan monks committed by Red Guards during the Chinese Cultural Revolution. There are no grounds for this grave accusation, since more than half of the signatories of the petition are not Chinese.” I did not say or imply that Dr. Rao and the signatories of the petition against the Dalai Lama’s lecture are somehow responsible for atrocities against Tibetan monks committed by Red Guards during the Chinese Cultural Revolution. This is one of many cases in which Dr. Marvizon misrepresents my views by talking about what he thinks I am “implying” or what I “seem” to believe.

Here is the passage that I wrote to which Dr. Marvizon is alluding: “Shall we infer from Dr. Rao’s statements that Buddhists should be banned from conducting research in the cognitive sciences? By the very fact that they are Buddhist, are we to believe that their minds are so contaminated with religious beliefs that they are unfit to conduct objective research, that is, research in line with the principles of scientific materialism? I find this prejudice most troubling, for it violates everything I love about science and academic freedom of inquiry. Moreover, the fact that the same mentality that perpetrated genocide and "ideological cleansing" in Tibet is largely behind this movement is especially disturbing.”

Specifically, I condemn the “mentality” of those who would prevent the Dalai Lama from speaking, not any particular group of scientists, for it is the same mentality that has opposed freedom of religion and expression in Tibet and China. The fact that such a large percentage of the signatories of the above petition do have Chinese names, even if they don’t constitute a majority, makes their claim that their objection is non-political highly suspect. Even if they are not acting under the direct orders of Beijing, the condemnation by some signatories of anyone who meditates or has a long collaboration with the Dalai Lama is exactly the kind of unscientific prejudice that has long been expressed by the Chinese communist government.

Now I shall address some of the points Dr. Marvizon raises in his response dated Oct. 18. His comments are enclosed in quotation marks, as I did in my earlier response.

“The fact that one doesn’t know something does not validate someone else’s statements about it. However, that seems to be the point that Wallace makes throughout his response: because science fails to explain consciousness, we may as well accept what Buddhism has to say about it.

Nowhere in the this discussion, or for that matter in the eight books and numerous papers I have written on Buddhism and its interface with science, have I made any such suggestion. On the contrary, I have always emphasized the importance of subjecting Buddhist claims to the most rigorous scientific investigation. This is but one of many instances of Dr. Marvizon summarizing my position by declaring its exact opposite. This is the worst form of misrepresentation.

Neuroscience “was held back precisely by the belief that the explanatory gap’ to subjective experience could not be bridged, i.e. the ‘mysterian’ philosophical position that Wallace seems to support.”

I have never supported the “mysterian” philosophical position and have gone out of my way to refute it. Dr. Marvizon relies on subjective impressions of what I “seem to support,” and thereby misrepresents my perspective by declaring that I believe exactly the opposite of what I have argued for years in print. In his first response to me on this discussion list, Dr. Marvizon blamed scientists’ inability to define consciousness on “the effort of spiritualists like Wallace to muddle things up.” A far more likely reason for science’s failure to comprehend consciousness is that it has yet to develop a rigorous, first-person methodology for exploring states of consciousness directly. This is precisely what the Buddhist contemplative tradition has accomplished over the past 2500 years and what makes the potential collaboration between Buddhist and scientific inquiry so inviting. But in insisting that Buddhism is nothing more than a religion, Dr. Marvizon obstructs su
ch collaborative research.

“The fact that science has not explained consciousness YET does not mean that science is unable to explain consciousness.”

The fact that science has not explained consciousness yet means that it has not explained consciousness. Dr. Marvizon is welcome to his faith that future science will explain consciousness, but in the meantime, he should abide by his own maxim: “The only truly neutral statement is “I don’t know”, the moment anyone steps beyond that, the burden of proof is on him.” Does Buddhism know anything about consciousness that is presently unknown to science? Possibly, but to learn whether or not this is so, one must study it meticulously with an open mind, without superimposing on it preconceived Western categories (e.g., “religion”) and without assuming that all Buddhist assertions are nothing more than religious beliefs. 

“There IS a science of consciousness because there is research on consciousness.”

The fact that scientists don’t know what consciousness is, have no definition for it, and can’t measure it or objectively detect it with any of the instruments of science doesn’t mean there is no science of consciousness. On the contrary, because there is research on consciousness, there is a science of consciousness. With his own line of reasoning, Dr. Marvizon should acknowledge that there is also a science of reincarnation, for Ian Stevenson and other scientists have been conducting research on this topic, however inconclusive it may be in its infant stage of development.

“we do, in fact, know some important things about consciousness, even from the introspective or first-person experience. All of them support the view that consciousness is a function of the brain, and depends on the state of the body.”

When Dr. Marvizon refers to “we” in the above declaration, he is referring to his fellow scientists, for whom introspection remains at the level of folk psychology. Buddhist contemplatives have spent centuries developing the first-person observation of the mind into a sophisticated discipline requiring thousands of hours of training to master. First-person experience provides our own empirical access to states of consciousness themselves, as opposed to their neural and behavioral correlates. The fact that this mode of observation has not been developed into a scientific discipline is a likely reason why cognitive scientists have still failed to understand consciousness. As long as they leave introspection at the level of folk psychology and rely primarily on the third-person observations of the neural and behavioral correlates of consciousness, they will almost certainly find no evidence for any state of consciousness that is not dependent on the body. Dr. Marvizon’s “we” excludes centuries of contemplative inquiry in Buddhism and other traditions in which people have earnestly sought to understand the nature of consciousness and have explored it first-hand in ways never replicated by modern science. Since such contemplatives have been researching consciousness for more than two thousand years (as opposed to the two decades of neuroscience to which Dr Marvizon alludes), by Dr. Marvizon’s own criterion of a science, we should accept that such contemplatives have also developed a “science of consciousness.” This does not mean that any of its conclusions are infallible or are to be taken simply on faith. Rather, scientists would do well to rationally evaluate, then empirically investigate the contemplative modes of inquiry developed by Buddhism and other traditions with open, but critical minds.

“we know that consciousness disappears after almost any significant body trauma (lack of oxygen, shock, blow to the head, etc), under anesthesia, and daily during sleep.”

Here Dr. Marvizon misrepresents the scientific study of consciousness. How do scientists know that consciousness disappears after almost any significant body trauma? Is it not equally possible that it simply withdraws to a largely dormant state, without disappearing altogether? It is far from certain that consciousness is completely absent, as in the troubling cases of patients in a vegetative state. They may be experiencing a very low degree of consciousness, but scientists have no way of determining this, for they can’t measure the presence or absence of consciousness in anyone. If they could, they could authoritatively determine when a developing human fetus becomes conscious—or even better—experiences human consciousness. But there exists no such objective measure of consciousness, alas! 

Dr. Marvizon errs again when he declares that consciousness disappears daily during sleep. As I write this response, I am leading a weeklong seminar on the practices of lucid dreaming and the Tibetan Buddhism discipline of dream yoga, attended by scientists, medical doctors, and people from other professions. Many of them have experienced lucid dreams, in which they are conscious that they are dreaming while they are dreaming, and some have achieved such “lucidity” while in dreamless sleep. We have been taking all Buddhist assertions regarding such states of consciousness as hypotheses to be tested by direct experience, and our mutual engagement has been scintillating. No one is here simply to learn about “religious beliefs” of Buddhism. 

In non-lucid dreams as well–when one is unaware that one is dreaming–one is still conscious of the contents of the dream. And even in non-lucid dreamless sleep, one can still be awakened by a loud noise, for instance, which indicates that there was already a low level of consciousness that was aroused by the noise. So consciousness evidently does not disappear daily during sleep, but recedes to a subtler level. Are there yet subtler levels of consciousness unknown to science? Possibly, but these are best explored from a rigorous first-person perspective, not by the rigorous third-person methods of studying physical correlates of consciousness, coupled with primitive, untrained first-person observations. 

“Another important fact is that many drugs (alcohol, LSD, cocaine, amphetamines, opiates, etc) produce dramatic effects on consciousness. If consciousness is immaterial, why is it affected so much by plain chemicals?”

Without the benefits of science, humans have known for millennia that alcohol and other substances produce dramatic effects on consciousness. So let’s not confuse this knowledge with any scientific breakthrough. If consciousness is immaterial, why is it affected so much by plain chemicals? Good question! But before seeking an answer, if one assumes that nothing immaterial can be affected by matter, then one has already decided that consciousness is material before one conducts any scientific research–which is an instance of letting one’s unproven assumptions bias one’s research. 

“Ideally, subjective experience is coupled to instrumental measures to keep everything under tight control. However, what Wallace appears to have in mind when he advocates first-person accounts is something entirely different.”

Here is Dr. Marvizon’s third gross misrepresentation of my views. In all my writings I have argued that the first-person methodologies of Buddhism and other contemplative traditions should be cross-referenced with the third-person methodologies of psychology and neuroscience. Here Dr. Marvizon states that I have asserted exactly the opposite of what I have been advocating in numerous books and articles.

“He repeatedly talks about Buddhist “theories” (i.e., “theory of reincarnation”) as if they were scientific theories, which they are not. They are religious beliefs.”

For most traditional Buddhists, Buddhist theories concerning the nature of the mind, consciousness, reincarnation, and other topics are accepted on the authority of the Buddha and later contemplatives who have devoted thousands of hours to the rational and empirical examination of these topics. The same is true of the general public’s acceptance of virtually all scientific claims that appear in the popular media. But this doesn’t reduce scientific claims to “religious beliefs.” But in declaring uniformly that Buddhist theories are nothing more than “religious beliefs,” Dr. Marvizon displays his ignorance of the enormous array of Buddhist contemplative methods of first-person inquiry into the nature of the mind. He insists on treating Buddhism simply as a religion, without taking the time to research how Buddhists have come to the conclusions they have. In my own case, my current beliefs did not come about due to some “conversion experience” in which I suddenly accepted the Buddhist worldview in its totality. Rather, I have painstakingly studied and analyzed the Buddhist theories, then spent years in solitary retreat putting those theories to the test of first-person experience. And I am far from alone in this endeavor to evaluate Buddhist claims from the perspective of careful observation and rational analysis. 

“Should we say that Taoism, Shinto, Jainism, Hinduism, Confucianism, etc are also not religions?”

Although Dr. Marvizon asks this question rhetorically, the reasonable answer is that anyone truly interested would study each of these traditions on its own grounds, investigating how its scholars and contemplatives drew their conclusions that have over time become formulated as the views of Taoism, and so on. But it is far easier to make generalizations about non-Western traditions and judge them in terms of categories that have been defined by Western civilization. In this way, one remains blind to any methods of inquiry or discoveries outside one’s own cultural context.

“Perhaps Wallace can explain how reincarnation is supposed to work and whether it involves the transmission of past life memories, or just ‘subtle consciousness’.” 

There are numerous Buddhist books written, for example, in Sanskrit and Tibetan, that address these issues, and this is why I have spent years studying both those languages and training with more than 60 accomplished Buddhist scholars and contemplatives who are proficient in this philosophical and contemplative tradition. Some of these original works have been translated into English, but their meaning does not become evident from a casual reading. So if Dr. Marvizon is sincerely interested in understanding how generations of Buddhist scholars and contemplatives have grappled with these issues, I invite him to approach this study with all the rigor that a good scientist or scholar would approach any new field of inquiry. On the other hand, if Dr. Marvizon is already convinced that Buddhists have discovered nothing in this regard, there is no point to his studying anything that challenges his current assumptions on these matters. 

“First, Occam’s Razor (parsimony: not invoking unnecessary elements in an explanation) requires that we only resort to this explanation once we have exhausted all possible ways to explain consciousness in terms of what we know (that is, the laws of nature).”

There are now no laws of nature that explain consciousness, and if one is to apply Occam’s Razor to this study, one should first drop all materialist assumptions about consciousness, and one should be open to exhausting all possible ways of explaining consciousness, whether or not they conform to one’s ideological biases.

“Second, such an extra-material hypothesis of consciousness seems to defy falsiability (as defined by Carl Popper), because it seems impossible to demonstrate with material means that something immaterial does or does not exist.”

Dr. Marvizon is quite right: it may well be impossible to demonstrate with material means that something immaterial does or does not exist. It may also be impossible to falsify the theory that consciousness is nothing more than a function of the brain if one studies consciousness only by way of its neural correlates That implies that one should make full use of rigorous first-person methodologies of observing consciousness, rather than rely solely on third-person methods and unsophisticated, folk psychology for making introspective observations. 

Another alternative is to rigorously evaluate such research as that of Ian Stevenson, which Dr. Marvizon classified as “pseudoscience.” In backing up his claim, he cites a review in the journal “Skeptic” by Leonard Angel, “a philosopher that specializes in the study of mysticism.” I have long regarded this journal as a semi-official voice of the Church of Scientism, but I didn’t think its editors would sink so low as to let forty years of research by a scientist at a major university be trashed by someone who is not even a scientist. And I am stunned at Dr. Marvizon’s credulity that he takes this review at face value, while ignoring other reviews in reputable scientific journals. Fortunately, we don’t need to rely on the prejudicial perspective of one ideologically biased journal, for we can also read the positive reviews of Dr. Stevenson’s books in journals such as JAMA and the American Journal of Psychiatry. Moreover, let us not ignore the comment of the
Book Review Editor of JAMA who reviewed one of Dr. Stevenson’s books and wrote, “in regard to reincarnation he has painstakingly and unemotionally collected a detailed series of cases…in which the evidence is difficult to explain on any other grounds.” If Leonard Angel approached Dr. Stevenson’s work with scientific objectivity and rigor, he would not only point out the perceived flaws in this pioneering work (which, like all early scientific research, has its limitations and defects), but he would also suggest how to improve the rigor of such research. But for this he would probably need to be a scientist, not a philosopher who specializes in the study of mysticism.

“quantum mechanics never abolished conservation of energy in macro-scale, non-quantum systems. Since the brain, neurons and synapses are such macro-scale systems, their functioning has to abide to the energy conservation principle.”

In this statement, Dr. Marvizon indicates that this view is a scientifically established fact. In doing so, he is misrepresenting quantum physics. Researchers in this field of physics know this issue is not nearly as simple and absolute as he suggests. There is controversy among quantum physicists today regarding the extent to which quantum effects manifest in the macro-world. Some maintain that the interface between quantum physics and complexity theory (including the so-called “butterfly effect”) opens the door to violations of the conversation of energy in the macro-world. The possible quantum effects on living organisms is an important field of research right now. But the most obvious instance of a violation of the energy conservation principle in the macro-world (in view of the energy-time uncertainty principle) is the Big Bang, with its giant fluctuation of energy of the vacuum. This theory is endorsed by many mainstream cosmologists, and if it is true, this should count as an instance of this principle being violated on a macro-scale.

“Let me end with one important remark. What Wallace calls ‘scientific materialism’ is more properly called ‘naturalism’, or the idea that everything abides to the laws of nature.”

Scientific materialism declares much more than the idea that everything abides to the laws of nature, as I have explained in my book “The Taboo of Subjectivity.” But if we go with Dr. Marvizon’s definition for the time being, let us ask, “When it comes to consciousness, what are the laws of nature?” The axioms and theorems of pure mathematics alone don’t predict or explain the emergence of a physical world, for these are discovered only on the basis of rigorously observing physical phenomena. The laws of physics alone do not predict or explain the emergence or nature of life in the universe. That requires the laws of biology, and these are discovered only on the basis of rigorously observing biological phenomena. The laws of biology, in turn, do not predict or explain the emergence of consciousness in the universe. Judging by the history of science, the laws of mental phenomena will be discovered only on the basis of rigorously observing mental phenomena, and not just by observing their biological correlates. That requires that the first-person observation of states of consciousness be developed into a sophisticated science, and the cognitive sciences have not yet done that. What are the laws of nature that explain the emergence, nature, and dynamic role of consciousness in the universe? Scientists don’t yet know, quite possibly because they haven’t yet developed introspection into a rigorous means of observation. The Buddhists have been doing that for over two millennia, so it stands to reason that they may have discovered some of those natural laws of the mind that remain unknown to science today. To find out, one would have to open-mindedly study Buddhist theories and methods to find out and drop one’s preconceived prejudices that Buddhism is only a religion and its followers have only religious beliefs.

Strictly speaking, naturalism boils down to the “’Physical Causal Completeness Principle’ or the ‘Principle of Physical Completeness’ (PCC), that states that ‘the only casual factors – deterministic or probabilistic – for the occurrence of a physical event are themselves physical’.”

Here we come to the crux of the matter. This definition uses the word “physical” four times, so it’s important that we know its meaning. What defines something as physical? Shall we deem something physical if and only if it can be measured with the instruments of physical science? If so, it immediately follows that consciousness and all other subjectively experienced mental phenomena (mental images, desires, dreams, thoughts, etc.) are not physical, for only their neural and behavioral correlates, not these mental phenomena themselves, can be detected with the instruments of physical science. When one examines mental phenomena in the midst of a lucid dream, one observes that none of them have any physical characteristics, such as mass, energy, or spatial location, and the laws of physics certainly don’t apply to events in a dream. So in terms of the only empirical evidence we have of mental phenomena themselves–first-person experience–all the evidence indicates that they lack the attributes of mass-energy. Yet, Dr. Marvizon still insists that we assume that consciousness and all other mental phenomena are physical until they are proven otherwise! How can this position be attributed to anything but an ideological insistence that everything that exists must be physical, even if all the empirical evidence, both positive and negative, indicates otherwise?

Since the time of Descartes, natural philosophers and scientists have devised many diverse definitions of matter and energy. If physical phenomena consist only of configurations of mass-energy and space-time, which definitions of these phenomena are the correct ones? Does Nature define what is physical or do humans? If the definition of the physical is deemed to be absolutely objective, which scientists have discovered it? Or does the discovery of the absolutely true nature of the physical lie in the future. When will we know that scientists have finally learned Nature’s own definition of the physical? On the other hand, if this word is defined by humans, which ones have the right definition, and what is included within this category? Are probability waves, the collapse of a wave function, quantum entanglement, information (which physicist John Wheeler believes is more fundamental to the universe than matter or energy), and the eleven dimensions of string theory physical? How about integers, complex numbers, imaginary numbers, mathematical theorems, and the laws of nature themselves? Are they physical? If so, why? Now let’s step outside the realm of mathematics and science: are justice, beauty, tolerance, and human rights physical?

In closing, many of us regard physical phenomena as consisting of configurations of energy and matter. So it is worthwhile to reflect on exactly what we mean by these terms and to note how they are viewed by modern scientists. In passing, let us note the words of two Nobel laureates in physics. Richard Feynman commented that the conservation of energy is a mathematical principle, not a description of a mechanism or anything concrete. “It is important to realize that in physics today,” he wrote, “we have no knowledge of what energy is.” And Steven Weinberg remarked recently, “In the physicist’s recipe for the world, the list of ingredients no longer includes particles. Matter thus loses its central role in physics. All that is left are principles of symmetry.” It will be wonderfully ironic if the assumptions of scientific materialism are most effectively torpedoed by physicists themselves, whom materialists have traditionally regarded as the final arbiters of reality.

“Still, science has to approach the investigation of these practices in a theory-neutral way, that is, setting aside the religious beliefs that accompany them to avoid biasing the study.”

Religious beliefs should indeed not bias study, but Dr. Marvizon’s insistence that all explanations confine themselves to physical causes is a belief that should be set aside when studying consciousness in order to avoid biasing such study.

“Vajrayana Buddhism was the results of its fusion with Tibetan culture.”

Virtually every time Dr. Marvizon alludes to Buddhism, he misrepresents it. All scholars of Vajrayana Buddhism know that it originated full-blown in India, and that it was later adopted in Tibet, where its theories and practices were further elaborated. 

“In any case, it is intellectually dishonest to counter somebody’s opinion by misrepresenting it.”

On this point I fully agree with Dr. Marvizon, and it is for this reason that I withdraw from this dialogue. In our brief exchanges, he has so frequently misrepresented various aspects of science, Buddhism, and my own views, that I find such dialogue wearisome, to say the least. While I have enjoyed many fruitful and enlightening collaborations with scientists and may debates with scientific materialist, I prefer to avoid debates with religious fundamentalists and advocates of scientism, which to my mind, share exactly the same closed-minded, dogmatic, prejudicial mentality. On the basis of this brief exchange with Dr. Marvizon, I do not know his thinking well enough to determine whether he is an advocate of scientism. But I am convinced the continuing this conversation will not be the best use of either Dr. Marvizon’s or my time. 

B. Alan Wallace

----------


## Yuriy

Распространено по Mind and Life Research Network, Discussion List
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

MLRN Discussion List From :  John Adams, NRDC Action Fund 
 
Sent :  Wednesday, November 2, 2005 12:02 AM 
To :  jrivaspita@hotmail.com 
Subject :  We need 3 votes to save the Arctic Refuge! 

Dear NRDC BioGems Defender, It's all come down to this. The House of Representatives will vote as early as next week on a budget bill that would sacrifice the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge to massive oil development and destruction. We can win this showdown in Congress, but we must secure the votes of three more moderate Republicans:  Representatives Jim Gerlach (PA), David Reichert (WA), and Mark Kennedy (MN).

We urgently need your financial support to run hard-hitting ads targeting these three key Representatives in next Sunday's newspapers.View the ad and donate:  
https://www.nrdcactionfund.org/arcticad/donate.asp

Our three targeted Congressmen say they oppose drilling in the Arctic Refuge. But they are under tremendous pressure from President Bush and House leaders to 
do the bidding of Big Oil. We cannot expect these Republican Congressmen to vote against their leadership unless they hear from thousands of their own constituents, demanding that they stand strong in defense of the Arctic Refuge.
…

The Bush Administration is shamelessly exploiting the recent hurricanes and high gas prices as excuses to industrialize the Arctic Refuge. But, as our ad reveals, drilling in the Arctic Refuge will only save consumers one penny per gallon at the pump in 20 years! Meanwhile, Exxon Mobil and Shell just reported third-quarter profits totaling nearly $19 billion! Help us get the truth out to tens of thousands of voters in the three decisive Congressional districts before next week's showdown vote. I urge you to make an online donation right now that could save America's greatest sanctuary for Arctic wildlife:
https://www.nrdcactionfund.org/arcticad/donate.asp

Thank you.
John H. AdamsNRDC Action Fund. . .

 ______________________

J. Rivas-Vita.
Be Happy! 
(Fr. Benito Ballesteros, OSB, 1924-1996)
Sé feliz! (P. Benito Ballesteros, OSB, 1924-1996)

----------


## Yuriy

Распространено по Mind and Life Research Network, Discussion List
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

Dear Julio,
While I am sure many of us agree with the sentiment of this message, this is not the appropriate forum for it. 

A reminder to everyone: this forum is for discussion “in alignment with the mission of the Mind and Life Institute we aim to facilitate meditation research that respects both the scientific and contemplative traditions and the synergetic collaboration between third person and first person perspectives.”

Please do not post announcements or other material that is unrelated to this aim.

Thanks!!
Tish Jennings, MLRN List Moderator

Patricia A. Jennings, M.Ed., Ph.D.
Project Director
Cultivating Emotional Balance Project
UCSF Health Psychology Program
3333 California St. Suite 465
San Francisco, CA 94118
415-476-7683 FAX 415-476-7744

----------


## Yuriy

Из этого ответа, в частности, явствует, что Marvizon  является практикующим буддистом школы Сото дзэн.

Распространено по MLRN Discussion List
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

Dear Dr. Wallace,

It is sad that you want to end this interesting debate. However, I do realize that you are a busy man, and that writing these long messages must put a strain on your time. I also appreciate you notifying us that this is your final response, and thus letting me have the last word in this discussion. Finally, I do regret that this debate has proceeded in such confrontational tone, and I will do my best to step out of it in this post. 

1. You accuse me of misrepresenting you.

“In my earlier response to Dr. Marvizon, I took care to quote him verbatim.”

Since this is important to you, I will do so from now on, even though this adds to the length of my response. Besides, if one intends to misrepresent, it is relatively easy to do it even while quoting verbatim. So this method offers no guarantees, one way or the other. Instead, in past messages I used paraphrasing, a method often recommended to facilitate communication by making aware one person that the other is misunderstanding him. 

I think a big part of the problem is that in this discussion you didn’t clearly state your position at the onset, leaving me grasping for what that may be. I was careful, however, to always say that you “seem to support”, “imply” or “seem to say”, leaving room for you to clarify it, if that was in fact not your position. For example, you say:

“Nowhere in the this discussion, or for that matter in the eight books and numerous papers I have written on Buddhism and its interface with science, have I made any such suggestion.”

“I have never supported the “mysterian” philosophical position and have gone out of my way to refute it. Dr. Marvizon relies on subjective impressions of what I “seem to support,” and thereby misrepresents my perspective by declaring that I believe exactly the opposite of what I have argued for years in print.”

Do you seriously expected me to read your eight books and numerous papers before I participate in this discussion? I discussed what you wrote in this forum. If you haven’t made your position clear enough in a particular point, it is up to you to clarify, not for your readers to go chasing through your writing to see what you mean. 

Dr. Wallace, up to now you haven’t told us where you stand. Most of the time your sound like a dualist, that is, a believer that consciousness/mind and the body/physical world are two separate entities. You quoted John Searle and occasionally sound a lot like David Chalmers. Yet you tell us that you are not a mysterian, like these philosophers. Moreover, dualism doesn’t fit well with most Buddhists philosophies. There are indeed, many philosophical positions in Buddhism concerning the ultimate nature of reality, consciousness and the relationship between the mental and the physical. For example, the Yogacara or Vijñana-vada school of Mahayana Buddhism holds the view that consciousness (vijñana) alone is real and that objects in the material world are not real, a position that from the Western point of view would be considered idealism or pan-psychism. Yet, other forms of Buddhism do believe in a reality separate from consciousness, a position more compatible with current Western views. I think that even within Vajrayana Buddhism there are different philosophical views. That is why it would be important that you explain your exact philosophical view instead of vaguely referring to Buddhist thought.

Because I am at a loss on where you stand, it’s no surprise that I “misrepresent” you while I struggle to understand you. You did state that you believe in “subtle consciousness” and in the “theory of reincarnation” but, still, you have not explained what you mean by that. It would certainly help if you offer a definition of consciousness, however tentative it may be, so that I know whether or not we are talking about the same thing. 

“My primary concern in this exchange has not been that Dr. Marvizon and I don’t see eye-to-eye, but rather that he consistently misrepresents my position and denigrates the means by which I have come to adopt my present views, without evidently taking any steps to understanding either my views or my methodology.”

I wonder what you mean here by “the means by which I have come to adopt my present views” and “my methodology”. If you mean the practice of Buddhist methods like meditation or mindfulness, I can hardly denigrate them since I practice then, too. Now, I consider my Buddhist religious practice a private matter and I generally refrain to discuss the details in public. However, to clarify, I will offer that I have practiced meditation since age 15, yoga since age 18, and Zen Buddhist meditation since 1984. In 1989 in took refuge in the Three Treasures becoming openly a Buddhist in the Soto Zen school. So I have, in fact, taken a lot of steps to understand Buddhist methodology, if that is what you meant. Of course, I do not claim to be a Buddhist scholar. I also think that scientific research on meditation is appropriate, as long as it is conducted unbiased and using strict scientific methodology. I think that the excellent work done by Tomio Hirai on Zen mediators is a goo
d example on how this can be done. Our disagreement is on whether beliefs such as immaterial consciousness and reincarnation can be reconciled with science, and on the value of current research on consciousness.

So let me offer that what we have here is a series of misunderstandings based on assumptions we made about each other, on top of some genuine disagreements. I never set out to misrepresent you out of malice or dishonesty. I hope that this is not what you imply.

2. Attributing atrocities in Tibet to scientific materialism.

In your last post, you say:

“As much as I admire science, I am deeply skeptical of the scientifically unvalidated claims of scientific materialism, and I am horrified by some of the things that have been done in the name of that belief system. Specifically, […] during the Cultural Revolution, virtually all those monasteries were destroyed, and thousands of monks and nuns were imprisoned, tortured, and put to death for refusing to abandon Buddhism. They were not persecuted for their economic policies but for adhering to a worldview that was incompatible with scientific materialism. During the 20th century, such persecution of religious people was rampant in many countries dominated by communist dictatorships, and it resulted in a virtual holocaust of Buddhism throughout much of Asia.”

It very much seem that you are equating scientific materialism with communism. This is simply not true. The Stalinist and Maoist versions of Marxism responsible for the atrocities that you are referring to are dogmatic ideologies that have nothing to do with science. Marxism may be materialist, but it has conflicted with science, for example, during Lisenkoism. Similarly, some of my Chinese colleagues told me how they were forced during the Cultural Revolution to do research on Traditional Chinese Medicine to show that it was on par with Western scientific medicine. On the other hand, there are millions of scientific materialists throughout the Western world that are not communists and were revolted by the atrocities in Tibet, myself included. In fact, many scientific materialists in America and Europe form part of the progressive groups that are the most fervent supporters of a free Tibet. And, believe me, I share your grief about the prosecution of Buddhism throughout Asia and the enormous loss that this has meant for Humanity.

This brings me to a related point. From the political and practical standpoint, it seems that your attitude in condemning the neuroscientists that oppose the talk by the Dalai Lama is self-defeating. By making people with Chinese surnames instant suspects of supporting the atrocities of the Chinese government, and then extending the accusation to people with a scientific materialist “mentality” like me, you risk to alienate some present or future supporters of a free Tibet. 

Let me address your other objection: 

“I did not say or imply that Dr. Rao and the signatories of the petition against the Dalai Lama’s lecture are somehow responsible for atrocities against Tibetan monks committed by Red Guards during the Chinese Cultural Revolution. This is one of many cases in which Dr. Marvizon misrepresents my views by talking about what he thinks I am “implying” or what I “seem” to believe.”

What you wrote (first paragraph of your post) was:

“Among the 544 neuroscientists, many of them Chinese, who signed the petition to prevent the Dalai Lama speaking on the theme of neuroscience and society, some claimed that Richard Davidson’s research is tainted because he and some of his colleagues meditate and have collaborated with the Dalai Lama for years. During the Cultural Revolution, thousands of Tibetan monks were rounded up by the Red Guard and beaten for practicing meditation, imprisoned for having collaborated with the Dalai Lama, and some were tortured to death for refusing to denounce Buddhism. Dr. Yi Rao made a point of condemning anyone who plays the dual role of advocates of Buddhism and researchers, and Richard Davidson quite understandably defended himself by pointing out that he don't consider himself a Buddhist.”

There are three sentences in this paragraph. The first and the third talks about the scientists that petitioned against the talk of the Dalai Lama. The second talks about the atrocities in Tibet. Either the second sentence is a huge non sequitur, or your were trying to imply a connection between people opposing talk and the atrocities in Tibet. If we assume that the paragraph above is rational, and thus contains non sequiturs, we are left with the second option. In any case, it would be prudent to avoid making statements that can be so easily misunderstood for an insult. 

Back to your last post:

“Specifically, I condemn the “mentality” of those who would prevent the Dalai Lama from speaking, not any particular group of scientists, for it is the same mentality that has opposed freedom of religion and expression in Tibet and China.”

Your appeal to “mentality” seems disingenuous. It sounds a lot like right-wing evangelists saying that they love homosexuals, they just hate their sin. People tend to identify themselves with what they believe. Furthermore, now you clarify that the “mentality” that you associate with the atrocities in Tibet is not Maoism, but scientific materialism, effectively extending your accusation to millions of innocent people around the world. This is unfair and self-defeating.

3. Reincarnation.

I would like to address this issue before moving on to more interesting matters. In response to the summary I wrote of the objections of Dr. Leonard Angel to the book by Ian Stevenson and to my own remarks, you write:

“In backing up his claim, he cites a review in the journal “Skeptic” by Leonard Angel, “a philosopher that specializes in the study of mysticism.” I have long regarded this journal as a semi-official voice of the Church of Scientism, but I didn’t think its editors would sink so low as to let forty years of research by a scientist at a major university be trashed by someone who is not even a scientist.”

This is an “ad hominem” against Dr. Leonard Angel and the Skeptic Society, which publishes the journal “Skeptic”. For those not familiar with the Latin term, “ad hominem” is a fallacious rhetorical tactic consisting in attacking or disqualifying a person instead of addressing his arguments. Thus, it should not matter whether Angel is a scientist, a philosopher or a janitor, if his arguments are not valid, you have to explain why. Otherwise we would be relying on authority, which we should not do, as the Buddha himself explained. Furthermore, among other types of fallacies, “ad hominens” are particularly frowned upon in debates because they open to door to personal attacks and hostile exchanges. 

You continue by saying:

“And I am stunned at Dr. Marvizon’s credulity that he takes this review at face value, while ignoring other reviews in reputable scientific journals. Fortunately, we don’t need to rely on the prejudicial perspective of one ideologically biased journal, for we can also read the positive reviews of Dr. Stevenson’s books in journals such as JAMA and the American Journal of Psychiatry. Moreover, let us not ignore the comment of the Book Review Editor of JAMA who reviewed one of Dr. Stevenson’s books and wrote, “in regard to reincarnation he has painstakingly and unemotionally collected a detailed series of cases…in which the evidence is difficult to explain on any other grounds.””

This is an “argument from authority”. We need to hear not who said what, but the evidence behind his statement. Unfortunately, it appears that books reviews in JAMA are not indexed in PubMed, so in the absence of a complete reference I could not find the article to check it myself.

Your present arguments in favor of reincarnation are limited to “ad hominems” and arguments from authority. This does not move the discussion forward. I concede that that there is a science of reincarnation, since while searching for the JAMA book review I found a number of research articles by Ian Stevenson in subjects ranging from near-death experiences to memories of past lives. 

4. Scientific study of consciousness.

Here we reach a topic that I find particularly interesting. Let me start my addressing some of your comments:

“The fact that science has not explained consciousness yet means that it has not explained consciousness.”

This is an “excluded middle” type of fallacy. That is, we are given the choice between two extremes without considering the choices in between. Such a choice would be that science has understood a great deal about consciousness, but still has a way to go, as I think is the case. Using the same argument, one could say that science has not explained the physical world because it has failed to fully reconcile the Theory of Relativity with Quantum Mechanics. However, that would be ignoring the enormous advances made by physics in understanding the physical world. 

“The fact that scientists don’t know what consciousness is, have no definition for it, and can’t measure it […]”

This is an exaggeration. Actually, neuroscientists have quite a clear idea of what they mean by the word consciousness. However, I am beginning to suspect that it is something quite different from what Tibetan Buddhists mean by consciousness. So let me venture a definition of consciousness, however faulty it may be, so that we can at least attach a more precise meaning to that word:  Let me rush to admit that the definition is faulty because it may include the defined in the definition, if we assume that “awareness” and “subjective experience” are synonyms of “consciousness”. This type of circularity is what makes consciousness so hard to define. This is more a philosophical and semantical problem than a scientific problem. We should not let that bother us too much, since nobody has come up with a good definition of causality, either, a concept that is essential in both science and Buddhism, and that we use in everyday life without giving it a second thought. 

In any case, the sole fact that “awareness” can be taken as a synonym of “consciousness” (and not everybody agrees with that) is very significant in itself. Thus, neuroscientists agree that only a relatively minor part of the functions of the brain (or mental processes, however you want to put it) are conscious, and the rest occur unconsciously, that is, we have no awareness or subjective experience of them. The more obvious unconscious functions of the brain are those involved in regulating body functions like blood pressure or hormone secretion. In addition, a great deal of experimental evidence has shown that most of the information processing involved in perception, motor coordination, speech, memory retrieval, etc, takes place unconsciously. 

Another important body of evidence shows that consciousness is intrinsically tied to the state of the brain. Here is list summarizing this evidence, including items that I cited before as well as new ones:

- Consciousness disappears during sleep. I share your fascination with lucid dreaming. Its neurophysiology is discussed by J. Allan Hobson in his book “The Dream Drugstore”, including his personal experiences with lucid dreaming and methods to induce it. However, I haven’t heard of anyone that can have lucid dreams all night long, night after night. In addition, there is dreamless sleep. So we will have to conclude that consciousness disappears when the brain goes into the physiological state of sleep - at least sometimes.

- Consciousness disappears during anesthesia, during some physical trauma, in serious diseases, etc. Recording brain activity during these states show that consciousness requires a functional cortex.

- Consciousness is affected by drugs. 

- In the Penfield experiments and subsequent similar experiments, electrical stimulation of the brain cortex led to subjective experiences consistent with the predicted location of brain functions. That is, stimulating the “hand” area of the somatosensory cortex produces sensations in the hand, stimulating speech areas evoked voices, etc. 

- During some degenerative diseases that destroy the brain, such as Alzheimer’s disease, there is a gradually decline in consciousness that parallels the gradual destruction of the brain. 

- Experiments with split-brain patients show that consciousness is divided when the brain is divided. Split brain surgery is done by cutting the corpus callosum, the bundle of nerves that connect the two brain hemispheres. This is done to cure severe epilepsy. In these patients it is possible to make one of the brain hemispheres aware of something while the other hemisphere remains unaware of it. For example, the “talking” left hemisphere would give the wrong explanation for what the right hemisphere (that controls the left hand) is doing when it follows an instruction of which the left hemisphere is not aware (for example, something spoken into the left ear or showed only to the left field of vision). It is remarkable, however, that split-brain patients retain a unified sense of self. Perhaps the sense of self is mediated by more primitive parts of the brain (midbrain) that remain unified despite the cutting of the corpus callosum. I think that the explanation lies elsewhere, however.

- The sense of self can be seriously altered during some brain diseases or by some drugs. This is called depersonalization, and may lead to bizarre symptoms like the patient denying that a part of the body belongs to himself.

Therefore, there is abundant evidence for a tight correlation between the state of the brain and consciousness. Furthermore, the Penfield brain stimulation experiments go a long way to establish causality (that is, that brain events cause consciousness), because stimulating a specific part of brain produces precisely the subjective experience predicted by the investigator in base of what is known on the functions of different brain areas. 

With all that in mind, I move on to address a very significant part of your post:

“How do scientists know that consciousness disappears after almost any significant body trauma? Is it not equally possible that it simply withdraws to a largely dormant state, without disappearing altogether? It is far from certain that consciousness is completely absent, as in the troubling cases of patients in a vegetative state. They may be experiencing a very low degree of consciousness, but scientists have no way of determining this, for they can’t measure the presence or absence of consciousness in anyone.”

So here you are saying that consciousness is still present, in a “dormant state”, in situations in which there is no awareness, no subjective experience. Accordingly, for you consciousness is not the same thing as awareness or subjective experience. A neuroscientist would say that when consciousness “is lost” during body trauma, etc, only the unconscious part of the brain keeps working. You go on to say:

“And even in non-lucid dreamless sleep, one can still be awakened by a loud noise, for instance, which indicates that there was already a low level of consciousness that was aroused by the noise. So consciousness evidently does not disappear daily during sleep, but recedes to a subtler level.”

A neuroscientist would say that during dreamless sleep the brain keeps functioning unconsciously, and that a loud noise raises unconscious activity to a level in which consciousness is started. Moreover, we know that a specific part of the brain, the reticular formation, is involved in this process. You may counter that what I call “unconscious activity” is what you call “a subtler” level of consciousness. However, I have a problem with this “unconscious consciousness”. It’s an oxymoron, a contradiction in terms. If consciousness is not identical with awareness or subjective experience then, what is it? How are you going to define it? 

5. Studying consciousness by first person experience.

Let me address now the adequacy of “direct” or “first person” methods to explore consciousness and the mind. There are two important obstacles for using introspection to explore the mind, which can be summarized in two words: the unconscious and confabulation.

As I explained above, most of what the brain does remains unconscious. Therefore, a large part of the mind is inaccessible to first-person experience. We would need access to this part of the mind if we want to answer important questions about ourselves. What is the “self”? What is the real motive behind our actions? How can we control our emotions? And so on. You may argue that the rigorous training that Buddhist monks undergo can make them aware of some previously unconscious functions. This may be true, and is a great hypothesis to verify experimentally. However, I suspect that most of the functions of the brain necessarily have to remain unconscious because consciousness requires the processing of an enormous amount of information, and the processing capacity of the brain will be soon exceeded if it were to check on everything it does. 

Second, some of the most interesting experiments on the nature of consciousness have shown that a lot of what goes on in the brain is not at all what it seems. The brain constantly lies to us, something that neuroscientists call “confabulation”. Confabulation occurs at many levels, and in most cases is necessary and innocuous. For example, we see the word as one continuous flow of images, yet it has been shown that our vision is turned off completely several times each second while our eyes make sudden movements called saccades. Another example is that we think that our memory is like a video tape that we can play back whenever we want. What actually happens is that memories get re-created every time we remember, with a lot of filling in the gaps with things that actually never happened. But the most astonishing examples of confabulation come from split-brain patients. If the right hemisphere of a split-brain subject is told to do something without the knowledge of the left hemisphere, and then the left hemisphere is asked why the right hemisphere (that is, the left hand) did that, it would fabricate a story that both the experimenter and the patient’s own right hemisphere know to be untrue. Hence, the problem with introspection is how to distinguish confabulation from reality. This problem is recognized in Buddhism, and is dealt with by having the teacher check the student’s experience. However, this may only assure that the student’s experience is in accordance with the beliefs of the teacher and with the general body of doctrine of a particular school of Buddhism. In fact, studies on the physiological effects of different mystical practices show that they correspond to the expectations and doctrine of the religion of the practitioner. Hence, it seems that we are trapped between confabulations or relaying on religious doctrine. It could well be that Buddhism has found a way out of this conundrum but, based on what science knows about
the working of the brain, there are good reasons to be suspect of the introspective approach. However, I agree with you that if we correlate first-person experience with physiological measurements, we could extract some valuable information. But the first requisite in such study would be to put aside any religious preconceptions.

6. Closing remarks.

In the last several paragraphs you list several of the most fundamental questions of modern science and philosophy. How do we explain the emergence of the laws of biology from the laws of physics? How do we define physical phenomena? What is the relationship between the physical and the mental? Are the laws of nature objective or subjective? What is the ultimate nature of reality? If I came up with the answer even one of those questions, I would be the greatest scientist/philosopher of all history! If your point is that science is an incomplete endeavor, I totally agree. However, any alternative answer to these questions has to be examined on its own merit, not in a rush to fill the gaps in our knowledge. You may well say that in the end science will have abandon the physical completeness principle (a.k.a. materialism or naturalism) in favor of pan-psychism, idealism or some new all-encompassing concept. However, the only way to get there is through sustained scientific research. 

In closing, let me say that, despite its confrontational tone, this is been a fascinating debate. It has helped me focus on some questions that I have been pondering for a while. I have learned some valuable things in the process of debating with you, and I sincerely thank you for the time and effort you have put into it. We probably agree about more things that both you and I suspect. So let’s end without hostility, with a handshake.

I wish you well,

Juan Carlos Marvizon

----------


## Yuriy

MLRN Discussion List

 Dr. Marvizon wrote in his last message:

« 2. Attributing atrocities in Tibet to scientific materialism.

 It very much seem that you are equating scientific materialism with communism. This is simply not true. The Stalinist and Maoist versions of Marxism responsible for the atrocities that you are referring to are dogmatic ideologies that have nothing to do with science».

I am sorry but I'd like to add one point.

It seems to me that it is not accidental that those dogmatic ideologies considered science as their foundation. Each and every student of my generation in Russia knew that Marxism-Leninism is an extension of scienetific approach to evolution of society, that C. Marx has shown that society develops according to some objective laws in the same manner as Nature does.

This is ideologies but the point is that only science and in particular natural science claims that it is the only representative and the only holder of truth about Nature. This claim was used by these ideologies in their tremendous struggle with those who were not agree with them.

Intolerance of science to other forms of knowledge, to non-scientific traditions of knowledge, was used by these ideologies.

Yuriy Karpenko, Moscow, Russia.

----------


## Yuriy

Возражение Marvizon’y
Web interface: https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

MLRN Discussion List
 …

I am continuing Ian Stevenson's work at the University of Virginia, and Dr. Marvizon, you are right, Dr. Stevenson has written numerous articles in scientific journals about these subjects. You can find a list of some of them here: 

http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu...blications.cfm. 

If you read them, I think you will agree with Alan Wallace that the cases of young children who report memories of previous lives are more interesting than Leonard Angel and Skeptic magazine have suggested. Better yet, you can read the book I’ve just written for the general public about the work, Life Before Life: A Scientific Investigation of Children’s Memories of Previous Lives, which includes many of the strongest of the 2500 cases that have been investigated. It’s an easy read (“clear, concise, and eminently rational,” but I digress) and if nothing else will provide you more information in making your case.

Regarding the review of Ian’s Stevenson’s book in JAMA, Lester S. King, the Book Review Editor at the time, wrote the following review of Cases of the Reincarnation Type, vol. 1: Ten Cases in India in issue 324(9):978 in 1975. I quote the review in its entirety:

“Perhaps most western people have already adopted a position against the concept of reincarnation, just as they have against various other topics that come under the rubric of parapsychology. Dr. Stevenson, professor of psychiatry at the University of Virginia, has long been a student of these topics. In regard to reincarnation he has painstakingly and unemotionally collected a detailed series of cases from India, cases in which the evidence is difficult to explain on any other grounds. He presents his corpus of evidence in an interesting way, providing careful detail, and discussing the procedures that he used in attempting to verify the assertions. He provides a critical analysis of the strong and the weak points. Previously he has published 20 instances suggestive of reincarnation and promises that other volumes with additional cases will follow this. He may not convince skeptics but he has placed on record a large amount of data that cannot be ignored.”
…

Jim B. Tucker, M.D.
Division of Personality Studies
Department of Psychiatric Medicine
University of Virginia Health System

----------


## Yuriy

Web interface: https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist 

MLRN Discussion List
Hi everybody, 
I am pleased to announce that the research I presented this summer at the Mind and Life Summer Institute is about to be published, the pdf is available on the publishers website (NeuroReport, Nov 28th issue). Full ref and abstract are below. Comments, questions and critiques are welcomed. 
Sara Lazar 

Lazar SW, Kerr C, Wasserman RH, Gray JR, Greve D, Treadway MT, McGarvey M, Quinn BT, Dusek JA, Benson H, Rauch SL, Moore CI, Fischl B. Meditation experience is associated with increased cortical thickness. NeuroReport 2005; 16:1893-1897. 

Previous research indicates that long-term meditation practice is associated with altered resting EEG patterns, suggestive of long lasting changes in brain activity. We hypothesized that meditation practice might also be associated with changes in the brain's physical structure. Magnetic-resonance imaging was used to assess cortical thickness in twenty participants with extensive Insight meditation experience, which involves focused attention to internal experiences. Brain regions associated with attention, interoception, and sensory processing were thicker in meditation participants than matched controls, including prefrontal cortex and right anterior insula. Between-group differences in pre-frontal cortical thickness were most pronounced in older participants, suggesting that meditation might offset age-related cortical thinning. Finally, the thickness of two regions correlated with meditation experience. These data provide the first structural evidence for experience-dependent cortical plasticity associated with meditation practice.

----------


## Yuriy

web interface: https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...meditationlist 

*Our Faith in Science* 
By TENZIN GYATSO
Published: November 12, 2005, New York Times.
Washington

“Sometimes when scientists concentrate on their own narrow fields, their keen focus obscures the larger effect their work might have. In my conversations with scientists I try to remind them of the larger goal behind what they do in their daily work. 
This is more important than ever. It is all too evident that our moral thinking simply has not been able to keep pace with the speed of scientific advancement. Yet the ramifications of this progress are such that it is no longer adequate to say that the choice of what to do with this knowledge should be left in the hands of individuals.
This is a point I intend to make when I speak at the annual meeting of the Society for Neuroscience today in Washington. I will suggest that how science relates to wider humanity is no longer of academic interest alone. This question must assume a sense of urgency for all those who are concerned about the fate of human existence.”

To read the remainder of the article, follow this link:
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/12/op....html?emc=eta1
--
Patricia A. Jennings, M.Ed., Ph.D. MLRN List Moderator
Project Director
Cultivating Emotional Balance Project
UCSF Health Psychology Program
3333 California St. Suite 465
San Francisco, CA 94118
415-476-7683 FAX 415-476-7744

----------


## Yuriy

*For a Week, D.C. Focuses on Meditation*
By Caryle Murphy
Washington Post Staff Writer
Sunday, November 6, 2005; C01
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...501436_pf.html

Susan Green is a lawyer who specializes in resolving disputes through mediation rather than in court. The District resident also meditates four evenings a week, and she is convinced that the spiritual practice has improved her conflict resolution skills.

On Saturday, Green's message will reach a wider audience. At a workshop that she organized, a panel of legal experts will discuss how meditation can help lawyers and mediators by boosting their "mindfulness" -- the inner capacity of being fully aware of the present moment. Mindfulness meditation "can really make us more effective lawyers," Green said. "When you're able to . . . gain some distance from your own emotions about what is going on in the room around you . . . then you can deal more skillfully with opposing parties and with clients in a mediation room." The lawyers' workshop is part of Meditate DC, a week-long, high-profile exploration of Eastern meditation's benefits that is being staged in Washington to coincide with a 10-day visit to the city by the Dalai Lama, the exiled Buddhist leader from Chinese-occupied Tibet.

The scope of Meditate DC and the related events on the Dalai Lama's schedule illustrate how widely accepted meditation has become in the United States. At a three-day conference this week at DAR Constitution Hall, doctors, scientists and monks will join him in discussing meditation's role in the prevention and treatment of disease. Free meditation training sessions will be offered at workplaces ranging from the World Bank to the Humane Society.

Sponsors of individual events include such institutions as Washington National Cathedral, Georgetown University Hospital and Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine. The one-week celebration, which begins today, also has the blessing of the D.C. Council, which passed a resolution urging "all District residents to learn the practice of meditation."

The attention and praise from the political and medical establishments are in sharp contrast to meditation's image in this country in the 1960s, when its chief advocates were leaders of the hippie and psychedelic drug movements, or as recently as the 1980s, when it was associated mostly with converts to Eastern religions. The ancient Buddhist spiritual practice is now a habit among millions of Americans of almost every faith who say it has helped them achieve physical relaxation, emotional balance and spiritual growth.

Still, claims of a proven scientific link between meditation and mental health have drawn skepticism from many scientists. Some are dubious of the research findings that will be touted at the conference, being held Tuesday through Thursday. And a speech that the Dalai Lama is scheduled to deliver Saturday at the Society for Neuroscience's annual convention, on the topic of how meditation affects brain activity, has generated controversy. Although his appearance at the convention is part of a new program featuring speakers from fields outside neuroscience, some members of the society have criticized the decision to invite a religious figure.

"I think science and religion should be kept separate," said Rory McQuiston, an assistant professor of anatomy and neurobiology at Virginia Commonwealth University, adding that he was worried that giving the Dalai Lama such a platform would create "a slippery slope."
Some of the criticism is politically motivated, the Dalai Lama's supporters contend. "The strongest comments are from the Chinese scientists," said Kate Saunders, spokeswoman for the Washington-based International Campaign for Tibet, which is co-hosting the Dalai Lama's visit. "This is not at all surprising. . . . Chinese protests against high-profile visits of the Dalai Lama are routine wherever he travels."

On Nov. 13, he will give a public talk at MCI Center on "global peace through compassion."
Winner of the 1989 Nobel Peace Prize, the Dalai Lama has long been interested in science and in demonstrating through research that meditation can cause the brain to generate feelings of compassion. In 1987, he and R. Adam Engle, a Colorado-based lawyer and entrepreneur, co-founded the Mind and Life Institute, which has regularly sponsored discussions between scientists and meditators aimed at finding "a way for Buddhism and science to be in dialogue, share findings and collaborate," Engle said.

Buddhism is uniquely well suited to this dialogue, Engle added, because "while it is a path of liberation, [it] is not based on a theology or belief. It does not postulate a supreme being."
At the conference at Constitution Hall, which is co-sponsored by the Mind and Life Institute, Georgetown University and Johns Hopkins, scientists will explain the results of clinical trials and research studies suggesting that meditation not only relieves stress but may also produce long-term changes in the workings of the brain. The meditation experts at the conference, based on what their tradition teaches about the mind-brain-body connection, will help identify new lines of research.

About 2,000 people have bought tickets to the event, which is open to the public and, Engle said, will be conducted "at a level that non-scientists can understand." Georgetown President John J. DeGioia will introduce the Dalai Lama at the conference's opening. The university is co-hosting the event "because it goes to the heart of what Georgetown is about, which is to explore the intersection of science and religion," said Aviad Haramati, professor of physiology at Georgetown Medical School. Applying scientific methods to the study of religious practices, he added, "isn't something people need to fear. Quite the contrary."

Panelists will include neuroscientist Richard J. Davidson of the University of Wisconsin, who reported on his study of meditating Tibetan monks a year ago in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences. Davidson, who conducted his experiment in collaboration with the Dalai Lama, found that during meditation, the monks' brains produced unusually high rates of gamma waves in the left prefrontal cortex, an area just behind the forehead that is associated with happiness and positive thoughts and emotions. Even before they started meditating, the monks had considerably more gamma-wave activity than a control group, he said. He said the findings showed that the monks' mental practice "is having an effect on the brain in the same way golf or tennis practice will enhance performance." The experiment drew intense interest from scientists, although many remain skeptical. "From a scientific viewpoint, all that the Davidson article suggests is that individuals trained in meditation have altered brain wave patterns during meditation when compared to normal individuals. However, that is not striking, since any act of training alters activity in the brain," Sridhar Raghavachari, assistant professor of neurobiology at Duke University Medical School, wrote in an e-mail. He compared it to the change in brain activity that occurs when someone learns to ride a bicycle or play the piano.

The workshops and talks to be held as part of Meditate DC were organized by local meditation activists, such as the Insight Meditation Community of Washington, after they became aware of the Dalai Lama's planned trip to Washington. One of the events is a presentation Friday night at Washington National Cathedral titled "Meditation on the Move From Monastery to Lab to Main Street." 

Among the speakers will be the Rev. Thomas Keating, a Catholic priest who is a prominent teacher of "centering prayer," a type of contemplation in which a person quietly repeats a word such as "amen" or "Jesus" as a method of becoming more receptive to God's presence.
Tomorrow afternoon, Bethesda psychotherapist and meditation teacher Tara Brach will give a free public presentation at the Library of Congress. A full schedule of events is available at http://www.meditatedc.org .

Washington is a particularly stressful city in need of meditation, said District resident Hugh Byrne, an immigration consultant and meditation trainer involved in the week's activities.
"You have the federal government here. You have the September 2001 attacks," Byrne said. "There is a lot of pressure to achieve, to produce, to succeed. . . . Having a way of coming back to ourselves, coming back to the present . . . can be a beneficial approach."

----------


## Yuriy

*For the Dalai Lama, a Meeting of Brain and Mind*
By Marc Kaufman
Washington Post Staff Writer
Wednesday, November 9, 2005; C01
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...801949_pf.html

The Dalai Lama, believed by millions to be the 74th manifestation of Avalokiteshvara, the enlightened Buddha of compassion, made his way across the stage of DAR Constitution Hall yesterday more as the peasant he was born than the international icon he has become.

He walked slowly and half-bowed, smiling broadly and with a playful glint in his eye. And why not: The audience of several thousand -- scientists, meditators, spiritual seekers and monks in scarlet robes -- had gathered for a tutorial that has been going on for him since he was a young boy. Tibetan religious teachers began the process, but for almost 20 years the Dalai Lama has actively sought to expand his knowledge of several disciplines of science by attracting top researchers from around the world to his Indian mountain home to discuss their latest work.

Yesterday's gathering was the second time his sessions with scientists have gone public -- a kind of living-room gathering for thousands to watch and listen. The 70-year-old Dalai Lama, aka His Holiness, perched at the lectern, spoke briefly about his boyhood love of technology and science in faraway and then-closed Lhasa, and hinted at the high-minded and sometimes complex scientific and philosophical discussions to come.

"After these sessions, sometimes I cannot really remember what has been said," he said, a humility that his writings tend to dispute. "But I think it leaves an imprint in my brain."
…
The Dalai Lama can't simply attend a convention. He requires no Hello-My-Name-Is badge. He is religious leader, student, attendee, celebrity, exile.
Adam Engle, the president of the Mind and Life Institute, announced that today's afternoon session would start late, as the Dalai Lama has back-to-back meetings with President Bush and Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice. This pleased audience members, who cheered -- it's always a good thing for the Tibetan cause when the Dalai Lama gets into the White House.

His recent book, "The Universe in an Atom: The Convergence of Science and Spirituality," tries to make the case that modern science and Buddhist thought have surprisingly similar aims, methods and sometimes conclusions -- though he resists efforts to see the world in purely material terms. (Some of his thoughts about limits to the theory of evolution when it comes to how life and consciousness began earned him a rather harsh book review in the New York Times, including a suggestion that he was proposing a Buddhist version of intelligent design.)

During yesterday's session, some of those parallels between Buddhist thought and cutting-edge science were on display.

Wolf Singer, director of the Max Planck Institute for Brain Research in Frankfurt, explained how his research has found that neuronal coordination within the brain is key to human understanding and performance -- a conclusion that Buddhist thought intuited long ago.

Richard Davidson, a research psychologist at the University of Wisconsin whose pioneering (and peer-reviewed) work on meditation was also criticized by the petition writers, described research into how "plastic" the brain actually is and how meditation has been found to change the nature and intensity of brain waves. Stanford's Robert Sapolsky explained research into the harmful physical and mental effects of stress, and how lab rats given constructive outlets to relieve their stress suffered fewer problems.

By day's end, it was more clear why the Dalai Lama finds his scientific explorations to be so compelling. What the scientists were discussing -- and with the help of the Mind and Life Institute are increasingly researching -- is the most current biological, chemical and psychological findings about how certain kinds of human suffering can be understood and alleviated. Precisely what might appeal to the man known as the present-day Buddha of compassion.

While politics and religion are always important to the Dalai Lama, aides say, his involvement with science is especially significant to him. Given the frequent hostility between religious and scientific thought in the United States, many find the Dalai Lama's explorations into such subjects as quantum physics, or the neuroscience of consciousness, or evolution and the physical nature of emotions to be remarkable.

And he has been known to back that up: He often says -- and affirmed again in front of yesterday's audience -- that when science proves that Buddhist scriptures are incorrect, then the scriptures should be rejected.

----------


## Yuriy

*Dalai Lama Gives Talk On Science*
Monk's D.C. Lecture Links Mind, Matter
By Marc Kaufman
Washington Post Staff Writer
Sunday, November 13, 2005; C01

In an unusual marrying of science and spirituality, the Dalai Lama addressed thousands of the world's top neuroscientists yesterday, telling them that society is falling behind in its efforts to make sense of their groundbreaking research.

Speaking sometimes in Tibetan and sometimes in halting English to a receptive audience at the 35th annual meeting of the Society for Neuroscience, the Tibetan spiritual and political leader said scientists and moral leaders need each other.
"It is all too evident that our moral thinking simply has not been able to keep pace with such rapid progress in our acquisition of knowledge and power," he said in a prepared text.

The speech at the Washington Convention Center had been opposed by some members of the society who objected to a religious leader addressing neuroscientists, who research the brain, emotions and human behavior. Nearly 800 people had signed an online petition demanding that the Dalai Lama's invitation be withdrawn. Many of the petition signers were Chinese Americans, leading to countercharges that they opposed him on political grounds. Relations between China and once-independent Tibet have been badly strained for a half-century, and the Dalai Lama is at the center of the dispute. But except for minor protests yesterday -- one woman held a sign that read "Dalai Lama not qualified to speak here" -- that conflict was barely visible at the conference. Some attendees stayed away from his talk, and others left early in what a few described as a protest of sorts.

For most of the 14,000 conference participants who watched in the lecture hall or from overflow rooms, the Dalai Lama's enthusiastic embrace of science and promotion of meditation were warmly received. His 10-day visit to Washington, which included a meeting with President Bush last week, will continue today at MCI Center, where he is scheduled to give a public talk on "Global Peace Through Compassion."

The author of a new book on the convergence of Buddhism and science, the Dalai Lama has met with prominent scientists around the world for almost 20 years and has encouraged an increasingly fruitful collaboration between brain researchers and Tibetan monks.

Because of the controversy over his speech to the neuroscientists in Washington, his aides said he would keep to a prepared text, something quite unusual for him. But he often diverged from the text, despite saying with a smile that he was feeling unusual "stress."

His talk focused on how he developed his interest in science as a boy in Tibet, within a closed and isolated society, and on his view that morality and compassion are central to science. He pointed out in his prepared text, for instance, that although the atom bomb was great science, it created great moral problems.
"It is no longer adequate to adopt the view that our responsibility as a society is to simply further scientific knowledge and enhance technological power and that the choice of what to do with this knowledge and power should be left in the hands of the individual," he said. 

"By invoking fundamental ethical principles, I am not advocating a fusion of religious ethics and scientific inquiry. Rather, I am speaking of what I call 'secular ethics' that embrace the key ethical principles, such as compassion, tolerance, a sense of caring, consideration of others, and the responsible use of knowledge and power -- principles that transcend the barriers between religious believers and nonbelievers, and followers of this religion or that religion," he said.

He acknowledged that some might wonder why a Buddhist monk is taking such an interest in science. "What relation could there be between Buddhism, an ancient Indian philosophical and spiritual tradition, and modern science?" he said. His answer was that the scientific empirical approach and the Buddhist exploration of the mind and world have many similarities.

In the Tibetan Buddhist tradition, however, the Dalai Lama is known as the reincarnation of a major force for compassion, and his strongest words yesterday were directed at religious people who might lack that trait. "People who call themselves religious without basic human values like compassion, they are not really religious people," he told the audience, offering no names. "They are hypocrites." The words were unusually critical for a speaker who likes to emphasize the positive and productive.

The single protester outside his follow-up news conference at the convention center was Pei Wang, a neuroscience graduate student at the State University of New York at Buffalo. "This is supposed to be a scientific talk," she said. "If he is not presenting data, he should not speak. This should be about research, not about some politician giving a speech." The Society for Neuroscience annual meeting, which will continue through Thursday and has attracted 31,000 people, features scores of papers on research into human behavior.

In keeping with the Dalai Lama's involvement with meditation and the physical and mental implications of the contemplative life, one of the higher-profile papers reports on how regular meditation appears to produce structural changes in areas of the brain associated with attention and sensory processing. An imaging study led by Massachusetts General Hospital researchers showed that particular areas of the cerebral cortex, the outer layer of the brain, were thicker in participants who were experienced practitioners of a type of meditation commonly practiced in the United States. 

"Our results suggest that meditation can produce experience-based structural alterations in the brain," said Sara Lazar of the hospital's Psychiatric Neuroimaging Research Program and lead author of the study, which will appear in the journal NeuroReport. "We also found evidence that mediation may slow down the aging-related atrophy of certain areas of the brain."

----------


## Yuriy

Распространено по MLRN: https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...rum%3Dmeditati

I would like to let you know about an exciting new symposium that is happening at Columbia University this February 25-26th. The event is entitled Mind & Reality and is dedicated to enriching the current dialogue between Buddhist and HIndu scholars and experts from the fields of philosophy of mind, physics, psychology, and neuroscience. Please visit our website: http://mindandreality.org/ 

We've also recently launched a weblog to help increase dialogue and awareness of the issues we will be looking at. Please visit our blog: http://blog.mindandreality.org/ 

Yours,
Christopher Kelley
________________________________________________________
Project Director, Mind & Reality Symposium, 
Center for the Study of Science & Religion
PhD Candidate in Buddhist Studies, Columbia University

Email: cdk2001@columbia.edu
Tel: 718.622.2103

О симпозиуме
http://mindandreality.org/ 

This February 25th-26th the Center for the Study of Science and Religion at Columbia University will host «Mind & Reality: A Multidisciplinary Symposium». Supported by the John E. Fetzer Institute, this event is the first in a series that will explore human consciousness from a variety of scientific, philosophical, and religious outlooks. Slated to be held in the historic rotunda of Low Memorial Library, this inaugural event will focus on the religious traditions of Buddhism and Hinduism and their current dialogue with contemporary consciousness studies.
Commencing with a keynote address from philosopher Owen Flanagan, Saturday’s panels are collectively geared toward theory — the investigation of mind from the perspectives of phenomenology, epistemology, and ontology.

Experts from the fields of philosophy of mind, physics, psychology, and neuroscience will convene to discuss and probe the boundary between inner experience and outer reality. The topics of conversation will touch on the nature of qualia, the content of mental thoughts, and the ultimate nature of reality.

On Sunday Buddhologist B. Alan Wallace will the deliver the keynote address. Panelists on this day will consider the potential application of consciousness studies to life. Participants will draw on new research in psychology and neuroscience, as well as first person experience, to examine meditation as a therapeutic tool for understanding and developing one’s own mind.

According to the Buddhist and Hindu traditions, the development of meditative arts are simply a preliminary to ethical engagement. Therefore, Sunday's panelists will also consider the ethical dimension of consciousness studies and how it relates to subjective experience.

Keynote Speakers
The CSSR is proud to have distinguished philosopher Owen Flanagan and buddhologist B. Alan Wallace as keynote speakers at the Mind and Reality symposium.

----------


## Yuriy

Источник информации:
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

Research recently done or ongoing with contemplatives from 
other traditions than Buddhist -- Christian, Hindu, Jewish, Islam.

Much of the research to date is focused on Buddhist (due to Mind and Life influence) and TM (due to the Maharishi University of Management influence); however, there are a few other studies out there, including the dissertation study, which cover much of the issue. 

McNaughton, R. D. (2003). The use of meditation in decision-making: Reports from executive meditators. Dissertation Abstracts International, 64(05), 1750. (UMI No. AAT 3093260).
http://proquest.umi.com/pqdweb?did=7...=309&VName=PQD

Murphy and Donovan have the best compilation of research one may found on these subjects, and one can get the updates to the book from the IONS website, www.noetic.org. Marilyn Schlitz, VP of Research for IONS, might have more information.
http://www.noetic.org/research/medbiblio/index.htm

Murphy, M., & Donovan, S. (1999). The physical and psychological effects of meditation (2nd ed.). Sausalito: Institute of Noetic Sciences.

----------


## Yuriy

Статья в New Scientist (2003) одного из основных докладчиков на симпозиуме “Mind and Reality” (февраль 2006) философа Owen Flanagan’a. В ней он кратко описывает научные исследования по буддийской медитации, которые позволяют ответить на вопрос, “может ли буддийская медитация изменить тот способ, которым мозг реагирует – особенно отрицательными эмоциями – на некоторые внешние воздействия. В настоящее время антидепрессанты являются основным методом смягчения негативных эмоций, но отсутствие антидепрессантов делает человека счастливым”.

Источник информации: MLRN.

*The colour of happiness. (Human Nature)*

Owen Flanagan

New Scientist, May 24, 2003 v178 i2396 p44(1).

What can neuroscientists learn from Buddhists? Owen Flanagan, professor of
philosophy at Duke University, looks at the remarkable effects of meditation
on the brain.

MEMBERS of my tribe -- we call ourselves philosophical naturalists -- treat
all talk of souls and spirits as metaphorical. We think of the seat of the
soul as the brain, in concert with the rest of the nervous system. The Dalai
Lama speaks of a "luminous consciousness" that transcends death and which he
thinks might not have brain correlates, but we believe even this must be
realised neurally.

So an interesting question for neuroscientists is how do the brains of
Buddhist practitioners -- or indeed any other wise, happy and virtuous people
-- light up? How are the qualities of happiness, serenity and loving kindness
that arise from the Buddhist practice of mindful meditation reflected in the
brain? How does that subjective experience manifest itself?

Neuroscience is beginning to provide answers. Using scanning techniques such
as PET and functional MRI, we can study the brain in action. We now know that
two main areas are implicated in emotions, mood and temperament. The amygdala
-- twin almond-shaped organs in the forebrain -- and its adjacent structures
are part of our quick triggering machinery that deals with fear, anxiety and
surprise. It is likely that these structures are also involved in other basic
emotions such as anger. The second area comprises the prefrontal lobes,
recently evolved structures lying just behind the forehead. These have long
been known to play a major role in foresight, planning and self-control, but
are now crucially implicated in emotion, mood and temperament.

With this knowledge in hand, a few prominent neuroscientists have begun to
study the brains of Buddhists. The preliminary findings are tantalising.
Richard Davidson at the Laboratory for Affective Neuroscience at the
University of Wisconsin at Madison has found that the left prefrontal lobes of
experienced Buddhist practitioners light up consistently (rather than just
during meditation). This is significant, because persistent activity in the
left prefrontal lobes indicates positive emotions and good mood, whereas
persistent activity in the right prefrontal lobes indicates negative emotion.
The first Buddhist practitioner studied by Davidson showed more left
prefrontal lobe activity than anyone he had ever studied before.

We can now hypothesise with some confidence that those apparently happy, calm
Buddhist souls one regularly comes across in places such as Dharamsala,
India--the Dalal Lama's home -- really are happy. Behind those calm exteriors
lie persistently frisky left prefrontal lobes. If these findings are widely
confirmed, they will be of great importance.

Buddhists are not born happy. It is not reasonable to suppose that Tibetan
Buddhists are such a homogeneous biological group that they are, uniquely
among humans, born with a "happiness gene" that activates the left prefrontal
cortex. The most reasonable hypothesis is that there is something about
conscientious Buddhist practice that results in the kind of happiness we all
seek.

What about the effect of Buddhist practice on the amygdala and other
subcortical forebrain circuitry? This circuitry, you will recall, is involved
in relatively automatic emotional and behavioural responses.

Now, thanks to important work by Joseph LeDoux at New York University, we know
that a person can be conditioned -- via their amygdala and thalamus -- to be
scared of things that really aren't worth being scared of. We also know that
it is extremely hard to override what the amygdala "thinks" and "feels" simply
by conscious rational thought.

That said, there is some fascinating early work that suggests Buddhist
mindfulness practice might tame the amygdala. Paul Ekman of the University of
California San Francisco Medical Center, a renowned researcher on basic
Darwinian emotions, is, like Davidson, in the early stages of studying
Buddhist practitioners. So far, he has found that experienced meditators don't
get nearly as flustered, shocked or surprised as ordinary people by
unpredictable sounds, even those as loud as gunshots. And Buddhists often
profess to experience less anger than most people.

I believe research like this will eventually allow us to answer the question
of whether Buddhist training can change the way the brain responds -- most
importantly with negative emotions -- to certain environmental triggers.
Antidepressants are currently the favoured method for alleviating negative
emotions, but no antidepressant makes a person happy.

On the other hand, Buddhist meditation and mindfulness, which were developed
2500 years before Prozac, can lead to profound happiness, and its
practitioners are deeply in touch with their glowing left prefrontal cortex
and their becalmed amygdala.

----------


## Yuriy

Дебаты между основными докладчиками будущего симпозиума "Mind and Reality" (февраль 2006) B.A.Wallace'ом и O.Flanagan'om можно найти здесь:
http://blog.mindandreality.org/.

 Источник информации: MLRN.

----------


## Yuriy

*Despite controversy, Dalai Lama preaches harmony*
Science & Theology News, 13 December 2005.
By Britt Peterson (editorial intern at Science & Theology News).

«Далай Лама никогда не избегал полемики. В речи, произнесенной в прошедшем месяце на конференции по нейронаукам, 70-летний духовный лидер, в которого верят как в реинкарнацию его предшественника, раздражал некоторых ученых тем, что убеждал их сотрудничать с религиозными лидерами в управлении предательской моралью и этическими проблемами, которые ставят новые научные исследования».

Выступлению на конференции предшествовал коллективный протест ее участников, в статье приводятся противоположные точки зрения. Вывод созвучен хорошо известному высказыванию Далай Ламы: “Если наука окончательно покажет ложность некоторых утверждений Буддизма, то тогда мы должны принять эти открытия науки и отказаться от этих утверждений».
http://www.stnews.org/news-2470.htm

----------


## Yuriy

«Мы вдохновлены работой, которая нам предстоит. Подумайте о нас, пожалуйста, принимая решения в уходящем году и используйте ссылку для того, чтобы сделать on-line пожертвование»
https://app.etapestry.com/hosted/Min...ineGiving.html

As this is a time of giving, we hope you will consider offering your
support to our work at the Mind and Life Institute.  Last month's Mind and
Life XIII conference in Washington, DC was extremely well received and we feel we are at a critical juncture in expanding our impact in bridging science and contemplative practice.  Your support ensures that our work will continue.

We now recognize that our work at the Mind and Life Institute is no longer
limited to dialogue and understanding.  Equally, and even more important, is the need to translate these understandings into programs, interventions and tools that will bring tangible benefit into people's lives.

In the coming year, the Mind and Life Institute will be sponsoring several
meetings to continue the important work of creating and maintaining healthy minds:

       April - Mind and Life XIV, with the Dalai Lama in India
       June - Summer Research Institute in Garrison, NY
       September - Public Talk by the Dalai Lama in Denver, CO
       November -  Mind and Life XV with the Dalai Lama in Japan

Additionally, Mind and Life is facilitating a major initiative in the field
of Mindfulness in Education.  The goal of this initiative is to develop
practical tools for everyday use in our schools that foster mindfulness in
our youth.

We are excited about the work ahead of us, and we hope you will join us in our mission of creating healthy minds.  Please think of us as you make your year-end giving decisions, and use the following link to make an online pledge or donation:
https://app.etapestry.com/hosted/Min...ineGiving.html

As 2005 comes to a close, the Mind and Life Institute wishes you happy
holidays, and we look forward to welcoming the New Year with joy and
anticipation of an exciting year ahead.

With warmest regards,

R. Adam Engle, Chairman and Co-founder
Mind and Life Institute

----------


## Yuriy

Источник информации:
web interface: https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...meditationlist

MLRN Announcement List

Dear friends,

I am delighted to announce that we have now received two grants to fund the Shamatha Project: $500,000 from the Fetzer Institute and $75,000 from the Hershey Family Foundation. So we are now making firm plans to proceed with the project. After long consideration, we have accepted the offer from the Shambhala Mountain Center to hold both retreats at their facility in Colorado, at the generous rate of $60/day/person with individual accommodations and three meals/day. Participants in the project will need to pay only for their room and board, and their costs for the retreats will be somewhat offset by receiving compensation for
participation in the scientific studies.

Anyone wishing to participate in this project will need to have attended at least one shamatha retreat with me before being accepted as a participant, so I shall organize some week-long shamatha retreats this coming year. We are now working closely with the Shambhala Mountain  Center to recruit applicants for this project, so if you would like to formally apply, please contact James Elliott  as soon as possible. Here is the announcement that will be published in Shambhala Mountain Center's next newsletter:

"The Santa Barbara Institute for Consciousness Studies and the Center for Mind and Brain and the Department of Psychology at the University of California, Davis, are making a call for applications to the Shamatha Project, a scientific study of people participating in a group meditation retreat at the Shambhala Mountain Center during the period February 12 – May 31, 2007. The Tibetan Buddhist contemplative scholar Dr. Alan Wallace will guide participants in this study in various methods of shamatha practice (meditative quiescence, or calm abiding) drawn from the Theravada and Mahayana Buddhist traditions. Instruction will also be offered on the cultivation of the four immeasurables (loving-kindness, compassion, empathetic joy, and equanimity), to be practiced between shamatha sessions. Participants will be expected to devote themselves to meditation for 8-10 hours daily and to collaborate with our team of neuroscientists and psychologists, led by neuroscientist Dr. Clifford Saron, shortly before, at the midpoint, and after this training period. 

A second 100-day retreat led by the same instructor and involving the same practices will be held after the first one (from September 1- December 15, 2007). Sixty-four individuals with varying degrees of meditative experience will be selected to participate in these two retreats, with thirty-two randomly selected to take part in each of the two retreats. Those who are appointed to the second retreat will be expected to come, partly at the Project’s expense, to the Shambhala Mountain Center before, at the midpoint, and after the first retreat to participate in scientific measurements as a ”control group” to be compared with the first set of  etreatants. This comparison process is essential for the scientific validity of the study. For more information about the project or to apply for it, visit
www.shambhalamountain.org/shamatha/."

The website does not yet work, but should shortly.

With best wishes for a bountiful new year,

Alan
--
B. Alan Wallace, Ph.D., President
Santa Barbara Institute
for Consciousness Studies
P. O. Box 3573
Santa Barbara, CA 93130
Tel.: 805/682-9338
Tel.: 805/294-8425
Fax: 805/687-8726
Institute website: http://sbinstitute.com
Institute email: info@sbinstitute.com
Personal website: http://alanwallace.org

----------


## Yuriy

Источник информации:
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

Замечание по поводу результата С. Лазар о том, что регулярная медитация приводит к органическим изменениям в мозге (утолщение определенных зон коры головного мозга). Поскольку регулярно медитировать в течение длительного времени могут только люди с определенными когнитивными способностями, то большая толщина этих зон коры могла быть у них с самого начала, а не появиться в результате практики. Ведь никто же еще не отслеживал органические корреляты медитации на протяжении многих лет. 

«I believe that long-term meditation leads to a
selections of participants. Only people with a certain degree of cognitive abilities are able to become long-term meditators. It is not very astonishing, that these people have a higher degree of cortical thickness.
Which- by the way - is a quite obscure measure of cognitive abilities ...

Bye!

Dr. med. Oliver Grimm
Zentralinstitut fьr Seelische Gesundheit Mannheim
www.zi-mannheim.de»

Немедленно последовало возражение о том, что медитировать могут все и результатов добиваться могут тоже все или  почти все.

----------


## Yuriy

Администрация Mind and Life Institute сообщает 

The January 16th issue of Time features a one-page story on meditation as part of a larger special report on how to sharpen our mind. The meditation article, "How to Get Smarter, One Breath at a Time," says that scientists are finding that meditation not only reduces stress but also reshapes the brain, changing it in ways that appear to increase attention span, sharpen focus and improve memory. 

In support of this, Lisa Takeuchi Cullen, a staff writer for Time, cites the recent work of Sara Lazar, a research scientist at Massachusetts General Hospital. Lazar found that the daily practice of mindfulness or insight meditation by Boston-area workers thickened parts of their brain's cerebral cortex, which is responsible for decision making, attention and memory. This thickening is important because as we age, our cortex becomes thinner. Lazar was a participant in the 2004 and 2005 Mind and Life Summer Research Institutes (MLSRI). 

Besides Lazar's study, Cullen notes Richard Davidson's studies on 
meditation and its effect on the brain. Davidson is the director of the Laboratory for Affective Neuroscience at the University of Wisconsin. Cullen further says that Davidson has collaborated with the Dalai Lama since 1992 in studying the brains of Tibetan monks. Davidson is a Mind and Life Institute board member. 

In conclusion, Cullen reports that some corporations, including Deutsch Bank, Google and Hughes Aircraft, have started offering meditation classes. She says that not only does meditation make employees sharper, but employers find that it improves productivity by preventing stress-related illness and absenteeism. Meditation also helps people get along with each other. 

To subscribe and read the article, go to the Time website at 
http://www.time.com/time/, or check your local library or newsstand.

----------


## Yuriy

*Летом Mind and Life Institute занимается подоготовкой нового поколения специалистов в науках о человеке, которые были бы заинтересованы в изучении влияния медитации и других созерцательных техник на сознание, поведение, мозг и здоровье.*

Администрация MLI сообщает

Applications are now being taken for the 2006 Mind and Life Summer Research Institute (MLSRI) to be held at the Garrison Institute(www.garrisoninstitute.org) in Garrison, New York, from Sunday, June 11, through Saturday, June 17.

The purpose of the Mind and Life Summer Research Institute is to advance collaborative research among behavioral scientists, neuroscientists, and biomedical researchers based on a process of inquiry, dialogue, and in some cases, collaboration, with Buddhist contemplative practitioners and scholars and those in other contemplative traditions. The long-term objective is to advance the training of a new generation of behavioral scientists,
cognitive/affective neuroscientists, clinicians, and contemplative scholar/practitioners interested in exploring the potential influences of meditation and other contemplative practices on mind, behavior, brain
function, and health. This includes examining the potential role of contemplative methods for characterizing human experience and consciousness from a neuroscience perspective.

The Faculty will consist of a small group of scientists, Buddhists and other contemplative practitioner/scholars, and clinicians. The meeting will be restricted to 125 participants, as innovative and interdisciplinary
scientific conversations and potential collaborations and new projects are more likely to develop successfully with a limited number of committed participants. 

The overriding theme of the meeting will be to foster a meaningful dialogue between modern psychology on the one hand, and the domain of contemplative practice on the other. These two epistemologies constitute different ways of investigating and understanding the mind.

The scientific emphasis will include developing rigorous experimental designs to evaluate both state and trait effects of contemplative practice and potential experimental designs for incorporating "first-person"
contemplative methods into active collaboration of scientists, Buddhists, and other contemplative practitioner/scholars in all phases of research.
Examples of early findings from such collaborations will be provided. 

The registration fee for Research Fellows is $300; for Senior
Investigators, $600. This fee will also cover room and board for the six days. In addition, each participant will be expected to cover his/her own travel expenses. There is no fee for applying at this time; fees are to be paid by accepted applicants at the time of registration.

For a more detailed overview of the MLSRI please go to
http://www.mindandlife.org/sri06.ml....institute.html 

To apply now, please go to:
http://www.mindandlife.org/sri06.app...n.process.html 

Applications close at 7:00 PM EST on Tuesday, February 28, 2006. Interested applicants are advised to apply early. Applications submitted after February 28 will not be accepted. 

Please forward this message to anyone who might be interested.

Warmest regards,

Nancy Mayer

----------


## Yuriy

*Что можно сказать о соотношении гнева и творчества?* 

*MLRN Discussion List* 
This is an interesting concept. I have heard His Holiness discuss this several times. He has differentiated between anger and hate. Hate can have no positive outcome. In some instances anger can. In Tibetan Buddhism there are wrathful deities like Yamantaka ( who is the wrathful aspect of the diety of wisdom - Manjushrishri who do act in a “wrathful manner” for the greater good. An example of this might be like angrily (apparently) disciplining of a child who refuses to behave when asked politely not to do something. (Or Christ throwing the money lenders out of the temple.) This anger is not a reactive anger, but an active anger that had been thought about and planned carefully to have a given effect. 

Dieties in Hinduism and Tibetan Buddhism are archetypical characters each symbolic of certain qualities. Some have been given a bad rap by Westerners who have a limited understanding. Another example in the Hindu goddess Kali. The wrathful diety’s goal is to rid us of selfishness (egotistic actions). 

There are many actions where moral indignation has been a motivating factor to very positive actions. Gandhi, the woman who started mothers against drunk drivers, etc 

Jan B. Newman,MA,MD,FACS,ABHM 
3436 Mountain Dr 
Clinton, MT 59825 
1-406-258-6284 

*MLRN Discussion List* 
Hi K 

As others have mentioned already, a look into Bi-polar disorder will be good. 
The following is a great link to a be-zillion further references into 
bi-polar - and you will find loads of "creativity" references: 
http://www.abc.net.au/quantum/scripts98/9824/manic.htm 

The ABC Quantum is Australia's government broadcaster of science stuff. You will note the mention of Kay Redfield Jamison, a US psychiatrist with manic depressive illness, who has written a book about manic depression and creativity called Touched with Fire (Free Press/MacMillan) … 
Enjoy this and hope it is useful. 

Good luck on your research - it is very valuable "mind and life" work indeed! 

Caterina De Re 
RPI, NY

*MLRN Discussion List*
In Healing Anger- The Power of Patience from a Buddhist Perspective the Dalai Lama writes : 

"Generally speaking there are many afflictive emotions such as conceit, arrogance, jealousy, desire, lust, closed-mindedness, and so on, but of all these , hatred or anger is singled out as the greatest evil. This is done for two reasons. 

One is that hatred or anger is the greatest stumbling block for a practioner who is aspiring to enhance his or her bodhicitta-- altruistic aspiration and a good heart. Anger or hatred is the greatest obstacle to that. 

Second, when hatred and anger are generated they have the capacity to destroy one's virtue and calmness of mind. It is due to these reasons that hatred is considered the greatest evil. 

Hatred is one of the six root afflictions according to Buddhist psychology. The Tibetan word for it is "zhe dang" (Tib.zhe sdang), which can be translated as either "anger" or "hatred" in English. However, I feel that it should be translated as "hatred" because "anger" as it is understood in English, can be positive in very special circumstances. These occur when anger is motivated by compassion or when it acts as an impetus or a catalyst for a positive action. In such rare circumstances anger can be positive whereas hatred can never be positive. It is totally negative. 

Since hatred is totally negative, it should never be used to translate the Tibetan word "zhe dang" when it appears in the context of tantra. Sometimes we hear the expression "taking hatred into the path". This is a mistranslation. In this context hatred is not the right word; one should use "anger",:" taking anger into the path. So the Tibetan word can be translated as either "anger" or "hatred", but "anger" can be positive, therefore, when "zhe dang" refers to the afflictive emotion it must be translated as "hatred". (pg 7) 

In Sanskrit the word for anger is krodha which translates as anger, wrath, passion. Anger is personified as the child of Lobha and Nikriti. Lobha is perplexity or confusion: eager desire for or longing after; covetousness, cupidity or avarice. 

Nikriti is low conduct, baseness, dishonesty, fraud, wickedness.(The word also means to cut apart, to undercut, to destroy.) She is the daughter of a-dharma. Alternatively Nikriti is the sister of Lobha and daughter of Dambha, who is deceit, fraud, feigning, hypocrisy. 

Thus one could say that anger dependently arises from the preexistent conditions of confusion and desire coupled with dishonesty. In this context anger is delusional and by definition can never be dharmic. This differentiation has to be made in the definition of "anger". 

I think that this may be one of the problems with the English word "anger". Perhaps there should be a differentiation between "anger" which is malevolent and delusional and "righteous indignation" which may give rise to positive social and personal change. 

This leads back to the comments on manic-depression. In my limited experience with patients with manic depression, I have found that they may be highly talented people, but I have yet to find one who is honest. I have found most of them to be highly manipulative with the goal to achieving something for themselves. I have found them to be deeply conflicted. Their conflicts and therefore their dis-ease is born out of their (self) dishonesty and selfishness or atleast confusion. Their "creativity" may arise from their attempts to resolve their inner conflicts. 

Patience is the antidote to anger. I like to go back to the Sanskrit terms because Sanskrit is one of the original languages of Buddhism. I find that it often displays a fuller meaning and color to the words than English does. 

The words for patience in Sanskrit are ksham and sahan. Ksham means to be patient or composed, suppress anger, be quiet, to endure, allow permit, to suffer, but ksham also means earth implying to "be grounded" as in "not flying off". Sahan means to be united with oneself. 

From this origin patience implies much more than "just waiting". It is an active, sometimes painful, stepping back to get clarity- truth -and to insure that one's actions are dharmic, e.g from altruistic intent, and come from a place of "Self-wholeness", rather than from a place of inadequacy, desire or need e.g ego, before responding. 

I am doing a workshop on dealing with difficult people and emotions in about a month. Anger is one of the emotions I have been exploring for this talk. 

It seems I have been fortunate enough to be dealing with a lot of selfish angry people lately. I haven't found patience to be an easy practice. My own anger certainly hasn't led me to be more creative. It has, however, disrupted my sleep and made me unpleasant company. Sapolsky, in his talk in D.C, spoke about monkeys who were attacked by monkeys. He noted that their usual solution was to find another monkey to take their frustrations out on. That too didn't appear to be highly creative. 

Jan B. Newman.

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

А для менее просветлённых перевод прилогается!!!

----------


## Yuriy

Константин, простите, с (полным) переводом я это не буду делать. Просто вывешиваю тексты, которые мне больше всего нравятся и иногда пишу к ним пару-тройку слов-предложений по-русски - и все. И мне интересно, и, глядишь, еще кто прочитает.

----------


## Konstantin Ai.

Хорошо, это белое полотно в моём разуме, не знание анг. яз, а точнее плохо. Ну, ладно, переживём.
Есть интересная, призабавная ссылка 

http://www.satanism.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=200717

Есть информация на эту тему, собственно в поиски её, я на это чудо и наткнулся!

----------


## Steppenwolf

Юрий, есть англоязычный буддийский форум http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ , на котором Вам возможно легче будет найти единомышленников и заинтересованных людей. Я могу читать по английски и мне интересны Ваши постинги, но они слишком большого объема и часто разрозненные в контексте одной темы форума, поэтому их не получается читать внимательно. Может быть проще создать вебсайт?

----------


## Yuriy

Спасибо за совет, я подумаю, но Вы, наверное, заметили, что я пишу на БФ не только по английски и не только в этой теме. Сообщения же в ней в основном из англоязычного буддийского форума - Mind and LIfe Research Network, который существет при Mind and Life Institute. Последний же организует конференции, на которых ЕСДЛ встречается с учеными. Меня просто интересует тема "Буддизм и наука" на самом высоком профессиональном уровне, это как раз и есть этот институт и то, что около него происходит. Эти сообщения на БФ я вывешиваю отчасти по инерции, до конца еще не исчерпался тот изначальный импульс, который меня привел сюда (см. сообщение 1 в этой теме).

----------


## Yuriy

Вот здесь, кстати, критический взгляд на Mind and Life XI, так сказать, взгляд со стороны

Andrew C. Thomas 
Mind and Life: Where Was the Debate? 
“The Tech”, September 16, 2003. Volume 123, Number 40 
http://www-tech.mit.edu/V123/N40/acthomas40.40c.html 

Brian Loux
Dalai Lama Attends Debate on Human Mind 
“The Tech”, September 16, 2003. Volume 123, Number 40 
http://www-tech.mit.edu/V123/N40/40dalailama.40n.html

----------


## Yuriy

*Автобиография американского буддиста
*(одного из самых активных участников MLRN)

MLRN Discussion List

I have been contacted by some group members  who have requested an overview and comparison of meditation practices and traditions. While I certainly do not consider myself an expert, I have had a broad range of experience and study of multiple religion traditions and practices. In that this group has many people who have expertise in given areas, there may be many of you who have far great knowledge and experience in given areas than I.
…
What I would like to do overtime is to provide a broad overview to facilitate greater understanding. I welcome any input from group members whose experience and expertise is greater or different than mine. One of the shortfalls that I have seen is that the scientists who are studying the meditators don’t 
know about meditation and the meditators don’t know about the science. With my background as it is, it would be my aspiration to build bridges of understanding between researchers and the research.

To give you a brief bio, I grew up in an Irish Catholic town, Butte, MT to nonpracticing Jewish parents. I used to go to mass, spend holidays and give things up for lent with my Catholic friends. I then went to an Episcopalian High school in Pennsylvania where every Sunday we had services. I was a member of the Altar Guild which in actually was the student disciplinary arm whose job it was to keep a couple hundred unruly adolescent girls from disrupting the sermons. By my senior year a group of us were elevated to an over looking cubicle ostensibly to watch and point the ground crew to miscreants to be disciplined. In reality the preacher was boring and totally uninspiring and three of us played dummy bridge the whole time, occasionally shifting our attention to the restless minions long enough to make it look as if we were doing our job.

After my stormy adolescence, I began college in Westchester Country. After multiple intense personal traumas, I turned to my Jewish roots as a last grasp toward maintaining sanity. I was taken in by a congregation in Scarsdale,N.Y. and was adopted, as it were, by  deeply caring amazing members of this congregation. During my remaining years of college and medical school, I devoutly practiced and studied Reform Judaism and at on time could actually read some Hebrew.

I have to confess that I was “a child of my generation” as the saying goes, and dabbled in  some of the psychopharmacology available at the time. After I completed medical school, medicine and surgery were my exclusive religion until my surgical career ended due to an injury. During this time I entered the “spiritual but not religious” phase of my life. While in Medical School I was introduced to meditation through Silva Mind Control. It definitely facilitated passing exams, was very helpful to improve my performance after sleepless nights, but did not have any avenue to explore deeper levels of meditation. As I advanced to deeper levels of meditation, I had no guidance, found it frightening and practiced only irregularly.

During my residency I was introduced to biofeedback. I got quite fascile at regulating my body temperature and respiratory system. This ability was remarkably facilitated by learning scuba diving. This was very helpful in maintaining my concentration, focus and  relaxation especially during the 
performance of  long complex highly demanding surgical procedures with highly abusive male attendings screaming at me. However, I have to confess that there was one attending whose role in life was to get me frazzled and angry which stifled my performance considerably. Interestingly enough he was a Bible banging religious fundamentalist who often lied about his surgical complications. I found 
Inderal to be essential  and indispensable in dealing with him. 

I began exploring Hatha yoga during my surgical practice as exercise. It was my introduction to the greater field of meditation, yoga and Buddhism. I was introduced to intensive meditation through an offshoot of Siddha Yoga and for five years studied Hatha yoga, Siddha Yoga, the ancient teachings of the Hindu tradition, Sanskrit, and was introduced to Tibetan Buddhism by Lama Zopa Rinpoche As a physician I immediately saw the therapeutic implications of these practices. In the last seven years, I have deepen and broaden my practice continuing to explore both Buddhism and Hinduism. I have explored multiple traditions looking to see where they were the same, where they differed, what were the good things about each tradition, what were the bad, what were the benefits, what were the complications and risks . Remember there is no free lunch.

Since 2001 I have spent a total of six months in India exploring both Indian and Tibetan teachings and cultures. At this point my primary teacher is His Holiness and I have attended many, many of his teachings in the US and in India and  have read most of his books. I participate irregularly in events of Nyingma Sangha, and Gelupa Sangha, a Zen sangha in the tradition of Thich Nhat Hanh, and a Vipassana in the Theravadan Buddhist tradition. My primary affiliation remains with the Gelupa School of Tibetan Buddhism and I continue study with His Holiness. It is interesting that he has encouraged nonsectarian study in Buddhism and when one goes to Dharamsala, there are almost always groups of Zen monk and nuns and students from all traditions of Tibetan Buddhism as well as interested others. Many Westerners now speak and read Tibetan and have a great depth of knowledge of this tradition. I personally know of no Westerner who has attained the highest of Boddhisattva levels or Buddhahood, but that doesn’t mean they don’t exist. I have met Indians who I am convinced do have that level of attainment and some Tibetan masters who I believe have also great attainment.

 One of the things I have been exploring is how to translate the essence of these teachings ( which are universal) into forms that are understandable to and utilizable by Westerners without diluting the practices and teachings. I believe that some if not most of that can be accomplished through the arts which is why I have recently completed my M.A. in Fine Arts in Integrated Arts and Education. I have also been quite interested in Gardner’s Multiple Intelligence theory and how learning occurs in these different traditions and cultures. As a last step in my own integrative studies, I have engaged in an in depth study of bio and eurofeedback to understand how it is related to various meditation techniques and the place that it has in therapy of stress and brain dysfunction. This is a rapidly emerging field that is in dire need of more carefully controlled studies.

Jan B. Newman,MA,MD,FACS,ABHM
3436 Mountain Dr
Clinton, MT 59825
1-406-258-6284
jnewman@whitehorseheaven.com

----------


## Yuriy

Mind & Reality: A Multidisciplinary Symposium on Consciousness
February 25-26th, 2006
Low Memorial Library, Columbia University
www.mindandreality.org

This coming February 25th-26th the Center for the Study of Science and Religion at Columbia University will host Mind & Reality: A Multidisciplinary Symposium on Consciousness. Supported by the John E. Fetzer Institute, this event is dedicated to enriching the dialogue between Buddhism, Hinduism, and contemporary consciousness studies. The оverarching goal of this symposium is to cultivate communication between culturally diverse lines of thought and foster relationships between like-minded individuals within the Academy.

Admission to this event is free, but seating is limited. Email info@mindandreality.org to join our mailing list and receive important symposium information.

*Keynote Speakers:*
Owen Flanagan & B. Alan Wallace

Participants:
Ned Block • Susan Carey •  Georges B. J. Dreyfus • Paul Gailey • Jay Garfield • Piet Hut • Roger Jackson • Thubten Jinpa • Anne Klein • Joseph LeDoux • Joseph Loizzo • Stephen H. Phillips • Robert Pollack • W. Teed Rockwell • Mark Siderits • Gareth Sparham • Evan Thompson • Robert A. F. Thurman • Gary Tubb • Robert Van Gulick • William Waldron • Edith Wyschogrod •

  * Please visit our event website (www.mindandreality.org) & weblog (www.blog.mindandreality.org) for further information & news.

Christopher Kelley

Project Director, Mind & Reality Symposium,
Center for the Study of Science & Religion
PhD Candidate in Indo-Tibetan Buddism.

----------


## Yuriy

Источник информации: Mind and Life Research Network

Participate in a research study that examines the nature of long-term mindfulness in Theravada Buddhism (commonly referred to as Vipassana) and
MBSR (Mindfulness-Based Stress Reduction).   

If you are 
· a teacher of mindfulness in either of these forms with at least 10 years of experience practicing as well as at least 5 years of experience teaching 

      or 

· a practitioner in either of these forms with at least 5 years of experience practicing, please consider participating in this interesting research.   

Potential benefits from participating in this study are 

· furthering the science of mindfulness research, 

· increasing your awareness regarding your relationship to mindfulness, 

· experiencing joy by sharing your experiences with others, 

· knowing that others may benefit from your participation in the study. 

Feel free to contact me at (650) 278-3283, mindfulpsych@care2.com, or mindfulpsych@yahoo.com, if you are interested in participating or would like to learn more about the study. 

Thank you! 

Mr. Kelly Yi, MACP 
PhD Candidate 
Institute of Transpersonal Psychology

----------


## Yuriy

Huffington Post.com features an article about a silent meditation retreat recently held in Barre, Massachusetts. The retreat, sponsored by the Insight
Meditation Society and the Mind and Life Institute, was specifically designed for the scientific community: physicists, neuroscientists, psychologists, and clinicians. Sam Harris wrote the article, "A
Contemplative Science," to chronicle his experience as a participant at the retreat.

Harris undoubtedly found himself in the best of both his worlds during the retreat -- he is not only a Stanford University philosophy graduate who has
studied both Eastern and Western religion for twenty years, but he is now completing a doctorate in neuroscience. 

Harris is currently using functional magnetic resonance imaging (fMRI) to study the neural basis of belief, disbelief, and uncertainty. In the article, he mentions Richard Davidson and his colleagues at the University of Wisconsin and their use of fMRI to measure effects of meditation on the brain. Davidson is a Mind and Life Institute board member.

Harris is not a newcomer to MLI; he participated in the 2004 and 2005 Mind and Life Summer Research Institutes (MLSRI). He is also the author of the
international bestseller, The End of Faith: Religion, Terror, and the Future of Reason.

Melding philosophy and neuroscience in his article, Harris poses the premise that the retreat "could mark the beginning of a discourse on ethics and spiritual experience that is as unconstrained by dogma and cultural prejudice as the discourses of physics, biology, and chemistry." Since more retreats for scientists are planned, Harris further says, "we could be witnessing the birth of a contemplative science."

To read the full article on the Mind and Life website go to 
http://www.mindandlife.org/current.news.html

HuffingtonPost.com is an Internet publishing venture that combines breaking news, media commentary, and an innovative group blog. It was started in May
2005 by nationally syndicated columnist and California gubernatorial candidate, Arianna Huffington.

----------

